# What companies do you subscribe to?



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been asked so many times what companies do I subscribe to. Here's what I'm currently subscribed to as well as what I've been subscribed to.

Monthly I get boxes from:


*Beauty Army* ($12)
*Birchbox* ($10)
*Julep* ($19.99)
*MyGlam* ($10)

Monthly subscriptions that I can skip and don't use often.


*JustFab* ($39.95 monthly, skipable)*
*Shoe Dazzle* ($39.95 monthly, skipable)*
*Sole Society* ($49.95 monthly, skipable)*

I just subscribed to *Beauty Bar Sample Society* ($15) and am waiting for my first box to be shipped on March 5, 2012.

I also get *New Beauty's Test Tube* ($38.80 quarterly) and now* New Beauty's Test Tube at QVC* ($50 quarterly).

I've canceled my subscriptions with *GoGoGirlfriend* ($12.95 monthly) and with *Eco-Emi* ($15 monthly includes shipping). I canceled GGG because I couldn't get over the Dollar Store feel from my first and last box. I had Eco-Emi for four months, I canceled in October (third month) but ended up with a box in November because I canceled after payment was made. I HATED Eco-Emi's billing cycle - what ever day you sign up that's the day you pay which means for me I was paying up to eight weeks before getting my box. I can't recommend either one of these companies and will say to those looking to subscribe to avoid these two companies. 

I've been a member of Shoe Dazzle since March 2009, the month is launched. It was the FIRST subscription service I ever heard of much less subscribed to. I don't order monthly and skip alot because I no longer wear heels due to foot injury. They now offer beauty products, hair products, jewelry and handbags. I've been a member of Sole Society since it started and just got a subscription with Just Fab last month. I've just placed my first order with Just Fab tonight and have only ordered from Sole Society once (it's $10 more than Just Fab and Shoe Dazzle and the shoes are basically the same style).

Out of the beauty ones I love Birchbox the most. I'm entering my 9th month with them (joined in May, first box in June 2011) and come May I'll be switching to a yearly subscription. I love Birchbox, they have some misses but also some fantastic items they send out.

I've only received one Beauty Army since it launched January 2012 and February will be my 2nd month with them and 3rd with MyGlam. I'm still not sure if I'll keep either one past three months yet but most likely I will.

I signed up for Julep in November, got a December box but skipped January. I'm waiting for my February box. I'm still on the fence with this company due to the price. It is the most expensive of my monthly subscriptions and the size of each polish is comparable to a mini-polish from Zoya.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm with BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, and Sample Society (total of $45 monthly). I have yet to receive the MyPlatinumBox or the Sample Society, but will review those once they start. So far, I dig Birchbox, although I understand why a lot of folks unsubscribed from them recently. MyGlam is making me more leery every day. I'm somewhat tempted by QVC Test Tube, but not enough to go mental over it (and as a side note, it really annoyed me that SO many of the YouTube videos unboxing it had people saying the exact same thing about the NEW BEAUTY magazine--which I feel is hella overpriced--"Oh, it has SO MUCH information". I don't really feel that it does. Maybe more than the average ALLURE, but that's not saying a whole lot these days).

Right now, the only one I'm considering going annual with is Birchbox, simply because they have been at it the longest and seem the most consistent.


----------



## AuntieOly (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you know anything about beauty fix. Using code Bfblog you get $30 off the first box. They are full size and you pick what you want - I may try one box


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

I like and don't like the New Beauty magazine. There are a few articles that I like but one thing is for sure, if it wasn't part of the box I wouldn't pick it up at Barnes &amp; Noble or any where.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

See, you get what I'm saying. It's not BAD, it just isn't worth the cover price, by any means. And it just struck me weird that everyone used the same phrase that I thought was wicked incorrect. Maybe it's because I'm older and remember when magazines had WAY more editorial in them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL I agree. If you took out all the ads that magazine would probably be thinner than a Seventeen magazine. Least the products so far are worth the box price.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntieOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know anything about beauty fix. Using code Bfblog you get $30 off the first box. They are full size and you pick what you want - I may try one box



I just got my first beauty fix box yesterday. I'm very satisfied with it! I got 8 full size products, and the total of the box added up to around $200. I used the mask I got in it last night, and it was really good. That alone retails for $30 at Ulta. I'm not sure I'll stay subscribed, but I think it was a nice box, and it shipped really fast.


----------



## Souly (Jan 31, 2012)

Birchbox​ 2 - Beauty Army​ Julep​ My Platinum Box​ Sample Society​ 
I like beauty army best so far. I have a love/hate realationship w/ bb. I've came close to canceling but probably won't. I was planning on canceling jelup after the 1st box but ended up liking it. I haven't gotten my platinum but it was shipped off today. My first sample society comes in March. I wanted to join myglam but I'm gonna pass.

I'm going to check out beauty fix now...thanks for the promo code

I only had birchbox when I first joined here...


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny that you mention that you only had BB when you started here....it was searching for info on BB that brought me here LOL


----------



## Annelle (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntieOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know anything about beauty fix. Using code Bfblog you get $30 off the first box. They are full size and you pick what you want - I may try one box


 I ordered the fall box and skipped the winter box.  I was really happy with my first box, but was waiting to get a second box before I did a review (I didn't feel like there were 8 items from the winter box that I really wanted so I called their customer service and they let me skip the winter box).  I need to follow up with them because I had contacted them before the holidays about doing something for MUT.  One thing I'll say is that I really liked the fact that I got all full sized items, and the selection is amongst mostly full sized items and a few travel sized items.  ($50 quarterly is about $16.67/month if you want to compare with the monthly sample subscriptions).  I figure if you're happy with one or two products (that you were personally inclined to try out since you choose all your products), then the box is worth at least an "on a whim" $20-30 purchase at Ulta, except that some of the products retail for well over $50.  I still want to wait until my next box to get a better feel for how many new full sized products I want to try out for $50, but I'm also happy with the fact that I'm able to skip a box if I don't think it'll be worth $50 before I finalize my order.  (I'll probably keep my subscription until I realize I'm skipping every month lol)

I wish that the shoe subscription services would carry smaller sizes, I'd definitely sign up, if anything, for the chance to see shoes that fit at a good price.  (I'm a 4-4.5 which is HARD to find)


----------



## Souly (Jan 31, 2012)

Add Beauty Fix to the list...yikes!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 1, 2012)

BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, Sample Society, Sample Society, thelookstore, bluum, citrus lane, kiwi crate, babba box, little passports, blissmobox, conscious box and shoe mint.

eta: healthy surprise


----------



## calexxia (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, Sample Society, Sample Society, thelookstore, bluum, citrus lane, kiwi crate, babba box, little passports, blissmobox, conscious box and shoe mint.
> 
> eta: healthy surprise



You belong to 16? WOW.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, Sample Society, Sample Society, thelookstore, bluum, citrus lane, kiwi crate, babba box, little passports, blissmobox, conscious box and shoe mint.
> 
> eta: healthy surprise


Girlfriend, kudos to you for having so many! I thought I was a subscription addict! You needs to do reviews of each box! Let us know what you think of each one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BE11AVIDA (Feb 1, 2012)

Lets see I subscribe to :

Birchbox

Myglam

Just signed up for Beauty Bar Sample Society and want to sign up for beauty fix.

If the glam bag this month is a no go I will definitly cancel and sign up with beauty fix.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

I just signed up for The Look Bag as well. *sigh* I'm going broke folks! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to make a list anyway so here is what I sub to:

Birchbox

MyGlam

BeautyArmy

BeautyFix

Blissmobox

Julep

And my two newest:

Sample Society and Lookbag

So far, my favorite is Beauty Army. I love having a choice of samples. Beauty Fix is nice too, since you get to choose but its also a little expensive, though most products I got were full sized.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Birchbox, Beauty Army and Blissmobox. If I could afford it I would sign up for Beauty Fix too.


----------



## mari anne (Feb 1, 2012)

Birchbox and I just signed up for Sample Society. I plan to sign up for GlossyBox when it launches in the US.

I did have subscriptions to both Gogogirlfriend and MyGlam but poor customer service and bad product selection led me to cancel both of them.


----------



## busylittlebee (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually found this website when I first decided to join Birchbox and it has led to an addiction with these monthly subscriptions. 





Used Before:

Birchbox - some products I liked but felt that many were items I would never use. Still enjoyed the service but decided to take a break.

GogoGirlfriend - Not great - most of the items I received I was unimpressed with and threw them away. Took FOREVER to receive boxes too.

Currently Using:

Julep - I have loved Julep - the polishes, packing, and shipping speed are great. I have enjoyed their hand care products as well.

Beauty Army - I joined and got the inaugural box, I'd like more makeup but so far items seem to be quality and the customer service is nice. 

MyGlam - I joined in January so I believe the February box will be my first - I'm excited for it and hope I enjoy it!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

As of right now, I belong to three monthly subs: Birchbox., MyGlam and Beauty Army.

I think I am going to leave it at those three since that is $45 alone. 

My SO is starting to get concerned for his current space on the bathroom counter as it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girlfriend, kudos to you for having so many! I thought I was a subscription addict! You needs to do reviews of each box! Let us know what you think of each one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



i would be happy to!! i absolutely love these subscription services! i subscribe 2x to some of the kids ones bc my two older kids really like them and they both want to do the projects.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 2, 2012)

I am currently signed up for Birchbox, Myglam and Sample Society. I'm thinking of only trying Sample Society for about one month. I'm waiting for Glossybox to start so I can get subscribed to that. I only want to subscribe to two subscriptions at a time so I hope two of these subscriptions step up their game.


----------



## channelzero (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a member of birchbox, myglam, beauty army, and julep. Since I started with birchbox (10 months ago, I think) I notice I've bought less random things--when I'm bored I always have something new around!

Birchbox--not loving it recently, but I'll stick it out since I love their rewards system

Julep--have gotten the intro box w/ a promo code and the feb. box. won't do every month, but love it so far.

Myglam--January's bag was my first

Beauty Army--I bought this months box since i wanted enough products to make it worth it, not sure if I'll continue


----------



## Souly (Feb 2, 2012)

The code Bfblog  worked &amp; I was able to get $30 off, making it @19.99. I just ordered yesterday &amp; it was shipped off today. I'm going to cancel after the first box. I can't afford $50 either. How do you like blissmobox?

 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox, Beauty Army and Blissmobox. If I could afford it I would sign up for Beauty Fix too.


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 2, 2012)

Im currently signed up for

Birchbox

Myglam

Beauty Army

Green Grab Bag

JustFabulous

Beauty Bar

The Look Bag

Julep Maven

Cancelled

Eco-Emi

If Myglam and green grab bag dont wow me this month ill most likely be cancelling them.    I cant wait to see what beauty bar and the look bag have in store for us subscribers.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 3, 2012)

Quite disappointed with My Platinum Box, and shall be unsubscribing from them ASAP. At least that helps me to justify the Sample Society one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 5, 2012)

Zadidoll, you seem to be the expert on these subscription services! Your posts are so imformative. Thank you!

I subscribe to Birchbox and Beauty Bar/Sample Society.  I had MyGlam, but cancelled it. 

I recieved my first Birchbox in January, and I'm in love with their service.  I loved the products I recieved from them, and I cant wait for my February Birchbox to arrive!  I like thier points program.  I filled out the surveys on the products from my box, and earned some points from that, and made a puchase from thier site and earned more points.  After this months box, I will have enough points to purchase a full size product for free!

I paid for MyGlam at the beginning of January, and hopefully I'll recieve the February Glam Bag. I canceled MyGlam after reading all the complaints on Facebook.

 I shop online for almost everything, and MyGlam's customer service is the absolute worst I have encountered.  Also, the products they sent out in the January bag didnt impress me at all. 

I just joined Beauty Bar/Sample Society.  Its affiliated with Allure magazine, and I'm familiar with Beauty Bar in NY, so I have high hopes for this one.  My first box is being shipped on March 5th.

These subscription services are so addictive!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 5, 2012)

If you would like to try one for February, since Sample Society hasn't charged for February, there is also The Look Bag from InStyle magazine. The cost is $10 per month. This is their 2nd month as they launched in January, and the boxes ship on the 15th. I think you have time to get a box this month as I just placed my order with them on the 1st and my first box/bag and according to my profile it will ship 02/15/2012.

You can check out their January bag samples at http://thelookstore.com/thelookbag-items.html?limit=30 it does seem like the first box was primarily skincare products.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 5, 2012)

Where do you see your ship date? The only date I see on my lookbag account is Feb. 1.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code Bfblog  worked &amp; I was able to get $30 off, making it @19.99. I just ordered yesterday &amp; it was shipped off today. I'm going to cancel after the first box. I can't afford $50 either. How do you like blissmobox?



I've only had it for a month, this month will be my second. I'm still on the fence. I like the products, but it's not cheap.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 6, 2012)

Another good thing about beautyfix, you fill out two surveys after you receive your box and get a $25 credit off a $50 purchase at dermstore.com. I just ordered a whole bunch of philosophy stuff with the credit.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 7, 2012)

any opinions on the look bag?  trying to have control and wise with my monthly subscriptions after a couple of duds i've had to cancel.

current:

birchbox

myglam

beauty army

julep

cravebox

qvc new beauty test tube

new beauty test tube

blissmobox

cancelled:

gogo girlfriend

myplatinum box

foodzie


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm waiting for my first The Look Bag.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is mine currently. I think MyGlam and Beauty Army are on the cutting block though. This month's box will determine their fate.

Current:

Birchbox

MyGlam Beauty Army Sample Society The Look Bag   Cancelled: Julep Maven


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought you were digging Beauty Army. What's got it on the chopping block?
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is mine currently. I think MyGlam and Beauty Army are on the cutting block though. This month's box will determine their fate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought you were digging Beauty Army. What's got it on the chopping block?
 


I haven't gotten the box yet so it's not for certain but the latest options for samples left me feeling pretty unimpressed. So the boxes coming in will make up my mind.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah, gotcha. My fear with cutting subscriptions is that the month I do it will be the month it's AWESOME. That said, I AM willing to cut "dead weight" when necessary.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, gotcha. My fear with cutting subscriptions is that the month I do it will be the month it's AWESOME. That said, I AM willing to cut "dead weight" when necessary.


Yeah, I know that feeling. That is one of the reasons why I am going to wait until I get the new subs in (such as Look Bag). The websites give a more polished feel then Beauty Army does and that is also weighing in on my decision process. I'm trying hard not to judge just on looks alone though.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually found these forums by searching for GoGoGirlFriend reviews. Between what I read here and the videos I saw, I decided to skip that one.

Currently subscribed to:

MyGlam (waiting for first box)

ShoeDazzle (skip most months)

LittleBlackBag (just launched)


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually found these forums by searching for GoGoGirlFriend reviews. Between what I read here and the videos I saw, I decided to skip that one.
> 
> ...


 Welcome LoriAnnLV!

If you like subs, I highly recommend looking at Birchbox, Sample Society and Look Bag. Welcome aboard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh, FOR SURE! My Platinum Box LOOKED amazing from the website....and we know how I felt about THAT once it arrived. Way way worse than MyGlam (even if I still have reservations about them)


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 8, 2012)

Currently Subscribed to


*Birchbox* - Which I cant say enough good things about, from the products I've tried to the customer service
*Julep* - Which I skipped this months due to vet bill's for my horse, I couldnt justify $20 for nail polish (when it just gets ruined at the farm anyway)
*MyGlam* - Next month may be my last box. I'm not a fan of drugstore, infomercial, etc. products. Nor products that have been out for decades (ie: Freeman, I've been using it since I was in middle school). Plus they definitely bit off more than they can chew as a new company and CS is slightly a nightmare to deal with.

I did sign up for BeautyArmy, but decided against it when I saw the samples. I'm going to try to keep my subscriptions down to under $35/month, so thats about 3 subscription services. I'd love to sign up for _GlossyBox_ when it comes to the USA and _Glymm _would be awesome if it would come here!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a newbie here on the site!  I actually just recently got into beauty products because I always liked the natural look...but now i'm realizing I can be natural and wear makeup! So I decided to try out some sample programs since I don't really know what I like at ALL, especially which brands.  I don't want to have to keep buying and trying full size products since that can be pricey...

So this forum really helped me to decide on BB and Sampling Society.  I really wanted to try MyGlam but I'm not convinced in their program yet...seems to have too many kinks to work out. I'm disappointed I have to wait till March for my first box, since i'm currently on the BB waiting list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sample Society was a must for me since I am obsessed with perfumes but don't have the guts to buy full bottles until I try them...and I love the deluxe sizes since they are usually pretty cute as well.

Thanks for the great information on all the programs! It was really helpful, and I hope to post all my news and reviews eventually.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad the lists have helped. Please keep us informed on the items you get and what you think of each sampling company.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mdelight (Feb 8, 2012)

I am currently subscribed to Birchbox and MyGlam.

I was subscribed to Eco Emi for the past few months, but have been extremely disappointed in how they handle business, so I cancelled. I will still get the next two boxes though, unfortunately, due to the way their billing system works.

The reason I cancelled wasn't so much because they have bad customer service and shipping issues, but because they sent out expired food samples during TWO of the three months I received boxes from them...expired chocolate in the November box and Decembers box had cacao butter included that expired in Dec.2010!!! You have got to be kidding me!!! I actually went on facebook one day and noticed someone posted on Eco Emi's wall about the expired cacao butter and went back later to see if Eco Emi replied and it had been DELETED!!! I thought that was so sketchy I just had to cancel. That, to me, is just inexcusable. Its one thing to have overlooked the exp. dates but to not take action and inform people when you find out one of the samples was over a year expired, that is just irresponsible. 

That being said, I have been extremely pleased with BB and MyGlam, and am looking for another sub to replace Eco Emi!


----------



## mdelight (Feb 8, 2012)

What do you think of Blissmobox? I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it but it definitely looks like something I might enjoy!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdelight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but because they sent out expired food samples during TWO of the three months I received boxes from them...expired chocolate in the November box and Decembers box had cacao butter included that expired in Dec.2010!!! You have got to be kidding me!!! I actually went on facebook one day and noticed someone posted on Eco Emi's wall about the expired cacao butter and went back later to see if Eco Emi replied and it had been DELETED!!! I thought that was so sketchy I just had to cancel.


 I complained about November expired chocolate from Sweet Riot. I posted about it here on MUT and over on Beautylish (can't link it since it's a competing forum). The owner of Sweet Riot went to Beautylish and said the chocolate was fine to eat - to me it was both EcoEmi AND Sweet Riot dumping OLD products on unsuspecting customers. I had canceled by then so the November box was my last box. It's SUPER SHADY for ANY company to send out expired products... not just once but twice in a row! I wonder what other food products she sent out that expired and people just didn't notice.

The straw that broke the camel's back for me was in October when the boxes were delayed. I got my ship notice well over a week before the boxes actually shipped. If Christine, the owner of EcoEmi can post on Facebook and Twitter there is a delay then why couldn't she send out a mass email about it? She DID send out a mass email a week or so later about the deluxe boxes being up for sale. I cancelled around October but as you mentioned due to how they do billing I was stuck with getting a November box. Like you I also got a food product that expired! Glad I didn't wait because had I received yet another EXPIRED food item I'd have filed a complaint with Paypal since I'm not paying for EXPIRED FOOD products!

If you have images from both boxes and the items expiration dates CONTACT Paypal and dispute the January and February charges because you're not paying for old, nasty products.


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mdelight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you think of Blissmobox? I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it but it definitely looks like something I might enjoy!


 i loved my first box.  not sure if it was an introductory box, but my whole family and i enjoyed everything in it.  it came with a few full sized items which included a nice size jar of organic peanut butter and a very tasty fruit spread in addition to other things.  my second box was quite disappointing.  definitely not worth the $19.  since i opted for the 6 month membership, i guess i'm stuck for now, but at least they give you an option to skip a month in which they credit you a box for another time.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 8, 2012)

Subscribe:

Birchbox

Julep Maven (but probably going to skip a month or two unless it's amazing)

Canceled:

Platinum Box

Gogogirlfriend

My Glam (might resubscribe if they get their act together)


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 8, 2012)

I love blissmobox. i even send the "break" boxes to my husband at work. very $ but worth it, imo.

i think i am ditching my platinum box - it is terrible!!



> Originally Posted by *mdelight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you think of Blissmobox? I hadn't heard of it until you mentioned it but it definitely looks like something I might enjoy!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! I'm on the waitlist for Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also had my eye on Sample Society but I'm _trying _not to get out of control. We'll see how long that lasts!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome LoriAnnLV!
> ...


 I can't believe a company would knowingly send out expired food products and try to justify it! That's such a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

If you hang out around here... not long. lol We're a bad influence on each other. LOL


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you hang out around here... not long. lol I'm a bad influence on everyone. LOL


Fixed that for yas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 9, 2012)

Naw, it's not just zadidoll being a bad influence....I could point fingers at some other folks who've posted about stuff that I then HAD to have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although zadidoll IS the queen o'subscriptions!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fixed that for yas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Naw, it's not just zadidoll being a bad influence....I could point fingers at some other folks who've posted about stuff that I then HAD to have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Although zadidoll IS the queen o'subscriptions!



I think I've been thrown under the bus! LOL But they're right, I am a bad influence. LOL


----------



## calexxia (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not "under the bus". It's "up on a pedestal"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And your GGG experience saved me from that hell, so I'd say "good" influence!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll take that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Feb 9, 2012)

Currently in order of what I like best..

MyGlam - I'm seriously loving this one.  I guess it just fits me.

Birchbox - I feel like it introduces me to so many brands I wouldn't get to try otherwise.

Beauty Army - I got in on the first 300 subscriptions but after the first box I'm just kind of "meh".  It's alright but I'm not in love yet.  I could see myself cancelling after a few months if it stays about the same.  I'm just way more into make up then skin care and this seems more for those into skincare.

Cancelled..

GoGo Girlfriend. Liked my first box, 2nd was total crap.  I don't like the way they run things.  Late delivery, deleting complaints and concerns off FB, blowing people off in emails. 

Considering "The Look Bag", Test Tube, and a few others but I need to keep my monthly costs under control.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beauty Army looks like it might be something i'd be interested in since I really like skincare products...however it always takes me quite awhile to actually finish any of them.  What do you you think the demographic is for their products?  I'm only 24 so the only thing I'm really concerened about (right now) are my extremely ugly dark circles haha.  When I looked at the thread it seemed like a lot of the products were for anti-aging.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beauty Army looks like it might be something i'd be interested in since I really like skincare products...however it always takes me quite awhile to actually finish any of them.  What do you you think the demographic is for their products?  I'm only 24 so the only thing I'm really concerened about (right now) are my extremely ugly dark circles haha.  When I looked at the thread it seemed like a lot of the products were for anti-aging.  What do you guys think?



I'll be getting my first box hopefully some time this week so I'll post pics of an actual box (with size comparions) so you can get an idea of what it contains and how much.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm only 24 too, but i liked a lot of the products I got from beauty army. I won't lie though, I am really afraid of getting wrinkles and have been using antiaging stuff since I was like...19. Although most of the things I got weren't necessarily antiaging/wrinkle creams. The eyeshadow, lip gloss, black soap, lots of fun things!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my first box hopefully some time this week so I'll post pics of an actual box (with size comparions) so you can get an idea of what it contains and how much.



Hasn't your box been near you for awhile?? Mine came the same day it said it was dropped off at my post office!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hasn't your box been near you for awhile?? Mine came the same day it said it was dropped off at my post office!


Supposedly!

Here is the tracking info. It looks like it went on a little trip midway through its way to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Date Time Description Location 2/7/2012 11:52 PM Scanned at USPSEst. Delivery: 2-3 Postal Delivery Days

AUSTIN, TX 78710 2/7/2012 06:15 PM Scanned at USPS AUSTIN, TX 78710 2/7/2012 06:13 PM Scanned at USPS AUSTIN, TX 78710 2/7/2012 01:10 AM Scanned at USPS AUSTIN, TX 78710 2/5/2012 05:58 PM Scanned at USPS COPPELL, TX 75099 2/3/2012 10:35 AM Scanned at USPS DALLAS, TX 75398 2/2/2012 11:33 PM Scanned at USPS AUSTIN, TX 78710 2/2/2012 03:14 AM Accepted by USPS AUSTIN, TX 78759 1/31/2012 07:01 PM Intransit Coppell, TX 75019 1/31/2012 01:51 PM Intransit - outbound Coppell, TX 75019 1/31/2012 12:00 PM Electronic Shipping Sent to USPS   1/31/2012 08:09 AM Intransit Coppell, TX 75019 1/30/2012 05:56 PM Intransit Fishers, IN 46037 1/26/2012 08:05 PM Intransit Sparks, NV 89441 1/25/2012 04:55 PM Arrived at Shipping Facility Sparks, NV 89441 1/24/2012 05:06 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received Ontario, CA 91761


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

My goodness! It looks like they weren't sure which post office to drop it at, lol. Ours shipped the same day, and I got mine around Jan. 30th...I'm in maryland for reference.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodness! It looks like they weren't sure which post office to drop it at, lol. Ours shipped the same day, and I got mine around Jan. 30th...I'm in maryland for reference.


Oh! Go to the Beauty Army thread and post your goodies!!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Supposedly!
> ...



Wow this is crazy haha.  I may have to seek your advice on shipping times the next time I get a subscription since you also live in Austin


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is crazy haha.  I may have to seek your advice on shipping times the next time I get a subscription since you also live in Austin



Sure thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Supposedly!
> ...



Wow this is crazy haha.  I may have to seek your advice on shipping times the next time I get a subscription since you also live in Austin


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm subscribed to Birchbox since a year -  I like it but have been disappointed by a couple of boxes

Just signed up for Beautyfix &amp; used the code that someone posted before to get $30 off. I'll see if I like it but $49.99 is definitely a lot of money.

I signed up for MyGlam but I'm on the waiting list.

I'm also waiting to check out Glossybox.

I canceled Testtube - I like that it had a lot of products but I felt like a lot of the products where not for my age (I'm 28) &amp; most full size were crazy expensive &amp; I would have never bought them.

I looked at all the other boxes that you guys mentioned but wasn't really attracted to any other boxes.


----------



## mariadolce1978 (Feb 11, 2012)

how does the little black bag work?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariadolce1978* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how does the little black bag work?


You take a quiz but you can go back and customize it further. I was able to choose one item and then based on the value of that item you get one to three more items randomly chosen for you.  I got two more items in my bag.  You can then choose to go ahead and ship your bag or start trading with other users to try to get different items (which is highly addicting).  I've traded the other two items in my bag two or three times. I'm pretty happy with what's in my bag now. They offer jewelry, handbags, accessories, and a few little houseware knick knack things. The brands are more designer. I can't wait to get my first bag.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

So I just signed up for little black bag...I think I'm in love. I can't afford to do it every month but maybe 2-3 times a year this will be SO fun.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually found these forums by searching for GoGoGirlFriend reviews. Between what I read here and the videos I saw, I decided to skip that one.
> 
> ...



Here's the link to those curious.

http://www.littleblackbag.com



I decide to take the quiz just to see and according to them I'm a little sparkle bag. You have the option to be a recurring monthly member OR do it as a "one time" only.



​


> *Little Sparkle Bag* style picks!*Choose the 1st item* &amp; we'll surprise you with the rest.
> 
> *2 - 4 items for $49.95. FREE shipping on your first order!*


 It looks like a nice little treat to get some cute accessories. I'll definitely keep this one on my list.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Feb 12, 2012)

I am also subscribed to many, New Beauty test tube qvc version got me started , and it was all down hill from there I am subscribed to:

Birchbox

My Glam

Juilp

My Platinum Box

The Look Bag

Sample Society

Beauty Army

New Beauty Test Tube

QVC version New beauty Test Tube

Cravebox

I have to say the first Platinum Box wasnt to impressive, but it was free,,, they wanted to see how many people they could interested before charging and increasing inventory, I have to say though they have the BEST customer service, thats how I know about the reason for the free inaugral box, they promise the next boxes will be much better.

Now that I see a code for $30 off Beauty Fix I am compelled to try that as well!! This is a serius addiction, but so much fun


----------



## calexxia (Feb 12, 2012)

Regarding LITTLE BLACK BAG:

Just sayin', as a Betsey Johnson devotee, the items from her are being listed at full retail, even though they are currently at half-price on her website and are available below "retail" at several online sellers. Now, obviously, pricing isn't a big deal, since you also get other stuff, but....figured I'd point it out.

The specific example I noticed was the ROSE ABOVE wristlet, which is currently $34 on Betsey's site. Again, my point isn't pricing--but do not think that these are current designs! The ROSE ABOVE collection has been available AT LEAST since 2008. Sure, they're still cute, and that may not be an issue for ya, but just be aware, that's all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to say the first Platinum Box wasnt to impressive, but it was free,,, they wanted to see how many people they could interested before charging and increasing inventory, I have to say though they have the BEST customer service, thats how I know about the reason for the free inaugral box, they promise the next boxes will be much better.



I hope that they are--they couldn't have been much worse! It was a shame, though, because they wound up turning off at least a few potential subscribers with how it was handled.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding LITTLE BLACK BAG:
> 
> ...


I noticed a few of her cosmetic bags were also listed at full price. I saw these same bags at Costco (set of 3) for $20 just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

Once I weed out which cosmetic subs I am going to keep, I may have to sign up for this. I loved the selections they had for me in their quiz.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I noticed a few of her cosmetic bags were also listed at full price. I saw these same bags at Costco (set of 3) for $20 just a few weeks ago.


Yup. The one thing that I will say in their favor is that it is the actual BETSEY JOHNSON line, rather than BETSEYVILLE, but I still wouldn't want to be getting 4 year old lines from a company unless it was clearly disclosed that these are not the current collection NOR are the pricings accurate. I don't mind buying older stuff--if it's at a substantial discount--but this...isn't. (Again, not counting that you get additional items). I think I shall pass on this one, too, even though it looked exciting at first.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm just found this by accident on twitter: 

http://www.curlbox.com/index2.htm

Its a sub for curly hair products. If I hadn't just started doing the curlygirl method I might try out. 

I also can't figure out how one would subscribe if they wanted to? I don't think its open yet.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm just found this by accident on twitter:
> 
> ...


I can't decide if I hate or love you right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I hate or love you right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Haha, well let me know if you do subscribe and how you like it!!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 12, 2012)

I gave in and signed up for Sample Society as well. Feeling a bit uneasy about MyGlam and still waiting to get into BirchBox.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2012)

That's why I signed up too! I also signed up for Look Bag because i'm getting antsy waiting for BirchBox, and I'm not sure yet if I trust MyGlam's shipping. This is pointing towards an addiction already and I haven't even gotten a box yet haha


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's why I signed up too! I also signed up for Look Bag because i'm getting antsy waiting for BirchBox, and I'm not sure yet if I trust MyGlam's shipping. This is pointing towards an addiction already and I haven't even gotten a box yet haha


Careful or you will end up with seven subs! That's what happened to me! LOL


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 13, 2012)

update: i have cancelled platinum box because it was so bad (imo) that it was ridiculous,
 



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, Sample Society, Sample Society, thelookstore, bluum, citrus lane, kiwi crate, babba box, little passports, blissmobox, conscious box and shoe mint.
> 
> eta: healthy surprise


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm always down for a good deal, that's usually what gets my in trouble!  The only thing I'm concerned about is that I'll be gone for three whole months this summer (my department is sending me to Italy) so i'll either have to cancel subscriptions (or skip months if that's possible) or just have my roomies make sure they put my boxes in my room.  It would be kind of fun to come home to 9 boxes though!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Careful or you will end up with seven subs! That's what happened to me! LOL


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm always down for a good deal, that's usually what gets my in trouble!  The only thing I'm concerned about is that I'll be gone for three whole months this summer (my department is sending me to Italy) so i'll either have to cancel subscriptions (or skip months if that's possible) or just have my roomies make sure they put my boxes in my room.  It would be kind of fun to come home to 9 boxes though!


You should be able to skip months but you would have to do it manually every month.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm hoping, I know BB lets you skip months right? I'm not sure about the other two.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> update: i have cancelled platinum box because it was so bad (imo) that it was ridiculous,


SO glad I wasn't the only one who found their inaugural box to be horrid. Someone said that their CS told them that the first month was done to just to gauge interest, but I don't know...it may sound stupid, but working in CS (in another field), when someone wants to cancel, we at least ask WHY they are cancelling--not just to try to "save" the account, but also because the feedback is important for future "directions" for the company. So while it was nice that they cancelled quickly, if they really were trying to gauge interest, I wonder why they didn't at least ask why people were cancelling, etc.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Careful or you will end up with seven subs! That's what happened to me! LOL



lol, same for me! I actually need to count them again and figure out what I will cancel. I don't want to cancel any of them!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, same for me! I actually need to count them again and figure out what I will cancel. I don't want to cancel any of them!


I canceled MyGlam this morning.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I canceled MyGlam this morning.


 I'm still giving them one more month--hoping Sample Society turns out nicely, to be honest.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still giving them one more month--hoping Sample Society turns out nicely, to be honest.



The month of Feb was the month to try everyrhing out. If I stayed a member through March, I'd get hit with almost $100 in fees! Need to trim as quickly as possible. LOL


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 13, 2012)

I am subscribed to Beauty Army, and 2 premier boxes which will be Sample Society (dont like that name LOL) and Beauty Box 5..Beauty box 5 has the cutest little site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am dying to sign up for Birchbox! I always miss their openings...ugh its so hard to get in there!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you put your email in on birchbox? When I got in they ~reserved~ my spot for 48 hours, and then closed it if I hadn't registered yet.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The month of Feb was the month to try everyrhing out. If I stayed a member through March, I'd get hit with almost $100 in fees! Need to trim as quickly as possible. LOL



Oh, I feel ya there! I've set myself a budget for each month of approximately $50. I don't see my leaving Birchbox any time soon, and canceling MPB gave me room for Sample Society. I have a feeling MyGlam is gonna go after March, so that will give me a tad more flexibility. By keeping it at a price point I can manage and trying to give at least 3 months, I figure I'm getting a better shot at finding THE RIGHT one for me, ya know?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I feel ya there! I've set myself a budget for each month of approximately $50. I don't see my leaving Birchbox any time soon, and canceling MPB gave me room for Sample Society. I have a feeling MyGlam is gonna go after March, so that will give me a tad more flexibility. By keeping it at a price point I can manage and trying to give at least 3 months, I figure I'm getting a better shot at finding THE RIGHT one for me, ya know?


So far, I love love love Birchbox, I don't. I am not overly thrilled with my bag this month but there isn't anything I don't see myself using (if it works for me). I'm really excited for Sample Society and The Look Bag


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 13, 2012)

Sample society sounds promising since its paired with Allure, and beautybar seems like a top notch shopping site for high end products! oh the anticipation!!!!!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sample society sounds promising since its paired with Allure, and beautybar seems like a top notch shopping site for high end products! oh the anticipation!!!!!



The Allure affiliation is EXACTLY why I immediately went for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 13, 2012)

Allure has been known to recommend some of the best beauty products in their magazines!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The Allure affiliation is EXACTLY why I immediately went for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Allure has been known to recommend some of the best beauty products in their magazines!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Well.....I won't get up on my soapbox about the process behind editorial recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I do like ALLURE, in general, and their branding is strong enough that I doubt they would be willing to license out if this were gonna be a total gyp.


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2012)

I only really started this year.

Birchbox: $10

February was my first box, and I was pleased. 1/1 I'm going to give them 3 tries before I make a final verdict. If I like 2/3 I'll probably switch to the yearly.

Conscious Box: $19

January was my first box, and I was underwhelmed. I don't like that they don't give you confirmation when you sign up, and when I e-mailed them to ask if I got "in" the response seemed rude, to me. I did like February's box. It contained a lot of food items that I'll actually use (Himalayan pink salt? Cool!) and some adult items for Valentines day. Also, the cutest tube of (Badger) lip tint ever, that actually moisturizes my lips. As with January, a lot of bars and tea bags, too, which I'll use. And a pretty big size bottle of moisturizing hand sanitizer that smells like licorice tea. So they get 1/2. If next month is awesome, I'll probably switch to the six month subscription.

I tried Julep Maven. I only paid $5 for it but I was not impressed with the quality, so I cancelled. For $5 it would have been okay, but not for $20. I got nail stickers, and I don't think I'll ever be able to use them. They looked cute online, but they're so huge and ugly in real life. It's a peacock print, but my nails are pretty skinny, I have long nail beds but I keep them short and I'm pretty sure the pattern would be lost on me. I'm contemplating using some on my big toe nails (that's how huge they are!). They also sent some little half sphere "glitter" but I don't know how to get them to stay flat-side-down. I haven't tried the pomegranate body butter/lotion/whatever yet because I vowed to only keep 2 body moisturizers open at a time.

I also tried Eco-Emi once. I got a bonus box last summer, and it seemed like stuff you'd buy on Etsy. I'll buy home made stuff at a farmers market, but I don't feel comfortable using stuff that I don't know who made it. Plus it was mostly crap, and a lot of it was melted.


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 13, 2012)

I am subscribed to 

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Beauty Box 5 (just signed up)

My Glam- I had a bad experience with them this month... I had to get a new debit card because I lost mine. Well BIRCHBOX kindly sent me an email saying I need to update my credit card info before a certain date to receive my box. DONE. My Glam didn't do squat. I was actually checking my account to see if My Glam withdrew from my bank account. When I saw it wasn't there I signed on and realized my debit card info was from my previous card. So I went to "change billing info" and I would have to cancel my subscription and renew. Which would be fine except they are OUT OF STOCK. I then emailed customer service and they informed me there is no way to change my card info without canceling my subscription and being on the wait list. So I missed a bag because I could not change my card info... I'm not one to publicly complain BUT seriously??.. I can't change my card number?!? END RANT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried Julep Maven, just not for me.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am subscribed to
> 
> ...


That sucks about the card, you'd think that would be a basic function!

I agree with you about Julep. I loved the hand lotion I got from them but the nail polish was medicore at best for me.


----------



## Souly (Feb 13, 2012)

Updated:

Birchbox

Beauty Army (2 accounts)

Julep

Sample Society

Beauty Box 5

Canceled:

Platinum box

Beauty fix

Considering:

The Look Bag


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 14, 2012)

I ended up signing up for Love With Food, since i'm a sucker for gourmet foods and snacks (and this was the cheapest of all the food boxes).  I like that it gives to charity and has a neat point system and an awesome community (swapping recipes etc.)

So my list is:

Sample Society

The Look Bag

Love With Food (I'll decide how I feel after my first free box)

I'm debating on whether I want to get Birchbox when I get off the waiting list now, since the boxes that i've seen lately don't seem like something i'd be as interested in...I guess I'll decide when the time comes!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 14, 2012)

Currently subscribed:

Birchbox

Beauty Box 5

Considering:

The Look Bag

Beauty Army

Sample Society

Waiting to hit the US:

Glossybox

Glymm


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm currently subscribed to Birchbox and MyGlam, and I just signed up try Sample Society, Love With Food, and Beauty Box 5.  I'm only allowing myself to have 2 at a time, so after I get my first box from each of the others, I'll be deciding what to keep.  Definitely keeping Birchbox, but the other 4 are competing with each other.  Most likely I'll be canceling MyGlam and keeping one (...or two...maybe) of the others.


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 15, 2012)

I signed up to Influenster back in december. It's a free sampling service. I am finally getting one of their vox box this month. Well as I was looking through their last couple months boxes I noticed that they gave out wen and x out. Lol what a coincidence!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I signed up to Influenster back in december. It's a free sampling service. I am finally getting one of their vox box this month. Well as I was looking through their last couple months boxes I noticed that they gave out wen and x out. Lol what a coincidence!



I signed up for influenster recently too. I still dont' get how it works lol.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 15, 2012)

Of course now that I've signed up for nearly every other service I get an email from BirchBox that I have spot open. Ahhh!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm getting a Vox Box as well. Can't wait!


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats!  I'm glad you guys are getting them!  I won't hold my breath for one since my blog will probably never be as great/popular as yours haha



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting a Vox Box as well. Can't wait!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

blahhhh just got my first blissmobox, how am I ever going to drop this service? I know its 22/month but I got 3 full size products (bodywash, soap, lotion) and two deluxe sample sizes, one of shampoo, one of conditioner. 

WHY DO THEY MAKE IT SO HARD.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I'm glad you guys are getting them!  I won't hold my breath for one since my blog will probably never be as great/popular as yours haha



I wouldn't say my blog is popular. I have under 150 subscribers with most of the people subscribing just recently. lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's a great box! Was that the winter defense one?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blahhhh just got my first blissmobox, how am I ever going to drop this service? I know its 22/month but I got 3 full size products (bodywash, soap, lotion) and two deluxe sample sizes, one of shampoo, one of conditioner.
> 
> WHY DO THEY MAKE IT SO HARD.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

I did my unboxing video and had a sneeze attack due to the Dermalogica flying every where when I took the cap off. lol Needless to say I doubt that video will ever see the light of day.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great box! Was that the winter defense one?



I think so? I'm not sure, I don't know much about blissmo, I did it on a whim lol. It has out of africa organic shea butter lotion and soap, weleda body wash, mineral fusion shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I just ran across this thread and I thought it would be fun to post. 

I subscribe to: 

BirchBox - can see myself changing my monthly to a 1 year subscription soon

MyGlam- am canceling as soon as I get my first bag, nothing exciting there, unfortunately

Sample Society- awaiting their first box with anticipation 

Monthly services that I can skip whenever I want to:

ShoeDazzle - just returned some shoes for an exchange but I will be canceling my account whether or not I decide to keep these

SoleSociety- ordered first pair this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> their shoes are so cute, totally my style 

On waiting list for: 

Glossybox USA


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 16, 2012)

me too!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting a Vox Box as well. Can't wait!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 19, 2012)

idk why i can't edit my post again?

I cancelled MyPlatinumBox and ADDED Love With Food, Green Grab Bag, BB5 - and I am considering Beauty Army.



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BirchBox, MyGlam, MyPlatinumBox, Sample Society, thelookbag, bluum, citrus lane, kiwi crate, babba box, little passports, blissmobox, conscious box and shoe mint.
> 
> eta: healthy surprise


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 19, 2012)

Currently:  Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, Sample Society, Love With Food, and The Look Bag.  I only have the budget for 2 or 3 of these, so all but Birchbox are new to me and on a trial basis.  

Cancelled:  MyGlam, Platinum Box.


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 19, 2012)

I ended up winning a blog giveaway for a free month of LoveWithFood along with 9 other people...which is silly because I already had a coupon for a free month (and I already signed up with it)!  For some reason I thought the prize would be more than one free month since there was that other coupon already floating around....

But it's nice to know it's possible to actually win those blog giveaways!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 20, 2012)

I subscribe to Birchbox and recieved my first Birchbox in January..  I really love Birchbox's service.  The products are all good quality products from good brands, and are products I will use.  I have rec'd things in my Birchbox that I would never have tried otherwise that I have since purchased full size and are now my favorites.  I like the Birchbox points!  

I also signed up for Beauty Bar/Sample Society and am looking forward to recieving my first box that is shipping on March 5th.  This subscription includes a years subscription to Allure magazine, and they give you 15.00 to apply to a purchase of a full size product that is in your box.  They have some great products on their website, so I expect this to be a good service!

I had MyGlam, but canceled before I rec'd my first Glam bag in February and am glad I did.  MyGlam's february bag is worthless to me.  There was not one thing in it I would use.  MyGlam had a fabulous December bag (their first), the January bag wasnt so hot, but did have a full size The Balm product in it, so that was ok.  The February bag was just horrible.  I feel bad for the people who signed up for the annual subscription. With so many subscription services out there now, I cant imagine why anyone would stay with MyGlam.


----------



## Wida (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm subscribed to Birchbox, Sample Society, and The Look Bag.  I was with Myglam but I cancelled after my first and only bag in February.  Drugstore and infomercial crap is not my thing.  I cancelled Beauty Army too, but only because I'm waiting for them to get more stock and change up their samples.  I loved my first box from them, but my next sample picks were half of the same things and I wasn't impressed with them.  I re-did my quiz about 50 times, but there was very little variation in the samples offered.  So, I cancelled and will wait for them to get a bit better.  I'm thinking about cancelling Sample Society because I wasn't overly impressed with the first box and I would rather put that money towards Beauty Fix.  I'm thinking about signing up for Beauty Fix, but only if I get the discount on the first month.  We'll have to see.  I may have to work over the budget a bit to fit it in.  I discovered Birchbox last year and I've become a bit obsessed with beauty and subscription services.  Thankfully, I'm just not that into shoes, or I would get into huge trouble with Shoedazzle.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 9, 2012)

Subscribed to:

Birchbox (2 accounts)

Sample Society

The Look Bag

Love With Food

Green Grab Bag

Sindulge

Canceled:

My Platinum Box

Considering:

Beauty Fix

Blissmobox

Goodebox

My Dream Sample Box -- if I can ever find some actual info/reviews on this one.

I have accounts with Shoedazzle, Jewelmint, Shoemint, etc., I've just never actually been impressed enough with their selections/prices to order anything from them.  I also have a beauty army account but have never liked my options so I've never ordered a box.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently subscribed to:

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Beautyfix

Sindulge (probably getting canceled)

And I'm on the waiting list for Glossybox USA and The Soap Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have since added a second BB account, Beauty Fix and canceled My Glam. Still waiting on GlossyBox.

I am only going to keep either SS OR Glossybox, not both, so it will be interesting to see which one will end up with my business. SS had a LOT of issues the first round of boxes so if that continues next month I will not keep that one no matter how good it is. Life is too short to waste time. I have never had any issues AT ALL with BB, they definitely set the standard.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ran across this thread and I thought it would be fun to post.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

whats the soap box??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently subscribed to:
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

Subscribe to: Julep Maven - American Beauty &amp; Boho Glam profiles

Myglam

Birchbox

Sample Society 

Cancelled: BeautyFix. $50 a month is way too much money to me. But they have really nice CS people! 

Have accounts on beautymint, stylemint, jewelmint, and a bunch of those but nothing on them has made me want to spend $30.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here are my updated subs:

Keeping:

Birchbox

Blissmo (because I signed up for a 3 month sub, but also because I like it!)

Julep Maven - It Girl (i'll probably skip quite a few months though since i'll be out of the country for awhile) I just bought the one cent intro box and the Mystery box, yay!

Chopping Block:

Sample Society (I was frustrated with their shipping/online issues, now it's just because I'm just not sure if i'll get much use out of the products)

Sindulge (deciding after my free box)

Love With Food (got the free box, it was great! but not really worth $14...check out my blog if you want to see what I got)

Canceled:

The Look Bag - I really liked the first box...I just didn't see anything I was interested in for this month. Maybe i'll rejoin if April's looks good.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 9, 2012)

> Subscribe to: Julep Maven - American Beauty &amp; Boho Glam profiles
> 
> Myglam
> 
> ...


 BeautyFix is $50 per quarter. Not monthly. They have mostly all full sizes too! This is one of my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Currently I'm subbed monthly to: MyGlam The Look Bag Julep Maven Beauty Army Green Grab Bag And just canceled Sindulge (what a load of crap that was) Quarterly I'm subbed to: New Beauty Test Tube (QVC edition) New Beauty Test Tube (regular version) BeautyFix


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I REALLY want to sign up for the QVC Test Tube version, I hope I get lucky and squeeze in the next time they offer it.



> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 9, 2012)

I will admit I am sooo Addicted to these! It's fun to try new products and get special goodies in the mail. 

 

Jewelmint-I often skip months because I don't like the items or I feel they aren't worth $30

Julep Maven-I plan on skipping some months

Bircbbox-I signed up for two to guarantee that I receive the TV box this month but I Might cancel my second account

Myglam-I received my first bag in January. I might cancel depending on how the next few months go, though I bet the month I cancel it will be awesome and I'll miss out! 

BeautyArmy-I love that I get to pick my samples but it can be frustrating taking the quiz several times before I get results I like. If they do not provide different companies and selections I will probably cancel them in a month or two. I'm happy we'll eventually be able to skip a month! Their customer service is superb! 

Green Grab Bag-I love trying organic/natural Beauty products 

The Look Bag

Sample Society

QVC Test Tube

Beautyfix

Sindulge-I am only paying 1cent and from the looks of it will probably cancel this right away after I receive my box in the mail. 

 

*New Ones I Should Receive this Month*

1. Eco Emi-I will probably cancel them depending on how much I like Goodebox since I already have the Green Grab Bag and they are all green/natural products but Ecoemi has fewer beauty items 

2. Goodebox-I'm kind of excited about this one!

3. Beauty Box 5

 

*Monthly Boxes I order from time to time*

Little Black Boxes

Divaliscious Sample Box 

My Dream Sample Box

Sampler Village Box

 

*I'm on the waiting list for *

Curlbox, TheSoapBox, and Glossybox USA

I want to try Blissmobox but only when they have beauty items as an option 

 

*I cancelled*-Regular Test Tube but loved almost everything in my QVC tube test tube

ã€€

ã€€


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 9, 2012)

It's from fortune cookie soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats the soap box??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

Be careful with the stuff you get from Eco-Emi. Check the expiration dates especially on food as she's sent out at least twice since October/November food that expired.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks!! I looked it up and I emailed them so they can add me to the waitlist. 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's from fortune cookie soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## smileyone (Mar 9, 2012)

My list looks a bit different because I am Canadian but for beauty boxes I have:

Glymm

Luxe Box (loose button)

GlossyBox

TopBox (sub doesn't start until June)

BB5 (ships from U.S.)

Julep

Food/music:

Pairings Box (turntablekitchen.com)

Thinking about adding Little Shop Artisan Box

Oy, these subs are addicting!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

URL for The Soap Box?


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

I subscribe to:

-Birchbox

-Beauty Army

-MyGlam

-BeautyFix (canceling since they only add 10 new items per season)

-Beauty Box 5

-Sindulge

-Goodebox

Shoedazzle

Sole Society

Jewelmint

on the waitlist for Sample Society


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 9, 2012)

Subscribe to:

Birchbox: will keep

New Beauty TestTube (regular version) Will keep. Good value for skincare. Big samples and full sizes.

Uncertainties:

Blissmobox: unsure about whether to keep. Value seems uneven across the boxes. 

Eco Emi: May keep or toss depending on the next couple of shipments. Will probably keep either Blissmo or Eco Emi.

Little Black Bag: Will probably skip frequently or cancel but I needed a new wallet so I thought I'd give them a try for a month or two.

Nopes:

Julep Maven: Will cancel. I just don't use them enough but had a coupon so I figured I'd try.

Waiting for:

Glossybox

Sample Society

Considering: 

one of the baby boxes as I'm expecting and think it might be a fun way to try new baby products (and not have to shop).

What I really wish is that Ulta or Sephora would do a Birchbox type thing each month and you could stack your review points there. Sephora is so stingy and mean (even to VIBs) but they carry a lot of brands that I like.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats funny because I think the same thing about Sephora. The sales people are so snotty, I have only ran across a nice one ONCE. I also get the same feeling from Ulta, so I tend to do my shopping online.1
 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscribe to:
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/pages/the-soap-box
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> URL for The Soap Box?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 10, 2012)

Updated List:

Birchbox x2

Beauty Army

MyGlam

Sample Society

Beauty Box 5

Sindulge

Goodebox

Look Bag

Green Grab Bag

New Beauty Test Tube (QVC version)
New Beauty Test Tube (Regular version)

Bluum

Citrus Lane

Kiwi Crate

Babba box

Blissmobox and their "Break" box

Conscious box

Love With Food

Shoemint

Waiting on:

Glossy box

Soap box

Cancelled: healthy surprise, little passports


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/pages/the-soap-box
> 
> ...


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 10, 2012)

Do most of these services ship around the beginning of the month?

I would love it if I could get a different box every week. Something to look forward to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2012)

Most ship on or after the 10th. Only Julep ships on or before the 1st.


----------



## mari anne (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I am down to just Sample Society. Birchbox has disappointed me too many times. I can't wait for GlossyBox to open.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Mar 13, 2012)

Just so we're clear I have only recently become obsessed with sample subscriptions. I haven't received more than 2 boxes from any of these services yet. I don't plan on keeping all of these, just giving them all a chance before I cancel.

Subs I have been very happy with so far: MyGlam, Eco-Emi, The Sample Lounge, Green Grab Bag

Subs that I have liked and disliked: BeautyArmy (will probably cancel after I receive my next box), Birchbox (my first box was all skincare products but I was much more impressed with my second box)

So far unimpressed (I've only received one of each of these): BeautyBox5, My Platinum Box, LovelyBox (cool idea, but not sure I'm getting my moneys worth), Little Black Box (unsubscribed right away)

Waiting on my first box for: Sample Society, Glymm, Look Bag, Bluum, Sindulge and JuleP

I also subscribed to GoGoGirlfriend before I started visiting this forum. I've been trying to cancel for the last couple weeks and still haven't heard anything from them.


----------



## Captureit02 (Mar 13, 2012)

Currently subscribed:

Birchbox: March was my first box, I got the Teen Vogue edition unfortunately my perfume sample came broken , I do not blame the company for that I understand things shift when being delivered but I contacted them about it and since they still had some samples in stock they said they were going to send me a replacement one, which I am waiting for now. Seeing how the next few boxes go I will decide to keep it or just cancel it.

Considering:

Beauty Army

Sample Society (on the waiting list for it)

Goodebox

Good &amp; Lovely: I love the idea with this one so I may do a trial run of this and see

Waiting to hit the US, I know I wanna try this one out:

Glossybox
I'm thinking of just getting the first Julep box for $.01 and canceling it after since I don't think it's worth $20 a month.

Today I ordered Love With Food, first box is free with a code, so I'll see about that since I always carry around little snacks in my purse.

I only want to have 3-4 subs, I know it's gonna be hard choosing but I don't need my parents questioning me about packages coming every few weeks for me they already think I spend too much money.


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for frequently lurking the Makeup Talk message boards (after doing a Birchbox google search, or something like that), I am now addicted!! I have so far gotten 1 month of Beauty Army, 1 month of Beautyfix, and probably 3-4 Birchboxes.

I love Birchbox in that it's a surprise every time (if I'm good and don't peek on this site!).

Beautyfix is an EXCELLENT value, especially with the coupon codes just posted here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124562/beautyfix-coupon-promotion-for-makeuptalk They have a huge selection and variety of generously sized products, and you get to choose exactly what you want.

I think I'm going to cancel my Beauty Army, as their brands are a little more 'out there' than Birchbox, and they don't seem to have much variety. It's mostly lotions for your body or face, from what I can tell.

I must say, this is a fun addiction to have!


----------



## bcbgrad2007 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I have a subscription to Birchbox (which I love) and Beauty Army.  I am going to do a 3 or 6 months subscription to The Look Bag and maybe a subscription to beautyfix since we can get $20 off with the coupon code. I'm on the wait list for Glossy Box which I can't wait.


----------



## Captureit02 (Mar 14, 2012)

So I just added another sub

Currently subscribed:

Birchbox

Good &amp; Lovely

Considering:

Beauty Army: May try it out

Blissmo Box

Goodebox

Glossybox: Waiting for the launch in US)

One Time only:

Julep

Love With Food


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 14, 2012)

Currently:

Birchbox

Sample Society

Cancelled:

MyGlam

Considering:

Glossybox


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 15, 2012)

Currently:

myglam (hate but giving it a few more months)

birchbox 

eco-emi (possibly my favorite)

I'd like to subscribe to loose button (luxe box) and glossy box when they get here


----------



## BlackestVoid (Mar 16, 2012)

Currently subscribed:

Birchbox (March is my 1st box, my box was pretty bad, but since it's my 1st month, I'll give them a chance.)

MyGlam (Been with 2 months, not the best but I have hopes.)

Beauty Army (Thinking of canceling, no makeup. I really like their customer service too. I really want to stay but need to cut back. D

Sample Society (Pretty good samples, but if next month has no makeup as well then I'm canceling) 

TheLookBag (AWESOME! Might be my favorite so far. I got awesome stuff both months.)

BeautyFix (Used $30 off code, pretty worth it, not sure if staying or not.)

Beauty Box 5 (Still waiting for March box, which will be my 1st. Have to see if I want to keep it or not.)

Cancelled: Sindulge (Still haven't received my box, not worth the trouble.)

Considering:

Goodebox (Cost a bit too much... waiting and see if it's worth it.)

Glossybox: Waiting for the launch in US)

Cravebox (On waiting list)

Green grab bag (Same as Goodebox)


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 17, 2012)

Right now I get:

Birchbox

Julep Maven

Beauty Army

Conscious Box

and I'm trying out:

Sindulge

Sample Society

I've canceled:

GoGoGirlfriend

MyGlam

My Platinum Box

Beauty Fix (I may resubscribe when they get new stock in)

Love With Food


----------



## Captureit02 (Mar 17, 2012)

Currently subscribed: Birchbox Considering: Blissmo Box (looking into since I read you can skip months) Glossybox: Waiting for the launch in US) Conscious Box On a test run: Good &amp; Lovely Beauty Army


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2012)

Right now, I'm only subscribed to Birchbox and Sample Society.

I'm considering getting rid of Sample Society despite the awesome sample sizes and giving either Conscious Box or Green Grab Bag a chance (One of my new year's resolutions was to buy mostly green/natural products, which I've been doing...but I use the samples I get from my subs more than anything, lol).

This month I said goodbye to The Look Bag (nice, but had to trim the budget), Beauty Box 5 (nothing stood out about this one), Love With Food (loved this one, but again, the budget), and I had previously canceled MyGlam (ugh, don't even get me started!).


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm down to BB, Sample Society, Sindulge, Blissmo, and Julep.

I canceled Love With Food and The Look Bag and will be getting rid of Sindulge after my free boxes (if they ever get to me...still no shipping confirmation).

By the time I leave the country in June though I'm planning on only having BB and Julep. I don't think any of the services allow you to skip months...and BB is fine since I don't mind coming back to 3 boxes in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I may ask SS if I can put them on hold if I still like them by then.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 18, 2012)

update and feeling REALLY good about it

Monthly:

Birchbox

MyGlam

Cravebox

Quarterly:

Qvc New Beauty Test Tube

Regular New BeautyTest Tube

BeautyFix

in process of cancelling sub to Blissmobox...don't know what's up with them this past month, but very baaaaad service!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Mar 18, 2012)

Updated:

Birchbox (just got my first box)

Beauty Box 5 (I have a free month coming up but kinda meh about it)

Sample Society (love it!)

Little Black Bag (borderline obsessed)

Shoedazzle (still skipping most months)

Cancelled:

MyGlam (the noxious bag and mediocre samples did it for me)


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 18, 2012)

How does Little Black Bag work? Can you skip months or do you have to purchase something every month?



> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updated:
> 
> ...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How does Little Black Bag work? Can you skip months or do you have to purchase something every month?



You can skip months as long as you don't open your bag.  I think I was able to skip a bag after opening it but it was my second bag for the month.  You can go back for a second round of trading. Here's what their FAQ says:

As a new monthly member, you cannot skip your first bag once you have opened your bag.  For subsequent months, you can chose to skip your monthly bag by the 5th of every month as long as you haven't selected your first item.  Skipping a month means you choose not to receive a bag for this month, but you'd still like to keep your membership.  If you skip, we will not charge you for your bag this month.  Single Bag purchasers cannot skip their bags.

To skip your bag, look for the "skip bag" button in the Gallery after you have received the e-mail letting you know that it's time to open your bag.


----------



## kruti81 (Mar 19, 2012)

so far only --

sample society.

birchbox.

julep maven.

food with love.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 23, 2012)

Julep
Birchbox
Goodebox
Sindulge
BeautyFix


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 26, 2012)

I just cancelled my last BA account (I used to have two but went down to one a after the second month) I peeked into my older account and saw the same type of products even after retaking and playing with the survey several times. I figure if there is something I'm interested in sampling I can always reactivate my account.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2012)

As of right now: 
Birchbox (it's a keeper.  April will be my twelfth box, and I signed up for an annual subscription last month)
Julep (I signed up at its launch, so I've been around since the beginning, but I have skipped a few months because I just wasn't digging the options.  I'm a nail polish addict, so )
Conscious Box (if next month's box is as food-heavy as this month's, though, I'm canceling)
Eco-Emi (not thrilled with the February or March boxes, so this might get cut soon)
Blissmobox (I've only received the Chocolate Lover's intro box, which was okay but not thrilling, but I'll give it a couple more months of "real" boxes before I decide to keep or cancel)
Little Black Bag (my first box is shipping, and I'll probably keep it for another month or two because there were a few cute purses/bags I have my eye on, but I doubt this will be a long-term thing for me because I'm just not a fashion accessories person)

Canceled after one box:


Whimsey Box (I realized I'm not crafty enough to get my money's worth with this one)

On waiting lists for:


Sample Society
Glossy Box

I think that's it, at least for now.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

Birchbox (annual, love it) MyGlam (annual, not wowed but not disappointed) Julep (loved my first box for a penny, skipped April, will skip for a while or cancel because I won't use that many polishes) Love with Food (waiting for first box either free or a penny, will probably cancel) Sindulge (waiting for first box for a penny, on the fence about continuing) Sample Society (April will be my first box) Beauty Fix (loved my Winter Box, ordered a Spring box, both with good coupon codes; will have to skip at least Summer if not more just because of money and storage space)


----------



## chemicalsmiles (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I have a problem! I currently subscribe to:

1.) Eco Emi (15/mo)

2.) Birchbox (two subscriptions at 10/mo)

3.) Julep (19.95/mo)

4.) Beauty Army (12/mo)

5.) Sample Society (15/mo)

I don't think I can sustain membership for all of these, so I am thinking about canceling my Beauty Army subscription and my second Birchbox account. I am a broke college student, and this is just too much.

I was REALLY bad and ordered two extra polishes from Julep this month (at $4.99 each) and placed an awesome Sample Society/Beauty Bar order. I bought Dermalogica's Clean Start Bedtime treatment and the 7 oz Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing cream, plus three samples, for $21.60 by doubling up on their coupon codes. A total steal, and I will DEFINITELY be keeping this subscription.

I am a relatively new Makeup Talk member, but I have been having so much fun lurking the discussion boards!


----------



## KaraMoore (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm relatively new to the forum but here goes:

*My name is Kara and I'm addicted to sample and shoe subscriptions.* 






I currently have:


MyGlam ($10/mo)
Birch Box ($10/mo)
Julep ($19.95/mo)
Shoe Dazzle ($39.95/mo)

Cancelled:


GoGoGirlfriend (very early on)
Beauty Army (I preferred BB but I'm considering renewing)

*On the wait list for Glossy Box (super excited for this one)*

Considering:


I'm getting a free trial of the Conscious Box to try next month. I've been considering it for awhile.
Sample Society


I love Julep with a passion. I did the 2 extra add-on for $4.99/ea this month so that ramped it up to $29.98. They have great customer service, as well. I use nail polish in making some pieces of jewelry so it's nice to get the diverse colors they offer. Plus, I just love nail polish. I've been a shoe dazzle member for a long time because I have a problem when it comes to shoes... I can't ever have enough. 



 I got my first Birch Box last month and I actually loved everything in it so I plan on keeping that one. MyGlam has been a little iffy for me but I'm trying to stick it out. I was missing half of the items in the March bag but they were better than I expected about sending me replacements. I really loved the 3Lab purifying cleanser and the Pur-lisse moisturizer. I will never use the coupons they send out so I really wish they would stop making those one of the 5-6 samples. If they don't step up their game a bit then I will probably cancel and try one I've been considering.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Birchbox (annual, love it)
> 
> MyGlam (annual, not wowed but not disappointed)
> ...


 Also getting a free April Conscious Box.

Will probably spend more on Beauty Fix sooner than I planned, since I just got a $40 credit from them.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KaraMoore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm relatively new to the forum but here goes:
> 
> *My name is Kara and I'm addicted to sample and shoe subscriptions.*


 Hi Kara! Welcome to subscribers anonymous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a little warning... if you're already addicted to beauty box subscriptions this place can be pretty taxing on your pocketbook because our members find some amazing companies. lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 30, 2012)

How are you all getting a free Conscious Box? I want to get it on this. Their boxes look awesome.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> How are you all getting a free Conscious Box? I want to get it on this. Their boxes look awesome.


 E-mail [email protected], tell them that you would like the free box offered on makeuptalk.com, and tell them where to ship.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone else who does/did the Little Black Bag, can you answer a question? I don't need to do this quite yet, but I like knowing the answer to this question with every subscription service... how do you cancel? There seems to be no where on the entire site to do this. 

That said, trading on that site is ADDICTIVE.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else who does/did the Little Black Bag, can you answer a question? I don't need to do this quite yet, but I like knowing the answer to this question with every subscription service... how do you cancel? There seems to be no where on the entire site to do this.
> 
> That said, trading on that site is ADDICTIVE.



I just sent an email.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 31, 2012)

It is very addicting! I signed up at the end of last month and have already received 2 different orders. It's so fun!



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else who does/did the Little Black Bag, can you answer a question? I don't need to do this quite yet, but I like knowing the answer to this question with every subscription service... how do you cancel? There seems to be no where on the entire site to do this.
> 
> That said, trading on that site is ADDICTIVE.


----------



## SeptEllis (Mar 31, 2012)

Just starting to get into these subscriptions but I can see where this will be addictive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Birchbox

- New Beauty Test Tube

- Beauty Fix

- Sample Society (first one in April)

On the waitlist for Glossy Box (so impatient! lol)

Considering:

- New Beauty Test Tube - QVC version

- Cravebox

I wish that more of the Canadian(Glymm, Top Box, Loose Button) / European subscriptions were offered here. I love trying stuff that is popular or from other countries.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 1, 2012)

I got a response saying that they have reached their limit on this promo but will do another round in June. 

O well, thanks anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 1, 2012)

Subscriptions are so tempting!! So far I have:

Birchbox (yearly)

Myglam (yearly)

BeautyFix

Julep

On the waiting list for GlossyBox

I'm considering:

Consious Box


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm almost embarrassed to list all of mine now. 






Which means I need to cancel at least 2-3 of them. Is it weird that I don't count Julep, because I can skip? Even though I have yet to skip... LOL.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm almost embarrassed to list all of mine now.
> 
> ...



I don't count julep either, but I skip pretty consistently.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 1, 2012)

Current Subscriptions 
Beauty Army
Birchbox x 2 (one annual, one monthly)
Cravebox
GoGoGirlfriend (paid for December and never got it but I also cashed in points to get 4 more free boxes)
Julep Maven
Little Black Bag (although not monthly)
MyGlam
QVC NewBeauty TestTube (quarterly)
Sample Society
Sindulge

Wanted Subscriptions 
Beauty Box 5
Glossybox
His Black Box (for my husband of course)
Male Box (husband)

Canceled Boxes 
The Look Bag
My Platinum Box
Foodzie
NewBeauty TestTube
Eco-Emi


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

_^^Gonna steal how you set up your post, if you don't mind. hehe. _



  *Current Subscriptions*

Birchbox x 2 (getting rid of the extra one this month, waiting for a bonus BB points code to go annual)
MyGlam 
Julep Maven (totally don't count it since I can skip though 



) 
Beauty Army

Sindulge

Sample Society
Little Black Bag (this one seems to dangerous and pricey for me to keep long term, lol)

Good and Lovely (trial box for a month)*

Love With Food (trial box for a month)*

Conscious Box (trial box for a month)*

New Beauty Test Tube (quarterly)

Beautyfix (quarterly and my fave of them all)


*Wanted Subscriptions*

Glossybox
Cravebox
New Beauty Test Tube QVC edition (quarterly)
* *PONDERING* *both Eco-Emi and Blissmobox for a trial box. 

*Canceled Boxes*

none... 






I'd honestly like to keep my monthly subs (not counting quarterly, cause I can skip Beautyfix if need be) to $60 and below, so obviously, at some point, Little Black Bag is going to have to go. lol. That one isn't a sample sub though, it's a fashion sub, and I'm getting stuff I know I'll use. I'm keeping both Birchbox (want to go annual) and MyGlam because of the $10 price point. It's looking like Sample Society is going to be a keeper, even at $15, because of the bonus codes alone. I'll keep Julep because I can skip that. I need to be impressed by Beauty Army (it's my third month with them and I really do love them as a company) and Sindulge the next month or so. I'm hoping, yet not hoping, I love all of the boxes during my one month trial. haha!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 1, 2012)

Reaaally pondering things, and from staring at my list above, I think I've finally figured it all out...

*Annual:*

- Birchbox ($110/yr)

*KEEPING: Monthly beauty subs boxes/cost ($25):*

- MyGlam ($10)

- Sample Society ($15)

*If I like it:*

- Love With Food ($14) - It's fun for my entire family, snacks to have around the house, and a meal is donated with every box I get. I think I'm going to work this sub into my food budget and not count it, or even work it into my yearly charitable contributions and count the monthly box I get in the mail as a bonus. 





*Fighting for my affection this month to be my third and maaaybe forth box:*

- Beauty Army, $12/mo (Stellar customer service, sort of underwhelmed with my choices lately, but not if they stay how they are today! woohoo)

- Sindulge, $12/mo (So far, so good. I had a great first month with them. We'll see how this month goes...)

- Conscious Box, $12 + 7 or $19/mo (Trial run. I love the idea of having a box with natural things coming once a month)

- Good &amp; Lovely, $13.99/mo (LOVE the concept, hopefully I'm just as fond of the execution)

*Optional (boxes I'm able to skip, so I'm KEEPING):*

- Julep, $19.99/mo 

-  Beautyfix (quarterly)

And does anyone know if you are able to skip New Beauty Test Tube?

That just leaves Little Black Bag which doesn't really count as a sample box, it's more fashion, and I'm able to skip it so we'll see...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 1, 2012)

My problem will come if I end up really liking Glossybox, because Im not getting rid of BB or Sample Society, but I also want to keep my second BB account.. Is 50 a month too much? ... I wonder when GB will open up subscriptions.. if I do one of my BB accounts into a yearly, I would feel better about it, but it seems all the coupon codes and good items go to the monthly members...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is 50 a month too much?



That really depends. Do you have $50/month to waste if you don't like the boxes?I have spent up to 180 in one month on subs, and didn't/don't use a lot of the stuff I received so it's wasted money. $22/month is a lot less for me to waste if I don't like what comes in my bb or ba boxes.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm an annual member with Birchbox and I still get coupon codes. For example, I got a 20% off for it being my 3rd month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, that is good to know! that was one of my worries. If I make one of mine an annual, I wouldnt feel so bad about having 2. 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm an annual member with Birchbox and I still get coupon codes. For example, I got a 20% off for it being my 3rd month.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 1, 2012)

The only ones I am staying and am happy with are Birchbox and Beauty Army. I've tried others and I plan on trying others but those two are the ones I know for sure I will continue to get.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Honest Company?  I like the idea -- all-natural bath and household products from the same company, sent to you once a month -- so I'm tempted to give it a shot for the Family Essentials stuff, but it's just me (and two kittens who have no interest in anything they can't eat, bat around the living room, sleep on, or climb up), and I'm not sure I would really go through this stuff quickly enough to justify the future $40 a month.  Maybe I'll just give the free (well, sort of, since you still have to pay five bucks-ish for shipping) trial a shot and see how things shake out.  

ETA:  Le sigh.  The allure of natural bodycare and household cleaning products is too great.  I hope to find out whether I'm allergic to any of this stuff next weekend.  I have a history of soap/detergent-caused itchy skin, although it might be due to the insane amounts of chemicals in most commercial cleansers since I haven't had problems since switching to the sorts of things found at Whole Foods.  I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My problem will come if I end up really liking Glossybox, because Im not getting rid of BB or Sample Society, but I also want to keep my second BB account.. Is 50 a month too much? ... I wonder when GB will open up subscriptions.. if I do one of my BB accounts into a yearly, I would feel better about it, but it seems all the coupon codes and good items go to the monthly members...


$50 a month depends on the personal value it holds for you. If you are rarely or never disappointed with what you get, actually use the products, and you are not going into debt over it, it's probably fine. But if any of those are not true, you may wish to reconsider. Also, it may depend on what you spend otherwise in beauty items in regular shopping from a store or online.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Using those guidelines it is not too much to spend a month, but what is also important to me is actually being able to use the samples in a reasonable timeframe ( I dont like to waste anything) so I honestly think 35.00 a month on subs, which equates to 15 samples a month would be enough. The extra sub is doable and would be nice, but I would rather do 3 beauty and one food sub than 4 beauty subs.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Using those guidelines it is not too much to spend a month, but what is also important to me is actually being able to use the samples in a reasonable timeframe ( I dont like to waste anything) so I honestly think 35.00 a month on subs, which equates to 15 samples a month would be enough. The extra sub is doable and would be nice, but I would rather do 3 beauty and one food sub than 4 beauty subs.


 That sounds reasonable to me, especially trading out a beauty box for a food box.  I have Birchbox, MyGlam, and April will start Sample Society; equals about $35 a month for beauty subs. BeautyFix is quarterly and can easily be skipped. It will take me such a long time to use my Winter and Spring boxes that I probably will skip Summer and Autumn. Everything else I'm getting is a free trial or a penny trial.

You could also have your bank automatically transfer $10 or $15 a month (the price of a sub that you are not getting) from checking to savings and have that be your fund for full-size products that you discover from your subs that are must haves.


----------



## sunchan (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, now I am really feeling like a sample box addict...I just couldn't help myself but sign up for TTB with the TENOFF promo.

Currently have and received boxes for:

Birch Box (Just rec'd my first box and like the nail polish but if I keep TTB, then I will cancel this one since they are both name brands and TTB has more skin care which I like and better product size.)

Beauty Army (Liked maybe one or two of the items but thinking about canceling after the second box...not enuf selection.)

BeautyFix (Really liked the selection and the size of the items.  Will keep for sure.)

Sub'd to but have not rec'd first box yet:

Sample Society (Will wait for first box to decide if it is a keeper.)

Conscious Box (Signed up towards the beg of March but haven't rec'd anything yet.  I think they are starting me from April.)

Green Grab Bag (Signed up and waiting to receive...same as CB.)

TTB (Really liked current offering, if it is this good every season, I will keep.)

Cancelled:

Foodzie  (Fun concept but the food I most of the food I received in my first box was stuff I did not enjoy.)

Blissimobox (Loved my first box - cleaning products.  Am using them all and like them all.  However, decided that I liked to spend my money on beauty products more than other stuff.)


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 2, 2012)

what's ttb?
 



> Originally Posted by *sunchan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, now I am really feeling like a sample box addict...I just couldn't help myself but sign up for TTB with the TENOFF promo.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunchan (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's ttb?



I was referring to the New Beauty Test Tube so I guess I should've said NBTT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunchan (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what's ttb?



I was referring to the New Beauty Test Tube so I guess I should've said NBTT!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh that's the one I'm about to add to my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sunchan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to the New Beauty Test Tube so I guess I should've said NBTT!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 5, 2012)

*Monthly Subs:*
1. Birchbox (x2) (Keeping both and probably upgrading one account to annual)

2. MyGlam (Keeping)

3. The Look Bag (Probably going to cancel if the April box is underwhelming)

4. Sindulge (Received 2 free months, so will decide after May if box is worth keeping)

5. Beauty Army (Not really impressed - too much skincare, might cancel)
6. Goodebox (Might keep unless April is a dud)

7. Eco Emi (Love - it's a keeper!)
8. Green Grab Bag (Probably a keeper)

9. Conscious Box (Giving until May then probably canceling, $19 is too much to spend for stale chips - lol)
10. Sample Society (Giving until May then might cancel - too much skincare)

11. Beauty Box 5 (I'm dumb and bought 3 mos for $30 - I hate this box, so I am definitely not renewing - they sent out near expired Wella products !)

*Quarterly *
1. New Beauty Test Tube (this one is getting axed!!  I have not been happy for 2 quarters)

2. Beauty Fix (Going to cancel - way too much skincare!)

*Want*

1. Glossybox (Wish I won an April box but alas 5 emails did not score me a box, hoping I can get in for May!)
2. Cravebox (I love the array of items!)

*Former*
Jewelmint ($29.99 for crappy and cheap - looking jewelry when I can get awesome jewelry at Dots, Torrid, and Hot Topic for 1/3 of that cost - no thanks!!!)

*Was going to try*
Blissmobox - I'm not that into food though, so I decided to pass


As you can tell, I have way too many of these things, and I want to get the beauty sample box bill down to about $75 / mo (what I feel I can easily afford without cutting into my Ulta, Sephora, and lately MAC addiction - lol).  Getting samples is nice, but I am really overloaded with skincare items, but I have found a few gems I would have otherwise never known about.  I am really into organic / natural skincare which is why I love the natural monthly beauty boxes - Goodebox was a big surprise for me, I hated it at first since the samples were all skincare except for 2 items, but after trying the products, I was beyond impressed - the products really delivered amazing results!


----------



## tweakabell (Apr 6, 2012)

I subscribe to Birchbox and Sample Society. I like Sample society but I have a feeling it's going to be ALL skincare and I like that Birchbox has a mix most of the time so I might drop SS. I had MyGlam for a month between bad CS and a disappointing bag I cancelled immediately. The lovely ladies here at MUT turned me onto Little Black Bag. It's expensive and I most likely won't be able to do it very often but hubby loves that the trading has kept me busy/entertained for the past week so he says it's money well spent.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 6, 2012)

Current Subscriptions 
Birchbox
Good &amp; Lovely
Beauty Army
 Wanted Subscriptions 
Glossybox
Blissmo Box
Cravebox

Canceled Boxes 
Love With Food (Got my free one today I liked it but not worth the price for me)


----------



## sunchan (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, I 've decided to reduce the number of subs I have and narrowed them down to BB, Green Grab Bag, and Eco Emi.  I am glad that I am reducing my monthly sub cost to under $40!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Apr 12, 2012)

I have two subs and I'm not going to go over that because I don't want to become an addict.  My reasoning is that I go over $20 a month, I should just go out and purchase the product I want and test it that way. 

I subscribe to: Birchbox (yearly) and MyGlam (yearly).

I really enjoy both companies' offerings even if everyone else seems to hate on MyGlam or Birchbox month by month.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two subs and I'm not going to go over that because I don't want to become an addict.  My reasoning is that I go over $20 a month, I should just go out and purchase the product I want and test it that way.
> 
> ...


 I have nothing but love for MyGlam and I've been with them since the very beginning (November). I wish I went yearly back in November.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two subs and I'm not going to go over that because I don't want to become an addict.  My reasoning is that I go over $20 a month, I should just go out and purchase the product I want and test it that way.
> 
> ...


Those are the two that I have yearly as well (used my end-of-the-year bonus).


----------



## atomic (Apr 13, 2012)

Current Subscriptions


Birchbox (love it!) 
Sample Society (it's okay... may cancel after the next box if it's still mostly skincare)

Jewelmint (it's really not worth $30 a month, so I've been skipping. it really irks me that they constantly give new members fantastic deals and give their current members nothing)

Cancelled


Julep Maven (they have great customer service. I cancelled after the 1 cent deal, it's not worth the price for how small the nail polish is. love the idea, though!) 

Wanted


Glossybox (although $21 is pretty steep for a box full of samples, especially compared to other countries... also not a fan of the way they're handling things on their FB)


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

My shade of Brown is a new sub for WOC. They have a promotion going on for $5 off the first month (usually 10$ a month). It's another beauty based subscription program directed more toward ethnic hair and skin with cosmetics as well. If anyone is interested in joining there is no code needed for the promotion I stated earlier but I believe it is only for this month. (May).


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 13, 2012)

Damn, I must've signed up right before they started that promotion.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

lol ikr I wouldn't have known if I hadn't asked them on FB they probably just started it after their last boxed shipped not too long ago. The person I spoke to said that it was for Mother's Day so that's why I'm assuming it's only a one time thing.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 13, 2012)

I joined on April 5th. They weren't doing it then.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 13, 2012)

Aww that sucks lol.. I must have chosen the perfect time to join then.. how do you like them so far? Are they worth keeping long term?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 14, 2012)

No clue. I haven't received my first box yet, but I'm hoping it's good. I'm really excited for it.


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh ok...keep me tuned lol


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 14, 2012)

What's the New Beauty TestTube compared to the QVC version?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually joined in December and got in for the yearly fee when it was only $100.  I also got in on BB with the 110 extra point fee with my initiation.  But, yeah, I'm really happy with both. I'm glad that there are others out there who don't see them as bad services.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have nothing but love for MyGlam and I've been with them since the very beginning (November). I wish I went yearly back in November.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 14, 2012)

From what I have heard, the QVC version includes products they sell on QVC. This will be my first time getting both, but I did notice a LOT more makeup in the QVC TT than the regular one. They both have high value though, I think the regular version is worth 150.00 this round. Not sure about the QVC but  from looking at the products, its definitely worth the price. With the QVC you can sign up for auto delivery (you can also skip shipments) or just buy one each time it goes on sale. Next one is in August. 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's the New Beauty TestTube compared to the QVC version?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated:

Makeup/Skincare:

Birchbox

Sample Society

Fashion/Accessories:

Little Black Bag (totally addicted)

ShoeDazzle (still mostly skipping)

Cancelled:

BeautyBox 5

MyGlam

Wanted:

Glossybox

Considering:

Birchbox (second account)

Conscious Box


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 15, 2012)

Currently:  Birchbox and Conscious Box.

Considering:  Green Grab Bag, Glossybox (but so expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and considering resubbing to myGlam if the bags continue to improve. Would like to resub to Sample Society at some point, as well.

Cancelled: The Look Bag, Sindulge, My Glam, Beauty Box 5, Julep Maven.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ShoeDazzle (still mostly skipping)




You don't have to skip anymore, ShoeDazzle has stopped monthly charging and you now only pay if you order something.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 15, 2012)

It is awesome you don't have to actually go in and skip anymore.  I just wish I'd actually get something I like in my showroom. I don't know why the offer the option to make special requests when all I ever get are pumps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is awesome you don't have to actually go in and skip anymore.  I just wish I'd actually get something I like in my showroom. I don't know why the offer the option to make special requests when all I ever get are pumps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



ME TOO! I'm nearly 6 ft tall as is, and their pumps are SOOOO tall. I don't want to walk around at 6'4"...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated: 

2 BB accounts

Sample Society

Julep

Sole Society

QVC version of NewBeauty Test Tube 

NewBeauty Test Tube

Cancelled:

MyGlam

Shoe Dazzle

JustFabulous

Beautyfix

Waitlist:

Glossybox -cant wait for this one


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated:

Subscribe to:

Birchbox

New Beauty Test Tube (regular version)

Eco Emi

Ones I can skip:

Julep

Little Black Bag

Shoe Dazzle

Cancelled: 

Blissmo.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you know what the website to each one would be?
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I have heard, the QVC version includes products they sell on QVC. This will be my first time getting both, but I did notice a LOT more makeup in the QVC TT than the regular one. They both have high value though, I think the regular version is worth 150.00 this round. Not sure about the QVC but  from looking at the products, its definitely worth the price. With the QVC you can sign up for auto delivery (you can also skip shipments) or just buy one each time it goes on sale. Next one is in August.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried Dollar Shave Club?  I know it's targeted towards guys, but there is one option that they say is good for those of the leg-shaving persuasion, but I wanted to see whether anyone had any experience with them before signing up. (On the other hand, I'm not afraid to be a guinea pig, so maybe I'll be the one to go for it and report back if anyone else is interested.)


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 15, 2012)

My husband has it, and he really likes it. I think he has the $3 option. It's not the world's greatest razor, but I think he's pretty pleased with it! It took a couple of weeks for his first shipment to arrive, but it wasn't too long of a wait. I think I might consider signing up so I can ditch my expensive razors. 
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Dollar Shave Club?  I know it's targeted towards guys, but there is one option that they say is good for those of the leg-shaving persuasion, but I wanted to see whether anyone had any experience with them before signing up. (On the other hand, I'm not afraid to be a guinea pig, so maybe I'll be the one to go for it and report back if anyone else is interested.)


----------



## margo0929 (Apr 16, 2012)

Subscribed to:

Birchbox

Sample Society

New Beauty Test Tube QVC

Good and Lovely

Julep

The LOOK bag

MyGlam

Cancelled:

Beautyfix

Wanted:

Glossybox

Considering Cancelling

MyGlam

The LOOK bag

Julep

Good and Lovely


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 16, 2012)

QVC:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A227283.desc.AD-New-Beauty-Test-Tube-with-Magazine-Ltd-EdAutoDelivery
 

NewBeauty Test Tube:

http://testtube.newbeauty.com/

you can still order both newest versions right now
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know what the website to each one would be?
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 16, 2012)

My number of subscriptions is slowing creeping up by 1 a month:

Subscribed:

MyGlam

Julep Maven

Beautyfix

New Beauty Test Tube QVC

I'll keep all of them as long as the ratio between interesting products:crap products stays on the interesting side. I love trying beauty products from other countries. So on my wish list:

Glossybox

Glam Box Middle East


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Subscribed to: Birchbox (my fav) MyGlam (April is my first bag) Julep (can skip months) Beautyfix (waiting on my first box then going to cancel) Canceled: Thelookbag Waiting for: Glossy box I want to subscribe to another one but I'm so confused on which on is the best, I want beauty products not skin care. Can anyone help?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nessax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Subscribed to:
> 
> Birchbox (my fav)
> ...


They are just a lot harder to come by. There is no subscription that is purely make up.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 16, 2012)

True. Do you know of one that might have a mixture of both like the one of birchbox or myglam


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nessax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> True. Do you know of one that might have a mixture of both like the one of birchbox or myglam



I've received the most make up from birchbox but ymmv.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Apr 24, 2012)

I subscribe to:

-EcoEmi: LOVE IT! I ordered my first box back in January (so I got the Feb box) just to try it out. I loved it so much that I decided to order more! This is by far my favorite!)

-JulepMaven: (I don't continuously order). I use coupon codes when they offer them, and get the boxes for $5!). 

-BarkBox: (This one is for my dogs! It's a really neat program and I love it!) If any of you are interested in that one, you can use this coupon code for $5 off your dog's box:  LYGRE005 

Recently ordered and I'm waiting to receive and try: 

-Beauty Fix Test Tube

-Sample Society

I'm interested in a few more, but I want to read reviews before I decide to narrow it down!


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 24, 2012)

Updated: 

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Cancelled:

Good &amp; Lovely (for now, will re sub in a few months)

Considering:

Glossybox

Second Birchbox


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 25, 2012)

I have gone sample box mad

I currently subscribe to:

Birchbox

MyGlam

Sample Society

Waiting on my first:

New Beauty Test Tube

Beauty Army

Want to try:

Glossybox

I should cut this down to two. I think MyGlam will be the first to go, I am giving it one more month to impress me.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's my list.

  Currently Subscribed to:
* Birchbox

* Sample Society

* Eco Emi

* Beauty Army

* NewBeauty Test Tube (quarterly)

* QVC Test Tube (quarterly)

* MyGlam (yearly)

* Blissmobox (yearly)

* Conscious box

  Wanting/Pondering:
* Glossybox (Won one in the email lotto and am waiting.  Also on the waiting list but will probably sign up when they open subscriptions.  Can't wait!)

* Cravebox (On the waiting list.)

* 2nd Birchbox

* Goodebox

* Green Grab Bag

* Little Black Bag

* Beautyfix

  Might let go:
* Sample Society

* Eco Emi

* Conscious box

* Beauty Army

  Cancelled:
GoGoGirlfriend (canceled Jan.)

I'm definitely going to cancel Blissmobox when my yearly ends.  I haven't been impressed with my last 3 boxes.  Dumb me for signing up for the premier membership




.  I'll probably cancel MyGlam as well.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

Currently subscribed to:

Birchbox (annual)

Sample Society

Julep

Little Black Bag

Honest Co.

Cut after the first box:

Whimsey Box

Just cut (like, minutes before making this post):

Eco-Emi

Conscious Box

Will probably cut before the next box ships:

Honest Co.

Planning on signing up as soon as subs open:

GlossyBox

The thing is that I like these, but with the ones I cut, I just didn't have that ooh-can't-wait excitement that I used to have for them.  I'm not sure what happened, but they just stopped hitting the spot for me.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Updated - thank you for the "template!"

* Birchbox x2

* Sample Society

* Eco Emi

* Beauty Army

* NewBeauty Test Tube (quarterly)

* QVC Test Tube (quarterly)

* MyGlam

* Blissmobox x2 + a Break Box

* Conscious box

* Goodebox

* Green Grab Bag

* Good and Lovely

* Bluum

* Citrus Lane

* Petite Box

* TeetheMe

* BabbaCo

* Kiwi Crate

* Sindulge

* Beauty Box 5

* Love With Food

* Kara's Way

* Shoemint (very rarely)

  
Waiting for:
* Glossybox

* Cravebox (On the waiting list.)

  Cancelled:
* GGG

* Posh Pod

* Platinum Box

* Twistband


----------



## astokes (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm subscribed to BarkBox too! It's great!

I'm also subbed to Birchbox, which I don't think I'll ever cancel.

That's about all i can afford on a college student budget. : )



> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribe to:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

I currently do:

Birchbox x2

Julep Maven

Sample Society

Considering/Wishlist:

Test Tube

Beauty Army

I'll have to peep Test Tube and Beauty Army out some more and see...am considering cancelling my Julep Maven, since I can usually find polishes around in stores for much cheaper...hmmm.. decisions, decisions.. I'd also feel less guilty about signing up for another sub if I dropped one...lol


----------



## Missyrocks (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got on this sample train &amp; finding it so much fun. Got first Birchbox but underwhelmed. I loved the testtube so I think quarterly is better for me. I feel it's more bang for my buck with full sized, high end stuff. May well cancel BB if it stays like this. Just picked out first Beauty Army and looks good. I like you can choose. Waiting forevs for sample society. Is it normal to be waiting like a month already for a sub to open? And waiting for glossy box subs to open even though expensive.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updated - thank you for the "template!"
> 
> ...


 Wow! That is the ultimate list!!!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in Canada, so I subscribe to:

Glymm (my first ever beauty sample box sub)

Luxe Box

Glossybox

Julep

Beauty Box 5

Shoedazzle (I've been with them for like 2 years and have way too many shoes!)

JustFab

On waitlist for:

Topbox (my subscription starts in June - can't wait!)

Considering adding:

QVC test tube (looks very tempting!)

Considering cancelling:

Beauty Box 5 (but I'll give them another box to see if they can turn it around)


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 11, 2012)

I'm subscribed to:


Birchbox x 2
Myglam
Eco Emi
Conscious Box
Birchbox man (for hubby)
Glossy Box

Cancelled:


GGG
Blissmo Box

Considering:


LBB
Bark Box
QVC test tube


----------



## celiajuno (May 11, 2012)

I made some changes

Currently Subscribed:

Birchbox (yearly, expires in September)

Goodebox

GlossyBox

New Beauty Test Tube

Cancelled:

MyGlam

Beauty Army

Sample Society


----------



## EllynoUta (May 11, 2012)

*Currently Subscribed:*

Birchbox (x2 - probably going to go down to 1 soon)

Glossybox

MyGlam

Julep 

BeautyFix

*Others:*

BeautyBox5  (recently cancelled...it was okay but nothing to get too excited over)

BeautyArmy (skipped....probably going to cancel. my selection has been meh for two months now. one use packet fails.)

Sindulge (Cancelled, a little shifty.....unreliable)

*Want: *

Curlbox! Want one so bad!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (May 15, 2012)

My Current subs ( 28 boxes):

* Glossybox

*Sample Society

*Birchbox x 2

* NewLook Test Tube-- quarterly

*BeautyFix

*LookBag

*BlissMo Box

*Conscious Box

*Cravebox beauty

* Cravebox food

*Foodzie box

*Yumvelope ( waiting on first box)

*Eco-Emi

*Julep Maven

*MyGlam

*Beauty Army

*Beauty Box 5

*Goodebox

*Green Grab Bag

*KLUTCHclub

*Little Black Boxes ( I thought THIS was the LBB everyone was talking about, but it's really NEAT anyway!!)

*Little Black Bag

*Barkbox -4 memberships for our dogs

*DREAM Sample Box

* One from Etsy soap and candle makers- can't remember the name-- It's called " Out Of The Box". Fun!

Plan to add:

QVC's Test Tube
Possibly Sindulgence... not sure

Possibly dropping ( not sure):

Beauty Box 5

MyGlam


----------



## ladyjaye44 (May 15, 2012)

I am fairly new to the sampling craze but I jumped in the deep end!

Since March:

Birchbox

Julep Maven 

Beauty Army

April:

QVC-New Beauty Test Tube

Beauty Fix

My Glam

May/Just signed up for:

Glossybox

Sample Society

Little Black Bag

I probably will only keep everything for another month or two-so that I get a chance to really evaulate everything and pick the ones I really like!

I really like Birchbox so far...I haven't liked everything in my boxes but overal most of the stuff I have enjoyed trying and I have found some products I plan to buy in full size.  I especially like their points system.  I am on the fence about Julep, Beauty Army, My Glam and Sample Society.  I love that Julep comes so fast (I am in Washington) but it is more on the expensive side and I am not sure if the polishes are worth it.  I liked my first two Beauty Army selections but my window just opened for May this week and there aren't really six items I really want!  I may end up skipping and see how next month is.


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 16, 2012)

*Subscribed and keeping for now:*

Beauty Army

Eco-Emi

Sample Society

Green Grab Bag

The Look Bag

*On the Chopping Block:*

Birchbox (After 4 boxes I still haven't received any I like, have only kept because of the point system)

My Shade of Brown (I've only gotten 1 box, but didn't like it too much. We'll see about cancelling after 1 more box)

*Waiting for First Box:*

Karaâ€™s Way

FitBox

*All the ones I've tried and unsubscribed from:*

MyGlam

Little Black Box

The Sample Lounge

BeautyBox5

My Platinum Box

Bluum

Sindulge (was subscribed for 2 months and never even received 1 box)

LovelyBox

JuleP

BeautyFix

Love with Food

Conscious Box

Jacked Pack: Lightweight

Jacked Pack: Heavyweight

TeetheMe


----------



## Pellen (May 16, 2012)

BirchBox, The Look Bag, Sample Society, and I am wait listed for Beauty Army. So a total of $47.00 a month for me.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny that you mention that you only had BB when you started here....it was searching for info on BB that brought me here LOL


ME TOO!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (May 17, 2012)

what didn't you like about TeetheMe? i haven't received my first box yet.



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Subscribed and keeping for now:*
> 
> ...


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 17, 2012)

I wouldn't necessariky say that I didn't like it. I only got one box and I got it for half off. There was really only one thing in the box we even use and I just don't find it worth the $24 price tag.


----------



## MakeupA (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Current subs ( 28 boxes):
> 
> ...


 I like this thread because I always find out about More subscription services! Thanks for posting about Klutchclub. This is Right up my alley and it seems like their boxes are full of goodies!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 17, 2012)

Who has a food subscription (100% of the items are edible) that they LOVE? I am looking for one but cant find another one besides love with food, which doesnt really interest me.. what do you all suggest?


----------



## astokes (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who has a food subscription (100% of the items are edible) that they LOVE? I am looking for one but cant find another one besides love with food, which doesnt really interest me.. what do you all suggest?


The only other one I know of is Foodzie. My mom is getting her first one of that this month. She also gets Love with Food. There was another food sub, but it's out of business I think.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 18, 2012)

oohh, I just signed up for klutchclub! 10% off with code strong.


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 18, 2012)

> oohh, I just signed up for klutchclub! 10% off with code strong.Â


 I signed up as well with a promotion thingy GiltCity is doing. Got mine for $12.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up as well with a promotion thingy GiltCity is doing. Got mine for $12.


 Oh thats a better deal, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 18, 2012)

I did the 3 month membership for 34.00. I figure at $11 a month, I cant be too unhappy with the boxes (hopefully!)


----------



## yanelib27 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oohh, I just signed up for klutchclub! 10% off with code strong.
> ...


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 18, 2012)

> Thanks for the hookup livelifeeasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Of course! My pleasure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who has a food subscription (100% of the items are edible) that they LOVE? I am looking for one but cant find another one besides love with food, which doesnt really interest me.. what do you all suggest?


 My fave is Foodzie.com. They are taking orders for June's box through June 4th or 5th.

The themed boxes are GREAT FUN!!! Lots of sweet things, especially in the June box coming up, LOL, but lots and lots of fun!!


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Current subs ( 28 boxes):
> 
> ...


 Need to update this:

*I DROPPED  the following FOREVER due to lack of quality as I personally define quality::*

*KlutchClub*

*Barkbox*

*Little Black Bag*

*Green Grab Bag*

*BlissMo food box*

*BlissMo beauty box*

*Beauty Army*

*My GlamBag*

And will be dropping Cravebox, I think.. Will give them one more month.

I dropped Julep Maven because I realize I like my other, personally selected nail polishes better! NARS Orgasm is what I am currently wearing.

Have some new ones I will post when I have the URLs.


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 3, 2012)

Some new things I have recently tried or have subbed to and haven't received yet:

*LovelyBox Monthy Subscription*- Chocolate and beauty products- haven't received yet.

*Kara's Way*- beauty products and handmade candles- haven't received yet

*Beautyfix.com*- quarterly. Pick your own products. Like it, will choose new products in July

*BeautyMint's beauty box*- Probably seasonal. NOT their cosmetic line,but products from other companies. I'd give it 8/10.

*The Organically Green Soap Co*.- soap of the month club- 4 large soaps for $20/mth

*Pairings Box *from *Turntable Kitchen*- music and food items curated to create a lovely theme- usually you do have to cook the food items- may not do this very often, LOL.

*Umba.com*- Totally unique and fun box with things like bath products, stationery, jewelry, silk scarves, all hand made, all original. Love it!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 I hope someone finds something new and fun here. I am VERY picky. If it's iffy, I drop it quickly and don't recommend it in the future to anyone. I spend a lot of time looking for the unusual and unique, both in the nearby shopping meccas of D/FW and Austin, TX, and online. Obviously, I'm just listing the online things here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lilly


----------



## lovepink (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a box newbie! I only have Birchbox, my glam and Glossybox. Contemplating Barkbox and Cravebox. Passed on Sample Society after following along on here! I was someone else who only had BB before this site!


----------



## LahDiDah (Jun 6, 2012)

Another newbie here. I honestly don't remember how I even got turned on to subscription services. And I went from signing up for 1 to now having 8.

My first ever subscription was Myglam last month. 




 I promptly cancelled soon after. 

*Current*

Foodzie

Beauty Fix

Love With Food

Curl Box

Birchbox

Sample Society

Little Black Bag

Mint Julep 

*Waitlist*

Glossybox

I'm really excited to see what I get for this month's boxes. I'm trying out a bunch right now, but I've gotten a few discounts on some so I'm lucky enough to not have to spend so much at once. Once I get all of this month's boxes, I'm looking at cutting it down to 3 or 4. *fingers crossed* I think I may have to ration my time on this site because you guys are like enablers for a subscription addiction.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok an updated list: 

Birchbox X 2

Sample Society

Glossybox

NB Test Tube

QVC Test Tube

Just added: 

Conscious Box 

The Soap Box

Klutchclub 

Dropped:

MyGlam

Julep


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 8, 2012)

i've only got a few:

Birchbox (have received 4 including June)

Glossybox

NB TestTube

i'm good with those for now.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jul 7, 2012)

have any new subscriptions launched since we last updated?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 7, 2012)

Current:

MyGlam

Birchbox

Sample Society

The Look Bag

GlossyBox

Beauty Army (Skipped two months in a row)

Dropped:

Sindulge (a long time ago)

Thinking of getting:

Another Birchbox

Conscious Box

NewBeauty/QVC TestTube


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Everyone I've Been Reading this Thread for a While Here are My Subscriptions

[SIZE=medium]Subscriptions [/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]My Glam [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Birchbox [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eco-Emi[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]New Beauty Test Tube [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Little Black Bag [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Canceled [/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Glossybox (this was too much of a headache) [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Julep (I didnâ€™t really like the nail polish) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Contemplating [/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Style Mint [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Just Fab [/SIZE]


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 19, 2012)

Might as well update mine:

Truth in Aging (just subscribed today)

QVC Test Tube

Glossy Box (will probably drop after 6-month membership expires)

Birchbox

Sample Society

Have had/tried:

Sindulge

Beauty Army (just canceled)

Conscious Box

Bulu Box

Birchbox Men

Julep

New Beauty Test Tube (just canceled but will probably re-sub after GB expires)

Love with Food


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 19, 2012)

Updated:

Birchbox 

Sample Society 

Little Black Bag (started skipping. never thought I would)

Love with Food

QVC Test Tube (quaterly)

Cancelled:

Beauty Box 5

Conscious Box

I'm getting better at cutting back. I no longer have the "gotta collect them all" mentality when it comes to subscription boxes.


----------



## astokes (Jul 19, 2012)

Birchbox x2

Love With Food

BarkBox

Foodzie (no longer a sub box)


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll update mine too

Current:

Eco-Emi

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Sample Society

Lucid Box

MyGlam

Green Grab Bag

PopSugar Must Have

The Natural Beauty Box

Glossybox

Beauty Box 5

Goodebox

Starlooks

Boxmonthly(trying this month out and then maybe cancelling if i don't like it)

Cancelled:

Just Fab

Julep

Look Bag-cancelled on us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love with Food

Little Black Bag(might go back to it...too addicting though)

I don't go shopping often so might as well spend it on subs lol


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just started subscribing to boxes in May.  I have two Birchbox accounts and an Eco Emi.  I canceled Conscious Box after this past month, it just wasn't for me.  I am waiting to see if Glossybox cleans up their act, because I was really excited for that one.  I am also considering MyGlam and Sample Society.  If Eco Emi doesn't work out, I will switch to one of those.  I am trying really, really hard not to accumulate too many boxes/subscriptions, but we'll see.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's my updated list.

  Currently Subscribed to:
* Birchbox x2 (both yearly)

* Sample Society

* Eco Emi

* Beauty Army

* NewBeauty Test Tube (quarterly)

* QVC Test Tube (quarterly)

* MyGlam (yearly)

* Blissmobox (yearly)

* Cravebox

* Glossybox

Wanting/Pondering:
* Green Grab Bag

* Little Black Bag

* Beautyfix

  Might let go:
* Sample Society

* Eco Emi

* Beauty Army

* Glossybox

  Cancelled:
GoGoGirlfriend (canceled Jan.)

Conscious box (canceled this month, though I'll be getting boxes till Sept.)

Blissmobox is still on the chopping block.  Still waiting closer to years end to cancel.  Keeping MyGlam...they've stepped it up!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 20, 2012)

My current ones are:

Sample Society

Julep

Birchbox

Glossybox

Starbox

Oh the waiting list for:

MyGlam (still, ugh)

Cravebox

Cancelled or closed:

Beauty Army

Look Bag

Not interested in most others for some reason or another.


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 21, 2012)

Have:

Myglam

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Must have- popsugar

Cancelled:

glossybox (ugh, horrible customer service)

discontinued: 

the look bag =(

Kind of looking to sub to something else, but might just pass on that because after a while having all these subscriptions isn't really that exciting.


----------



## bblodie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry if the question have been asked before but , I'm looking for a nice , not too expensive box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have beauty army and I like it but looking for a second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I live in France and our boxes are terrible !! The only one kind of surviving is Glossybox ... the others one are going bankrupt or are buy by glossybox !

So if anyone can help me find a new box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(if the message don"t belong here i'm sorry and just delete it )


----------



## cloudyskyblue (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi! I am new to the group but have tried many of the sampling programs. I will try just about any of them once.  Here are my current subscriptions:

Birchbox 

MyGlam

Beauty Army

Green Grab Bag

Goode Box

Beauty Box 5

Little Black Bag

Julep Maven

Beauty Fix

tried and cancelled:

Conscious Box (not enough beauty related products)

Sample Society (too many repeats from other programs)

New Beauty Test Tube (did not like the July tube)

The Look Bag

Kara's Way

Go Go Girlfriend


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my updated list:

[SIZE=medium]Subscriptions[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]My Glam[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Birchbox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eco-Emi[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Little Black Bag[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Style Mint (I plan on skipping unless there's a sale) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jewel Mint (I plan on skipping unless there's a sale) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Canceled[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Glossybox (this was too much of a headache)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Julep (I didnâ€™t really like the nail polish)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]New Beauty Test Tube (too many anti aging products...I'm 22) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Contemplating[/SIZE]


Just Fab


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

Updating my subs...

Birchbox x2

Sample Society

Julep

Glossybox(getting axed today...not impressed and was just waiting on my shipping notice)

Debating:

QVC Test Tube

Beauty Fix

Starbox

Although, I don't really need another sub, but I can't seem to resist lol.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've done and cancelled Beauty Army and MyGlam.  I currently have Birchbox and POPSUGAR must have bag (first one ships today! so excited).   I also am loooking for an inexpensive box ($10-15)


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new here and excited to find a place to  discover new subscriptions and talk about favorites.  I have young kids so I think I subscribe to several I don't see many people discussing elsewhere.  I love trying new foods, and I'm trying to find good makeup with fewer chemicals in it.  This is a great way for me to get rid of the mom look and try new things.

Currently Subscribed to:
* Eco Emi

* Blissmobox

* Glossybox (last box is on its way)

* Popsugar

* Love With Food

* Bluum Box (0 - 18 month children samples)

* Citrus Lane (0 - 3 year old children, my favorite sub!)

* Ecocentric Mom (3 categories: pregnant women, 0-3 year old children, general moms)

* Little Passports (for young school age children, items about other countries)

* Wittlebee (8 clothing items monthly for 0-5 year olds)

* Magic School Bus (for young school age children, science projects)

* Naturebox (5 healthy snacks per month like nuts and seeds... yummy)

Wanting/Pondering:
* Green Grab Bag

* Conscious box

* Birchbox

* Yumvelope

* Foodzie

Likely Cancelling:
* Bluumbox:  There isn't anything I love there, but I keep finding 1/2 price deals on it and $6 surprises are fun!

* Naturebox:  We love the snacks, but our family doesn't eat many nuts

  Cancelled:
* Glossybox:  I have favorite makeup already and as I find new stuff, I want it to be healthier for my skin, with fewer chemicals

* Wittlebee: Clothes are cute, but we have enough now in my babies size, so this is my last month

* Julep:  I'm surprised people love it!  I like Zoya, OPI and Priti NYC much better.  The polish was streaky and gloppy, though the colors were cute.


----------



## lipsticknlattes (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just joined this site and this group because I have recently become addicted to sub boxes! haha 

I'm currently subscribed to:


Birchbox
Good &amp; Lovely (PMS box, very cool)
Sample Society
Glossybox
PopSugar MustHave Bag
Julep Maven
New Beauty Test Tube (non QVC)
Eco Emi
Conscious Box
Goodebox (this month was the last one)
Kara's Way (this month was my first and last one)
Foodzie
Love With Food

Boxes I've Cancelled:


Beauty Army (the quality of the brands, in my opinion, are questionable. Many times when I've searched a brand I can't find anything and that makes me uncomfortable, especially when I'm spending $12/month)
Foodzie (not by choice, they were acquired by Joyous Foods and have become an e-commerce sight. Their boxes will still be available to purchase one at a time for $39.95 as you want them, but they will not longer be doing subscriptions.)
Kara's Way (another one I did not cancel by choice. They have closed down their subscriptions until October as they are overwhelmed with the response they have gotten and are working towards making their site and services bigger and better to serve the demand.)
Healthy Surprise (simply too expensive for me to keep up but I may return to it in the future)

Boxes I'm Interested In:


The Green Grab Bag
Beauty Box 5
Beautyfix
QVC Test Tube (when it comes back)
Cravebox (it seems like this one is impossible to get)
The Look Bag

I am not currently willing to cancel any of my boxes just yet, but I am going back and forth with Birchbox. Compared to other beauty boxes, its just not as good. But I am only paying $10 for it. But if I get any more items like plastic bags or band aids, then I am not going to be happy and will probably cancel. The July box was good enough but June was just abysmal. I'm just going to wait and see. 

I'm so happy to be here with others who enjoy sub boxes as much as I do!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lipsticknlattes* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI'm so happy to be here with others who enjoy sub boxes as much as I do!


 We don't enjoy them... we aren't addicted... *hides all her boxes in a closet* OK OK it's true... we are all a bunch of sub junkies. Welcome to the madness!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lipsticknlattes* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI'm so happy to be here with others who enjoy sub boxes as much as I do!
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine are under the bed inside larger boxes



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We don't enjoy them... we aren't addicted... *hides all her boxes in a closet* OK OK it's true... we are all a bunch of sub junkies. Welcome to the madness!


----------



## LahDiDah (Jul 26, 2012)

An update to mine:

Current

BeautyFix

Birchbox

GothamBox - still waiting on my first shipment but I'm excited because their previous boxes (food) look really good

Love With Food

Current, but with reservations

CurlBox - will probably cancel after I get the August box; the two boxes I've received have left me disappointed

Little Black Bag - I've been skipping the past couple of months

Canceled/Discontinued

Foodzie - no longer a sub &amp; I doubt I'd want to pay $40 for their new box setup

GlossyBox - not worth the hassle

Sample Society - products were not my cup of tea


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 26, 2012)

So my update:

Cancelled Boxmonthly...

I got my first box from them.... 





-Pureology Precious Oil Versatile Caring Oil

-Enjoy Life Mountain Mambo not nuts! Seed and Fruit Mix
-Healthy To Go Green Energy Tea Fusion
-Soft Lips SPF 15 in Pearl
-Jesse's Girl in Eye Dust
-Be Yourself: Everyone Else is Already Taken

I'm not gonna lie, i was expecting to be disappointed. As soon as i opened this box, I cancelled. Good thing it was an easy cancel. Thank you paypal.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I'm not as excited about the beauty boxes anymore. I feel like I'm more interested in clothes subscriptions and jewlery


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if it's just me, but I feel like I'm not as excited about the beauty boxes anymore. I feel like I'm more interested in clothes subscriptions and jewlery


 Definitely not just you! I'm down to just birchbox and I honestly don't even miss it.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2012)

I only have Birchbox. I had Beauty Box 5 but I didn't care for the samples I was sent. I don't mind a mix of new unknown brands with some I know but I didn't like getting all samples from brands that I've never heard of. At least with getting samples from brands I know then I have the option of purchasing them elsewhere. I also like the point system with Birchbox.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely not just you! I'm down to just birchbox and I honestly don't even miss it.


 Yea that's definitely how I'm feeling right now lol. I could cancel all my beauty subscriptions and not even miss them. The only thing I like about Birchbox is the point system.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 27, 2012)

I narrowed mine down to JUST Birchbox and MyGlam, and I'm a lot happier than before when I was getting 10-15 every month.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 27, 2012)

I am down to Birchbox and MyGlam. I cancelled Glossybox this morning. I loved Glossybox, but I can't justify the price when I actually prefer deluxe samples to full size products (I like to try new stuff often without having everything open at once). I think I will get other boxes once in a while, one here and one there, instead of continuing subscriptions (except for Birchbox and MyGlam, which are annual).


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone heard of the Natural Beauty Box? I just signed up.........


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard of the Natural Beauty Box? I just signed up.........


 I just read about it. 10-15 samples of atleast 0.1 oz (no foil packets) for $20/month.  Products range from 95-100% natural.  Seems pretty decent


----------



## Kristin1387 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just read about it. 10-15 samples of atleast 0.1 oz (no foil packets) for $20/month.  Products range from 95-100% natural.  Seems pretty decent


 Also, it's just starting up this August


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea the whole 10-15 sample thing and now foil packets thing hooked me...I feel kind of bad I promised my mom I would cut down on my subscriptions (I couldn't help myself) lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea the whole 10-15 sample thing and now foil packets thing hooked me...I feel kind of bad I promised my mom I would cut down on my subscriptions (I couldn't help myself) lol


 Let us know how it works out! Hadn't heard about that one.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea the whole 10-15 sample thing and now foil packets thing hooked me...I feel kind of bad I promised my mom I would cut down on my subscriptions (I couldn't help myself) lol


I was thinking of subbing to this too but I think $20/month is too much for samples!  Their site seems sub-par and their videos seem a bit unfocused and unprofessional, I'm hesitant to give my CC#!

Currently I'm subscribed to Birchbox, Beauty Army, and waitlisted for MyGlam.

I cancelled Eco-Emi (which was a gift but the communication is underwhelming and the recipient did NOT even receive her sub), and Sample Society (great sized deluxe samples but products were not geared for me)


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking of subbing to this too but I think $20/month is too much for samples!  Their site seems sub-par and their videos seem a bit unfocused and unprofessional, I'm hesitant to give my CC#!
> ...


 You don't have to worry about the credit card thing so much because they work with paypal.


----------



## LahDiDah (Jul 30, 2012)

OK, so I subbed to a relatively new food service called GothamBox. And I really like it so far. Basically for $20 a month, you get a choice of two boxes featuring products from New York or San Francisco, the "Gotham" cities. For every monthly subscription, the company donates a meal to that particular city. For example, I chose New York this month. That means someone there will get a meal courtesy of the company. And subscribers get to score points to see which city gets the most each month. GothamBox will double the amount of meals to the city who earns the most points.

Here's what I got in the New York box (from their Facebook page because I already snacked on two of the products before taking a pic 




):






All three items are full-sized. The chocolate was melted, so I threw it in the fridge. I'll try it tonight. The chips &amp; jerky were really tasty. Not salty at all. The chocolate comes from Madagascar and was included in the San Francisco box, but the other two items are based in New York.
I especially like that the box came with a handwritten note from one of the co-founders. He was really sweet. There was an issue with shipping because they had to wait on one of the items, so he emailed me prior to give me the heads up. Really nice guy.

I'm not a fan of the website. It's pretty confusing because it's not straight forward at all. There's no direct link to previous boxes, and there isn't a description of the service when you click on the homepage. A FAQ section would have helped. I sent feedback to Jonathan (co-founder), and he told me they were planning on revamping the site, so that's good to know.

My items did not add up to $20 (~$16), but oddly enough I'm OK with that because they're doing something nice in conjunction with our subscriptions. Kind of like Love With Food.

*Pros:*

- contributes to a good cause

- local (to each city) products

- courteous customer service

- tasty food (so far)

- you can switch months and cancel online

*Cons:*

- products don't total the $20 you spend per month (at least with this one box)

- website is not user-friendly

- no separate shipping notice (was told they ship out around the 15th of every month)

*Neutral:*

- each box is a surprise; you don't know what you get until you open it

- only accepts Paypal

- subscribers can buy a box for each city, but only if you use a different email

If you're interested, here's their website &amp; Facebook. The Facebook, in my opinion is more informative than their website. If you go to their Photos section, you can see their past boxes, which look really good.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LahDiDah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, so I subbed to a relatively new food service called GothamBox. And I really like it so far. Basically for $20 a month, you get a choice of two boxes featuring products from New York or San Francisco, the "Gotham" cities. For every monthly subscription, the company donates a meal to that particular city. For example, I chose New York this month. That means someone there will get a meal courtesy of the company. And subscribers get to score points to see which city gets the most each month. GothamBox will double the amount of meals to the city who earns the most points.
> 
> ...


 20.00 for that looks like a rip off to me. But if you liked it, thats all that matters!


----------



## LahDiDah (Jul 30, 2012)

^I forgot to mention the total price of the box came out to be about $16. So no, I don't consider the remaining $4 a "rip off", especially considering part of that goes toward a donated meal.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello MUT! I just found your forum, nice to see so many other people with subscriptions. Here's what I have: Birchbox Sample Society Glossybox Julep (plus add-ons) Soap Box MyGlam (starting this month, after seeing July's box) Canceled: Beauty Army ( love the pick-your-own concept but wasn't into the products)


----------



## SubJunkie (Aug 13, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Here's another update: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Subscriptions[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Birchbox[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Eco-Emi (Currently on the chopping block) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Little Black Bag (I plan on skipping unless there's something I really love) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Style Mint (I plan on skipping unless there's a sale)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Jewel Mint (I plan on skipping unless there's a sale)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The Natural Beauty Box [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Canceled[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Glossybox (this was too much of a headache)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Julep (I didnâ€™t really like the nail polish)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]New Beauty Test Tube (too many anti aging products...I'm 22)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]My Glam (It just wasn't doing anything for me...I was over it.) [/SIZE]


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's my list!

_Currently subscribed:_


*Birchbox *- essentially only $5 a month or less depending on how many items are in my box, even if it's a "miss" I still get my money's worth.
*Beauty Bar Sample Society* - constantly delivering great customer service and high end brands, the sample sizes are truly deluxe.
*New Beauty Test Tube* - I'm a skincare junkie and really appreciate the quality and variety of the brands featured in it, I feel like I always get 4x the value I paid.
*Beauty Fix *- Love the idea of choosing full-sized products for a fracture of a price. That way I can get some really nice luxury items I would not have bought otherwise, like expensive shampoos or styling products.

_Cancelled:_


*Glossybox* - I was subscribed for 2 months and felt like both boxes were not worth the money spent. Poor cs and cheap logistics also killed it for me, so I'm going to wait until the resolve the issues and maybe resub later.
*Beauty Army* - had to cut down a sub so I can pick up another one, BA was the most underwhelming so it was an easy choice.
*Julep* - Cancelled because I ended up not using all of the polishes I got (some are still unused even today), so why pay for it?


----------



## annieha10 (Aug 22, 2012)

I like skincare, makeup, nail polish....  but what i love is getting packages!!   Oh~ only If I can forget that I ordered stuff on line and was able to receive random packages... sigh..    How can I surprise myself?  LOL     Well... here is my list.  ---------------------------------------- Monthly    Glossy Box - $24   Birch Box - $10 My Glam -$10   Sample Society - $15 Little Black Bag - $50  Beauty Army  - $12   ( hanging by a thread.. tsk tsk... only kept it cuz I love their.boxes...  I mean... the actual boxes..... LOL)  julep $20 -  love nail polish.. but their formula doesnt apply well unless it has glitters in it.   I might just stick with the mystery boxes...    Luxe box -$26 first box, yet to be received Eco Emi -$15 -paypal  first box, yet to be received   ------------------------------------     Sample boxes purchases - not subscriptions   Total Beauty Subscription $15  Purchase, loved the esalon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (08/2012) crave box - $12 (18/2012), I dont subscribe but get the limited edition ones.  I received the dog lover box this month.  LOVED IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Derm Store Mystery Bag - Boyfriend purchased all 4 this month as a surprise gift ($77)(08/2012) Julep mystery $20 - purchased 2... It girl, classic with twist so $40  (08/2012)   --------------------------------       Prepaid    Bark box  - $63   paid for 3 months (8,9,10)  didnt get the fab deal...  box is wonderful and felt its worth every penny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Beauty box 5 - $30   paid for 3 months (7,8,9) prolly will let go after the last box.  not really worth the wait...     ------------------------------------   Quarterly  Beauty Fix - $50 quarterly (next on 9)  depending on new products they put up.. I might get another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Think the $25 coupon alone might be worth it.     New beauty test tube $40 ( next on 10).. kind of disappointed with this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Most likely will just get two beauty fixes and drop this one.       ------------------------------------   Cancelled or discontinued   Look Bag $15, received the last box they had before they discontiuned... was actually one of my better boxes. I hear they might try it again... so we will have to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Klutch Club $18  - purchased a dailycandy deal... got screwed. they gave me older boxes. *Sigh* Lets not talk about it anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Out of the box $30 -I love soap and candles. All hand made...But the scents are too strong... Cookies, vanilla, cinnamon....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  not my type.    ------------------------------------     Ladies.. I dont have an addiction problem..    Just an addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Not a problem ... well ... not yet atleast..


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Canada, so I subscribe to:
> 
> ...


 Update on my subs (as of Aug. 28/12).

*Subscribe to (monthly):*

Topbox

BB5

Julep

Loot Crate (new)

Starbox (new)

*Subscribe to (quarterly):*

QVC New Beauty Test Tube

Loose Button Luxe Box

Fortune Cookie Soap Box (new)

*Other monthly boxes* (not on auto-renewal; I just purchase whenever, and get that only that month's box. I don't get these every month).

Out of the Box Sampler

Sampler Village Sample Box

Sweet Delight Divalicious Box (this comes out quarterly)

Natural Beauty Box (new)

*Companies I subscribe to but usually skip the month:*

Shoedazzle

Just Fab

Jewelmint

Adore Me

*Cancelled:*

Glymm (samples were sooo small and the quality wasn't as good as previous months)

Glossybox (in Canada all we get are drugstore items.)

Beauty Army

Birchbox (the last two were time-specific subs; sweetiegirlll and I did a U.S./Canada box exchange for the past four months.)

*Considering adding:*

Knoshbox (thinking of doing a one-time order to check it out)

Candy Japan (twice a month, candy packages from Japan. 'Nuff said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mystery Tackle Box (not for me but for my husband. He would love this box - he's an avid fisherman. Just waiting for them to set up shipping to Canada).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 28, 2012)

Currently:

Little Black Bag (sometimes multiple times a month, trying to cut way back though!)

Glossybox (I've been loving the box contents, though I find the shipping to be appalling for the price paid)

Sample Society (just resubbed)

myGlam (just resubbed, they've improved so much.)

BarkBox (only for another month or two, love it but my pup is running out of space, lol)

Recently cancelled:

Birchbox (sample sizes are getting smaller and smaller, service is getting worse and worse)

Beauty Army (rarely a single thing pops up that I'm truly interested in)

Julep (just too expensive for what it is, for me personally...)


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 29, 2012)

Currently subbed to:

Glossybox

Sample Society

MyGlam

Luxe Box

Starbox

Birchbox (potentially cancelling this month)

Cancelled:

BeautyArmy

Keep skipping:

Julep (potentially cancelling this month)


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Cancelled:*
> 
> ...


 
How did your swap go?? It sounds so fun but I'm worried about it adding up and being expensive to ship!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How did your swap go?? It sounds so fun but I'm worried about it adding up and being expensive to ship!


 It's going really well. Sweetiegirlll is awesome and she just shipped my 4 months worth of Beauty Army/Birchbox. She said she wrapped up each month but omitted the actual boxes the samples came in - to save space and save on shipping costs (which makes total sense). It cost her roughly $33 to ship. I am just waiting on one more box of hers to arrive and then I will ship (probably the same way) and it should cost around the same for me. It's a really cool way of experiencing another country's beauty boxes.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 29, 2012)

Subbed to:

Sample Society (Will definitely keep)

MyGlam (Pre-paid for 1 yr, will likely renew if the bags stay strong like the past few months)

Birchbox (Pre-paid for 1 yr, will likely not renew unless they really step up the quality and size of samples)

LuxeBox/Loose Button - Signed for one season, should get the first Fall US box. A bit pricey, but we'll see how it goes!

Goodies Co. - Just signed up as a charter member for $7/mo. I have no idea what to expect from it, but it's only $7/mo, we'll see!

Cancelled/On the Fence/No Longer with:

Julep - It just wasn't worth it. I think the OPI mini polishes are a better value for the variety.

Beauty Fix - might skip the next month....the quality and sizes don't seem worth it for the the $39.99 price tag.

LookBag - Had a pre-paid 1 year subscription, but got a refund when they stopped the service. May consider re-signing.


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 12, 2012)

update on mine:

Currently Subscribed:

Starlooks Starbox

Glossybox

Loose Button

Sample Society

Goodebox

MyGlam

Birchbox

Barkbox

Planning to Cancel:

Petite Amuse-I'm more into beauty subs than food subs

Love with Food(canceling after my three months)-I'm more into beauty subs than food subs

Beauty Box 5- Very inconsistent with their products

Yuzen- too expensive even though the box has great value. it was this or glossybox.... I choose glossybox. 

Cancelled:

Green Grab Bag

Eco-Emi- have 2 months with them left...

Beauty Army


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's going really well. Sweetiegirlll is awesome and she just shipped my 4 months worth of Beauty Army/Birchbox. She said she wrapped up each month but omitted the actual boxes the samples came in - to save space and save on shipping costs (which makes total sense). It cost her roughly $33 to ship. I am just waiting on one more box of hers to arrive and then I will ship (probably the same way) and it should cost around the same for me. It's a really cool way of experiencing another country's beauty boxes.


 Awesome thanks for letting me know! I'll definitely keep something like this on my radar.


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Sep 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bblodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I live in Southwest France and there are a few others.  (How did you get Beauty Army in France?  I didn't think that was available here.)  There's also Joliebox (which was just bought by BirchBox), My Little Box (adorable and twee), Green Stiletto, and Nailybox that I know of.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 30, 2012)

Sooo.... I was thinking about signing up for Glossy Box, but am still on the fence about it because: 

1) I remember a hearing/reading a lot of complaints about billing, customer service, etc.... 

2) The higher price. 

I was wondering if the first issue (billing customer service, etc.) has kinda smoothed out, maybe it was just kind of initial growing pains? 

As for the price, I was going through Ebates (Which I use for sooooo much of my online shopping), and saw they were offering a 15% eBates on GlossyBox subscriptions...

So I was thinking $220/yr @ 15% off = $187/yr = ~$15.58/mo..... which actually ends up being cheaper than Sample Society for me (I'm in CA, so I get taxed). I'm never going to get rid of my SampleSociety sub, but was hoping to get a little advice on if GlossyBox kinks have been worked out and service/delivery is good? 

Subbed to:

Sample Society (Will definitely keep)

MyGlam : Pre-paid for 1 yr, sub up in January - might NOT renew...didn't like that I got 3 proprietary polishes, and the GlamGloss. I didn't sub to try their own brands

Birchbox: Pre-paid for 1 yr, sub up nxt summer. Will def cancel. Sizes are small and not applicable to me. 

LuxeBox/Loose Button - Signed for one season. A bit pricey, but we'll see how it goes!

Goodies Co. - Just signed up as a charter member for $7/mo. I have no idea what to expect from it, but it's only $7/mo, we'll see!

????LookBag???


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 30, 2012)

Currently subscribe:

~Birchbox
~Birchbox Man

~Ipsy
~Goodies Co. 
~Citrus Lane
~BabbaBox
~KiwiCrate
~The Honest Company
~Barkbox
~Mantry

And I sign up for the Cravebox Limited Edition boxes when they sound good.


----------



## JenniferV (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.... I was thinking about signing up for Glossy Box, but am still on the fence about it because:
> 
> ...


 I got this box this month.  They can pack ALOT of stuff in a box for $7.  It's a WalMart company, so that might explain it.  I was VERY impressed.


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 2, 2012)

For those that have cancelled Eco Emi, or have them on their chopping block, can I ask what your reasons are? I just signing up and have received my first 2 boxes. The August box was just ok for me. The Septemeber box was better. I am debating about what to do...


----------



## Eleda (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those that have cancelled Eco Emi, or have them on their chopping block, can I ask what your reasons are? I just signing up and have received my first 2 boxes. The August box was just ok for me. The Septemeber box was better. I am debating about what to do...


 I had September and the extra July box. I was curious about this subscription, but decided to cancel at this time. First, I want to use all what they sent me. Second, I subscribe to Yuzen box, which sends eco friendly products, thought less amount, but full size. The total for their box is at least twice what you paid, and with Eco Emi it is not the case. Third, I contacted several companies directly, and some offered me samples to try. I chose which companies to address and request samples from, from which I was interested to try products, thus not needing to deal with samples I don't like and wasting my time and money. Plus, it is a matter of how you feel. I thought I would love it, I mean the service is great, consistent, but it did not resonate with me at this point. Talk to your "inner self", lol. Oh, and I also judged by how many items from the box I used in a week following my receiving of the box and this was also a decision point.


----------



## Jadzia1971 (Oct 3, 2012)

GlossyBox France -- I am loving this right now

Joliebox France -- Loving slightly less; the Glossybox products blow Joliebox out of the water.  I do have a one-off order out with them for the Jolie Babybox to send on to my sister in Alabama; we'll see how that one goes.

Nailybox: They get one more month with me and may be on the chopping block.  The stuff they sent me today was in a cheapo fabric pouch STAPLED together, with a bunch of products like "perle de caviar" but no instructions as to how to use it, and the whole tenor of the box was such that I think if I use the stuff I am going to look like I am "on the stroll," IYKWIMAITYD.

Ma Boite a Beaute:  This one I think you have to order every month rather than subscribing.  I liked the products; a nice mix of skin care and makeup.

My Little Box:  AM ANXIOUSLY AWAITING!  I ordered 2 -- one for me and one for my sister in the States.  CAN'T WAIT!

Betrousse:  This is another one where you have to put in orders individually. This month was "green" products -- 175 euros or so worth for 39ish.  Skin care heavy, which I surely can use.

Anybody else know of any boxes available in France???  I am VERY interested in hair care, quality nail care (how I wish Julep was available here!), and fun makeup.


----------



## DocMcStuffins (Oct 3, 2012)

Right now just Birchbox.  I would love to try more. I have tried many in the past, but I have been very disappointed!


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 7, 2012)

*Currently subscribed:*


Julep
Curlbox

Beauty Fix

*Canceled*


MyGlam
Sample Society
GlossyBox
CurlKit
LovewithFood
BirchBox

*Just Subscribed/Trying Out:*


GothamBox- I like how it's not just snacks in their boxes, and it's also actual food.
PopSugar Must Haves- was blown AWAY by the September box.


----------



## RucheChic (Oct 7, 2012)

Monthly 

Birchbox

Love with food(might cancel after this month)

ispy(really loving the changes so far)

Barkbox ( great customer service and my pup loves it)

Brit&amp;co (first box goes out this month)

pop sugar bag

Quarterly

Soap box

QVC

Canceled 

I was subscribed to whimsey box but it was awful, no communication and awful products.

eco emi (budget reasons)

glossybox


----------



## Canny Charlene (Oct 7, 2012)

I am only subscribed to Birchbox and Citrus Lane (for moms and babies) at the moment.  I canx Bluum (also for mom and babies)  basically due to wanting more out of it.  I plan to do one more beauty subscription (between Ipsy and Sample Society) and do a trial of BB Man.


----------



## cdelpercio (Oct 7, 2012)

*Annual - *

Birchbox - I have a year sub or else I'd cancel this one already. My boxes have been total duds the past couple months.

*Monthly - *

Ipsy/MyGlam - This will be my first month, excited to see the bag!

The Goodies Co. - First month for this one as well but the previous boxes look great.

POPSUGAR Must Have Bag - I'm really bitter about the way their CS lied to me about having a box for me, then telling me they had problems processing my billing info, then finally admitting they didn't have any boxes left this month. I've been with them since their inaugural box and this month's was the first month I was actually impressed by the contents. I'm giving it one more month before I decide to cancel or not.

GlossyBox - This will be my second month and I really loved last month's box... definitely sticking with this!

*Quarterly - *

Wantable.co - I loved the inaugural box and have been using one of the products I got it in (a lip liner that perfectly complements my skin tone and wears all day) every single day. Was kinda ehh about some of the other products I got in it (I never use lip gloss and most other lip products because I usually wear heavy eye makeup) but would definitely give their Winter box a try.

*Cancelled - *

Julep Maven - I HATE HATE HATE Julep nail polishes. They go on way too thick and chip after a couple hours. That said, I do love their other products and would resub if they were to start a product-only sub.

Beauty Box 5 - This box was meh all around. They did send some full sized products though.

Little Black Bag - The trading aspect is fun and all but all those products look so cheap once you actually get them.

*Want - *

Lootcrate - This box actually looks really fun and I need to fill the nerd void in my heart for missing out on NYCC tickets this year.

Side note: I wish OPI or Essie would just start a monthly sub program already! :'(


----------



## mellee (Oct 7, 2012)

I got Julep's penny box and hate their polish, too.  Very gloopy - couldn't get even one nice nail - and the colors were nothing like described.  I was able to mix them into other polishes and invent something I liked, so it wasn't a loss.

I just started getting boxes in August.  I got Julep, Sample Society, Birchbox, and MyGlam. I cancelled Julep and Sample Society right away - Julep for the reasons I stated and SS because the products were just higher-end than I would ever buy no matter how much I liked them, so I didn't want to try more samples.  Signed up for Starbox to replace SS, and ended up it was early enough to get the August box.  LOVE Starbox!  Purchased one of their leftover July boxes. 

In September I signed up for The Natural Beauty Box, which is a not-a-sub-sign-up-each-month, and plan to ask for 6 months for Christmas and another 6 months for my birthday in June.  I cancelled MyGlam after last month (products seemed geared towards a much younger demographic), but when they sent me the email about how great it would be I signed back up for another try.

This month, I also ordered Birchbox Man for hubby for his birthday, and we're waiting on his first one.  So that gives me Birchbox, Birchbox Man, MyGlam (sorry. It will always be MyGlam to me, just as Pluto will always be a planet), The Natural Beauty Box, and Starbox now.  If BB or MG start to disappoint me, I could see myself trying Lookbag.  If both do, The Lip Factory seems promising...  =)


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 7, 2012)

Currently Subbing

Ipsy ( has 2 more months to impress me)

Birchbox ( has 2 more months to impress me)

Sample society (my first sub, I love this one)
 

Temp subs

Glossybox (purchased 3 months/R29 deal)

Popsugar must have (3 months sub after getting September's bag, missed oct deadline)

Canceled/Canceling

Julep

Love with Food

Little black bag (I have two accounts with exchange credits, done after I use those)

Beautyfix- didn't like the selection this quarter

Natural Beauty Box- no tracking and not so great CS drove me nuts


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 7, 2012)

I have managed to knock off three of my subs.

Here is what I am subscribed to now.

Sample Society

MyGlam/Ipsy

Luxe Box (may or may not keep this one)

Starbox

Birchbox

Goodies.co

Cancelled:

Julep

BeautyArmy

Glossybox


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cdelpercio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Annual - *
> 
> ...


 I would sign up for Essie in a heart beat!!


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had September and the extra July box. I was curious about this subscription, but decided to cancel at this time. First, I want to use all what they sent me. Second, I subscribe to Yuzen box, which sends eco friendly products, thought less amount, but full size. The total for their box is at least twice what you paid, and with Eco Emi it is not the case. Third, I contacted several companies directly, and some offered me samples to try. I chose which companies to address and request samples from, from which I was interested to try products, thus not needing to deal with samples I don't like and wasting my time and money. Plus, it is a matter of how you feel. I thought I would love it, I mean the service is great, consistent, but it did not resonate with me at this point. Talk to your "inner self", lol. Oh, and I also judged by how many items from the box I used in a week following my receiving of the box and this was also a decision point.


 Thanks for the advice. You are totally right - it needs to be a good fit! I'll give Eco Emi at least one more month! I do love all their beauty products and most of the food. Some of the life style products are debatable (for me). Anyone know of an eco-friendly beauty only (hair/makeup etc) sub?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm currently signed up for Birchbox and PerfumesForABuck. Nomatter how good 5 perfume samples for $12.99 sounds, don't do it. I've been trying to cancel. Worst CS Ever. October makes my 7th Birchbox. Oh, and Cravebox. I got a sub to Cravebox in September and I Summer Beauty Box from the drawing. Too bad all the Craveboxes are not as good as that one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2012)

Man, I keep switching things up, lol.

Currently, I have Ipsy/myGlam, Glossybox, Sample Society, and The Look Bag (on a trial basis).

I'm considering dropping one of the above to try out Starlooks! Probably Sample Society...which I like, but is currently the least exciting of the four for me.

Recently cancelled Birchbox and Cravebox. Don't miss either one a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I am forcing a couple of month hiatus on Little Black Bag, because seriously I was out of control, lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm currently signed up for Birchbox and PerfumesForABuck. Nomatter how good 5 perfume samples for $12.99 sounds, don't do it. I've been trying to cancel. Worst CS Ever. October makes my 7th Birchbox. Oh, and Cravebox. I got a sub to Cravebox in September and I Summer Beauty Box from the drawing. Too bad all the Craveboxes are not as good as that one


 I tried out Perfumesforabuck, too...and just was not happy. The samples are so tiny, for the price I wish they'd at least put them in little spray bottles.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 8, 2012)

update on mine:

Currently Subscribed:

Starlooks Starbox

Glossybox

Loose Button

Popsugar Must Have

Birchbox

Planning to cancel:

Love with Food(canceling after my three months)-I'm more into beauty subs than food subs

Birchbox 

Ipsy

Cancelled:

Barkbox

Sample Society

Goodebox

Petite Amuse

Beauty Box 5

Eco-Emi(this is my last month with them)

Yuzen

It's feels so nice to cut down on subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 8, 2012)

Currently subscribed:

Glossybox - my first box with them was very meh, but even the okay items in the boxes are decent. I've also found some things I'd never try on my own that I now love and will purchase in the future. Unlilke BB, I do like the fact that if they're giving you a shampoo sample, they also include the corresponding conditioner, and it's a small bottle not a packet. Packets don't cut it with really long hair, but I can get a couple uses out of the bottles, enough of an idea if I want to purchase the full size product.

Julep - I may have a bit of nail polish. I like the option of skipping a month, so this one's sticking around a bit longer.

Birchbox - so very close to cancelling this one after the last couple months, September especially. The goop box is the make or break month here.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the advice. You are totally right - it needs to be a good fit! I'll give Eco Emi at least one more month! I do love all their beauty products and most of the food. Some of the life style products are debatable (for me). *Anyone know of an eco-friendly beauty only (hair/makeup etc) sub?*


 goodebox may be?


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 9, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AMA983* 



Thanks for the advice. You are totally right - it needs to be a good fit! I'll give Eco Emi at least one more month! I do love all their beauty products and most of the food. Some of the life style products are debatable (for me). *Anyone know of an eco-friendly beauty only (hair/makeup etc) sub?*
It's not quite a sub, but Beauty Sage has sample boxes for $5 plus shipping. And they have 3-4 beauty themed boxes....like anti-aging, sensitive skin, or dry skin boxes.....all eco friendly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AMA983 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AMA983* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the advice. You are totally right - it needs to be a good fit! I'll give Eco Emi at least one more month! I do love all their beauty products and most of the food. Some of the life style products are debatable (for me). Anyone know of an eco-friendly beauty only (hair/makeup etc) sub?





> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> goodebox may be?





> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Green Grab Bag and Natural Beauty Box are the two I've seen people talk about the most.


 Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll check em out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Oct 9, 2012)

Currently I am subbed to: Birchbox Ipsy/MyGlam Soap Box Loose Button Glossy Box Sample Society Julep (have been skipping bc I'm not happy with) Canceled: Beauty Army Joining: Test Tube (New Beauty 4th Qtr)


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shade of Brown is a new sub for WOC. They have a promotion going on for $5 off the first month (usually 10$ a month). It's another beauty based subscription program directed more toward ethnic hair and skin with cosmetics as well. If anyone is interested in joining there is no code needed for the promotion I stated earlier but I believe it is only for this month. (May).


How are you liking this one?


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on my subs (as of Aug. 28/12).
> 
> ...


 How are you likeing topbox?


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 9, 2012)

Currently


Ipsy (I'm on my second month and so far so good after watching what you ladies went threw from Jan-June)
Birchbox (Sept was my 1st month and there on the chopping block points or no points Ill use the ones from the two boxes order something and move on. That hair tie just erked me...lol)
Beauty Army ( I like the skip option if there is nothing i really like to try)
Beauty Box 5 (My first box I hated, my second i loved so my third will determine its fate)
Julep ( I like more of there products then nail polish but so far have have used quite a few of them and its skippable)

And thanks to you lovely ladies (Yes Im blaming you guys for this addiction...lol) I'm considering after I can cancel at least one or two of the above


Shades of brown
Top box (wait listed)
Starbox (hearing so many great things)


----------



## anep21 (Oct 12, 2012)

Subscribed to:

Knoshbox

Birchbox

Popsugar Must Have

Hammock Pack (month-to-month)

Last months of:

Starbox

Eco-Emi

Good and Lovely

Canceled:

Conscious box

My Glam

Cravebox

Interested in trying:

Yuzen

Out of the box (month-to-month)

Loveclub


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anep21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Subscribed to:
> 
> ...


 Hammock Pack looks divine! Just subbed! 

This has to be my favorite thread of the forum.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you likeing topbox?


 Oh man I love Topbox. For 10/month they are the cheapest sub with the best products. I've only gotten one box I didn't like and one that I just kinda liked, but all the others were winners. It took me 6 months to get off the waitlist (Signed up in January, put deposit on first box in February, got my first box in June). It's a long haul but a really good sub in my opinion.

I do blog reviews of my Topbox if you're interested in looking at unboxings; the link is on my profile page.


----------



## brandarae (Oct 16, 2012)

Current Subs:

Julep

Ipsy/MyGlam

Birchbox (on the chopping block)

Beauty Army (possibly on the chopping block)

Cancelled:

LookBag

BuluBox

Klutchclub


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 16, 2012)

Current Subs: PopSugar Must Have Bag Julep (skip most of the time) Birchbox (Finishing up 6 month subscription, cancelled monthly one) Glossybox Le Tote Chopping Block: Little Black Bag -- Not enjoying trading at all lately and have enough bags etc from them. Goodies Co - Liked the food, but unnecessary extra bill each month ShoeMint - Like the shoes I've received but monthly cost is high Cancelled: Beauty Army - Did not like selection Birchbox - Cancelled original sub. Really wasnt happy with what i was receiving. Seems to have gone downhill. For the makers -- Realized I am not a 'maker' but the box was great they sent Sample Society - Wasn't using the samples they sent. Seems to be geared toward older crowd Ipsy - Newest bag was great, but again, am needing to cut down on monthly costs and have too many samples Lookbag - Cancelled way back when. Not interested in new version. Loose Button - Hated their service, box was lackluster, and they delivered everything to my billing address. They never responded regarding this and trying to charge my card even though they were explicit that they were a 'one time charge' company. Probably my least favorite subscription. I think that covers it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have been around the subscription block, but feel like what I have now is worth the money and I'll use the samples I receive. Will be trading/selling all my extras and beginning blogging so I can hopefully recoup some costs.


----------



## brandarae (Oct 17, 2012)

Update:

Cancelled Beauty Army - reevaluated the samples I've received and looked at my current selection and it's just not worth it for me.

Birchbox will probably go soon. I've given them 6 months and they have yet to impress me. I'm probably going to spend my points and use my anniversary discount and just be done with it!


----------



## smileyone (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I love Topbox. For 10/month they are the cheapest sub with the best products. I've only gotten one box I didn't like and one that I just kinda liked, but all the others were winners. It took me 6 months to get off the waitlist (Signed up in January, put deposit on first box in February, got my first box in June). It's a long haul but a really good sub in my opinion.
> 
> I do blog reviews of my Topbox if you're interested in looking at unboxings; the link is on my profile page.


 I signed up in January and got my first box in June too.  My last two boxes have been really crappy.  Right now I love BB5 and The Natural Beauty Box - both of which I have been with from the beginning.  I am really tempted to dump Glymm, Topbox and Glossybox . . . Glossybox in particular with their %40 increase in price OMG!


----------



## tanyamib (Oct 23, 2012)

Subscribed to: Pop Sugar Must Have - Sept box was my first and my favorite, Oct spoiler looks not bad as well. will keep it for a few more months and I guess Nov/Dec box should be better for holiday seasons! Glossybox - Oct is my first box and it's ok. I'm on a 3+1 boxes subscription, will probably cancel after that as Pop Sugar brings more value. Chopping board: Myglam/Ipsy - Subscribed from Jan and it's always on my chopping board. The target audience is the younger groups but I love the bags they send every month... The Oct bag has improved a lot and I might wait till holiday season ends to cancel the subscription... Cancelled: Birchbox - Subscribed as I saw so many raves. But it let me down too many times with the tiny sample size and not so favourable brand selections New Beauty Test Tube - I think they include too many drugstore brands (though maybe they have higher price tag) which I would never use and I couldn't even give away. QVC Test Tube - They were great but brands are pretty limited. Receiving a different product from the same brands every quarter might not be so pleasant for some (e.g. me). Waitlisted: Goodies.Co - I will receive my first box in Nov and hopefully it's good!


----------



## Merryone (Oct 23, 2012)

I am a little embarrassed to admit to the number I subscribe, I didn't intend to do that, but its hard when you see the great stuff people get!

Birchbox - the gateway box, it seems many of us started here...keeping because full-size products are good quality and affordable, its my Sephora backup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ipsy - its a good box, but more for the younger crowd (canceling)

BB/Sampler Society - good box, but full-size products are quite pricey (canceling)

Beauty Army - good middle of the road sub, but nothing I can't live without (canceling)

Eco-Emi - good if you like natural products, some months a better value than others

The Natural Beauty Box - lots of small samples, natural products from small companies, unique products (no more after November)

Love with Food - not too bad, each box buys a meal 

Good and Lovely - this is actually one of my favorites, it really does what it says.  It gives you some chocolate and

some nice things to pamper yourself, i.e. aromatherapy, skincare etc.

Conscious Box - just subscribed, I received their mystery box and was pleased as some of their items I could share with my husband.

Yuzen - if forced to give up all but one, this is the one I would keep.  Pricier than others, but you receive full and deluxe size products of things you will use.  I love that they don't just toss little stuff in their boxes as fillers.  They do go for more natural products.  Really like this company.


----------



## Margo Julianna (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smileyone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in January and got my first box in June too.  My last two boxes have been really crappy.  Right now I love BB5 and The Natural Beauty Box - both of which I have been with from the beginning.  I am really tempted to dump Glymm, Topbox and Glossybox . . . Glossybox in particular with their %40 increase in price OMG!


 I cancelled Glossy back in June I think. Was getting quite tired with all the drugstore products. I know, that's a huge price increase and the quality of the boxes better go up if they're going to charge that much. Glymm I ended in September - there was just too many tiny samples, and they completely went away from makeup. BB5 is awesome - I started with them in March I think, and they have gotten much better since that infamous "foil samples" box back in April.


----------



## fayeX (Oct 23, 2012)

Current Subs: 

Ipsy/Myglam;

Wish list: 

Goodies.co

Yuzen box

Chopping Block:

Ipsy/Myglam

Will NEVER try:

Julep

No interest on other subs.


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently Subbing
> 
> ...


 Updated my list. Canceled BB after the super lame-o box this month. It would have been awesome if the sample sizes had been large enough to try. Oh well

Canceled the Look Bag

Added New Beauty test tube, might as well get full size samples or real deluxe samples for about the same price as BB


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahh after realizing the amount I've been paying and the samples I do not use I am currently at the following; *Current subs*


Bircbhbox - Had 3 at one time, now just have a ;gift' sub. Certainly my least favorite out of what I've subscribed too. Their branding is great, but products are lackluster and they are falling behind in what they should be providing. In theory, they have the largest subscription base so there's no reason to send out extremely shabby boxes (versus other boxes 
Popsugare Must Have Bag - Have watched since August and loved last months box. Did the 3 month subscription and saw the spoilers this month. While its not as killer as last month, I'm really excited to receive this month and it is my number one sub this month, even with increased cost. Considering I get full priced items and a variety and they aren't discontinued or discounted, I can't ask for much more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Glossybox - Have loved the last 3 boxes and am not thrilled on the most recent, but out of all subs this has been the one I've used all the products for so I'll hold out hope and remain subscribed. Didnt hate this month and got my box value back, but it is lack luster. 
*Cancelled*


Birchbox x 2 
Sample Society 
Ipsy 
Little Black Bag 
Look Bag


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 24, 2012)

I change so much! LOL.

Currently: Glossybox, Ipsy.

About to add: Starlooks

Considering: Popsugar, BUT it would have to replace Glossybox or both Ipsy and Starlooks.


----------



## SubJunkie (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Here's another update: [/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 There are a few updates: 

Subscriptions: ( I really only have two starlooks and popsugar) 

1. Little Black Bag (at this point I'm just skipping it) 

2. Stylemint (I only order stuff that I like when it's on sale...I no longer do mystery bags) 

3. Jewel Mint (I will probably never order from here again) 

4. Intimint (I probably wont order from here again unless they get a baller pair of footie pajamas...a girl can wish) 

5. The Natural Beauty Box (I probably wont order a box from here especially after this past month) 

6. Pop Sugar Must Have (First box is in November I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) 

7. Starlooks (I love this subscription its all make up) 

Canceled: 

1. Glossybox 

2. Julep

3. New Beauty Test Tube 

4. My Glam/ Ipsy 

5. Birchbox (I just wasn't using anything...I liked the points though) 

6. Eco-Emi ( I subscribed to the natural beauty box) 

7. The Natural Beauty Box (Shipping is horrible...but honestly its not their fault it's just the fact that they're located in Cananda.)


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 24, 2012)

Subscriptions:  New Beauty Test Tube

Little Black Bag

Birchbox

Glossybox

Ipsy

Sample Society

Recently Subscribed:  Two food subs, which I cannot remember the names to.

Ditching:  Birchbox (after I accumulate 5 or 6 more pts and make purchase) and Little Black Bag


----------



## iluvteffy (Oct 24, 2012)

Current Subs:

*Birchbox *(Nov will be my 7th month...it was my first sub, and despite all its issues, I don't think I'll cancel, just hoping they get back to basics)

*Curlbox* (Just signed up last night..and I'm super excited!




)

*Sample Society *(Nov will be my first box)

*Goodies Co. *(Oct will be my first month...my box gets delivered today!)

*Julep* (I've skipped the last 2 months...so I only really got one box from them, the intro box..it was meh)

Canceled:

*Ipsy/MyGlam *(Signed up for one month, Oct., it was meh...canceled)


----------



## RainbowClouds (Oct 24, 2012)

*I currently get:*

*Sample Society*

*Birchbox*

*Ipsy(My Glam)*

*Julep ( just started 2 wks ago)*

*Popsugar ( I guess first box is November's)*

*BIrchbox Man ( for hubby just signed up last night with invite)*

*I just got rid of:*

*The Look Bag*

*New Beauty Test Tube ( the items I wouldn't use and couldn't even get family to take them for free)*

*QVC New Beauty Test Tube( too much money for just the Wen and maybe 1 other sample I liked but the stuff I didn't like I am able to gift away lol).*

*Considering getting:*

*Yuzen*

*Love With Food*

*Natural Beauty Box*

*Eco Emi*

*I usually am able to stock pile the things I don't want and make gift baskets for family for birthday or christmas so not alot gets wasted.I also reuse some of the packaging such as the tissue papers or crinkled paper in doing so.*


----------



## karenX (Oct 26, 2012)

Love With Food

Birchbox

Klutchclub(fitness, health, and wellness box)

Goodies Co

have subscribed to Eco-Emi in the past, as well.

I'm pretty happy with all of them.  Klutchclub is probably my current favourite.


----------



## Eleda (Oct 26, 2012)

_Currently: _

Citrus Lane (baby sub)

Popsugar Box (must have items from various themes)

Yuzen (eco-friendly)

Glossybox (high-end make-up/skincare samples and full sizes)

Love with Food (food)

_Tried either one -time box, or cancelled after 1 or 2 boxes:_

Goodebox

Eco-Emi

Blissmobox

Conscious Box

Julep

Birchbox

Wittlebee

Very happy with current selection and what value for my money I am getting as well as categories that these provide.

No plans to add or try others.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 26, 2012)

Current: 

BB

Ipsy

Love with Food

Thinking about: Popsugar or Glossybox

Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 26, 2012)

> > I'm currently signed up for Birchbox and PerfumesForABuck. Nomatter how good 5 perfume samples for $12.99 sounds, don't do it. I've been trying to cancel. Worst CS Ever. October makes my 7th Birchbox. Oh, and Cravebox. I got a sub to Cravebox in September and I Summer Beauty Box from the drawing. Too bad all the Craveboxes are not as good as that one
> 
> 
> I tried out Perfumesforabuck, too...and just was not happy. The samples are so tiny, for the price I wish they'd at least put them in little spray bottles.


 Yup. I am calling again to cancel on Monday. Maybe someone will answer this time. How did you cancel?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I've done an almost complete upheaval since the last time I posted in here.  At least I *think* I posted n here.  

Currently subbed:


Birchbox (I do have multiple subs of this one and will probably be cutting back to just one or two soon.  I love just *trying* things, so the sample sizes don't really bug me too much aside from my hatred of foil packets, but I'm just getting *so many* things to try that I need to cut back, but I just can't seem to cut the cord on these just yet!)
Julep (I have a serious nail polish addiction!  I don't have a problem with their formulation, although I do skip quite a bit because they seem to focus on creams, and I'm not a fan of those *at all*)
Glossybox  (I have a funny feeling I'm going to get tired of it soon, though)
POPSUGAR Must Have (I got this one the very first month because I was going to have a little extra money that month and wanted to give it a shot, and it's turned out to probably be my favorite subscription right now!  Well worth my money, even in July.  I must be their target demographic!)
Little Black Bag
Good and Lovely (at least I *think* I'm still signed up.  I got a box this month after they changed things around, so it looks like they might continue with the original box for legacy subscribers and just not take on any more.  I guess I'll find out in a few weeks when my next box is supposed to arrive!)

Not sure whether I'll continue or even whether *they* are continuing:


Loose Button/Luxe Box 
Cravebox (I'm currently signed up as a monthly subscriber, but it sounds like they might be junking that model and going entirely LE, and I'm not sure I really like that because I hatehate*hate* their lottery model for the LE boxes, but then it also sounds like they are planning on sending out a non-LE autumn box, so WTFE)

Signed up this/last week (can't remember when), awaiting first (November) shipment:


Ipsy (I *did not like* the MyGlam name, so I can't bring myself to use it)

Canceled a while ago but considering re-signing up after year-end (I'm going to have to keep an eye on the next few boxes before I can decide one way or the other):


Sample Society

Canceled after a few months but not considering going back:


Conscious Box
Eco-Emi
blissmobox

Canceled after a couple of months (it's just not a program intended for single people):


Honest Co.

Canceled after one very disappointing box:


Whimseybox

Considering trying for a month or two next year:


Yuzen

And if I didn't have a half dozen razors from the various boxes that sent them this summer (not to mention the fact that we're headed into non-leg-shaving season around here), I would sign up for Dollar Shave Club.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And if I didn't have a half dozen razors from the various boxes that sent them this summer (not to mention the fact that we're headed into non-leg-shaving season around here), I would sign up for Dollar Shave Club.


 Hmmm I live in Florida so we are always showing legs that sounds quite interesting


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Current:

Birchbox (the gateway subscription box) - bought a 1 year subscription

Barkbox (yes, I get a subscription box for our dog) - bought a 6 month subscription

Considering:

Glossybox

Popsugar

I hesitate about getting these last 2 subscriptions because although these 2 subscriptions generally include more full-size products, I'd be disappointed if I didn't use the majority of the products.  

Ironically, I have no qualms over paying for a subscription box for our dog...


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 27, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]Currently Subbing[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Goodies Company* â€“ first box in November![/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]*Beauty Army* â€“ Been subbed since launch day. I like that you can choose your products, skip months, and deactivate/reactivate whenever you want. I also love that when you deactivate you can still take the quiz and see what youâ€™d get by reactivating.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Canceled[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]*Ipsy/MyGlam  *â€“ freakinâ€™ terrible. I got their February box and they forgot to put TWO items into it. I notified them and they only sent me one of those items. The X-Out controversy and coupon thing settled my decision to cancel and never come back.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]*Birchbox * â€“ I liked a lot of the products I got to try, but I never got the fantastic boxes. My BB experience has been plagued with box envy, I might as well spend $10 on an item I coveted than a random makeup product.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*Julep *â€“ hate hate hate how you canâ€™t just cancel via email or their website- Iâ€™ve been skipping for almost a year now because I always forget I have it, and when I remember itâ€™s the weekends.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*Little black bag* â€“ fun while it lasted, definitely worth the price for all of the stuff I got. After two months I didnâ€™t see the point in keeping it when I had a ton of jewelry and 3 new bags from their site already.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*Eco-Emi* â€“ I actually love eco-emi but really dislike how the billing works.[/SIZE] I might have re-subbed anyway if they didn't have that stupid waitlist (I really wanted an October box)
[SIZE=10pt]*Style Mint, Intimint, Jewel Mint* â€“ I didnâ€™t even pay for a single month, I just realized after pining for their products that it wasnâ€™t worth it.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Wishlist:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Yuzen[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Blissmobox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Conscious Box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Love with Food[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Popsugar[/SIZE] - let me just say that I am SO JEALOUS of the July, September, and October boxes! I just checked their October box and died inside a little- I _really_ want Casual Vacancy! If the September box had Casual Vacancy instead of Perks (I haven't read either but am not as interested in Perks) it would've been my perfect box.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Subs:
> 
> ...


  Curlbox is the bomb!  I've been subbed since May.  Full of surprises, full-sized products.  Any what you can't and won't use, you can gift it!  I'd love to hear what you think about it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 4, 2012)

Sadly, I just cancelled everything! Trying to get my finances back on track and be able to resub in a couple of months. I'm so going to go through withdrawal...


----------



## shadowboxer (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curlbox is the bomb!  I've been subbed since May.  Full of surprises, full-sized products.  Any what you can't and won't use, you can gift it!  I'd love to hear what you think about it!


 Does Curlbox include a lot of products in the box that have sulfates or silicons?  I haven't subbed yet only because I'm afraid I won't be able to use the majority of the products.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current:
> 
> ...


  I say Popsugar


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shadowboxer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Curlbox include a lot of products in the box that have sulfates or silicons?  I haven't subbed yet only because I'm afraid I won't be able to use the majority of the products.


  Very few products have sulfates or silicones.  Mostly without, but Not 100 %.  Give it a shot.  I'd love to hear what you think.  I love it! It's a very popular sub, can be difficult to get in.  If interested, I'd go to the website, sign up with credit card &amp; everything else, so that when you get the e-mail that subs have opened up, you're closer to getting a box because you already set up an account and then you push the button submit and hopefully you're in.  Lemeno!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly, I just cancelled everything! Trying to get my finances back on track and be able to resub in a couple of months. I'm so going to go through withdrawal...


  Understand completely!  You're being smart.  I might be next!  It's outta control over here!!


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 4, 2012)

*Well I reevaluated all my subs and narrowed things down.*

*I now only have:*

*Little Black Bag ( I am really likeing this so far as I do have a purse addiction)*

*Birchbox &amp; Birchbox Man (for hubby just added he's feeling left out lol)*

*Ipsy*

*PopSugar Must Have *

*Julep*


----------



## Mommyof3boys (Nov 4, 2012)

I am subbed to:

Shoe Dazzle

Just Fab

Shoe Mint

Jewel Mint

Ipsy

Julep

Fortune Cookie Soap


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 4, 2012)

Beauty Army

Julep

Ipsy

The look bag

New Beauty Test Tube

Beauty Fix

Beauty Bar Sample Society


----------



## shadowboxer (Nov 4, 2012)

my subs are:

Love With Food

Petit Amuse

Sample Society

The Look Bag

NB Test Tube

Ipsy/My Glam

Goodies Co.

Starbox

Julep

Cravebox (if it still qualifies as a sub)

Yikes!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 4, 2012)

i just dropped Glossybox and added Ipsy and PopSugar (but that won't start until Dec.)

Birchbox

Sample Society

Ipsy

PopSugar


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Nov 4, 2012)

Down to just Popsugar and BB Dropped: LBB Glossybox Julep Sample Society Ipsy ShoeMint Look Bag Cant believe Im finally down to just those two. Feels good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Gave away all my extra samples this weekend also.


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Down to just Popsugar and BB
> 
> Dropped:
> ...


 That's great! You're exercising self control.  I need to purge myself.  Out of control!


----------



## Deenellie (Nov 5, 2012)

I current;y sub to : Eco-emi, BB, Curlbox.  Just bought a box from Klutch Club, 28day hug, Nature box, Pop sugar and Yuzen.


----------



## amberlamps (Nov 5, 2012)

Just Love with Food.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 5, 2012)

Dropped BB, Julep, NBTT, Beauty Army, Ipsy, Sample Society and BeautyFix

Added Popsugar, Yuzen, Goodies, Love With Food and Glossybox

*Currently subscribed to:*


Popsugar
Yuzen
Goodies
Love With Food
Glossybox


----------



## becarr50 (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently dropped my two Birchbox subscriptions, and signed up for Popsugar. Working through my massive amount of samples that I now have. Popsugar costs less than what I was paying for two Birchboxes and Sample Society OR two Birchboxes and Glossybox. Sooo, needless to say, I'm excited to get more than junk this next month. Even if it does mean that I won't get any sample boxes in November.


----------



## classybroad (Nov 5, 2012)

Birchbox

Citrus Lane

Love with food

considering Julep and Pop Sugar- thoughts?


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox
> 
> ...


I don't know about Pop Sugar, but I was really disappointed with Julep.  The bottles are seriously small (.27 oz as opposed to .5 oz in a bottle of OPI), and the formula of the ones I've tried are just so-so at best.  I think the luxury pricing is a marketing trick.  Others seem to love it, YMMV.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 6, 2012)

Oops double post.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Currently:*

Ipsy/MyGlam

Birchbox

Julep

(also ShoeMint and JustFab but I always skip for those two...)

*just added:*

Starbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Want to try:*

Glossybox

Sample Society

Yuzen

I probably won't stay with Starbox TOO long since the stuff in their boxes seem to be relatively similar one box to another. I might pause both/either BB or Ipsy for a few months so I can try the others since they are all a bit more pricey. Julep is nice because you can skip if you don't have credits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm down to 3 - Ipsy, Glossy &amp; Goodies. Ipsy is my favorite. My first month w/ Goodies. $38/Month...not bad


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Nov 7, 2012)

My subs are: Myglam (favorite) Beauty army (like that I can skip. Will probably not cancel because I can just keep skipping) Love with food (not my fave but I like that they donate) Goodies (waiting) 28 day hug (not impressed, can always cancel) I'm addicted to TRYING subs but the only one I'll never get rid of is Myglam. Sometimes the value of what I'm getting makes me get the box instead of what's actually in it. I have an illogical love of small sizes. I'm not trying to find new products. I just like small sizes and samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Nov 7, 2012)

I sub to:

Birchbox

BarkBox (love this one, I've received a couple free months for referrals!



)

Love with Food

I'd like to sign up for another beauty sub, but none of them are appealing to me ATM.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 7, 2012)

Sample Society

Ipsy/My Glam

Starbox

Julep

Birchbox

Nail art society

Glossybox

Cravebox (if I get selected)

I think I may have a problem. 



  I plan to dump a few after December.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 7, 2012)

birch box

ipsy

julep

glossy box

luxebox (loose button)

sample society (just canceled a few mins ago though)

pop sugar must haves

beauty army

the big pink box

love with food

the look bag

momme box

samplr

petit amuse

mirenesse

knosh box

test tube


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 8, 2012)

Whittled mine way down:

Sample Society

Starbox

Goodies

Ipsy

Instead of wasting money on subs I only feel so-so about I have just saved for stuff I know I want. 3 beauty boxes and one food box still let me have fun exploring without breaking the bank.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 10, 2012)

I have whittled it down to what I love most.  I'm thrilled that I had a chance to try a lot of things but I really don't need to store any more samples.  The only one from my cancelled list that I may bring back is Citrus Lane.  It was fun and we used everything as it is all by age of baby.

PopSugar 

Glossybox

Love with Food - 9 months left on the year probably won't renew

Magic School Bus - 8 months left on the year, can't renew

Conscious Box - bought a three month trial, likely won't renew

Cancelled:

KlutchKlub

Blissmobox

Julep

Loose Button

NatureBox

Bluum Box

Citrus Lane (I miss my favorite baby sub)

Ecocentric Mom

Little Passports

Wittlebee

FabKids

Eco-Emi


----------



## sheilarlz (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello! My subs are: - Sample Society - PopSugar Must Have - Little Black Bag Cancelled: - Myglam - Birchbox - Beauty Army - Eco-emi - Foodzie before it became Joyus - Jewelmint
​


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 11, 2012)

*We decided to change our monthly subs again as my husband wasn't even happy with some of mine.*

*So now we only get:*

*Little Black Bag*

*Birchbox*

*Ipsy*

*Pop Sugar Must Have*

*Birchbox Man*

*12 Society ( new this month)*

*Fancy Box ( new this month)*

*Cravebox ( only to try for a couple special boxes to be used for gifting)*

*Got rid of recently:*

*Julep(LOVE their colors but their polish doesn't agree with my body chemistry and chips or flakes off VERY easy)*


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 11, 2012)

All the subs I had: Birchbox x2 Beauty Box 5 Beauty Army x2 Boxmonthly Pink package Petite Amuse MyGlam/Ipsy Love with food Glossybox Lucid box Popsugar must have Goodebox Sample Society Starlooks Beautyfix Natural Beauty Box(month to month) Julep Maven Loose Button Eco-Emi Little Black Bag Klutchclub Good &amp; Lovely Box Sindulge Barkbox Cravebox The look bag Green Grab bag JustFab Bulubox JewelMint Truth in Aging Yuzen Now I'm down to: Birchbox Glossybox Ipsy(canceling after December) Starlooks Popsugar(canceling after December) Loose Button Love with food(canceling after my three months) Planning to cancel more. Crazy how much subs I had at one point.... Never again. I'm all subbed out! That sad thing about this is that 75-80% of the things I got was unused. Right now it's either in my huge hidden stash of shame or given out for free.


----------



## MissDvor (Nov 11, 2012)

> *We decided to change our monthly subs again as my husband wasn't even happy with some of mine.* *So now we only get:* *Little Black Bag* *Birchbox* *Ipsy* *Pop Sugar Must Have* *Birchbox Man* *12 Society ( new this month)* *Fancy Box ( new this month)* *Cravebox ( only to try for a couple special boxes to be used for gifting)* *Got rid of recently:* *Julep(LOVE their colors but their polish doesn't agree with my body chemistry and chips or flakes off VERY easy)*


 How do you feel about your fancy box? I got my first one this month and was seriously expecting better, my fiancÃ© got his first one last month and was so in love with it that I signed up!


----------



## StillPooh (Nov 11, 2012)

I quit Birchbox in August after 5 or 6 months. Last night I pulled the trigger and canceled my Sample Society. So now I can proudly say I have NO monthly subscriptions! I still have two quarterly ones- the QVC New Beauty test tube (of which I received two and skipped one; pretty sure I will cancel next time) and Beautyfix (which I also got once and skipped once).

I'm finding I would really rather spend my beauty dollars on things I choose myself rather than having random selections sent to me. I have got a ton of unused product lying around from my brief foray into subscription services.


----------



## amygab1126 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I quit Birchbox in August after 5 or 6 months. Last night I pulled the trigger and canceled my Sample Society. So now I can proudly say I have NO monthly subscriptions! I still have two quarterly ones- the QVC New Beauty test tube (of which I received two and skipped one; pretty sure I will cancel next time) and Beautyfix (which I also got once and skipped once).
> 
> I'm finding I would really rather spend my beauty dollars on things I choose myself rather than having random selections sent to me. I have got a ton of unused product lying around from my brief foray into subscription services.


 I thought the QVC Test Tube thing ended with the last shipment (I'd been subscribed for I think a year). Is there an option to continue?


----------



## StillPooh (Nov 11, 2012)

It depends on when you subscribe. When I signed up in April there was an auto-delivery option.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Nov 11, 2012)

*We haven't got our first Fancy box yet. I just signed up for it the other day but from the looks of the past boxes nothing will go to waste.We actually like a few things we have seen from the past boxes in stores at the mall and almost bought them for gifts for people.We will see if we are this happy with it once we get our fist box lol.*


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 15, 2012)

Currently I have:

New Beauty Test Tube

Beauty Box 5

Conscious Box

Popsugar

Ipsy

Sample Society

Glossy Box

Goodies

Eco Emi

Yuzen

Turntable Kitchen

Birchbox

Mantry

Just cancelled:

Julep- I have too much polish!

Nature Box - Not eating it fast enough and I don't like granola!

Klutch Club - Lots of good stuff but I have a shoe box full of drink packets and don't need anymore

Just signed up for:

Lipfactory - Won't get a box until December but I love lip stuff so I'm hopeful!

Wantable - I'm actually not sure if this is sub or not!  I got a box last week that I ordered and I really like the quality of the stuff in it, especially the cream eyeliner!

I used to get Gotham box but canceled it last spring and I tried to sign up again and they refunded my paypal, does anyone know what happened to Gotham?


----------



## tanyamib (Nov 16, 2012)

Changed a lot since last post.

Now I only have:

Popsugar Must Have

Goodies.co

But bought some gift subscription on trial basis:

Glossybox 3 months, won't continue sub after expiry

KlutchClub $20 for 2 boxes, already cancelled auto-renew. Popsugar sometimes include fitness stuff as well so no point to subscribe another fitness sub.

Cancelled:

Birchbox

Ipsy/Myglam

both QVC and New Beauty Test Tube


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 16, 2012)

Birchbox

Ipsy

&lt;3


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, my getting rid of almost everything plan didn't last long. So, starting December, I'll be getting:

Glossybox

Starbox

Ipsy

Goodies Co.

But at least for November, I got only Glossybox and Goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my getting rid of almost everything plan didn't last long. So, starting December, I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


 I have the same 4!


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 25, 2012)

I currently get:

Popsugar must have

Ipsy

Love with Food

Glossybox

The Look Bag

After Dec. I am canceling everything accept Popsugar!!


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iluvteffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Subs:
> 
> ...


 Please let me know how Curlbox is please! Thank you in advance!


----------



## jewlsher (Nov 25, 2012)

I use to be subscribed to almost all of them but had to cut down because it was too costly. Lol! Too addicting too.

I am only currently subscribed to Ipsy (MyGlam), Birchbox, Starlooks, and PopSugar Must Have. I use to get Cravebox but they changed it being not subscriptions anymore so I only am guaranteed 4 boxes of my choice and the rest will just have to enter for drawing if I want to, which is fine with me because lately they haven't been too great.


----------



## SubJunkie (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I currently get:
> 
> ...


 I'm with you after December I'm canceling everything and keeping popsugar.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still with Birchbox only.  Each box comes out to essentially 5 bucks with the reward points I get and sometimes I get more than just 5 samples. Yes a few samples are completely useless but I always end up liking quite a few items so it's still worth it for me. Sometimes the samples are very generous (this month I got a full sized mascara worth $24) and another sample you need so sparingly that I'm not even halfway through it even after 2 months of usage! So throughout the year I believe the value exceeds what I pay for the service. The only repeat I've had are those twist ties and I still use those.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

After a solid year of subbing I finally cancelled (mostly) all! I jsut developed so much of a stock pile of samples and products that I felt I had to cancel.

I use to sub to:

myglam/ipsy

beauty army

birchbox
Popsugar

cravebox

Now I sub to Goodies Co. for my boyfriend and he loves it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm trying to reign in my fascination with sub services, but I really just want to try them all...lol

I currently subscribe to:

Birchbox (my very first sub service)

Glossybox

Ipsy

Julep (I have skipped more months with them than I've received because I'm not super impressed with the quality of their polishes, but I did get a golden box, which was pretty cool)

I also opt in for Cravebox boxes if I like the theme and have the extra money.  The box I got today (holiday spruce up) is the first time I've ever been disappointed with them.

I'm dying to try Beauty Fix, Test Tube, Sample Society, Pop Sugar, and Little Black Bag, but just can't bring myself to add to (and pay for!) my ever-growing addiction right now.


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

Enabler warning:...... 

http://www.groupon.com/deals/dc-gxc-gg-love-with-food-gourmet-delivery?p=22&amp;utm_source=channel_occasions_GXC-deals&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;sid=ac98f59c-8d6b-47e3-ac24-e66e846e7711&amp;division=central-jersey&amp;user=7dddca86e6185cf664286b2f846e39bb1757ebaf8b4c908a3b1e2d16418de4b4&amp;date=20121127&amp;s=body&amp;c=image&amp;d=occasions_deal


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny that you mention that you only had BB when you started here....it was searching for info on BB that brought me here LOL


Same here!


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

I currently get:

Birchbox

Ipsy

LookBag

Birchbox Man (for the hubs)

I'm WISHING to get into Goodies Co., but haven't had any luck yet!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 27, 2012)

I have NO self control! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler warning:......
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/dc-gxc-gg-love-with-food-gourmet-delivery?p=22&amp;utm_source=channel_occasions_GXC-deals&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;sid=ac98f59c-8d6b-47e3-ac24-e66e846e7711&amp;division=central-jersey&amp;user=7dddca86e6185cf664286b2f846e39bb1757ebaf8b4c908a3b1e2d16418de4b4&amp;date=20121127&amp;s=body&amp;c=image&amp;d=occasions_deal


----------



## CherBear711 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enabler warning:......
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

I felt I just had to do an enabler alert haha but I'm glad people still looked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first time subbing to them too!


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dont forget to use Ebates for Groupon to save a little extra!


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have NO self control! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Neither do i! lol I bought this voucher but I'm a noob and I've never used groupon before, can somebody explain how to redeem this, please? ;]


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

Ipsy (get 2 of these) Birchbox (get 2 of these) Citrus Lane Julep Glossybox Have canceled but also use to get Bluum Eco emi Green grab bag


----------



## Kristin1387 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Neither do i! lol I bought this voucher but I'm a noob and I've never used groupon before, can somebody explain how to redeem this, please? ;]


 if you read the fine print of the groupon, it tells you the site to go to to redeem it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristin1387* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if you read the fine print of the groupon, it tells you the site to go to to redeem it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I totally didn't see a pdf that downloaded with my voucher number but I got it, thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2012)

In the past month i've subscribed to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Julep

Glossybox (Germany)

Glossybox man(Germany)


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the past month i've subscribed to:
> 
> ...


 How do you get the box from Germany? I lived there for 11 years and would love to get my hands on thier goodies!


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 28, 2012)

At the moment, I only have Ipsy. I cut all of my other ones. At one time, I had like, 13. And it was just crazy. Oh, and I also get Beauty Box 5, but that's a whole other story


----------



## Erin03 (Nov 28, 2012)

Really interesting to see what everyone else subscribes to! 

My current subs:

birchbox

glossybox

knoshbox

Considering adding a few more... (addicted!)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2012)

What is knoshbox?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What is knoshbox?


 a box filled with food from small bussinesses that make artisan food! Its delicious!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 29, 2012)

Currently subbed to:

Starlooks Starbox

Ipsy

Glossybox

Goodies.co

Recently canceled:

Julep

The Look Bag

Birchbox

Sample Society

I had to cut some out. I am inundated with samples and I can use the extra money for Christmas or to buy products I know I want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently subbed to:
> 
> ...


 We have the same 4! By far my favorites!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get the box from Germany? I lived there for 11 years and would love to get my hands on thier goodies!


 I live in Germany so I just have it sent to my home address, they just ship to German addresses. I just subscribed im waiting for my December box and my golden box. The hubby got his box yesterday and seems happy with it.


----------



## ellyb85 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Germany so I just have it sent to my home address, they just ship to German addresses. I just subscribed im waiting for my December box and my golden box. The hubby got his box yesterday and seems happy with it.


 Thanks for the info, I am so sad lol I wish I still lived in Germany! Hope you like it there and please go to the bakery for me!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info, I am so sad lol I wish I still lived in Germany! Hope you like it there and please go to the bakery for me!


 LOL I will make sure to go and get some goodies. I love German bakeries




  What part of Germany did you live in?


----------



## ellyb85 (Dec 1, 2012)

I lived there for 11 years in Wurzburg, Schweinfurt, and  Ipofen!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lived there for 11 years in Wurzburg, Schweinfurt, and  Ipofen!


 I live in Stuttgart, almost been here 8 years and I love it.


----------



## ellyb85 (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Stuttgart, almost been here 8 years and I love it.


 I am so glad you love it! Keep me posted on what you get in GB because they never had things like that when I lived there! Have fun!


----------



## Matahari (Dec 3, 2012)

I got an email from BeautyFix today where there is a code that expires today 12/3/12 to save $20 for $29.99. For some reason it only showed up when images aren't loaded.

Get Your Fix for $29.99 ($20 savings) Promo ends 12/3/2012 Join us this season and get your Beautyfix kit for just $29.99; $20 off regular retail price! Simply enter BEAUTYFX16 at checkout to redeem. Remember, as a Beautyfix member you get a customized kit filled with the industry's hottest new products delivered right to your door every season. Some of our latest brands include: Hera, Glytone, CATTIVA, VMV Hypoallergenic, Murad, jane iredale, Vichy, Eminence, Perricone MD, Nick Chavez, Snowberry, NeoStrata, Foot Petals. What are you waiting for? Get your kit now! 
BEAUTYFX16
 

If you are interested in trying this might be a good time.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yolanda Horton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently
> 
> ...


 
 Ipsy Still in love with
 Beauty Army _Still loving that skip option_ 
 Beauty Box 5
 Julep _Still loving that skip option_

 MyShade of Brown Love it


BirchBox _Canceled this Dec 2012 will be last box_

Waitlisted for Topbox


----------



## jewlsher (Dec 7, 2012)

As of right now I am currently subscribed to:

Ipsy (my favorite)

PopSugar Must Have (my 2nd favorite)

Starlooks

Birchbox

And sometimes if the theme sounds good I get Cravebox

I have cancelled:

Glossybox

The Look Bag

Beauty Box 5

Love With Food Box

NatureBox (tried once for their $1 deal)

Eco Emi

Concious Box

Blissmo Box

Julep (tried once for their 1 penny deal)

Beauty Army

New Beauty Test Tube (both from New Beauty and QVC)

BabbaCo (tried only once for their 1 penny deal)

BeautyFix

Sample Society

As you can see I had a subscription addict. Lol I did give most of them all a 3 months try and some only 1 time for their cheap first time joining deals. Lol. So glad I cut down though b/c all that money whoo. haha

After December I might cancel everything else and only keep Ipsy, PopSugar Must Have and Birchbox (maybe still debating b/c the point system is nice).


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellyb85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so glad you love it! Keep me posted on what you get in GB because they never had things like that when I lived there! Have fun!


 Thanks! Here's what I got in my November Glossybox.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 7, 2012)

I am annual with Birchbox and ipsy, although both are soon to run out. I will renew both, either annual if my bonus paycheck is enough or monthly otherwise. I love them both. I did a highly discounted 3 months with Love with Food, December is the last of that. I have really liked the boxes, but will cancel because of money. I have Julep, but I mostly skip, just because of the cost. I am glad I kept it, though. They sent me a mystery discount coupon the other week which ended up being 60% off. So I got a nice nail file and the polish Gunta for only $6. I have tried and cancelled a bunch of subs. I have liked all of them, it just comes down to my budget. The ones I remember trying and canceling: Sample Society (nothing but love for this, was hard to give up) Glossybox (fabulous, was hard to give up but too pricy for me when I actually prefer deluxe samples to full size products most of the time) Conscious Box (loved it; I would split this one with my brother and we both would end up with things we really like, but he can't afford it right now) Love with Food (this one is cool; I like that a portion of the proceeds goes to charity; the products have been good and we're still using several of them; I would just rather have beauty items) Sindulge (I had a pretty good experience with them, but other people had mostly bad) BeautyFix (if you want mostly full size products, this is the one for you; it's quarterly, you get to choose which products you want from a good selection, and the retail value is stellar; again, I like to try new things and finidh them before going to the next too often for me to get these large products on a regular basis; I will probably still get this one once a year if there's a good coupon code)


----------



## Amanda xo (Dec 7, 2012)

I subscribe to:

Ipsy

Glossybox

JustFab (Can skip)

Little Black Bag (Can skip)

Julep (Can skip)

I know, know, KNOW I am subscribing to Popsugar when I have the extra $. Considering BeautyArmy since it has a skip option. Love reading about all your experiences!&lt;3


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a recent addict... but I'm hooked!  

*My subscriptions*:

Ipsy (started in Nov, love it!)

Citrus Lane (got the Groupon 3 month deal, will not continue after January)

Birchbox (Dec will be my first box)

Goodies.co (Dec will be my first box, FINALLY off the wait list!)

*On the waitlist for:*

Love Club box 

*Considering:*

Popsugar (so expensive, but so worth it!)

Beauty Army (I like that you can pick your own stuff and skip months)

And where did I find out about all these subscriptions? From you! You lovely, lovely enablers.  Thank you!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a recent addict... but I'm hooked!
> 
> ...


why are you cancling citrus lane, im not subscribed, but could you tell me what you thought of it? whats love club box?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> why are you cancling citrus lane, im not subscribed, but could you tell me what you thought of it? whats love club box?


 I'm going to cancel Citrus Lane because I feel it's not a good value. I'm trying it because I got the Groupon, $35 for 3 months, which makes the box between $11-12 a month.  In the November box, I got one good toy for my son, but the rest was bowls, food, and a Goodbyn (basically, kid's tupperware).  I appreciate that they send out all natural/eco-friendly stuff, but it's mostly things I could buy for myself, and that my son doesn't currently need.  Also, the value for the box was approximately $30, and this is going off of their prices (personally, I'd never pay $8 for a set of 4 plastic bowls, but that's me).  Paying $25 for $30 worth of stuff, most of which I would never buy for my son, seems like a waste of money.  They have the December and January boxes to change my mind, but at this point I will cancel them when my 3 months is up.

Love Club is a fairly new box, it's $12 a month for â€œan assortment of accessories, beauty products, paper goods &amp; unique items from a handful of our favorite businesses each month.â€ (from the site) Here's the link:  http://club.justlove.ly/pages/about  I've seen stuff like handmade jewelry, graphic prints, note cards, handmade soaps, etc.  The waiting list seems pretty long, I've been on it since Oct and have yet to hear back.  But the lady that does it (it's a one-woman show right now) seems to be really good at answering questions and inquiries, and she has a FB page where she occasionally offers opportunities to skip the waiting list.

Aaaaand I've obviously had way too much caffeine already this morning, so I'll just step off my little soapbox here! I hope this was helpful!


----------



## fate (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm _trying_ to whittle down my list...

* = have the ability to skip/pause

*CURRENT MONTHLY:*

Ditsies*

Goodies* (first month)

Ipsy

Pink Beryl*

Pop Sugar
Square Hue*

Starlooks (first month)

Yuzen

*ONE TIME PURCHASES:*

Glossybox (Nov-Jan)

Kara's Way (Dec)

Love Club (Oct-Dec)

Love With Food (Dec-Feb)

Stitch Fix (if it counts as a subscription)

*SKIPPING / CONSIDERING CANCELING:*

Birchbox

Julep

PV.Body

*CANCELED*

28 Day Hug

Hammock Pack

Jewel Mint

Little Black Bag


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to cancel Citrus Lane because I feel it's not a good value. I'm trying it because I got the Groupon, $35 for 3 months, which makes the box between $11-12 a month.  In the November box, I got one good toy for my son, but the rest was bowls, food, and a Goodbyn (basically, kid's tupperware).  I appreciate that they send out all natural/eco-friendly stuff, but it's mostly things I could buy for myself, and that my son doesn't currently need.  Also, the value for the box was approximately $30, and this is going off of their prices (personally, I'd never pay $8 for a set of 4 plastic bowls, but that's me).  Paying $25 for $30 worth of stuff, most of which I would never buy for my son, seems like a waste of money.  They have the December and January boxes to change my mind, but at this point I will cancel them when my 3 months is up.
> 
> ...


thank you this was super helpful!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not subscribed to too many things, but here's my list:

*Currently Subscribed:*

Ipsy - $10

Little Black Bag* - $49.99/month +$4.95 shipping

*Considering:*

Eco-Emi - $15

The Soap Box - $19.99 (quarterly)

*Trying Out:*

Love With Food (only planning on staying 'til I get my first box in Jan, as I got it for free; just had to pay $2 for shipping)

Anyone have thoughts on Eco-Emi and The Soap Box? Both look interesting, but I'm unsure about joining for now. I did consider joining Birchbox, but after all the bad reviews that I've seen, and I really only wanted makeup since I don't have much, as I have no interest in the lifestyle items or perfume samples, I decided against it. Maybe I'll look into it in the future, but definitely not anytime soon.

With ipsy, I have heard bad things, but over the past year, they've improved so much and after seeing the Oct bag, I decided to give it a shot. I've gotten two bags so far (just got my Dec one today) and I've loved most of the items I've gotten. I love ipsy and if they keep it up, I'll definitely stay with them for the long term. I'm really happy that they're focusing on makeup since I don't really wear makeup on a daily basis, so for $10/month, it's a great deal to try out various products I'd probably never try out on my own.

As for Little Black Bag, I had fun trading items and it was fun to try. Their customer service was very nice and helpful and got back to me quickly. I'm happy they have the "skip a month" option, since I really can't justify getting new bags every month. They have a great return policy as well, so had no issues with that. I'd suggest if you got an expensive item that you'd do an exchange credit since you'll get an additional item in your bag close to what the retail price of the exchanged item. If you did a return, you don't get as much back.

I just signed up to Love With Food as I found a code that you can get your first box for free. All you have to pay is the $2 for shipping. I plan on cancelling right after I get my box since I simply wanted to try it out for the month. If I like it, I may re-subscribe in the future. Otherwise, I only lose $2, which isn't a huge deal.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2012)

Pengutango, you might want to check out Goodies Co. if you want a food sub.  It's only $7/month, and from the YouTube reviews, the box is at least 2x the size of the LWF box!  A couple things, tho - there is a huuuuge waitlist, so hop on it now even if you're not sure.  It'll take at least a month to get an invite.  Also, it is run by a division of Walmart, and I know some people won't go near anything associated with them.

But, it's a sub to consider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also get Ipsy, and I love it!  I am scared to buy makeup (especially expensive stuff!) and this is a great way for me to try it out.  What did you think of the gloss this month?  I was worried about the color, but I think it looks good on me.  Now I have to figure out where a mom of 2 can go to rock a bright red lip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Dec 11, 2012)

Hm, I'll look into it magicalmom. What kind of food do you tend to get? Is it more general stuff or more specialty stuff? Yeah, I've got friends who won't go near a Walmart unless it's their last resort or get dragged inside. ^^;

I agree with that completely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate spending money on makeup since I rarely use it, other than special occasions, which is why when I do buy some, I better LOVE it. XD Of course even then... I still usually rely on my friend to more or less do my makeup for me since I'm not great with it. I am working on it though and I've gotten a little bit better, especially since I can try out a bunch of products and see what works and doesn't without breaking the bank.

As for the lip gloss... I was really worried about it too since I tend to avoid bright reds like the plague... &gt;.&lt; But, I'm SOOOO happy that it's not as bright as in the bottle with a single coat, since I have yet been able to figure how to pull it off bright reds and not feel like a clown. It's definitely buildable if you want that bold red look though. It's not as sticky as the Bare Minerals Moxie we got last month, which is the only thing I don't like about the last one. I think for me, I'd more likely use it on top a darker color to lighten it up, but not 100% if I'd wear it alone. 

What do you think about the other items? I haven't tried the highlighter sheets and I've been tempted to trade the NYX loose eyeshadow since I got it in Pearl and I don't exactly love it or hate it. Now that I think about it, I haven't even opened it yet. I LOVE the eyeliner and I definitely want to buy the full size version of it, or at least get a few other colors. I've never had a eyeliner that went on this smoothly and didn't feel like I was scratching my eyelids off.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually, this will be my first box.  But I'm putting a pic of last month's box below (from "The Fashion Bug in Florida" blog).  The great things I've heard about Goodies is that the sample sizes are pretty generous.

For Ipsy this month, I got the Walnut Pearl color, which is a rich, medium brown.  It is GORGEOUS, although I'm still learning how to use pigment instead of a pressed eyeshadow.  But for me, this coordinates with the Matt Batali from last month for a brown smoky eye so I'm keeping it!  I don't have any bright red stuff, so I'm loving the gloss.  I'm not using the liner til I'm done with the Starlet one from last month, but I've heard amazing stuff about the UD liners.  For the highlighters, I'm going to try to use a brush to sweep the powder off the sheets and onto my face.  I'm so not messing with sheets.  

Ipsy's doing a good job of building up my makeup basics, as well as letting me try new stuff.  (The "They're Real" mascara from last month is now my HG mascara! I'll be so sad when it runs out!).  I also like Beauty Army because I can pick my own samples, although I redo my profile about 100 times to get the stuff I want.  Birchbox has yet to update me on what box I'm getting, and I'm seeing a lot of box envy/disappointment on that board, so I'm really on the fence about that one.  

I hope you find the subs of your dreams!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 11, 2012)

That box looks pretty good and after looking at her review of the box, I put myself on the waiting list. In the meantime, I can do some research and go from there whenever I get the invite. Thanks for mentioning it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Yeah, I've noticed with Birchbox, it's like gambling since you may get an awesome box... or one that's complete crap. Hope you get a good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wished their boxes were more consistent, as in, having all good boxes, not some that're great, some crappy, some decent. How long have ya been with them and how've your past boxes been? I've also heard that they don't pay attention to your beauty profile and some people have complained about it. What're your thoughts on that?   I agree on that ipsy's doing a good job of building my makeup basics and trying new stuff. Besides UD, NYX, and Bare Minerals, I've never heard of any of the companies that they've featured in their bags. I love the Benefit mascara as well, though dunno if I'd actually cough up the money for the full size one, as it's a bit much to me, even if I wore makeup more frequently. At most, I'd probably get the travel size version, assuming they still sell it by the time I run out of the one ipsy sent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I've thought about Beauty Army as well, but think I'm okay with one beauty sub for now. What do you think of it so far? Can you change your profile as many times as you want as you select the products you want, as it looks like you can from what you said?   Though the UD liner goes on smoothly, I've noticed that it's quite soft too. When I first opened mine, the cap was stuck. Once I was able to yank it off, I accidentally broke the tip slightly. Luckily, it wasn't too bad so I was able to stick it back together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Same thing nearly happened with my Starlet one too. Man... these caps seriously don't like me. XD It's also doesn't seem to make crisp lines as well as liquid/gel ones do, but that doesn't bother me, though it's something to keep in mind. Although, it could also be in part of my lack of practice too.   What other subs have ya tried and would recommend? Have you tried either of the two subs I've be thinking about - The Soap Box and Eco-Emi?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2012)

No prob!  This is my first month for Birchbox, and I actually called their customer service this morning because I still don't have any shipping info.  They said because I just signed up, my box will be going out later than everyone else's.  Boo!  I was completely honest in my profile quiz, so let's see how well they match my preferences.  I have seen advice to change your age down to about 18 if you do not want anti-aging stuff!  But if I have to cut out a sub, that one's gonna be first to go!

Beauty Army is good so far, it's actually my first month for them too (subscription services are a recent obsession of mine... but I've researched them a LOT!)  and of course, I like that you can pick your own stuff.  I seriously redid my profile about 50-60 times (no lie) before I got 6 samples out of the 9 that I actually wanted.  You only get 9 to pick from each time, so it's best to be very specific in the category area about what you want.  At first I had almost every category picked, but once I narrowed it down to makeup/body/nails/eye products, then I got more of what I was looking for.  Also, for some reason, I got better stuff when I put my age at 13-18.  Crazy!  I do also like that you can skip a month if you don't end up liking any samples.

And wow, those caps really don't like you! I haven't had any trouble with mine.  But the NYX pigment... yeesh.  That stuff gets EVERYWHERE.  Another sub I'd recommend (there is another waiting list!) is Love Club Box.  It ships out of the Portland, OR area and it's $12 a month for a box of items from local artisans.  If you look back a page or so, I think I have a little blurb about it and the URL.  I have not tried Eco-Emi or the Soap Box, but I have read AWESOME stuff about Eco-Emi.  If you like eco-friendly stuff, there's also the Conscious Box.

The best way to find about subscriptions is to google the name of the sub you're looking for with the word "review".  I also like to include a recent month to get an idea of what they've sent out recently.  So, something like "Beauty Army review November", and see what bloggers are saying.  I also like to find the threads here on MUT for recent months of different subs to get an idea of how happy people are with the company and its customer service.  Happy hunting!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, I signed back up for Birchbox...couldn't resist...I just missed saving up points to buy things that I would never otherwise spend the money on. Plus, I am done with GLossybox after my 3 month runs out next month. I do think the December boxes look pretty good, so maybe it will be a good BB year?

So, starting January, I will have:

Ipsy

Starlooks

Birchbox

Goodies

and I have Beauty Army, but out of the last 7 months, I've skipped all but 2...


----------



## Shanny81 (Dec 21, 2012)

Let's See...

I currently have :

- Citrus Lane (got some great deals for subscriptions and am now paid through July)

- Birchbox

- Ipsy

- Bluum (I got voucher, so I'm paid through March, but will cancel after that)

- Popsugar (after drooling over past boxes, I signed up the December one.  LOVE IT, gonna keep it)

- Julep

- Cravebox (when I win the drawing)

Currently trying out a box (I haven't paid full price for any of these, though):

- Stork Stack

- Glossybox

- Bugsy's Box (dog stuff)

- Dazzley Box

- FabKids

With the exception of Dazzleybox, I probably won't keep any of the above.  I'm sure I will like Stork Stack, but I can't justify that one AND Citrus Lane and I'm pretty loyal to CL.  I liked my Glossybox, but not enough for $21/month.  But I really like Dazzley Box.  I'm a sucker for "gift-y" things.  I am waiting to see if I get monies for Christmas and use that to fuel my sub box addiction.

I really want to try Barkbox and Umba Box as well. 

I won't continue with Bluum once my voucher deal is over.  I don't think it is worth $14 and the products are geared towards kids 0-12m (my daughter is 2.5).  But some of the stuff we can use and some of it I use as gifts.  Eventually I will probably off load Ipsy or BB.  But for $10 its kind of hard.  I really like Ipsy, but in the last three months I've gotten eyeliner, lip gloss and mascara.  I just don't wear enough makeup to justify it for a sustained period of time....


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm truly horrible with subscriptions I just can't stay away lol 

Updates 

Subscriptions: 

1. Little Black Bag  

2. Shoemint (I ordered the mystery box too) 

3. Intimint (it's okay not in love) 

4. Beauty Army (I haven't actually received a box yet. I haven't seen anything that has called my name) 

5. PV Body (Excited for my first Month) 

6. Pop Sugar Must Have (First box is in November I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) 

7. Glossybox (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't stay away...honestly the only reason why I resubscribed is because I love those boxes :/) 

Canceled: 

1. Julep

2. New Beauty Test Tube 

3. My Glam/ Ipsy 

4. Birchbox (I just wasn't using anything...I liked the points though) 

5. Eco-Emi ( I subscribed to the natural beauty box) 

6. The Natural Beauty Box (Shipping is horrible...but honestly its not their fault it's just the fact that they're located in Cananda.) 

7. Stylemint (my closet is only so big) 

8. Jewel Mint (I honestly really dislike the jewelry...it's not me) 

9. The Natural Beauty Box (Horrible shipping and they just plan outright lie) 

10. Starlooks (I rather just buy make I know I will love)


----------



## amylovescoffee (Dec 31, 2012)

I am a junkie as well

1.  Yuzen (you get so much for your money)

2. Love with food (not sure how much I love this one)

3.  Ipsy (non-edible candy)

4.  Klutchclub (again you get so much for your money and such variety)

5. Kona kase (I love trying sports products)

6. Hungry globetrotter- delicious

7. Love with food (good but I may eventually cancel)

8. Pawalla x2 for the dogs (man they love it and it's a great value too)

9. Knoshbox (yummy)

10. Samplrs (yummy) 

11. Julep (hand candy)

12.  Boxtera- waiting on the first box

13.  Bugsby's box- waiting on the first box

14. go bites- sort of a box subscription- helps me stay on a decent diet

canceled:

Gourmet Spotting: the hot sauce bottle broke in shipping all over everything.  not happy with their customer service- otherwise I would have kept it.

Do I get an award or a diagnosis?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a junkie as well
> 
> ...


What do you actually get in the Kona Kase?  I feel like I generally have my endurance workouts covered but I am guessing there must be something to it if you guys are subbing.   Also, on a side note, I got this code today, "If you're new to Bulu Box, your first month is on us! Use promo code TWEET10 at checkout."


----------



## amylovescoffee (Dec 31, 2012)

this month was: 

protein bars: mazamabar (full size carb 50, pro 10, fat 21); health warrior chia bar (carb 13, pro 3, fat 6)- both vegan Earnest Eats- chocolate peanut butter bar (carb 32, pro 10, fat 6)

Protein shake: pure matters vegan pea protein (1 shake- powder in chcoolate): (carb 5, pro 25, fat 1.5)

electrolyte replacement: 2 tablets of nunn (different flavors in each box), drip drop 1 packet

energy during workout: cliff shot turbo in double espresso plus caffeine (24 carb, 100mg caffeine)

I can send you a half off code if you are interested


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 31, 2012)

That would be great! Just send me a pm   I may try it out.  I have a lot of stuff in that category though.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do I get an award or a diagnosis?


 Diagnosis. Don't worry though, you are in good company.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 3, 2013)

I joined this site to learn which subscriptions seemed to be better than others. One of my major NY resolutions was to cut out at least half my subscription addictions!
I've learned a lot from everyone. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my current list and also the ones I have just dropped for budget reasons. I dropped a couple due to quality issues which have been noted by others:

*Current and plan to keep:*

1) Hammock Pack

2) Goodies Co.

3) Pop Sugar Must Have

4) Sample Society

5) Square Hue

6) Knoshbox

7) Julibox

8) Candle Voyage

9) Glossybox

10) Ipsy- Glam Bag

11) Starbox

12) StyleMint

13) JewelMint ( the "Mints" are prob. temporary)

14) KlutchClub

15) NB Test Tube ( quarterly)

*Surprise contents but not auto-renewing*

Golden Tote- I love this one too much to leave it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Cancelled this month:*

1) Amazepack

2) Blissmo

3) 28 Day Hug

4) Yuzen ( this one hurt to let go!!)

5) Eco-Emi

6) Beauty Fix quarterly

7) Beauty Army

8) Birchbox #1 sub.

9) Birchbox #2 sub

10) Birchbox #3 sub.

11) Birchbox Man

12) Petit Amuse

13) PV Body-- extreme CS probs, sadly

14) NatureBox

15) Go Bites

16) GFreely

17) Goodebox

18) Look Bag ( canceled in Nov)

19) Ali's Bling Box ( had a 2 month sub from one of those " deal"  sites)

20) Twistband Club

21) Honest Company home bundle

*Want to try:*

1) Seasonsbox-- May wait for Jan. reviews.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2013)

Time for January update.

So I'm currently subscribed to:

POPSUGAR

Yuzen

Ending:

Birchbox - last month of gift sub

Goodies - suspended til Feb

Considering:

Ipsy - although I'm set on makeup I still feel like there's at least one item in each month's bag that I wish I could have tried.

Cancelled:

Love With Food - it just pales in comparison to Goodies, and I certainly don't need two food subs.

Glossybox - I gave them a chance after cancelling back in August, and they didn't live up to my expectations. No third chances  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 3, 2013)

I finally got off all wait lists - and I need to start comparing and paring down.  Here's what I have:

1)Ipsy (my fave!) - OiiO, you should check out the sneak peeks for Jan.  So far, no makeup!

2)Birchbox - didn't like my first one, reset my beauty profile, let's see how it goes...

3)Beauty Army - I really want the Whip Hand Cosmetics in Special Forces this month, and you get 7 samples this month!

4)Goodies - so glad I'm off the waitlist! Loved the December box.

5)Love Club Box - This waitlist took awhile too.  I was underwhelmed, as it was mainly paper products for Dec, but I have high hopes for Jan.

6)Citrus Lane - Got the 3 month Groupon, and then was able to use the "TAKEHALF" code for half of my first "monthly" box.  I like this one, but would never pay $25 a month!

Just won the drawing for my first Cravebox (the Resolutions one).  If I like it, I'll keep buying them.

And I may sign up for Julep with the penny deal, and skip the other months til they send out Mystery Boxes.  Seems like the best way to go with them.  Does anyone know how often the Mystery Boxes come out?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 3, 2013)

I currently have:

Yuzen (my fave!)

PopSugar

Birchbox x 2

Ipsy

Love with Food (I signed on through Groupon - will cancel after my 3 mo)

Julep (just signed up for the penny deal...I'll probably cancel)

Cravebox - Winter Favorites was my first, but I have three teen boxes and a resolutions box headed my way. I'll probably keep it.

Waiting for an invite from Goodies.co

I never even knew such a thing as sub boxes existed until October, lol. Started getting my first sub boxes in Nov and I am totally hooked. I justify it by using some of the items as gifts.


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 3, 2013)

My list updated again in the new year...

Current and will continue -

Popsugar (my fave lifestyle box, just converted to a 6-month sub)

Goodies.co (my fave foodie box)

Occasional boxes -

Cravebox (new year resolution will be my first box and don't see any other interesting boxes upcoming yet)

Popsugar luxury (bought both for her and him box, not really happy with them but probably will buy next round out of curiousty)

Birchbox limited editions (bought almost all their LE boxes including the recent home edition, so far so good)

Considering to cancel -

Love with Food (cancelling after my 3 months groupon, Goodies is better)

Glossybox (cancelling after my 3 months sub, hate their CS)

Cancelled -

Birchbox (I was tired of the packette samples)

Ipsy (cancelled twice... and I'm not going back any more)

KlutchClub (one of the bottle drinks was spilled and CS refused to reply my email... so...)

NatureBox (the food was great but I felt unsafe with no online account checking/tracking/etc...)

QVC Test Tube and New Beauty Test Tube (I have too much skincare at home that could last me at least 3 years so I don't need any more at this point of time)

Want to try -

Seasonsbox (the Jan preview looks promising but only 1-year sub looks affordable and I'm not sure whether I should spend $250 on something I haven't even heard of before yesterday... Otherwise $34.99 monthly would be the same as Popsugar and I wouldn't subscribe this one...)


----------



## amylovescoffee (Jan 4, 2013)

Klutchclub seems to be slow to reply to emails.  I would recommend calling them or posting on their fb page if you want to pursue


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Klutchclub seems to be slow to reply to emails.  I would recommend calling them or posting on their fb page if you want to pursue


 Oops. Thanks for your suggestion but I cancelled 2 or 3 months ago...  &gt;_&lt;


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amylovescoffee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Klutchclub seems to be slow to reply to emails.  I would recommend calling them or posting on their fb page if you want to pursue


 I found out recently that a third party handles their email first, then it gets to the people I have talked with at the company.

The first part isn't so great but I think the company had a huge growth explosion after they had some offers on the " Daily Candy" type sites.

Klutch has an AMAZING CEO, Julie, and an equally impressive nutrition/ sports expert, Allie.

Both ladies helped me formulate my exercise and nutrition supplement programs when I started Jenny Craig 2 months ago and I give them a lot of credit for the success I've had thus far. 20 lbs lost, 40 to go.

I can't even begin to tell how they cared and helped me get motivated and started without crying, even now.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 10, 2013)

I just got my first Lip Factory Inc box and I really like it.  So now Ive got LFI, GB and Ipsy.  GB has this one last chance to impress me or I'm out.  Bad enough my first box was missing an item...they took care of it right away but that's not a good sign if you ask me.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm currently subscribed to:

Ipsy

New Beauty Test Tube

Julep

Beauty Army

Glossybox

Love with food

Sample Society


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

New subs: Yuzen (now quarterly sub) yeah! and Boombox (trying it out.)

I sub to: Birchbox

              Eco-emi

              Curlbox

              Crave-box (occssionally, still on the fence.)

               Klutch club (on occassion)

Cancelled: Glossy-box

                  Conscious box

                  Naturebox

                  Pop-sugar (like them, too pricey for me)

                  La Bella box


----------



## lyndieonline (Jan 11, 2013)

What's Boombox???


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New subs: Yuzen (now quarterly sub) yeah! and Boombox (trying it out.)
> 
> ...


 Oh I forgot, I tried Blissmo and Mighty Nest (like them, too pricey!)


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's Boombox???


 It's a brand new subscription box for natural hair, natural beauty, and the natural lifestyle, that's geared towards women with extremely kinky, coily, tightly curled hair which most women of color have,


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

As of now, I have;

GlossyBox

Ipsy

Julep (skip sometimes)

Birchbox

Little Black Bag (skip sometimes)

Goodies

Trying this month:

SeasonsBox

Pawalla (second time, first was great -- may sub to them permanently)

Considering:

PopSugar (watching my friend Steph's January box to decide on this, I think)

Dumped:

Starlooks (Did December. Mistake.)

Conscious Box (They send out full boxes but I had extreme shipping issues for both months I was with them -- plus they really were all food. No body stuff, etc, when I got mine)

Nature Box (LOVE IT but 20 bucks a month is a little pricey for me to add another food sub right now)

And I'm sure I'm forgetting something lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 12, 2013)

*Currently Subbed to:*

Sample Society

Birchbox

Goodies.co

Love w/Food (through the Groupon 3-month Trial)

*Cancelled or Will Cancel:*

Loosebutton - after Fall 2012 box

Lookbag - after the October 2012 fiasco

Ipsy - Subbed for one year, and I let it expire after the December 2012 bag. I'll keep an eye out for the spoilers, and buy interesting bags on a one-off basis.

Love w/Food - Feb will be the last box of the Groupon deal, and I will not renew. Goodies is a far better deal...

Julep - tested out the penny box...was okay, just too much polish in my life!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 12, 2013)

I have trimmed back on my subs because I just have so much. I rotate at least one per month to change it up.

For January I have:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Starlooks

Goodies.co

Square Hue


----------



## page5 (Jan 12, 2013)

I buy single boxes now and then but for monthly subs I have Ipsy and Goodies. My husband just bought me a three month sub with Yuzen and a six month with Birchbox for my birthday. I only asked for thy Yuzen one and I'm not sure where the BB idea came from except I use one of the boxes to organize some of the stuff on his dresser. I didn't have a very good experience with BB last year but I'll keep an open mind and hope I receive at least one good item each month. At least I should accumulate enough points to buy something I want from the BB shop.

I have a surplus of samples right now so I plan to keep my boxes to a minimum for the next six months and use up some of my stash. It is nice to have extras though, every time one of my girls loses a lip balm or mascara I can just reach in my stash and find another one (or two or three, lol) for her.


----------



## nellswell (Jan 12, 2013)

First off, hello from a newbie (I've been lurking in this group for about a month now and finally decided to join in!).

I'm not sure I have "the right" yet to chime in here (lol) as -- with the exception of Julep --  I haven't yet subscribed to any subscription box for more than a month at a time (still deciding which one(s) best fit my limited funds!) but here are the ones I have tried:

*Conscious Box: *I first tried this in July of last year. I liked it well enough but couldn't justify the $19 price tag, so I cancelled it. I subscribed once more last month after deciding to give it another chance, just received my January 2013 box, and once again... I just cancelled it. I don't hate it but it's still not quite "me" enough to justify the price. They do pack the boxes pretty full but nothing inside either box "wowed" me. Perhaps if my financial situation improves (or if they lower the price -- or if I found some sort of deal) I would subscribe again.

*Gotham Box: *This company doesn't seem to exist anymore (?) and after I received my one and only box from them last summer, I'm not surprised they (seemingly) went out of business. Two items (a chocolate bar and a beef jerky/pepperoni stick thing that I couldn't even eat) for $20?! Granted they were full-size, but still -- the box was supposed to include "at least 3" items. It's a shame, because I love NYC and San Francisco, and loved the idea of this sub!

*Julep: *Another that I joined last summer. I purchased a month-to-month subscription and ended up receiving 4 boxes. I actually intended to cancel sooner than I did just because I wasn't using the polishes, but I kept forgetting to call during business hours to cancel! I did receive several nice polishes -- again, I just wasn't using them enough (most of them, I still have -- unopened! Anyone want any Julep nail polish from last summer/fall?



)

*Bulu Box: *The 4th and final of the boxes that I first tried last summer. I signed up through one of the blogs (I believe it was "Everyone Loves a Treasure") after I saw a deal to get a free box. I liked it better than I thought, but not enough to continue with my subscription at the time. I decided to try again last month and am currently waiting for the January 2013 box (which I've now read is... not the greatest-sounding of boxes, but I suppose I will see for myself when it arrives!).

*Little Black Bag*: Fun, addicting, and dangerous... for me! Technically, I was only a member for one month (December 2012), but I decided to cancel my membership after spending close to $300 on four different bags!



 (I think part of that was just "novelty" aspect, but... just in case... I decided to hold back for now!) I was impressed by the customer service, and might join this one again someday if my financial situation improves, or once I've made up my mind about all the other subscription services!

*Klutch Club*: This is one of the subs I ordered while on my "subscription box" spree last month. I actually really liked the December box. I still cancelled after ordering (just while I'm checking out all the other subs) but I can see myself going back to this one. I liked the variety, the size of the samples, ease of the website, and the price seems reasonable for everything they packed into the box!

*Beauty Army*: Another box that I tried last month, then cancelled. I like the idea of it and did receive one B&amp;BW shower gel and one lip gloss that I liked, but wasn't too thrilled with the rest of my choices and ended up having to pick stuff that I was "meh" about (like tea). I read somewhere -- probably on here! -- to try entering a different age than my "old" 33 years, so maybe I'll try again sometime and pretend to be 18 and see if the sample choices are any better.





*Love With Food*: JUST got my first box in the mail today! I haven't tried anything yet and thus haven't decided whether to keep or cancel.

That does it for the subs that I've actually received. I'm still waiting for *Ipsy, Pop Sugar Must Have* (this sounds like it has the potential to be either really amazing or really disappointing -- obviously, I'm hoping for the former!) and *Goodies Co.*, as well as the second Bulu Box I mentioned above. I signed up for the Birchbox mailing list awhile back and finally got my invite, but it was when I was really struggling with money so I ignored it and highly doubt the invite is still good. I'm not sure yet whether I should try again with that one. I was also really considering *Healthy Surprise* but contacted customer service with a question and was... less than impressed with their response. Plus, I just heard of *Boxtera* which seems better (to me). I might try that one next month.

Anyway, it's nice to be here!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 13, 2013)

Klutch club specialty boxes are great.  I was able to purchase several boxes on special.  I purchsed a 2 boxes for $20 special and the New year's box for shipping cost of $8 only!  Great box!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm currently subbed to:

Birchbox

Birchbox Man

Ipsy

New Beauty Test Tube

Sample Society

I need to cut one of mine out.  But I can't quit Birchbox (on a year sub started this month...LOL) or Birchbox Man (since that is DH's) and I don't want to give up Ipsy.  Which leaves New Beauty Test Tube, which is a GREAT value for me...but not sure I need all that stuff.  Or Sample Society, which most people think is boring, but I have loved (almost) every box I'm gotten (self-tanner...really?)  So anyway...GAH.  I don't know what to do.  Thinking NBTT has to go...but then again, I've gotten some super-awesome stuff in mine!  I might cancel it, wait and see what people are getting and then order it if it is something I want....lol


----------



## lyndieonline (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Dennellie! I have super straight hair so that wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have trimmed back on my subs because I just have so much. I rotate at least one per month to change it up.
> 
> ...


 You're smart to do that!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First off, hello from a newbie (I've been lurking in this group for about a month now and finally decided to join in!).
> 
> ...


 Welcome.  Please chime in anytime!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Ladies, I am newer to the subscription world but have been loving it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far I have done Pv Body fitness clothing for two months and skipped this month, will get my first Pop Sugar as well as Glossybox this month and got a intro box from Julep yesterday. I am also starting Sample Society in February and am on the wait list for Birchbox. I have done a couple boxes of Little Black Bag, its addicting so I have to be careful with that especially with jewelery lol. Also I have done mystery boxes both from Style and Jewel mint with great results so far. Wow this sub thing is getting a bit out of hand but I LOVE receiving treasures in the mail


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I currently only subscribe to PopSugar and Glossy box. January will be my first Glossybox and I signed up because of the Man Repeller collaboration. I'll probably see what February brings with that one before I decide to keep it or not. Sephora keeps me pretty stocked with samples, so I'm more interested in the life style ones. I will probably sub to Hammock Pack for Feb. I wanted to do the January box, but I missed the deadline. I'm also interested in Golden Tote, but have talked myself out of it for the time being.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 16, 2013)

Golden Tote, reading your post reminded me of that one, now one more to try but that one seems like a great find!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 19, 2013)

I just subbed to a new healthy snack box called Graze.  $5 a week.  You get a different healthy snack box delivered to you every week.  You choose what snacks (nuts, fruits, crackers etc.) you love, like or are willing to try and they'll create specialty boxes just for you.

If you're interested in subbing, [edited to remove referral link per TOS] visit www.graze.com/us.  It's not officially open to the public yet, it's by invitation only. If you sign up, you'll receive your first box free.  Any people you get to sign up, you can donate $1 to a charity.  Let us know if you signed up or not and what you think.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am newer to the subscription world but have been loving it!
> ...


 I know what you mean.  I was out of contro;l Nov. and Dec.  After I received my credit card bill, I really calmed down.  Now I but individual boxes to try them out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

My current lineup:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Glossybox

Starlooks

Goodies Co

Graze

Little Black Bag

I really need to pare them down to just a couple, but I hate to let any of them go...I think Glossybox will get the ax first after I use my free box (as much as I love the products, the company just leaves much to be desired) and it's the most expensive...

I love the idea of Graze but $5 a week might be a bit much...then again I did resolve to make better food and snack choices...so we'll see if it helps me!

I have gotten too many Little Black Bags lately, so I'm going to take a hiatus for a few months. I seem to operate on a seasonal basis with them...I'll get bags weekly every few months, refresh my accessories collection, then stop for a while.

Ipsy, Starlooks, and Goodies are going NOWHERE, I will be keeping them no matter what. Birchbox made me pretty happy this month, and I mostly joined again because I was missing the points, so we'll see if they can keep making me happy.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 20, 2013)

The thing about Graze is if you sub, you'll get your 1st &amp; 5th box free.  After that, I'll probably cancel.  It works out to be $15 for 5 boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing about Graze is if you sub, you'll get your 1st &amp; 5th box free.  After that, I'll probably cancel.  It works out to be $15 for 5 boxes.


 I've already subbed, so I am planning to stick around til at least my 5th box. It's just debating if I want to spend $20 a month on snacks. On one hand, I might spend that much already on some weeks, and the crap I get out of the vending machine at work is far less nutritious than their offerings. On the other hand, some weeks I don't buy snacks at all. 

But I'm also trying to change my diet for the better, and I think sometimes that involves eating more healthy snacks so I eat less at meals. So I'm a little torn on this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it just depends if I feel it's worth it once I start getting it!

Really, it's probably a better sub for my goals than Goodies...I just can't let Goodies go at that price!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 20, 2013)

I feel you completely.  Another thing, you can change how often you receive boxes as well; start, restart type thing.


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 20, 2013)

I had BB for months because I loved getting surprises in the mail and didn't realize this whole world of subs was out there.  Found out about Popsugar sometime in October, I think, and since then I've gotten hooked.  Signed up for waaaaay too many over Christmas vacation.  Though, ironically, I did drop BB, since almost all I got was skin care, tanning stuff, or foils.

*Currently have*

Popsugar

Ipsy

Sample Society

Dollar Shave Club (barely count this one because it's so boring, but it is surprisingly handy)

Little Black Bag

Stylemint

Ditsies

Graze

*Cancelled*

Birchbox

*Tried*

Dazzley

*Considering*

Julibox

Boxtera

La Bella Box

Square Hue

Dazzley (an assortment of stuff, but focuses on at least one piece of jewelry per box) recently went up from $20 to $25, and I decided that was too much for what I got last time (a set of earrings, a matching set of earrings/necklace, a chocolate square, and some tea), but I find myself wearing the jewelry more than I expected to, so I don't know.  I'll be more excited about Ditsies when there is more than one style of underwear and may not skip so often, but I will stay signed up for now.  Assuming I like Graze I probably won't get Boxtera, as well, since it is kinda pricey.  I only need so many work snacks.  La Bella Box (boutique goods-food and bath stuff, mostly) looked really good for a few months, but I'm glad I didn't get January.  It looked disappointing and not worth the $20.  

My favorite is probably Popsugar, but I'm pretty disappointed with the spoilers for January.  Hopefully it gets good again. I'm one of those people who actually liked December.

I think I'll probably try La Bella or Julibox (alcoholic drinks/mixers) next.  $40 is really too much for 4 drinks that I have to make myself, but it looks so cute, and getting surprise alcohol delivered to my door is very tempting.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've already subbed, so I am planning to stick around til at least my 5th box. It's just debating if I want to spend $20 a month on snacks. On one hand, I might spend that much already on some weeks, and the crap I get out of the vending machine at work is far less nutritious than their offerings. On the other hand, some weeks I don't buy snacks at all.
> ...


 Dang enablers.  I totally caved and signed up for this one (Someone keeps putting links up on the Birchbox FB wall, lol).  I did like that you could "trash" the ones that you didn't ever want, and I went ahead and "loved" the ones that sounded delish.  So let's see how well they put together my first box, I may just cancel after that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least it's a healthy thing to cave to? lol. Justification.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha!  my main thing will be portion size - for $20/month they better be sending out more than tiny packets.  Esp cause I get Goodies for only $7/mo for approx 2 lbs of food!  But yeah, I'm a sucker for new stuff, and it seems to have a great launch/business plan with the invite only thing right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They are small portions (I've looked at plenty of reviews)...but not unreasonably so, IMO. Here is a blog post (NOT MINE) that I found with pictures of one of the UK boxes. http://jenventure.blogspot.com/2012/11/graze-box-review.html
> ...


 i'm really looking for something convenient, healthier, tasty, and properly portioned. i snack all the time (says the girl munching on peanut butter m&amp;ms) so having better choices delivered will hopefully get me back on track with my weight loss.


----------



## shadowboxer (Jan 21, 2013)

I love all of my sub boxes right now.  I'm 35 and have never worn makeup or used any face creams, body creams, or hair stuff before 3 months ago.  I figured since I had no idea what products even existed that subs would give me a good introduction.  I still don't have a single brown eyeliner, red lipstick, or pink lip gloss.

New Beauty Test Tube

BirchBox

Love With Food

Petit Amuse

Square Hue

Julep (skip often)

Sample Society

Ipsy

Glossybox

Starbox

Goodies

Graze (just signed up, obviously)


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *millhavenslotti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had BB for months because I loved getting surprises in the mail and didn't realize this whole world of subs was out there.  Found out about Popsugar sometime in October, I think, and since then I've gotten hooked.  Signed up for waaaaay too many over Christmas vacation.  Though, ironically, I did drop BB, since almost all I got was skin care, tanning stuff, or foils.
> 
> ...


 I subbed to La Bella box.  Good quality suff; the only thing is each box is a theme and you never know when you sub what you'll get.  So the box I

received was all chocolate.  While I like chocolate, I didn't like what they sent and really wanted body products and household items.  The good thinig is I was able to gift it; it was Christmas.

I prefer variety of item in boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

Deenellie! Step away from new subs!


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 21, 2013)

Lip factory is open for subscriptions now!  http://www.lipfactoryinc.com/


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jan 22, 2013)

> Lip factory is open for subscriptions now! Â http://www.lipfactoryinc.com/


 I subbed


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 22, 2013)

They just posted a hint on their facebook page that it might be nail art oriented.  I do love me some high end nail polish!


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deenellie! Step away from new subs!


 WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDD!! Yesssssssssssssssssssss!  Hellllllllllllllllllllllllllp Me!


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 23, 2013)

Red Tricycle has a free month sub for Love with Food.  http://woobox.com/nxyhgt/2sizja  &lt;~I'm not sure if that is a referral link...so to be FAIR, just go to the Red Tricycle Facebook page and you'll see the post on their page.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

--I am not affiliated with Love with Food or Red Tricycle.  I just like free stuff and food.  LOL


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 23, 2013)

TY for the info!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you! I went and "liked" the page and filled out the 5-piece form... but I didn't see where to actually get the 1-month thing.  Do they email you a code?

ETA:  Just got this info off of the Freebie Garden blog (run by our very own OiiO!):

"Everyone who enters will receive a free month code on January 30th and two people will win a 6-month subscription.

Good luck!"


----------



## OiiO (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I went and "liked" the page and filled out the 5-piece form... but I didn't see where to actually get the 1-month thing.  Do they email you a code?
> 
> ...


 Weee I'm famous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Weee I'm famous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol I found the Freebie one on a google search, and I've checked out your beauty one a lot... took me awhile to realize you did both of them!  They're awesome, btw


----------



## OiiO (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I found the Freebie one on a google search, and I've checked out your beauty one a lot... took me awhile to realize you did both of them!  They're awesome, btw


 Thank you!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm currently only signed up for two

Glossybox and Sample Society, but as soon as I get my invite from Birchbox I'm going to be subscribed to them too!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried out Love With Food since I found a coupon that let me have my first month free, just had to pay $2 for shipping. I got the January 2013 box and while I enjoyed the items I got, but if I had paid full price, I would have felt a little gypped. The box seemed to be a little lacking from earlier boxes. I may come back in the future, but not sure as of now. That, and I also don't want to subscribe to too many boxes at once.

*Currently subscribed:*

Ipsy

Goodies Co. (my first box will be in February I believe)

Little Black Bag (loving the "skip month" option, otherwise I would have dropped this. XD)

*Dropped:*

Love With Food

*Considering:*

Eco-Emi (I enjoyed the leftover November 2012 box I got, but I'm thinking that buying leftover boxes works better for me at this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Yuzen (since it's changing into a quarterly, I'm a little more willing to try it)

Kara's Way

The Soap Box by Fortune Cookie Soap


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 26, 2013)

oh update:

Subscribed to: 

Ipsy

Julep

Beauty Army

Glossybox

Birchbox

Sample Society(might drop it since I got BB)

Didn't get this season's NBTT D:


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh update:
> 
> ...


 Re: the NBTT:  You didn't miss much.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, thanks to you horrible (



) enablers, I just subbed to Lip Factory and Klutchclub. 

So, in total, that brings me to:


(2) Birchbox subs (one for me, and one for my 18yo daughter) 
(2) Ipsy subs (again, one for me, and one for my 18yo daughter)

Lip Factory (if it's REALLY good, I'll sub up for my girlie)
Klutchclub (I think we can just share this one)
Loot Crate (for my 15yo son ~ just subbed today ... felt guilty that
DD and I have so frickin' many and my son has zippo. It's geek/gaming gear, so you KNOW it's gonna be AWESOME!)
PopSugar (my daughter and I just share this one)
Whimseybox (a crafting sub)
Brit + Co Kit (another crafting sub)

Wow. I didn't realize how many I've got going. I think I should really evaluate them and start cutting out the chaff. If I had to choose at this very moment, I think I'd cut Brit + Co, PopSugar and Whimseybox. All three seemed to start off strong and then just kinda crapped out.

That would save me $75 ~ I can buy a lot of fun stuff that I *know* will be kewl for $75!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lip factory is open for subscriptions now!  http://www.lipfactoryinc.com/


 I can't quite place my finger on why, but I don't have the best feeling about lipfactoryinc after visiting their site and watching a few youtube unboxing videos.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re: the NBTT:  You didn't miss much.


 I noticed D:


----------



## lovelockdown (Jan 27, 2013)

Updated:

Ipsy

Birchbox

2 Beauty Armys.....supposed to cancel one but wanted the 7th item on both this month, will be down to 1 next one

Cancelled: 28 day hug, glossybox , and the look bag discontinued,,, i think 3 subs is more than enough for me.


----------



## DonnaD (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't quite place my finger on why, but I don't have the best feeling about lipfactoryinc after visiting their site and watching a few youtube unboxing videos.


I really liked what was in my first box.  I love how active and responsive they are on their facebook page and I really love that they throw in a bunch of little extras.  I'm going to stay with them until they either do something stupid or send crappy stuff.   I saw a spoiler for the upcoming box that made me happy too.  Lipstick in Stompin' Grapes by 29 cosmetics and Hint of Honey lip treatment (golden glitter honey balm.)  I'm thrilled to death it's not freakin' red.  I'm so sick of all the red lipsticks &amp; glosses (which I cannot wear) that all of my subs seem to want to send.


----------



## MintyBerry (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm currently subscribed to: Popsugar - I have a 3 month sub right now but I'm thinking about canceling if feb and march are meh. I'm spending way too much as it is. Seasonsbox - my new favorite right now! I really hope the quality stays the same as their first box Ipsy - just started for Feb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep - skipping indefinitely Squarehue - was a gift from the bf, I'm super excited about the feb colors On the fence about trying: Yuzen - it looks amazing but I recently started making my own skincare products so I don't really need more... Graze box - looks delicious but I don't know if I can justify spending so much on snacks Hammock Pack - I love their packaging but it is a little pricey for what you get


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 28, 2013)

Love Yuzen, trying Graze for (5) weeks and Hammock Pack; I've been wanting to try, but I have enough subs.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 28, 2013)

Rehab.



> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love Yuzen, trying Graze for (5) weeks and Hammock Pack; I've been wanting to try, but I have enough subs.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

Popsugar Must Have 6 months. Dropped all the others.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm currently testing out a few to decide what I want to keep:

PopSugar  Dec-February

Hammock Pack January-March

SeasonsBox: January -March

Yuzen: Quarterly starting with February

Right now I'm thinking I'll definitely get rid of Hammock Pack unless February/March are amazing, I love the concept but the value just isn't there when you compare what you're paying to what you're receiving. I'm torn between PopSugar and SeasonsBox though, I've loved January/February SeasonsBox and I really like that you can preview the items. I really like that I could potentially not sign up for SeasonsBox and then if I love a preview I could just hit purchase, so I know I'll likely never miss out if there's an amazing box. I love the value in PopSugar boxes but January was kind of  a miss for me so I think it will really depend on the February box. I think what gets me is that I'm afraid to cancel PopSugar and then miss something amazing, guess that's how they get you!


----------



## MaiteS (Jan 28, 2013)

Right now I'm currently subscribed to Beauty Army, Beauty Box 5, and Glossy Box and I signed up for Birchbox and Ipsy but I have been wait listed on those two. My first Beauty Army Box just got shipped out today so I should be getting my January box in February, haha. Yippie! But I am excited since I know what Im getting for that.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rehab.


 I just fell off the wagon.


----------



## lyndieonline (Jan 29, 2013)

*Currently subbed:*

KlutchClub (got the best of box because of a code, may not keep it but I'll see after box comes this week)

Graze (supposed to get my first box this week and I'm super excited)

Love with Food (Bought the groupon for 3 months. Won't be keeping. Love Goodies much more.)

Goodies (on hold for 3 months while I check out Love with Food but I'm already thinking about unfreezing)

Ipsy (my first sub box and I don't think I'll ever drop it...so worth over $10 to me)

*Tried and Canceled:*

Bulu Box (products just not right for me)

Pop Sugar (Need to trim $ from my budget...will probably resub at some point)

Julep (there's just no way I'd use that much polish)

Birchbox (not impressed with items and wouldn't buy the high end items even if I loved them)

I feel like I'm forgetting something....oh well.

*Other:*

Stylemint - Love their Mystery Boxes so I just skip until I get an email about them.

Cravebox - Not always great but a cool inexpensive way to find new products. They've hooked me on a few items so I'll probbaly still get those from time to time if the theme fits me.  

*Want to try:*

Hammock Pack

Seasons Box

Spicy Subscriptions (because inquiring minds want to know...haha)

I kind of stick with my brands for beauty so Ipsy is enough of exploring for me. I'm also not a super high end girl and I found Birchbox to cater more for that type. I do love the sample sizes for my gym bag and overnight trips.

I like the food ones but I'm trying to lose 10 pouinds so unless it's healthy, I can't eat it. High-calorie items go to the bf or the nephews.

I love the lifestyle boxes and I thought I'd keep Pop Sugar for all time but I needed to trim back and wanted to try a couple others so I'm skipping that one for a while. Good news is that probably means that the bozes will be amazing until I come back....Murphys Law! LOL


----------



## missnaya (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm currently subscribed to Birchbox, Ipsy, Graze, and Kluchclub, and I'm waitlisted for Goodies and will probably cancel Graze once I get invited to Goodies.


----------



## Inscape (Jan 30, 2013)

*Currently Subbed*

Starlooks Starbox - Current Favorite SquareHue - I paid February them put on hold because I need the extra funds Goodies - Second favorite Graze - Loving it but will make a decision whether to keep after the 5th week Yuzen - It's move to quarterly was a blessing in disguise because I'm able to keep it.   *Canceled* Birchbox - Was with them for over a year, received nothing but good boxes and good customer service, but decided to try other subs ipsy - Love them but wanted to try other subs Glossybox - Last month is January. Great products but I've had so many problems with customer service it's no longer worth it Bulu Box- Products did not appeal to me Klutchclub - Liked them but wasn't enough for me to stay PopSugar Must Have -  Each month was a crapshoot and they're way too expensive to be a hit or miss Hammock Pack - Packing was cute and good products but the cost/value ratio wasn't great. Knoshbox - Discovered great foods but too expensive. Love With Food - I like that they donated meals but that's not enough for me to stay Nail Art Society - Liked SquareHue better   *Hoping to Try* Seasons Box   *Other* LittleBlackBag - Haven't opened a bag in months Cravebox - When I'm in the mood for a little Russian roulette I buy one.


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm with you about Yuzen; becoming quarterly works much better for my pocketbook.  Love them!  Just received my Graze box.  I loved the presentation especially the personalized note.  But I may cancel after 5 weeks.  Glad I tried it and it didn't break the bank.  Cravebox is hit or miss in my opinion.  I like that there's an option to buy a particular box or not. Popsugar; like quality, but price is too expensive for not really knowing what you're getting.  Got December's box; wasn't excited.  Trying out Love with Food.  Missed out on a coupon code though.  

: (  Goodies is looking good.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you about Yuzen; becoming quarterly works much better for my pocketbook.  Love them!  Just received my Graze box.  I loved the presentation especially the personalized note.  But I may cancel after 5 weeks.  Glad I tried it and it didn't break the bank.  Cravebox is hit or miss in my opinion.  I like that there's an option to buy a particular box or not. Popsugar; like quality, but price is too expensive for not really knowing what you're getting.  Got December's box; wasn't excited.  Trying out Love with Food.  Missed out on a coupon code though.
> 
> : (  Goodies is looking good.


 *sigh* I just bought myself a February Yuzen box for my Valentine's gift... lol I've never seen a bad review for them so i HAD to try it, right?


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 30, 2013)

Great choice!  I know how you feel and you won't be disappointed.  At least, I hope not.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* I just bought myself a February Yuzen box for my Valentine's gift... lol I've never seen a bad review for them so i HAD to try it, right?


 You will not regret it...hands down, best sub I have! I would rather PS go to quarterly and Yuzen stay monthly.


----------



## JenKnowsBest (Jan 31, 2013)

I am subscribed to Birchbox, Glossybox, Ipsy and PopSugar.  I have tried BB5 and Sample Society, but cancelled.

Seems no matter what people will find something to complain about with these subscription services. I dont know if its possible to have one where every month is amazing and perfect.  Any body have one where they are completely 100% happy ?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any body have one where they are completely 100% happy ?


 Yes. Goodies.co. Haven't had a problem or been disappointed in them ever.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any body have one where they are completely 100% happy ?


 I've never seen a bad review on Yuzen, they did just switch to quarterly though, $26/every 3 months.  I bought myself the February box for Valentine's Day


----------



## OiiO (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never seen a bad review on Yuzen, they did just switch to quarterly though, $26/every 3 months.  I bought myself the February box for Valentine's Day


 Ditto, I haven't seen a single negative review on them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JenKnowsBest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Any body have one where they are completely 100% happy ?
> ...


----------



## lloronita (Jan 31, 2013)

Yuzen is great!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 31, 2013)

*Currently Subscribed to:*

Birchbox

Ipsy

Popsugar (might be cancelling...)

Julep (cancelling....too much nail polish!)

Graze

*Cancelled:*

Glossybox  

*Want to Try: *

Barkbox (But I think Molly is already spoiled enough!)

Yuzen


----------



## pengutango (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto, I haven't seen a single negative review on them.


 Same here, which seems impossible since every other sub I've looked up reviews for has had at least one bad review. XD Despite that, it's still a bit pricey for me at the moment. But, I do want to try it at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may try the year long sub since you save $24.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, which seems impossible since every other sub I've looked up reviews for has had at least one bad review. XD Despite that, it's still a bit pricey for me at the moment. But, I do want to try it at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may try the year long sub since you save $24.


 I was finally sold on them when they went quarterly.  I do not have room in my budget for an expensive monthly box, but I can spring for a treat 4x a year!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 31, 2013)

Current subs: Birchbox Ipsy Sample Society Glossybox- I really like it, but my November box had an empty product and I never received the replacement, then my December box was missing a product. Emails to customer service have not been responded to. Also today is 1/31 and I have not rcvd my Jan box. Julep- I skip a lot and have been burned by the mystery boxes Starbox Canceled: Beauty Army Soap Box (I didn't actually cancel, they changed their billing and didn't bother to send an email asking me to resubscribe). Loose Button (I signed up for the first US box, as a one-time charge, and they tried to charge me again without my permission. I wasn't impressed with the box or the shady business practice).


----------



## pengutango (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally sold on them when they went quarterly.  I do not have room in my budget for an expensive monthly box, but I can spring for a treat 4x a year!


 Yeah, I'm definitely happy of that change, since before I definitely don't have room in my budget for an expensive monthly box. I'm more open to it now, but I'm still a little hesitant. XD I'm so indecisive...


----------



## Deenellie (Jan 31, 2013)

Go for it.  At least it's quarterly, so you won't have the monthly expense.  If you aren't happy or can't afford it, yu can cancel.  Yuzen is great!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely happy of that change, since before I definitely don't have room in my budget for an expensive monthly box. I'm more open to it now, but I'm still a little hesitant. XD I'm so indecisive...


 Do what I do and obsessively google reviews for a few days... if you like/want every single item in every single box, then go for it!


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 7, 2013)

I also signed up for Out of the Box and dumped glossybox.  Now I've got Out of the Box, the Lip Factory and Ipsy.  Thinking about Wantable.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also signed up for Out of the Box and dumped glossybox.  Now I've got Out of the Box, the Lip Factory and Ipsy.  Thinking about Wantable.


 Wait.  I know you.  LOL


----------



## Geminiusa (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried Dejamor? It's expensive but looks interesting.  I was just wondering if it was worth it.  I might give it a one month try.  Please let me know. Thanks Stacy


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

> Has anyone tried Dejamor? It's expensive but looks interesting.Â  I was just wondering if it was worth it.Â  I might give it a one month try.Â  Please let me know. Thanks Stacy


 It looks interesting on their site. I'd think about it if it were a little cheaper or included more items. I guess you are paying for the creativity.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

> Has anyone tried Dejamor? It's expensive but looks interesting.Â  I was just wondering if it was worth it.Â  I might give it a one month try.Â  Please let me know. Thanks Stacy


 It looks interesting on their site. I'd think about it if it were a little cheaper or included more items. I guess you are paying for the creativity.


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Geminiusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Dejamor? It's expensive but looks interesting.  I was just wondering if it was worth it.  I might give it a one month try.  Please let me know. Thanks Stacy


 What is Dejamor?


----------



## Deenellie (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got my Goddies invite and I signed up!  I hear it's really good; better than Love with food.  I'm getting a free box of LWF to try out.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is Dejamor?


 http://dejamor.com/
It's an "intimacy" sub. I think it's too expensive for what you get. If you are looking for something like this, go get the book 101 nights of great sex or 101 nights of great romance by Laura Corn. The books follow the same premise where some pages are for her and some for him.


----------



## DonnaD (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Geminiusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried Dejamor? It's expensive but looks interesting.  I was just wondering if it was worth it.  I might give it a one month try.  Please let me know. Thanks Stacy


 For $115 a month or even at $30 for a year, I can buy a freaking piece of lace, bubble bath and note cards for $10 minimum.  Sounds like a HUGE rip-off to me.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol, seriously a ribbon? For $115 I could get a bra n panty, lush bath bomb n massage bar, a cool Vday card with a cat, he could cook a dinner and breakfast, fresh flowers, and a sparkly red or pink nail polish.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 8, 2013)

So you are paying for the advice? I think I could go to therapy for that amount of $$.


----------



## pengutango (Feb 8, 2013)

The $115/month was a typo since I went on their site and the $115, is for a 3-month gift sub. If it were that much a month... TOTAL RIPOFF. &gt;.&lt; It's $349.50/year ($29.13/month) or $34.95/month. Even though it's not actually the $115/month, considering what comes in the box, I wouldn't pay $34.95 anyway.


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah it might be cute for $10/month. I could get creative with a twistband from birchbox instead of the lace haha


----------



## pengutango (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, maybe if it were like $10/month, though I feel like you can get all that stuff yourself for less than that even. :/


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Im a newbie! To makeup talk and subs. *sigh* im already addicted *ipsy--got this because my mom and cousin got the December bag with makeup. Got my first one in January but was only blah with it. I'll definitely give it a couple months. *beauty army--supposed to get my first one next week. Like that you can choose samples and the skip option *out of the box--bought this one friday and got my tracking info the same day. Yay for quick turnaround! Im curious about so many of the other ones ive got a list started. Will probably try them one at a time so my hubby doesn't flip over money. Lol.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 9, 2013)

I currently have:

Glossybox: I've been getting this for 2 months and I'm really happy with this so far! Definatly my fave out of the two sub boxes I've revieced so far.

Sample Society: I only got this one month, that I shared with my mom, but she loved it so much she's getting her own! I'll give this one a couple months, but honestly it isn't super exciting. I do like that I have a use for all the products though, unlike bright red lipstick.

Beauty Box 5: I haven't gotten a box yet, but I'm going to be sharing this one with my mom as well. Super excited!

Beauty Army: I'll be getting this box within 10 days! Yay! I got to pick 3 and my mom got to pick 3 so this worked out great!

Birchbox: Currently on the waitlist, but I will get it as soon as I'm off. Excited!


----------



## MaiteS (Feb 9, 2013)

Re-update on my list:

Glossybox

Beauty Army

Beauty Box 5

Sample Society

Julep Maven

Waitlist:

Birchbox

Ipsy/Glambag

I love Glossybox and Beauty Army. Ive gotten my first box from both companies and enjoy it very much. Beauty Box 5 my first will be this month and Sample Society and Julep first box with my next month.

With the Birchbox and Ipsy bags/boxes Ive seen Im going to be honest and Im not impressed. I guess its not a bad thing Im waitlisted.


----------



## sabi (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi!! I,m new here!! I love box sample!! I'm very happy to live in Canada...It's cost me less!! We don't have all the boxe that you have!!

I'm subcribe to

- BB5 : Just subcribe, February will be my first box

- Bulu Box: I got my first box in january..not sure about this one

- Glossy

- Itsy (My Glamm)

- Julep: Just order a Mystery box...i don't think I will subcribe. i prefer my nail with natural colors

- Loose button (Luxe Box)

- Seasons box : just subcribe, I will receive my first box this month! I subcribe for a year!

- Topbox

I cancel

- Bubble Babez: I only receive january, I think that it's going out of business

- Glymm

I'm thinking about

- Starlook


----------



## Clackey (Feb 10, 2013)

I get

Glossybox- have gotten it for two months.  So far I have loved the products and haven't had problems with customer service.

Beauty Army- 2 months.  Not crazy about the selection.  If more items aren't added I plan on skipping for a while.

Birchbox- this is my first month

ipsy- this is my first month

Sample Society- this is my first month

Graze- Have gotten 3 boxes.  Not crazy about them and plan on canceling after the 5th box.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 12, 2013)

I subscribe to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Julep

Love with Food

Graze

PopSugar must have

TheFancy

YokoTea

LootCrate

Barkbox

Juniper 

Twistband

12 right now- oh boy! Although I'm finishing my YokoTea sub right now!

I've also tried:

My Cotton Bunny

Petit Amuse

Le Parcel

28 DayHug

I will definitely sub My Cotton Bunny when I run of of free Juniper boxes.

Boxes I am dying to try:

JuliBox

Turntable Kitchen's Pairings Box

Beauty Box 5

Glossybox

Beauty Army

IndieSpensable

...This list could go on forever= Addicted!


----------



## Soxi (Feb 14, 2013)

I am new to subscription beauty boxes, but now that I've started I can't stop myself!

Currently trying out:

Glossybox- I got the man repeller box, it was ok. Clearly they were in over their heads and I wouldn't want to be the person who was responsible for the multiple boxes going out. I got 4, all identical. :/ I'm not thrilled with the Feburary spoilers, but I'll give them a few months and see what I think. 

Julep Maven- I've gotten the intro box, January's Classic with a twist box, and did the golden clutch surprise box. I think the polish is pretty, but I don't like working with it, I do love the oxyzen nail treatment! I'll probably cancel. 

Ipsy- I've only gotten January's bag. For $10 a month, seems like a great value. I'm planning on keeping this one. 

Beautybox5- haven't received my first box yet

Sample Society- My first box will come in March. I'm excited to try this one. 

I'm wait listed for Birchbox, I'm not sure how I feel about this one. Some unboxings look ok, and then others are eh. 

Thats it for now, I'm planning on trying these for a bit, then picking 2 or 3 to keep subscribing to.


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 14, 2013)

Updating for Feb:

Birchbox

Starlooks

Square Hue

Graze

Goodies

Glossybox

Nail Art Society

Ipsy

Gonna axe a couple of them at the end of the month.


----------



## laelene (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Goddies invite and I signed up!  I hear it's really good; better than Love with food.  I'm getting a free box of LWF to try out.


 Yippee, me too! My boyfriend and I both signed up for Goodies since we don't think we'll have enough to share, lol. Can't wait for the first shipment!


----------



## laelene (Feb 14, 2013)

I've limited myself to three:

*Yuzen* - I've yet to come across a box that blew me away time after time like Yuzen has. When it comes to bringing a zenful luxury experience at a fraction of the price, they've got it down pat. Plus, I really appreciate getting eco-conscious products. ABSOLUTELY RECOMMENDED  With their new quarterly structure, this should be plenty affordable since it's just $100 for the year.

*Blissmobox *- I really like their structure of offering 3 themes to choose from each month (or the option of skipping if you don't like any). That way you at least get a general idea of what kinds of things to expect and you can vary from health/beauty to food to men's or even pet products depending on what you need.

*Goodies *- Just got my invitation recently and signed up, so we'll see how it goes! I'm hoping this will get me eating better snacks and save me from grabbing everything in the snack aisles in stores.

Ones I might want to try:

Hammock Pack

Julep

Conscious Box

Eco-Emi

Any recommendations for great non-makeup or fashion boxes?  I'm not into makeup or jewelry, but I love skincare, personal health, food, etc.  Preferably eco-friendly stuff...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *laelene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've limited myself to three:
> 
> ...


You might be interested in SeasonsBox. It's a lifestyle box, really well done, eco-friendly, and I've been quite impressed with them. I reviewed the January box on my site and just loved it.


----------



## laelene (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never seen a bad review on Yuzen, they did just switch to quarterly though, $26/every 3 months.  I bought myself the February box for Valentine's Day


 Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto, I haven't seen a single negative review on them.

Oh, Yuzen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're really THAT good!!! I've been with them since the beginning and while there are ones I'd die for vs. others that are just awesome, none have disappointed. Each box's value has been well over twice the price (almost three times if you count that shipping costs like $7 so technically the box part you're paying for is about $19). Plus they've got excellent customer service... what more could you want?


----------



## laelene (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You might be interested in SeasonsBox. It's a lifestyle box, really well done, eco-friendly, and I've been quite impressed with them. I reviewed the January box on my site and just loved it.


Thanks! They're definitely intriguing but wow, they're expensive! I've been spoiled by Yuzen, which offers more products per box at a much lower price point.  I guess part of it is also that Yuzen's products feel so much more high end than a lot of the items in other boxes.  I'll definitely keep SeasonsBox in mind if I want to splurge sometime... and I entered the giveaway so hopefully I win it!! :-D


----------



## lechatonrose (Feb 16, 2013)

Any reasons so many have cancelled 28 day hug?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any reasons so many have cancelled 28 day hug?


 From what I saw in the discussion of it, it seemed there weren't service problems or anything, but people just weren't feeling like it was really worth the money. I didn't sub myself, so I can't say for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atomic (Feb 16, 2013)

Update!

*Current Subscriptions*


Birchbox - I resubscribed a few months ago. It seems like the samples have gotten smaller, but it's worth it for the points. 
Graze - I just subscribed. I'll probably cancel after my five weeks are up.
*Cancelled/Skipping*


Little Black Bag - The trading experience was interesting, but kind of stressful. I can't justify $50+ a month for jewelry and a bag
Stylemint - I got a bunch of tops in their sale and I love them! They're really soft and comfortable. Still sad that I missed the mystery box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Jewelmint


Julep Maven 
Sample Society - A good box for people interested in skincare, but I'm not someone who wants skincare samples every month.

*Waitlisted*


Goodies.co 
*I'd Like to Try One Day Maybe*


Ipsy 
Golden Tote (Cool idea, but really expensive.)

Fancy Box (See above.)
Seasons Box (^^^)
Indiespensable

I won a free (January, I think?) Conscious Box and I really liked it. The box was packed with different kinds of food that I've never tried. The Hail Merry macaroons and the Qbel minty minty crispy wafers were SO GOOD. If I had more disposable income, I would subscribe.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any reasons so many have cancelled 28 day hug?


 It's cute- I canceled since I was trying all the time of the month boxes to review. It's good if you don't want a protection box. It's a pretty cheap little treat. I liked two of the other ones with tampons included though which makes it a nice package deal (Juniper &amp; My Cotton Bunny)


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 18, 2013)

Currently subscribed to:


Birchbox (2 accts, one is a yearly subscription, one is month to month)
Ipsy (yearly subscription)
Popsugar
Eco-Emi
Yuzen (just subscribed for a year.  Woo Hoo!)

Getting the axe after March (b/c March is my Bday month and I want presents! 



)


Popsugar (last few boxes have been "meh" and for $35 I wanna be wowed)
Eco-emi (loved it for so long and beautifully packaged but quality seems to be going downhill recently so I'll see how Feb and March are)
Birchbox 1 acct (still on the fence about dropping an acct but I keep getting duplicate boxes on my accts. arrgghhh!)

Subscriptions I've cancelled in the past 5 months:


Blissmobox (didn't feel the value was there)
Conscious box (once they split off and started vegan, gluten-free, etc specific boxes I felt the quantity and quality in my regular box suffered)
Sample Society (liked but I have so much skin care to use up.  Might resubscribe in the future)
Glossybox (loved January's box but in general have had expired products, dried up products, weird colors!)

So after March I will be at a reasonable sub load:


Birchbox x 1 (yearly sub)
Ipsy (yearly sub)
Yuzen (yearly sub)

Yay!  No monthly payments taken out of my acct and I can use up a bunch of samples!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *atomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update!
> 
> ...


 Isn't IndieSpensable so cool?? Also, there is a TheFancy code for $25 off! 25OFF1


----------



## paralegalatl (Feb 18, 2013)

Graze, Boxtera, and Goodies Co. I have requested an invite from Birchbox, but have yet to receive anything (that was about a month ago). I bought my brother a subscription to the Mystery Tackle Box for Christmas...seems like a good buy for guys.

I used to subscribe to Julep, but I have too many polishes as it is. I used to subscribe to Pawalla as well, but I can get a better deal at other online vendors or locally.


----------



## sabi (Feb 18, 2013)

So I subcribe to Starlook and cancel the Bulu box.

I would love to subcribe to Yuzen!! Thsi box look great!!! But they don't ship to Canada. If they do one day I'm going to subcribe!


----------



## Emily S (Feb 20, 2013)

My current subscriptions and thoughts on each:


Yuzen - I have received about 3 boxes so far and have been really impressed with all of them. Sad they are going to quarterly because now I'll have to wait longer!
Ipsy - I've been with them about 4 months and have liked all the bags/products so far.
Julep - I've been getting Julep boxes on and off for about a year. I really love their color choices. I'll be skipping March however. Don't like the pastel colors they are offering.
Birchbox - This was my gateway box that got me addicted to other subs. BB was great at first but I feel like they are kind of going downhill now. I'm thinking about canceling.
Glossybox - I've been with them almost as long as BB and have loved them all the way until this January box. I didn't like most of the products and I felt like there should have been more value. I'm skipping Feb's box.
Eco-Emi - Been getting these boxes since September. I really like them. I'm just starting to get into eco-friendly products and this box helps me do that. There's usually a ton of stuff packed into each box.
Spicy Subscriptions - Just got my first box, I like it so far.
Conscious box - Love!
Love with food - I do like it, but I need to cut down on my boxes so I may cancel this one.
Goodies - Just got my first box and I loved it. Will probably stick with it because its so cheap.
Graze - Just got my first free box and it was pretty good. I will probably cancel after a few since I already get so many snack boxes.

Tried and cancelled:


Beauty Army - I don't like that whole profile quiz thingy to see what samples are offered. I did like the first couple boxes, but I wasn't that impressed.
Blissmo box - I really loved blissmo but something in my first box spilled, so they sent me another, and then it spilled again. I ordered a special box too from their website and of course they sent me that same product, which was spilled. Then the next couple months shipping was really slow.
28 day hug - It was a cute idea but I get enough chocolate and tea samples already.

Want to try:


Sample Society
Beauty Box 5
PopSugar Must Have
Barkbox


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emily S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current subscriptions and thoughts on each:
> 
> ...


 I know it sounds crazy but BarkBox is my favorite box and I think I got 15 this month... It is always amazing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok have to update my list, mainly because I can't even remember which ones I have right now!

Currently have:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Beauty Army 

Goodies

Love Club

Yuzen

Bulu Box (for my hubby!)

Cravebox (occasionally, I don't get every box)

Had, but cancelled (and the reason why):

Citrus Lane (cost - I got a deal on 4 months, but am not paying $25/month)

Love With Food (Got a free box to try, not impressed with portion size)

Graze (loved it, they need to work out some shipping issues and I'll be back!)

Juniper ("time of the month" box, too expensive at $28/mo)

Glossybox (I'm getting the Feb box, but I've already cancelled. Too expensive, not impressed by the contents)

The Fancy (I'm trying one box with a coupon code, but at $39/month, no thanks!)

Want to try/will be trying soon:

Starlooks (I won one of the boxes! Yeeks!!)

Julep

Beauty Box 5

Sample Society

Ok I think that's it... may have to update later if I remember any more!


----------



## klg534 (Feb 25, 2013)

My best friend gave me birchbox for christmas for three months...and i googled and found MUT among other things...and now i subscribe to the following for March:

birchbox

julep

glossybox

popsugar must have box

New Beauty Test Tube

spicy subscriptions

love with food

Goodies co (waiting list)

I feel like its SOO many, and I just want to try them all!!! I am so excited my best friend is about to have a baby and I am gonna send her all the mommy/baby/kid boxes


----------



## StyleLynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I am currently subscribed to Ipsy, Topbox and Luxe.

I signed up for Julep strictly for the free box and have been skipping every month since so I don't really consider it one of my subscriptions.

I've cancelled Glymm, GlossyBox, Beauty Box 5, Lip Factory and the Natural Beauty Box. I loved Lip Factory but could not justify the price increase, I would rather purchase something from Sephora with that money. I really wish GlossyBox would get their act together as I think they have the potential to be great and I'm considering resubscribing to BB5, I think it's a great value and introduction to lesser known brands.

The next beauty box I want to subscribe to is Seasons as I've been loving the boxes so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm a food person so all the ones I am currently subscribed to are all food ones!

Currently subscribed: 
Graze 
NatureBox

Tasterie
Goodies (this will be my first month receiving a box from them)

Testing Out (with coupon):
Love with Food (this month is the month I'll be receiving a box from them)

Want to Try:
Ipsy (seriously thinking about putting myself on the waitlist for this)
Square Hue
Yuzen
Hammock Pack
seasons box

Julep Maven


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonkissedtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to subscription boxes and I'm a food person so all the ones I am currently subscribed to are all food ones!
> 
> ...


 Ipsy is worth it! The wait is a bit long so get on the waitlist now! You can always change your mind later.


----------



## missnaya (Mar 7, 2013)

I found this site like 2 months ago because I heard someone mention Birchbox and I googled it, and now MUT has sucked me into the world of subscription boxes! haha they are soo addicting!

I'm currently subscribed to:

-Birchbox

-Ipsy

-Klutchclub

-Graze

-Goodies

-Glossybox


----------



## JC327 (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *missnaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this site like 2 months ago because I heard someone mention Birchbox and I googled it, and now MUT has sucked me into the world of subscription boxes! haha they are soo addicting!
> 
> ...


 Me too, I came here to find out about Birchbox and now i'm a sub addict to the dismay of my wallet lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

Currently subbed to:

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Ipsy

Julep

Dropped:

Glossybox...too pricey and I'm afraid to run into problems with their cs...


----------



## catipa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have Pop Sugar Must Have, Goodies, Graze, Magic School Bus Science box for my daughter and just today I got my invite for Birchbox so excited!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Pop Sugar Must Have, Goodies, Graze, *Magic School Bus Science box *for my daughter and just today I got my invite for Birchbox so excited!


 Had to look that up! I would've loved that when I was a kid!


----------



## catipa (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had to look that up! I would've loved that when I was a kid!


 She is 7 years old and was having box envy from my Pop Sugar Box.  It was the only kid box that I thought would appeal to her, and she loves it!  It is a lot of fun for both of us when it comes in.


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is 7 years old and was having box envy from my Pop Sugar Box.  It was the only kid box that I thought would appeal to her, and she loves it!  It is a lot of fun for both of us when it comes in.


A Magic School Bus Box....AWESOME! lol sorry I was obsessed as a kid.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 8, 2013)

> She is 7 years old and was having box envy from my Pop Sugar Box.Â  It was the only kid box that I thought would appeal to her, and she loves it!Â  It is a lot of fun for both of us when it comes in.


 That sounds like a great sub, makes me wish I had kids!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 8, 2013)

Updating for March:

Birchbox

Sample Society

Ipsy

Graze

Goodies

Square Hue

Nail Art Society

Starbox


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds like a great sub, makes me wish I had kids!


 IKR? me too lmao


----------



## bumbeaute (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm so fickle when it comes to subscriptions but here's my current list (that will most likely change again in the upcoming months...weeks...or days ) :

*Monthly Subscriptions...*


Blissmo
CraveBox (sometimes)
LootCrate

*Seasonal Subscriptions...*


BeautyFix

Yuzen

*Cancelled (tried at least once; didn't impress me/lost interest)...*


Beauty Army 
Beauty Box 5 
Dumpling Box 
GlossyBox 

Julep 
LoveWithFood  

Sample Society Beauty Bar 

*Wanted to try (but didn't because of waitlist/price/ lost interest)...*


BirchBox
Conscious Box
FancyBox
Goodies Co.
Ipsy
NewBeauty Testtube*** (Similar to BeautyFix but more of a surprise element; subscribed 2x -- cancelled before shipment both times.)

PopSugar
Seasons Box
SquareHue


----------



## Inscape (Mar 8, 2013)

Update to my original post

  *Currently Subbed:* 
Wantable - First box was February and I loved it.
Ditsies - Very much in need of new panties; first month will be March.
   *Seasonally* 
Yuzen - Is not going any were anytime soon.
   *On Hold/Skipping* 
SquareHue - Suffering from polish overload so still on hold.
Julep - Signed up for the free box; not likely to resume anytime soon.
Goodies - Surprisingly not in a snacking mood
   *Canceled* 
Graze - See Goodies.
Starlooks - I'll definitely be re-subbing but I wanted to try something new for a month or two. March is my last box.
   *Hoping to Try* 
Seasons Box - Most likely next month.
   *Other* 
Cravebox - On a box to box basis.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 8, 2013)

Currently subscribed to julep and starlooks. Used to be subscribed to birchbox (my gateway subsctiption). This might not be a good thread for me to be subscribed to yet here I am lol


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy is worth it! The wait is a bit long so get on the waitlist now! You can always change your mind later.


 I just put  myself on the waitlist for it!  I think the fact that it comes in the bags won me over. I love bags of any kind!


----------



## tanyamib (Mar 8, 2013)

March list:

Popsugar Must Have (in 6-month sub)

Seasonsbox (in 12-month sub)

Glossybox (last box)

Fabfitfun (try for first box)

goodies.co (last box)


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 8, 2013)

OK, here's my sub story:

I was a NBTT subscriber for years. That was my first and only sub since around 2008/7 when it started.

Yeah that long. It really was/is the original beauty sub.

Then last fall (about 6 months ago) I found myself googling info re: random beauty products and MUT kept coming up in the searches.

I devoured all the message boards.and although I didn't post much at the time,

you all enabled me to be the sub-aholic that I currently am.

(so thank you all!)

Currently I am subbed to.

1. NBTT- Love this sub. We have a long history. It has recently changed from quarterly to every other month btw. So "yay" more stuff more often.

2. Glossybox - Love the products. they need to iron out CS kinks.

3 Ipsy -Fab value. Super fun. A $10 treat.This sub is like candy.

4 Birchbox x 2 - it's all about the points. and the few cool brands it's introduced me to. Will drop one sub though.

5 Sample Society- My latest love. They are really upping their game. This is the sub to watch!

6. PopSugar- I will probably cancel. I was going to but they redeemed themselves this month. Plus I like lifestyle stuff.

7 Goodies-  This will be my first month, may cancel very soon, not really into food subs

After reading all your posts I think I may have to sign up for Yuzen.

It's looks great.

Subs I am watching:

FancyBox (all of their boxes)

Gourmet Spotting (this looks like an awesome food sub. High end and nicely curated)

Anyone hear of anything else that looks new and interesting?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 8, 2013)

Current. Popsugar: I like it Pink fancy: probably going to cancel Coco fancy: waiting for first box Reg fancy: waiting for first box Mystery tackle: I like it Ipsy: great value Julep: I've received at least 6 months of box free, so can't complain. Canceled Birch box: small samples Beauty army: was ok Hammock pack: I hated my box and in no way saw the value. Sample society: was ok Other: Influenster: I have liked the two boxes I received, plus they're free.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel like I went just a tad overboard..




 lol...

*Conscious Box *- $20 (approx) per month; I used that 50% promo code they had and got 3 months. I should receive it next week.

*Ditsies* - $12 per month; You get one pair of sexy panties a month. I am waiting for my 1st pair.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Graze* - $5 per box; It took me forever to finally get a code! I just got my first box and am already in love

*Love with Food* -  $12 per month; I got the 6 month subscription via Fab.com for around $31 with fab credit applied! I just got my first box and it was awesome.

*Julep Maven *- $20 per month; I just subscribed to this last night. I got the intro box for $0.01. Then I added the Spring Mystery Box on there.. I couldn't resist.

*PopSugar Must Have* - $35 (approx) per month; I just got my first box and am hoping April's box will be better. If not, I will be cancelling.

*The Jungle Stand* - $10 per month; I am waiting for March's box, but am definitely looking forward to this.

*Le Parcel* - $18.50 (approx with shipping) per month; I cancelled this because I had several (BIG) issues with them. Additionally, the "extra" items that were included were nothing to write home about. I blogged about it if anyone's curious.

*Chic Shave* - $9 per month; There were 3 choices for razors and I chose the one which resembled the Venus razor. For me at least, I don't shave enough to make this worth it which is why I ended up cancelling this subscription. You get 2 new cartridges per month.

I sorted through so many reviews and blogs before deciding which subscriptions to commit to.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been asked so many times what companies do I subscribe to. Here's what I'm currently subscribed to as well as what I've been subscribed to.
> 
> ...


 
I had Justfab's subscription a year or two ago and I order a purse... I ended up cancelling because I did not like the quality of the purse and saw the quality of my friend's shoes from them (she's an avid justfab subscriber) and they weren't much better. I recently saw some of their newer purses and the quality seems sooooo much better. I ended up getting the Hepburn bag in black.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 16, 2013)

I've been trying a lot lately, much to my husbands dismay haha *Tried but cancelled* Pop Sugar Must Haves- had a 3 month sub Dec-Feb, it was good but too much of a gamble for the price Hammock Pack- 3 month sub Jan-March, was not pleased with January or February, even if March is amazing I'm not resubbing KlutchClub Best of Valentines Box- Got this for $8, it was nice for the price but I cancelled immediately Starlooks- I won a free February box, it was really nice but I have so much makeup right now that I'll need to wait if I decide to sub to this Little Black Bag- I go through phases with LBB, When I signed up I spent way too much and then took a break for a few months, recently I opened 4 bags in like 4 weeks, needless to say I need no more bags, jewelry etc so we are parting ways again. This an addictive and time consuming service so I need to step away *Subs I'm keeping or just started* SeasonsBox-My 3 month sub ends in March, asking for another 3 or 6 month sub for my birthday in April Yuzen- I got my first box in February, since it's quarterly now I'll be sticking around to see a few more boxes FabFitFun- Signed up using the $10 off coupon , it's expensive but I like the idea of quarterly subs or subs you can skip months ( like SeasonsBox) so I'll stick sround for a few since it's new Pawalla-Just ordered my first standard box with $6.50 off, will probably cancel but my senior cat has kidney disease and doesnt love her kidney food so I thought this would be a fun way to try some natural/organic wet food and treats plus we have two kitties so they will both enjoy getting some treats I think that's it haha..I also do influenster and bzzagent, have been really pleased with bzzagent, influenster I've only gotten one voxbox &amp; I'm starting to lose interest


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 16, 2013)

Currently subscribed to: Birchbox Ipsy Sample Society Glossybox Starbox Julep (usually skip) FabFitFun (signed up for intro box, will decide to continue or not based on contents) No longer subbed to: Beauty Army (wasn't impressed by selections) Fortune Cookie Soapbox (I liked it but they didn't notify me of changing payment systems so I just never resubbed, I have too many LUSH products to use up anyway)


----------



## ling168 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My best friend gave me birchbox for christmas for three months...and i googled and found MUT among other things...and now i subscribe to the following for March:
> 
> ...


 
haha I feel the EXACT same way!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I went just a tad overboard..
> 
> ...


 
I added Juniper today. 



 LOL. I don't know if I am going to keep it, but I don't think my BF will be too happy hah


----------



## LucysKeeper (Mar 16, 2013)

> I added Juniper today.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â LOL. I don't know if I am going to keep it, but I don't think my BF will be too happy hah


 haha I added Love with food today, got one month for $2 and got another month from fab.com for $2 so I don't feel bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha I added Love with food today, got one month for $2 and got another month from fab.com for $2 so I don't feel bad


 
Nice! I got a 6 month subscription a few days ago lol. Fab.com definitely had a good deal for that... especially with the credits and such.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 17, 2013)

I added Color Me Monthly today to try- all their subs are 17% off right now (through the 17th) so it was $5.81 for the first month. Update:

I regularly get:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Wantable Co. (makeup one)

Julep (sometimes skip)

Love with Food ( last month of 3 month sub but will probably add a month to try April)

Graze

Juniper

BarkBox

Twistband

The Fancy

PopSugar Must Have

Loot Crate

Have tried at least once to review/try:

Le Parcel

HelloFlo

28 Day Hug

My Cotton Bunny

Nail Art Society

NatureBox (skipping right now)

Panty By Post 

YokoTea (did a 3 month sub)

Lullubee

TheFancy Food Box

Signed up for- will get in March/April:

Glossybox 

Color Me Monthly

Turntable Kitchen's Pairings Box

Jungle Stand

Bulu Box

Bulu Box Weight Loss

Pink Beryl

Rocks Box

IndieSpensable

Hammock Pack

I'm a crazy addict!! My goal is to try EVERYTHING (ok not really everything but a lot) so I can actually figure out what I like! I really want Julibox, Mantry, Beuaty Box 5, Yuzen, good good, and Beauty Army.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm might have to take advantage of the color me monthly sale! *brokebeautyblgr* how did you like the panty by post box?


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm might have to take advantage of the color me monthly sale!
> 
> *brokebeautyblgr* how did you like the panty by post box?


 It was cute- I just did a one piece buy (I had a discount from a Fancy box)- you can pick what you want or let them pick for you based on style which is what I did. I thought it was really pretty what they picked out and I didn't even see it in their gallery so I don't think I could have picked it out myself. I enclosed some pics.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2013)

pink beryl is really tempting!!! but I know that i'd just ruin my tights after a few wears (like always) so it's not worth $10-12 a pair for me. I tend to just pick up cheap ones from Urban Outfitters or Target lol


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 17, 2013)

> It was cute- I just did a one piece buy (I had a discount from a Fancy box)- you can pick what you want or let them pick for you based on style which is what I did. I thought it was really pretty what they picked out and I didn't even see it in their gallery so I don't think I could have picked it out myself. I enclosed some pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh my gosh, that is really pretty! How was the fit, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, that is really pretty! How was the fit, if you don't mind me asking?


 It would have been fine... If I had actually selected my size! I pushed the wrong button- If I actually stick to a diet I can fit into the M. It definitely is a standard M- I've heard other sites like ditsies have had odd-fits but this M means M etc.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was cute- I just did a one piece buy (I had a discount from a Fancy box)- you can pick what you want or let them pick for you based on style which is what I did. I thought it was really pretty what they picked out and I didn't even see it in their gallery so I don't think I could have picked it out myself. I enclosed some pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would have been fine... If I had actually selected my size! I pushed the wrong button- If I actually stick to a diet I can fit into the M. It definitely is a standard M- I've heard other sites like ditsies have had odd-fits but this M means M etc.


 
I was curious what the fit might be. I was curious about the size because hanky pankys do not fit me and their supposed to be like hanky pankys I believe.


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm new to the world of subs... just discovered ALL of the idfferent options this weekend actually. I'm now subscribed to Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, Bulu, Conscious, and Love with Food! OMG, I'm already addicted. I got a great deal on the Love with Food on Fab.com for a 6 month sub and a good deal on Bulu ($15 for 3 months) and I only subscribed to Beauty Box 5 because I thought I would be on the waitlist for Birchbox longer. 

Hoping I can narrow down the beauty boxes to just the one. Although my other 3 subs are all paid for for at least 3 months. Anyone have a name of a good rehab facility? I might need it if I keep adding subs!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of a subscription called panty fly? it's $7 a month for 3 panties. I'm seriously considering signing up for CMM. I really don't think I could cancel my Julep subscription since I've been nothing but happy with them but I'm sooo curious about CMM.  Hey, what's another $7 a month, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to the world of subs... just discovered ALL of the idfferent options this weekend actually. I'm now subscribed to Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, Bulu, Conscious, and Love with Food! OMG, I'm already addicted. I got a great deal on the Love with Food on Fab.com for a 6 month sub and a good deal on Bulu ($15 for 3 months) and I only subscribed to Beauty Box 5 because I thought I would be on the waitlist for Birchbox longer.
> 
> Hoping I can narrow down the beauty boxes to just the one. Although my other 3 subs are all paid for for at least 3 months. Anyone have a name of a good rehab facility? I might need it if I keep adding subs!


 We've been talking about starting a support group 




 It's very easy to get addicted!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to the world of subs... just discovered ALL of the idfferent options this weekend actually. I'm now subscribed to Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, Bulu, Conscious, and Love with Food! OMG, I'm already addicted. I got a great deal on the Love with Food on Fab.com for a 6 month sub and a good deal on Bulu ($15 for 3 months) and I only subscribed to Beauty Box 5 because I thought I would be on the waitlist for Birchbox longer.
> 
> Hoping I can narrow down the beauty boxes to just the one. Although my other 3 subs are all paid for for at least 3 months. Anyone have a name of a good rehab facility? I might need it if I keep adding subs!





> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We've been talking about starting a support group
> 
> ...


  Ugh.  I will be no help to you ladies.  I actually am not even ashamed anymore.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried Ditsies yet? I just subed to them. I should be getting a pair this month.


 i have ditsies. they run large. i asked them and they said they have no plans to bring in XS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a subscription called panty fly? it's $7 a month for 3 panties. I'm seriously considering signing up for CMM. I really don't think I could cancel my Julep subscription since I've been nothing but happy with them but I'm sooo curious about CMM.  Hey, what's another $7 a month, right? ;


 panty fly looks promising. however i don't see any blog posts or reviews anywhere online about them so i'm hesitant.


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a subscription called panty fly? it's $7 a month for 3 panties. I'm seriously considering signing up for CMM. I really don't think I could cancel my Julep subscription since I've been nothing but happy with them but I'm sooo curious about CMM.  Hey, what's another $7 a month, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And now I'm searching for panty fly... I seriously have a problem. I think I'll have to start a list of which ones I want to try next. Does anyone subscribe to any of the adult boxes (Spicy, luvmybox, or blush)? Asa parent of two young kids, I'm wondering if it would be an exciting way to put the focus back on us as a couple - at least once a month.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 17, 2013)

> panty fly looks promising. however i don't see any blog posts or reviews anywhere online about them so i'm hesitant.


 I agree. That's always the first thing I do...look for reviews! And there's nothing out there on them. I looked at their FB page and they seem very responsive. I really want to try a panty of the month club but they're all so expensive &amp; I don't like how they're options only seem to be 1 panty/3 month subscription/6 month subscriptions.


----------



## kamanda85 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. That's always the first thing I do...look for reviews! And there's nothing out there on them. I looked at their FB page and they seem very responsive. I really want to try a panty of the month club but they're all so expensive &amp; I don't like how they're options only seem to be 1 panty/3 month subscription/6 month subscrip


 I couldn't find any reviews either, but I'm adding it to my list of possibilities to try. I'm hoping I can find a nice panty sub. Since I've discovered them I think I should try them all at least one, or at least the ones that don't have horrible reviews.

Has anyone tried any of the adult (luvmybox, Spicy, or Blush) boxes? As a mom of 2 young kids I'm wondering if it could help bring some excitemement to our relationship.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have ditsies. they run large. i asked them and they said they have no plans to bring in XS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
... So I will likely be cancelling soon then lol.... The normal smalls usually don't fit right because of my lack of booty


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> panty fly looks promising. however i don't see any blog posts or reviews anywhere online about them so i'm hesitant.


 
I'll take the plunge! 3 months for $15. I'll let you ladies know when I receive them!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't find any reviews either, but I'm adding it to my list of possibilities to try. I'm hoping I can find a nice panty sub. Since I've discovered them I think I should try them all at least one, or at least the ones that don't have horrible reviews.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the adult (luvmybox, Spicy, or Blush) boxes? As a mom of 2 young kids I'm wondering if it could help bring some excitemement to our relationship.


 
I've seen some reviews on them on youtube... might be interesting to see what they have in there.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kamanda85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to the world of subs... just discovered ALL of the idfferent options this weekend actually. I'm now subscribed to Birchbox, Beauty Box 5, Bulu, Conscious, and Love with Food! OMG, I'm already addicted. I got a great deal on the Love with Food on Fab.com for a 6 month sub and a good deal on Bulu ($15 for 3 months) and I only subscribed to Beauty Box 5 because I thought I would be on the waitlist for Birchbox longer.
> 
> Hoping I can narrow down the beauty boxes to just the one. Although my other 3 subs are all paid for for at least 3 months. Anyone have a name of a good rehab facility? I might need it if I keep adding subs!


 If you start a group I need in... In the past two months I have gone CRAZY wanting to try everything.... its bad when you have your CC number memorized. It makes impulse shopping SO easy.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 17, 2013)

Count me in for beauty subscription box rehab! It's gotten even worse since I started my blog/youtube because now I feel like I need to review them all for everyone too haha.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

So for those of you that subbed to pantyfly...i'm trying to order the $15 3 month sub but it won't seem to let me do it unless I pay with a CC. If I want to pay with paypal it only let me do the $7 a month option...anyone else having this issue? I don't see any security on their site for CCs and would feel more comfortable with paypal.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 18, 2013)

> So for those of you that subbed to pantyfly...i'm trying to order the $15 3 month sub but it won't seem to let me do it unless I pay with a CC. If I want to pay with paypal it only let me do the $7 a month option...anyone else having this issue? I don't see any security on their site for CCs and would feel more comfortable with paypal.


 I haven't tried ordering (yet) but try shooting them an e-mail. I've written to them twice and both times they were very quick to respond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2013)

I have cut way back. I have one half-price Conscious Box on order (coupon code is DETOX), Julep which I skip except for maybe twice a year, and Goodies starts in April. I've cancelled Sample Society, Birchbox, ipsy, and Glossybox. I love those four, but needed a break financially. My plan is to only do one box per month, but vary which company, maybe two if there's a crazy good coupon. I would like to try White Apricot Green Grab Bag or Eco-Emi.


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 18, 2013)

Good for you sleepykat! That takes a lot of willpower!(thanks for the code) I took advantage of the CMM sale and signed up for that yesterday. Depending on what julep comes out with this month, I might skip it and sign up for square hue(still doing my research on that one). It would be nice to have the option of skipping julep &amp; still have 4 nail polishes to look forward to instead of relying on just the one subscription &amp; justifying getting a box because of one color...plus I love the element of surprise SH offers. Uh-oh....I'm addicted...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried ordering (yet) but try shooting them an e-mail. I've written to them twice and both times they were very quick to respond


 I emailed them and they responded IMMEDIATELY. They're really helpful. I figured it out (there was a glitch with the site) so everything should be good to go now. I'm probably going to cancel ditsies since $12 is pretty expensive and they are a tad too big for me. This is a good substitution since it comes out to $1.66 per pair lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have cut way back. I have one half-price Conscious Box on order (coupon code is DETOX), Julep which I skip except for maybe twice a year, and Goodies starts in April.
> 
> I've cancelled Sample Society, Birchbox, ipsy, and Glossybox. I love those four, but needed a break financially. My plan is to only do one box per month, but vary which company, maybe two if there's a crazy good coupon.
> ...


 I'm trying to cut back a lot too. I tried out practically every new sub last spring before I studied abroad for 3 months and had to cancel them all.  I came back and resubbed to Julep, Sample Society, The Look Bag, Birchbox, and Ipsy and Beauty Army.  I canceled ALL of those besides julep (which I've skipped the past 4 months anyway).

So now I'm subbed to:

Julep (doesn't really count since I skip so often)

Graze (skipping these as well for awhile)

Ditises (also skipping)

Pantyfly (just got the 3 month plan for $15)

Goodies Company (this is my first month but i've heard a lot of complaints abou them lately)

Natures Box (got the 3 month for $26 deal)

Seasonsbox (won the giveaway so this is free)

I've cut down a lot even though I have a bunch of subs...but I skip half of them and one I got for free. I also have a hard time saying now to food subs since I need food at my office and don't have a car to go to the grocery store very often


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 18, 2013)

> I emailed them and they responded IMMEDIATELY. They're really helpful. I figured it out (there was a glitch with the site) so everything should be good to go now. I'm probably going to cancel ditsies since $12 is pretty expensive and they are a tad too big for me. This is a good substitution since it comes out to $1.66 per pair lol


 Yay! Glad everything worked out! I'm looking forward to heating reviews. I love the look of the panties on panty by post but I think its too pricey for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (on a side note, hubby saw the panty fly website today and he thought I was looking up weird stuff LOL )


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Glad everything worked out! I'm looking forward to heating reviews. I love the look of the panties on panty by post but I think its too pricey for me.
> 
> ...


 yeah i'm really excited! what put me over the edge was seeing some of their styles on their facebook page. they have a lot of different prints and cuts so i went for the mix it up plan. and the nice thing is that i don't have to remember to cancel because my 3 month sub will automatically cancel after the 3rd month. just in case i forget  but it's easy to resub again if I want. I'll keep you updated, they said my pairs will ship out tomorrow!


----------



## AtomicBunny (Mar 18, 2013)

> yeah i'm really excited! what put me over the edge was seeing some of their styles on their facebook page. they have a lot of different prints and cuts so i went for the mix it up plan. and the nice thing is that i don't have to remember to cancel because my 3 month sub will automatically cancel after the 3rd month. just in case i forget  but it's easy to resub again if I want. I'll keep you updated, they said my pairs will ship out tomorrow!


 Thats great! So excited for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah i'm really excited! what put me over the edge was seeing some of their styles on their facebook page. they have a lot of different prints and cuts so i went for the mix it up plan. and the nice thing is that i don't have to remember to cancel because my 3 month sub will automatically cancel after the 3rd month. just in case i forget  but it's easy to resub again if I want. I'll keep you updated, they said my pairs will ship out tomorrow!


 I just subbed to the mix it up three month plan! I have high hopes for this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish their site was a little more professional but I know they just started so hopefully it gets better over time.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just subbed to the mix it up three month plan! I have high hopes for this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish their site was a little more professional but I know they just started so hopefully it gets better over time.


 yeah I feel the same way about their site. it's weird because they started in November...and Ditsies did too. so why does Ditses' site look so much better? lol


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for those of you that subbed to pantyfly...i'm trying to order the $15 3 month sub but it won't seem to let me do it unless I pay with a CC. If I want to pay with paypal it only let me do the $7 a month option...anyone else having this issue? I don't see any security on their site for CCs and would feel more comfortable with paypal.


 I had the same issue. I am not too worried about it *knock on wood*, but I usually check my accounts regularly.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had the same issue. I am not too worried about it *knock on wood*, but I usually check my accounts regularly.


 Hmm I just subbed via this link http://www.shop.pantyfly.com/signup-paypal and it worked out fine for me. PayPal sent me an email saying I signed up for a recurring payment, but PantyFly canceled it right away without me having to say anything (I assume they haven't figured out how to do one-time payment for the three-month sub and recurring for the month-to-month at the same time). Anyone know when they ship and from where?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

i had contacted them about the reoccuring payment and they said they would cancel it since it's a "flaw" with paypal (is it, though? lol) either way it worked out. and they said they'll ship my items tomorrow...not sure where from though.

edit: found out they are in virginia


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good for you sleepykat! That takes a lot of willpower!(thanks for the code) I took advantage of the CMM sale and signed up for that yesterday. Depending on what julep comes out with this month, I might skip it and sign up for square hue(still doing my research on that one). It would be nice to have the option of skipping julep &amp; still have 4 nail polishes to look forward to instead of relying on just the one subscription &amp; justifying getting a box because of one color...plus I love the element of surprise SH offers. Uh-oh....I'm addicted...


 Thanks! I think I got a little bit of it out of my system over the last year. I still want the boxes, but I don't feel like I'm missing out anymore when I don't get one. Nail polish, however, is my current overboard addiction. Not the nail polish subs, though, just buying them whenever there's a great deal. The nail polish subs, shockingly enough, don't draw me much. I think it's because it's harder for me to get unique polishes now that my collection is ginormous.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I just subbed via this link http://www.shop.pantyfly.com/signup-paypal and it worked out fine for me. PayPal sent me an email saying I signed up for a recurring payment, but PantyFly canceled it right away without me having to say anything (I assume they haven't figured out how to do one-time payment for the three-month sub and recurring for the month-to-month at the same time). Anyone know when they ship and from where?


 
I am not sure when they ship normally, but I subbed this weekend (I think Sunday) and they told me they'd be shipping it out today (Monday). I'm not sure from where though.


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

By the way, does anyone else think Panty Fly is a terrible name? It makes me think of flies buzzing around my crotch. Not an appealing image...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, does anyone else think Panty Fly is a terrible name? It makes me think of flies buzzing around my crotch. Not an appealing image...


ROFL yes I must agree, they could have come up with a better name for sure!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

yay i just won a conscious box giveaway for a 3 month sub! i can add that to my list now


----------



## Cambria99 (Mar 19, 2013)

I must admit I've become somewhat of a subscription junkie. The boxes I currently subscribe to are: Love With Food, Goodies Co., Graze, Juniper, Julep, Lootcrate, PopSugar Must Have, Birchbox, Starbox, Ipsy, and Fancy. I also get Dollar Shave Club and Manpacks for my boyfriend, and I enter Cravebox drawings every once in a while. I used to subscribe to Eco-Emi, Conscious Box, and KLUTCHbox, but I had to give myself a limit on how much I could spend on boxes and I wanted to try some different subs. I'm maxed out right now, but I would love to give The Homegrown Collective a try.


----------



## moonkissedtiger (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Cambria99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must admit I've become somewhat of a subscription junkie. The boxes I currently subscribe to are: Love With Food, Goodies Co., Graze, Juniper, Julep, Lootcrate, PopSugar Must Have, Birchbox, Starbox, Ipsy, and Fancy. I also get Dollar Shave Club and Manpacks for my boyfriend, and I enter Cravebox drawings every once in a while. I used to subscribe to Eco-Emi, Conscious Box, and KLUTCHbox, but I had to give myself a limit on how much I could spend on boxes and I wanted to try some different subs. I'm maxed out right now, but I would love to give The Homegrown Collective a try.


 Ah! I LOVE the look of The Homegrown Collective and wish it wasn't so expensive! I would love to try that one out. All their past boxes just look amazing. Maybe one day I can wiggle my money around to afford it.

I just got an email the other day that I am off of Ipsy's waiting list and my first box will be in April so I am excited about that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way, does anyone else think Panty Fly is a terrible name? It makes me think of flies buzzing around my crotch. Not an appealing image...


 LOL!!!!!!  So many of them have such dirty names.  Love Club, luvmybox, Hesack, Panty Fly.  Really???


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

HESACK? lol.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HESACK? lol.


 lmao


----------



## kimmud2 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am new to the site however, I just signed up for Panty Fly.  Not sure yet how it is going to be but I saw them on this site.  I figured you cant go wrong for just $7, I also have ordered birchbox in the past however I am not currently using them.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HESACK? lol.


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao


 Ugh.  And it's FOOD.  So bad!!!!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.  And it's FOOD.  So bad!!!!


 "...and it's food" ahahah


----------



## catipa (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *moonkissedtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah! I LOVE the look of The Homegrown Collective and wish it wasn't so expensive! I would love to try that one out. All their past boxes just look amazing. Maybe one day I can wiggle my money around to afford it.
> 
> I just got an email the other day that I am off of Ipsy's waiting list and my first box will be in April so I am excited about that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got off the wait list too!  I'm so excited for my first Ipsy bag


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

Gosh I just went on a little sub box splurge, I'll probably cancel at least 2 of these, maybe 3 next month, but maybe not. Who knows?

-Glossybox. This will be my 4th box and I love them!!

-Beauty Army. Again I absoluetly adore this box. Both times I've had awesome choices!

-Birchbox. For only $10 a month I'm not going to complain especially since the samples I've received have been awesomely sized!

-Sample Society. I'm on the fence. April will be my 3rd box and I might cancel. Its just kinda boring.

-Ipsy. Just got off the waitlist (I was on it for 3 days) and so April will be my first bag. Super excited!

-Julep. I orded a free box last night. Its the intro box. I want to try it, but I'll probably cancel or skip and end up only getting the mystery boxes.

-Lip Factory. I love this box. They have awesome products!

-Square Hue. I only wanted April's box, because I was drawn in with the bloom hue thing, so I'll probably cancel after I get a tracking number.

Also I signed up on the pre-order list for:

-Ambition box. The spoilers on their FB page look amazing!


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Updated sub list...

I am currently subscribed to the following subs:

- Barkbox: We are on our 10th month.

- Beautyfix: I am on my 2nd season.

- Birchbox: I am on my 11th month.

- Conscious box: I won a giveaway for a 3-month Classic subscription. Also, I signed up for the vegan and gluten-free boxes for next month because of their $1 promo. So next month I will receive all 3 varieties!

- Love with food: I re-subscribed for a 6-month sub with a deal from Fab.

- Pawalla mini box: I just subscribed for a 3 month sub with a deal from Fab. 

I flirt with the following subs:

- Beauty Army: I may get a box this month because of the Skinn cosmetics teen tone and Cotz sunscreen.

- Glossybox: I only subscribe when there are great promos or spoilers.

- Goodebox: I bought a 'single' box during the Holidays. I wasn't thrilled with it, but it looks like the regular boxes are better than the box I had received.

- Klutchclub: I bought the 'best of' box with a promo code.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh no, I think I'm going to regret finding this thread! I started out with Birchbox (a little over a year now) and then added Ipsy because of MUT and am waiting for my first Starbox to arrive today or tomorrow, also because of MUT! Now I see all kinds of subscriptions that I never knew existed and I'm so tempted! So many boxes, so little money!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I think I'm going to regret finding this thread! I started out with Birchbox (a little over a year now) and then added Ipsy because of MUT and am waiting for my first Starbox to arrive today or tomorrow, also because of MUT! Now I see all kinds of subscriptions that I never knew existed and I'm so tempted! So many boxes, so little money!


 I know the feeling!


----------



## ling168 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have ditsies. they run large. i asked them and they said they have no plans to bring in XS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I asked them recently about the XS, despite you mentioning that they're not planning on bringing in XS, and got 2 replies. The initial reply was one of indifference letting me know that they we only going to have S, M, L. However, I received a surprise follow up email apologizing for the first email and letting me know that Ditsies is working on bringing an XS into their options. I thought you might want to know ... in case you want to try them in the future.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I asked them recently about the XS, despite you mentioning that they're not planning on bringing in XS, and got 2 replies. The initial reply was one of indifference letting me know that they we only going to have S, M, L. However, I received a surprise follow up email apologizing for the first email and letting me know that Ditsies is working on bringing an XS into their options. I thought you might want to know ... in case you want to try them in the future.


 oh wow, thanks! I forgot to skip my last month actually and I got a cute see through lace black pair. It fit really well (different material?) but then, a few hours later I noticed that they had stretched out already and were much too big again. That's really weird....underwear shouldn't do that...right?


----------



## ling168 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh wow, thanks! I forgot to skip my last month actually and I got a cute see through lace black pair. It fit really well (different material?) but then, a few hours later I noticed that they had stretched out already and were much too big again. That's really weird....underwear shouldn't do that...right?


 I got a red lacy pair that was a little loose :-/, but I was told they switch up fabrics every 2 months if that helps. No, I don't think decent quality underwear should be stretch out that much after only a few hours. I'd be pretty upset if that happened to a pair I received. I definitely think you should contact them about that because it sounds like it's a quality issue.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got a red lacy pair that was a little loose :-/, but I was told they switch up fabrics every 2 months if that helps. No, I don't think decent quality underwear should be stretch out that much after only a few hours. I'd be pretty upset if that happened to a pair I received. I definitely think you should contact them about that because it sounds like it's a quality issue.


 yeah it happened with my first pair too. that one didn't fit that great either but after a few hours it got even looser!! they look like they are different qualities too so i'm really confused. I may not be keeping this sub if it keeps happening...it's not like their tight on me so idk why they are stretching.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it happened with my first pair too. that one didn't fit that great either but after a few hours it got even looser!! they look like they are different qualities too so i'm really confused. I may not be keeping this sub if it keeps happening...it's not like their tight on me so idk why they are stretching.


 It probably has something to do with the bottoms you wore...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope mine fit well. I just washed them so I should be trying them out soon.


----------



## kimmud2 (Apr 8, 2013)

...


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 14, 2013)

I currently subscribe to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Goodebox

Eco-Emi

BarkBox

Green Grab bag (April will be my 1st bag)

Daily Dose of Green (April will be my 1st bag)

Tried in the past -

Glossybox (On/off - I subscribe if I see a good deal)

The Honest Company (Free trial only)

Julep (Starter box only)

Conscious box (Plan on canceling)

Sample Society

Beauty Army

Just bought a 2 month deal to Pawalla as well.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2013)

updated list:

Skip Regularly or Free:

Ditsies (have been skipping...may cancel)

Pantyfly (got refunded for a 3 month sub)

Julep (skipped for last 5 months)

Seasonsbox (free from giveaway)

Graze (skipped 2 months)

Regular Boxes:

Sock Fancy (may replace with footcardigan after next month)

MistoBox

Tonx (WIll probably cancel after this month and just keep MistoBox)

NaturesBox (3 months for the price of 1 woot! Love it. Will be keeping.) 

Canceled Subs that I have tried and didn't like:

Ipsy (4 months)

Birchbox (9 months)

SampleSociety (4 months)

Thelookbag (4 months)

Popsugar (1 month)

BeautyArmy (1 month)

GoodiesCo (1 month)


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm new to subscription boxes so I'm trying a bunch to see what I like. What I'm getting: Ipsy Birchbox beautybox 5 Julep Sample society Pop Sugar New Beauty Test Tube - QVC version Starlooks Starbox Little Black Bag Cravebox Food ones Naturebox Goodies Love with Food I think I'm going to cancel Sample Society, the product while nice are too high end for my wallet and I like the point system of Birchbox better. I got popsugar for 6 months with 25 off but I'm not continuing after the 6 months because $35 is too much a month. Test Tube I'm going to cancel, got it twice and haven't used anything in either tube yet. Probably will give Love with Food one more month and then canceling. Ones I would to try: Wantables Graze Square Hue


----------



## pengutango (Apr 22, 2013)

As of now, I'm still currently subscribed to the following:

Ipsy

Little Black Bag (been skipping for a few months now and is the only reason I haven't canceled)

Canceled:

Goodies Co. (I wasn't really satisfied with my February box and after seeing what was in the March one, decided that it just wasn't for me.)

Love With Food (I enjoyed what I've been getting, but I don't think it's worth the $12/month, even if they do donate to charity. Granted, I think I'll try a box here and there whenever they have a free box code, otherwise it's not something I'll subscribe for in the long run.

I don't think I'm going to try any more subs for a while since I wanna save money and they're not something I truly need to have. With Ipsy, I've enjoyed what I've gotten, but I may take a break at some point -- partly so I can use up my samples, and partly to save money. We'll see what happens in the coming months.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm currently subbed to: Birchbox Popsugar must have Sample society Julep Yuzen (quarterly) Fabfitfun (quarterly) Eco emi For the makers The past few months I've cancelled a ton: Ipsy Glossybox Pawalla Whimseybox Brit kit Naturebox Conscious box


----------



## jackielyn1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Current boxes: Birchbox Woman Birchbox Man Glossy Box Kona Kase Spoiled Rotten Box-- for my puppies Boxes I'm considering: Ipsy Graze Box Juli Box Just got a shipping notice for my first cravebox. Hope I'm not disappointed....


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 24, 2013)

Ipsy

Birchbox

Wantable

Green Grab Bag

I loooove them all so much but I know I'm eventually going to have to cut out one or two.  I wasn't too impressed with my first Green Grab Bag, but I'm going to give it a few more months.  This was my first month with wantable and I LOVED it.


----------



## unicorn (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm subbed to Ipsy, Birchbox, and Glossybox. May will be my first ipsy box. I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be able to snag a graze code soon, I REALLY want to try that one out!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 5, 2013)

Currently:

Birchbox

Birchbox Man (husband's gave him a 3 month sub to try)

Ipsy

Lip Factory Inc. ( my #1 fave)

Wantable Jewelry Box

Popsugar

Cancelled: Sample Society

On Probation: Popsugar


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 5, 2013)

Currently: 

Popsugar

Ipsy

Newly subbed:

Bulu weight loss (just because you get your first month free - probably cancelling after that)

The Bride Box (just curious to see what they have, plus they offered me something to giveaway on my blog)

Conscious Box

Mommebox (I wish I read more reviews on this one - am dreading it) 

Glossybox (I just want to see what they have in the one-year anniversary box)

Cancelled or pending cancellation:

Julep

Vegan Cuts


----------



## unicorn (May 6, 2013)

double post, sorry!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 7, 2013)

Ugh! I just subbed to Ipsy. The spoiler this month looked good. I have no self control.


----------



## Dalisay (May 7, 2013)

Updated!

Bichbox

Ipsy

Popsugar(re-sub/cancel every other month)

Glossybox

I don't know what it's about when it comes to the first three of my list, it always keeps me coming back!

Bichbox with the point system

Ipsy with great size products for only $10

Popsugar... can't think of any reason why i resub. I guess overall, it's just the most fun sub I have. I do like variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh! I just subbed to Ipsy. The spoiler this month looked good. I have no self control.


Heck, it was hard to refuse with how great ipsy looks this month! Not your fault, they dangled an awesome bag in front of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Currently I have

ipsy

Birchbox

Glossybox

Lootcrate

Beauty Box Five

NatureBox

Gobites

Pawalla

Barkbox (I think, need to check on that)

Pawbox

And I'm sure I am forgetting things. I need to cut back lol, but the dogs tell me they NEED three boxes each month.


----------



## Xiang (May 8, 2013)

Currently Subscribed To

Ipsy

Eco-Emi

Beauty Box 5

Subscribed To But Have Been Skipping

Julep Maven

Beauty Army


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Currently:


Birchbox x3
Square Hue
Starbox
Julep (usually skip)
ipsy (I think I'm joining the cancel-and-resub-depending-on-spoilers crowd, though)
LBB (sporadically)
Glamour Doll Eyes OTM (through September!)
Sample Society (I resubscribed a couple of months ago, but I'm back on the fence about keeping this one)
PopSugar

Canceled:


Conscious Box
Whimsybox
Eco-Emi
blissmo
a few more I can't recall off the top of my head at the moment

And ugh.  I'm trying something new with my subscription boxes in order to try to get myself motivated to CLEAN MY DAMNED APARTMENT.  Ahem.  This place is an epic mess.  As of right now, I have decided that I am allowed to open one package per area of my apartment cleaned (excluding the spare room for now because that is a complete disaster that needs more help than I can give it by myself) -- and it has to *stay* clean or the next package has to wait until it's clean again -- until it's all done.  After that, no packages can be opened *at all* until the place is clean.  The plan started with not being allowed to open *anything* until this place is clean, but I do need motivation in stages right now because the project is very, *very* daunting.  At the moment, I have eight packages that I know are on the way (subscription boxes and some freebie items) and two or three more that should ship any time, but I have none sitting unopened in a corner staring at me, so I don't feel particularly motivated.  We'll just have to see how things shake out over the next month or two.  

I *am* allowed to look at spoilers, though, so I can taunt myself with whatever is sitting *right there* waiting for me to clean the kitchen or go through that pile of *stuff* that I keep putting off.  If I really want something, I can just hurry up with the cleaning because it's here and already paid for, and I don't have to go get it or pay for it.  If I have to go get or do something as a reward for finishing a task, I usually end up deciding I don't want whatever it is *that* badly, and the task goes unfinished.  This could actually work.  I hope.  I *need* it to work!


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2013)

I can't edit that post now for some reason, so double-posting:  I just re-subscribed to the Fortune Cookie Soap quarterly box.  I got a couple of them last year, and I just wasn't into them at the time, so I didn't re-subscribe when they canceled my PayPal subscription and switched to the new system, but I I've been thinking about them a lot lately, so I decided to re-join.


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 12, 2013)

I've decided that Popsugar redeemed themselves with the May box. I am going to let Wantable go, something needs to go and I have enough jewelry, Ipsy and Lip Factory Inc. covers my obsessive makeup needs, gotta keep BB I usually like at least 3 out of every box and I love the points system. Dropping Wantable (nice as the box is) allows for 2nd Ipsy bag and $26 savings each month!


----------



## KayEss (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't edit that post now for some reason, so double-posting:  I just re-subscribed to the Fortune Cookie Soap quarterly box.  I got a couple of them last year, and I just wasn't into them at the time, so I didn't re-subscribe when they canceled my PayPal subscription and switched to the new system, but I I've been thinking about them a lot lately, so I decided to re-join.


 Ooh, I've been really curious about them. Can you give me more details about the service? I know the basics but I'd love to hear about your personal experiences!


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I've been really curious about them. Can you give me more details about the service? I know the basics but I'd love to hear about your personal experiences!


 Hmm, let's see what I can say beyond the basics...  I really liked the fact that they sent out something in each of the seasonal scents (sweet tea and sweet fruits in the summer, orchard fruits and coziness in the autumn!  I didn't get winter or spring, but the winter box was Grinch-themed, and the spring box seems to have been garden-oriented with flowers, fruit, dirt, herbs, grass, and patchouli scents), so I could at least sniff each scent immediately even if I didn't get around to using it all right away, and they seemed to pick what item type to match the season, so they sent out dry shampoo for the summer and a lip scrub for autumn when lips tend to start getting dry and flaky, for example.  Item types they seem to send out every time:


Fortune cookie soap
OCD hand sanitizer 
Whipped Cream body cream
Bath fizzy

Other item types they have sent in previous boxes, and they seem to add a new item type to their line every season, and this isn't even a list of everything they currently offer, so this is definitely not complete (I'm hoping for a lip balm in the summer box even though I have plenty of them already.  I love lip balm!):


Body wash
Lip scrub
Milk bath
Facial mask
Eco Suds laundry detergent
Hydrate Me! body conditioning bar
Wax tart
Bath melt 
Tea light candle
Roll-on perfume
Air freshener
Bubbling bath crystals
Lotion
Shimmer stick
Bath salts
Spray lotion
Sparkle body spray
Dry shampoo
Solid sugar scrub

And, of course, the $10 code.  Most of these things are big enough to use several times, and some are big enough to last for even longer (I still have both of the hand sanitizers almost completely unused, although I'm not a big hand sanitizer user, so your mileage may vary),  One big drawback/thing to be aware of:  The scents in these boxes seem to be limited-edition seasonal scents, not new additions to their permanent collection.  If you fall in love with a scent in the box and hold off on buying it (or keep putting off trying it until months later), you might discover that you're out of luck because it's out of season and no longer available.  This would be a great little assortment to take for a weekend road trip:  Enough to get you through a few days and small enough to not take out a huge chunk of real estate in your suitcase.  I'm working on getting past the save-it-for-later mentality that results in missing out on realizing I have fallen in love with certain scents until it's too late, although I didn't know these were limited-time scents until much later.  Now I know, and so I have the incentive to actually use everything immediately and not have it sit there for months waiting for a special occasion.  The summer box is scheduled to ship on June 2nd, but they're cutting off signups on something like the 25th, so you still have a little time to sign up.


----------



## KayEss (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, let's see what I can say beyond the basics...  I really liked the fact that they sent out something in each of the seasonal scents (sweet tea and sweet fruits in the summer, orchard fruits and coziness in the autumn!  I didn't get winter or spring, but the winter box was Grinch-themed, and the spring box seems to have been garden-oriented with flowers, fruit, dirt, herbs, grass, and patchouli scents), so I could at least sniff each scent immediately even if I didn't get around to using it all right away, and they seemed to pick what item type to match the season, so they sent out dry shampoo for the summer and a lip scrub for autumn when lips tend to start getting dry and flaky, for example.  Item types they seem to send out every time:
> 
> ...


 Wow, thank you for such an eloquent and helpful response!! I'm very tempted to purchase the summer box but I'm thinking I might want to wait for the fall one for a few reasons. One, I am in no need of soaps and such right now given the state of my stockpile, but my stockpile should be shrinking, not growing, so by fall I may actually need some of the stuff. Two, I'm not a huge fan of summery/floral scents, but I love the cozy scents for fall and winter. Three, this one features two types of lotion and I'm just not a big fan of lotion since I hardly ever use it. However, I say this now, but watch me subscribe in a few days...I have no self control obviously. What are the sizes like? I'm guessing they'd be deluxe samples (like half or a third sized maybe) with a single use bath fizzy.


----------



## KayEss (May 13, 2013)

Oops, I totally just realized I was looking a the SPRING box, not the summer one. I thought I had this all figured out, knowing what was in it and all! I didn't realize that it was a surprise each time. Hmm...


----------



## jesemiaud (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, let's see what I can say beyond the basics...  I really liked the fact that they sent out something in each of the seasonal scents (sweet tea and sweet fruits in the summer, orchard fruits and coziness in the autumn!  I didn't get winter or spring, but the winter box was Grinch-themed, and the spring box seems to have been garden-oriented with flowers, fruit, dirt, herbs, grass, and patchouli scents), so I could at least sniff each scent immediately even if I didn't get around to using it all right away, and they seemed to pick what item type to match the season, so they sent out dry shampoo for the summer and a lip scrub for autumn when lips tend to start getting dry and flaky, for example.  Item types they seem to send out every time:
> 
> ...


 Sounds so good that I subscribed...If it's a sub, it doesn't count toward my low/no buy. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 13, 2013)

> Sounds so good that I subscribed...If it's a sub, it doesn't count toward my low/no buy. At least that's what I'm telling myself.Â


 I think I might sign up for this, too! Sounds really interesting. Just want to make sure I'm understanding this....it's $19-$20 total for the whole three months, not per every month since its quarterly? I hope that made sense lol


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2013)

> I think I might sign up for this, too! Sounds really interesting. Just want to make sure I'm understanding this....it's $19-$20 total for the whole three months, not per every month since its quarterly? I hope that made sense lol


 Right. $20-ish for one quarterly (every three months) box, or a little less than seven dollars a month if you're doing monthly budgeting.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 13, 2013)

> Right. $20-ish for one quarterly (every three months) box, or a little less than seven dollars a month if you're doing monthly budgeting.


 Cool, thanks!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, pretty sure I'm gonna sign up for the fortune cookie soap box on payday. Shhhh don't tell hubby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunnycherry (May 14, 2013)

I currently subscribe to:

PopSugar Must Have

Goodies Co

Graze -- So excite for this!

Twistband -- 3 months only

Previously tried:

MyGlam (before it was Ipsy) -- eh. 

Birchbox -- for some reason they cancelled mine. Never bothered to resubscribe 

Julep -- not my favorite nail polish brand

I'm on a subscription box craze right now! I never knew there were so many but I'm excited to try out some of the good ones.


----------



## jackieee (May 17, 2013)

I subscribe to:

- PopSugar Must Have

- New Beauty Test Tube

- QVC's New Beauty Test Tube

- BarkBox

I've been thinking about doing one that's food related.


----------



## MaiteS (May 17, 2013)

just updating my subscribed list:

as of recent i am subscribed

Glossybox

Beauty Box 5

Beauty Army

Loot Crate

Birchbox

Ipsy

I cancelled:

PopSugar Must Have

Sample Society

On/Off:

Julep


----------



## naturalactions (May 17, 2013)

I subscribe to...

Birchbox

Popsugar Must Have

Wantable - makeup and jewelry

Pawalla

Food with Love

Conscious Box

The Bride Box

Seasons Box

Blush Box

Fancy Box - Coco Rocha and JLH (debating the Food box)

LipFactory

Poppy Parcel - Although the sub aspect was dropped and moved to a first come first serve schedule...so I might not remember to purchase each month.

Fair Treasure 

Flicker Box

For the Makers - Gotta get in my DIY fix

Elizabeth &amp; Clark

Yuzen

FitFabFun

Previously subscribed to...

PantyFly...but I got kicked off due to whatever issues they were having with prepaid subs...not a bad thing really

To all you who have fed my sub box addiction with your great opinions and keen eye for companies who may not be on the up and up, thank you!


----------



## Mary322 (May 19, 2013)

*My current subscription list*:


*Birchox*-hit or miss, but still a good value for $10 to me, have discovered some great new products
*Ipsy*-also a good value, many full size items
*Starlooks*-has become one of my favorites, full size, great items, always a super value
*Sample Society*-interesting items, pretty good value
*Beauty Army*-skipped the last 2 months, no new notable selections available, somewhat frustrating
*Glossy box*-has it's ups and downs, still happy with overall items received so far, no customer service issues like many people have had.
*Pop Sugar Must Have*-had since Feb. and have only liked the last 2 of the 4 received. Expensive and still on the fence about keeping long term.
*Lip Factory*-So far, a super value, lots of items sent that I have enjoyed.
*Conscious Box*-I get the gluten free box, had some customer service issues, but they were finally resolved. They send a lot of items for the money, keeping a while longer.
*Ditsies*-Love this sub, they have super cute items that are well made, sometimes include little charms or cute little extra items with your order.
*Goodies*-have received 3 boxes so far, all great, super value at $7
*Homegrown Collective*-subscribed 6 months, received 3 so far and have enjoyed them. Not sure I will re-sub, though, pretty expensive and I would like maybe try a different one in it's place.
*Cravebox*-have opted to receive a couple of these. They are a good value but not really exciting items, might try one more time in the future.
*Pawalla Min*i-did a Living social deal that was 2 months for the price of 1. Nice items, not sure I will re-sub, already have a spoiled pet as it is!

*Cancelled lis*t:


*Bulu Box*-only $10 but really didn't use many of the samples. Which were lots of little foil samples of various random supplements. Found myself giving almost all away and then realized it was dumb for me to have this sub, even at $10
*28 Day Hug*-actually was going to cancel and the company went out of business, solved that issue easily!
Little Black Bag-ordered a bag one time and skipped the rest of the months. They revamped there items and subscriptions, still didn't like any of the items. Stuff I could get for cheaper at TJ Maxx or Marshalls. Happy I cancelled.
*Sock Panda*-cute socks, but at $11 a month, they weren't that cute. I actually did 4 months and have yet to wear one pair of the socks I received. Feel stupid I ever though subbing was a good idea now.
*Beauty Box 5*-good value, but all drug store type of stuff I wouldn't have bought for myself and found myself not using.
*Goodebox*-also a good value, nice natural products, but very ho-hum and hard to get excited about. Found myself not even caring about the stuff I got, so I cancelled. A good company, maybe I am too picky, but I found it boring compared to other beauty subs.
*Turntable Kitchen* *Pairing Box*-I was so excited to try this, it's supposed to be curated music and food ideas and items.  I love music and I love gourmet food, so I felt like the perfect candidate. They have a super cool video on their website explaining the box, it had me sold. After I cancelled some of the above boxes, I felt justified in spending the $25 (plus tax) on this box. I got on the waiting list and made it in for the May box, which I received Saturday. Here is was I got-3 recipe cards, one for cheeseburgers, one for potato chips, and one for donuts. A 7" vinyl record (what we used to call a 45!), a code for a digital mixtape download, and a small sample of smoked sea salt (yes salt!). Wow, what a major disappointment. I email the company today to cancel and explained I was really disappointed. The music was okay, some of it was just mediocre, but whatever. I just can't believe this was supposed to be a food/music pairing experience. The worst $25 I ever spent.  The wrote back, we cancelled your subscription, sorry you were disappointed and that was that. Sorry for the rant, but I was so disappointed in this box!

*Subscription I am thinking about:*


*Yuzen*-seems like everyone has good things to say about this box
*Seasons Box*-also hear good things about this one
*New Beauty Test Tube*-confused if it would be better to go through New Beauty or get the QVC box. Here the New Beauty box is going bi-monthly, not sure if the QVC one is.

*Thoughts, comments, recommendations on new subscriptions? Any help would be appreciated! *Glad to know I am not the only one with a subscription problem.....


----------



## KayEss (May 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Turntable Kitchen* *Pairing Box*-I was so excited to try this, it's supposed to be curated music and food ideas and items.  I love music and I love gourmet food, so I felt like the perfect candidate. They have a super cool video on their website explaining the box, it had me sold. After I cancelled some of the above boxes, I felt justified in spending the $25 (plus tax) on this box. I got on the waiting list and made it in for the May box, which I received Saturday. Here is was I got-3 recipe cards, one for cheeseburgers, one for potato chips, and one for donuts. A 7" vinyl record (what we used to call a 45!), a code for a digital mixtape download, and a small sample of smoked sea salt (yes salt!). Wow, what a major disappointment. I email the company today to cancel and explained I was really disappointed. The music was okay, some of it was just mediocre, but whatever. I just can't believe this was supposed to be a food/music pairing experience. The worst $25 I ever spent.  The wrote back, we cancelled your subscription, sorry you were disappointed and that was that. Sorry for the rant, but I was so disappointed in this box!


 So there was seriously nothing but sea salt for the "food" portion of the box?!


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So there was seriously nothing but sea salt for the "food" portion of the box?!


Yes! Here are some pictures of what was in the box:





https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/192785/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pengutango (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary322 (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow...I can't believe it wasn't at least a full sized jar/tin of the salt...that's crazy!


 


> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! That's really a ripoff! &gt;.&lt; You didn't even get any actual food. I mean, you can't eat straight up salt! (well, you could, but I don't think most of us would...)


Yeah, I thought it was ridiculous and that is what triggered my previous rant, LOL.  Thanks for confirming that I am not crazy, it was a huge ripoff!


----------



## jallu (May 24, 2013)

Wow that's really disappointing about Turntable.

Mary, I love how you formatted your post with explanations about why you subscribe &amp; cancelled some. Great post and funny too!

Here is my current sub list:

*Month to Month:*


Ipsy - Just started in May &amp; I love it. Keeping.
TopBox - Canadian beauty box. Been with it since April. Satisfied so far but not blown away. Will hold on a while longer.
Julep - Been with Julep since February and I have dropped SO MUCH MONEY. Whomever is in charge of their marketing is a genius. Between the Maven boxes, mystery boxes and secret store promos, I'm totally hooked. And I barely even wear nail polish!
Foodie Pages Tasting Box - Canadian Food box. First one is shipping in June. Only $10.95 per month for gourmet/artisan food samples so can't go wrong there.
Bestowed Box - Started in April and enjoying so far. $20 seems a lot for a few snacks though. Will hold on for a few more months.
Bark Box - Ordered June box for a dog I am dog sitting. Will be cancelling after that because I don't have a dog!

*Pre-Paid*:


Beauty Box 5 - My first sub. Started in March with a year subscription. Happy so far but not a lot of variety in brands. Shipping to Canada takes 3 weeks while some (like Bestowed) only takes a week or less. That part of BB5 is super annoying.Won't be renewing.
Bulu Box - Just got my first one today and not impressed. Got a 3 month sub for $15 so can't complain. Won't be renewing.
Seasons Box - Was so impressed with the past few boxes I signed up for April. Around the time they changed management and things have gone downhill. Boxes shipping late, poor customer service... They fixed my issue and left me satisfied but I'm still leery about this one. After my 6 month sub is up I will not be renewing. Will stick to buying the occasional box that interests me.
Glossy Box Canada - Just signed up for 3 month sub. Is it sad that I mainly did it to get some of those pretty pink boxes? The Canadian Glossy is not great. They send out a lot of drug store products. But hey, I do like Aveeno. Depending how it goes for the 3 months, I may or may not re-sub when it's up.
Luxe Box - Canadian beauty box - It's only quarterly which I HATE! My sub is up after the winter box in December then I will be cancelling. It's so anti-climactic to wait 3 months for a box. (Hello, Fancy Box??)

*Once in a while boxes:*


Wantable - I loved my first Wantable Jewelry Box but it's too expensive ($46 to Canada) to do monthly. My sub is active but I plan to skip every other month or so.
Cycleface - Same story as above. It's over $30/month with shipping. I don't get out riding enough to need it monthly so I'm cutting it down to every other month or so. I tried to cancel but the owner was so sweet I didn't have the heart. Will cancel for sure come fall when riding season is over.

*Recently Cancelled:*


Fancy Box (Coco Rocha &amp; Tyler Florence) - Cancelled both because I didn't want to get dinged for a 2nd month when I still haven't even received the first month's boxes yet. WTH Fancy??
Healthy Surprise - Cancelled after one month. The main thing is cost. A starter box is about $50 for Canadians (with shipping) and I only received about $30 worth of product in my box. The products were great but the value was lacking.
Kona Kase - They just raised Canadian shipping rates to $8 per month. So now a box is $23. They offered free shipping with 3, 6 and 12 month subs if we sign up before 28th but I was only going to hang on to it for one more month anyway. I prefer Bestowed. Easy to cancel.
Pets Love Toys - I loved my first PLT box but I only got it for a dog I'm dog sitting in June. I don't have a dog of my own so don't need this one.



I'm trying to cut back. I have it down to 5 month to month recurring and 5 pre paid for 10 total. After the summer I hope to be down to 6 or 7 max.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Turntable Kitchen* *Pairing Box*-I was so excited to try this, it's supposed to be curated music and food ideas and items.  I love music and I love gourmet food, so I felt like the perfect candidate. They have a super cool video on their website explaining the box, it had me sold. After I cancelled some of the above boxes, I felt justified in spending the $25 (plus tax) on this box. I got on the waiting list and made it in for the May box, which I received Saturday. Here is was I got-3 recipe cards, one for cheeseburgers, one for potato chips, and one for donuts. A 7" vinyl record (what we used to call a 45!), a code for a digital mixtape download, and a small sample of smoked sea salt (yes salt!). Wow, what a major disappointment. I email the company today to cancel and explained I was really disappointed. The music was okay, some of it was just mediocre, but whatever. I just can't believe this was supposed to be a food/music pairing experience. The worst $25 I ever spent.  The wrote back, we cancelled your subscription, sorry you were disappointed and that was that. Sorry for the rant, but I was so disappointed in this box!


 The concept sounds amazing. But WTF at the contents. The record ok, even the salt ok (if you had something to actually go with it) but how can they justify charging $25 plus tax for THREE recipe cards and digital music, stuff that can be easily acquired or accessed online.

I feel like this is one of those services where they justify the lack of "tangible" goods by saying you're paying for their  services - curation of recipes and music selections. Still, no thanks.


----------



## Mary322 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The concept sounds amazing. But WTF at the contents. The record ok, even the salt ok (if you had something to actually go with it) but how can they justify charging $25 plus tax for THREE recipe cards and digital music, stuff that can be easily acquired or accessed online.
> 
> I feel like this is one of those services where they justify the lack of "tangible" goods by saying you're paying for their  services - curation of recipes and music selections. Still, no thanks.


Yes, I don't care how fancy your recipe cards are, they are just paper. The only tangible items were paper, plastic, and salt. Not an impressive food/music curation by any means!


----------



## briannajo (May 24, 2013)

My current subscription list:

1) Ipsy - loved May's box! 

2) Julep - love ALL of the nail polishes I've received in the past few months I've subscribed!

3) Pop Sugar - on and off...probably will have to skip a month or two then probably come back

4) The Bride Box - I'm a bride-to-be so this sounded awesome - loved their first box!


----------



## casualbeauty (May 25, 2013)

Mary, when I first started reading your explanation of Turntable Kitchen, it sounded awesome! But looking at what you got.. I would be disappointed as well! Their customer service doesn't seem that great either. :/

I'm currently subscribed to Ipsy.  I've been subscribed to them since December 2011 and have been pretty content with them. Sure, the first few months were rocky, but considering the attention it was getting... I figured it would get better and I think it has greatly improved.  I don't think I'll unsubscribe anytime soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to be subscribed to Birchbox.  I started with them in March 2011 and cancelled my subscription last October.  It was my first subscription service and I got excited every month over it.  However, the last six months of my subscription, I just found myself disappointed with each box.  Most of the samples I was receiving were one time use.  I can't determine if I want to purchase a full size, if I don't get a good enough trial from it. :/ Oh well, it was cool while it lasted.

Reading through this thread, you ladies are subscribed to a lot of sampling programs!  I feel so insignificant with just one LOL


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jallu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's really disappointing about Turntable.
> 
> ...


 

First, that is so funny that you subscribe to two dog boxes and you don't even have a dog. That is just the kind of crazy thing I would do if I was dog sitting, too!  Julep always tempting to me, it looks great, but I will kick myself if I subscribe. I am a medical Aesthetician so my nails are always super short and polish never stays on anyway. Bestowed looks good, but I already get Conscious and Goodies, and I have to remind myself I cancelled Bulu because I don't need more Health/Food boxes. Seasons has looked tempting in the past, but seeing reviews on the last few months convinced me I would rather try Yuzen, which I am on a waiting list for. I did end up cancelling my PopSugar Must Have box, so that what I want to replace Yuzen with.  Wantable boxes have never appealed to me so far, they always look like a lot of money for things I can't get too excited about.  I also decided to try one month of the New Beauty Test Tube, but I know I probably should not have, I have more stuff than I need as it is.  I will have to scale down soon, I just purchase Sephora's Summer Sun bag, it has a million items in it, plus I got a free Buxom bonus kits with my points and other samples.  I also purchased some items from Ulta and received an 11 piece beauty bag from them, plus other free samples. Thank goodness most of the Canadian boxes don't ship to the US, I don't need any more!


----------



## Mary322 (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mary, when I first started reading your explanation of Turntable Kitchen, it sounded awesome! But looking at what you got.. I would be disappointed as well! Their customer service doesn't seem that great either. :/
> 
> ...


My suggestion would not to get more, next thing you know you have 10 of them and are looking for more!  I totally have to scale back, it's gotten ridiculous.  I like Ipsy, I think that was a good alternative to Birchbox.  If you get sick of Ipsy, I would try Starlooks, it's great makeup and excellent customer service.  Just don't get it unless you cancel Ipsy or you will might end up like me, ha!


----------



## casualbeauty (May 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My suggestion would not to get more, next thing you know you have 10 of them and are looking for more!  I totally have to scale back, it's gotten ridiculous.  I like Ipsy, I think that was a good alternative to Birchbox.  If you get sick of Ipsy, I would try Starlooks, it's great makeup and excellent customer service.  Just don't get it unless you cancel Ipsy or you will might end up like me, ha!


 Hahaha, I try not to look at any other subscription services.  So I don't know of many, so it's not unusual that I haven't heard of Starlooks before.  I was just on their website, so what I'm getting at is that they are a makeup line and they send out samples of their products?


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Hahaha, I try not to look at any other subscription services. Â So I don't know of many, so it's not unusual that I haven't heard of Starlooks before. Â I was just on their website, so what I'm getting at is that they are a makeup line and they send out samples of their products?


 Close. They're a makeup line, but they don't send out samples. They send out full-sized items. This month's box had over $50 worth of stuff. I've got a few reviews on my blog in my signature, and there is a Starlooks group here in MUT with much more info.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes them to send out replacements? I got a broken pair last week and was told they would send a replacement Thursday and I'm still waiting. I wasn't given tracking info so I'm going nuts waiting &amp; anticipating lol


----------



## meaganola (May 25, 2013)

> Does anyone know how long it takes them to send out replacements? I got a broken pair last week and was told they would send a replacement Thursday and I'm still waiting. I wasn't given tracking info so I'm going nuts waiting &amp; anticipating lol


 Which sub are you talking about?


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## casualbeauty (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Close. They're a makeup line, but they don't send out samples. They send out full-sized items. This month's box had over $50 worth of stuff. I've got a few reviews on my blog in my signature, and there is a Starlooks group here in MUT with much more info.


 Oh okay. That's pretty awesome then if they're products are of good quality. Gonna go check out your blog for the reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2013)

It seems like we should have a Fortune Cookie Soap Box thread, and there *is* one, but it hasn't been used in almost a year, so I'll post here:  Boxes ship Monday, and there are a few slots left!  Oh, wait, now that I scroll down on the page, there's one spot that says that subscribers who join after May 25th will start with the autumn box, but then at the top of the page and on Facebook, they say there are still a few summer slots left, so I'm a little confused, so email to CS might be in order if you want to sign up now and get the summer box.  Anyway.  They have posted a sort of spoiler picture, but there's not much to glean from it.  No scents are listed, and those are probably what I'm most interested in.  I can identify an OCD hand sanitizer and a fortune cookie hand soap, but they send those out in every box.  I *think* I see

lip balm (or a lip scrub, but balm seems more likely for the summer), body butter, something in a sprayer that could be several different things (hydrating mist, air freshener, spray lotion), solid lotion bar, and a sugar scrub.  Oh, and there's a new Don't Be Jelly product in the Gem mini collection with a comment that "For those of you getting the Summer Soap Box -- get ready to giggle!" so I'm thinking that's what the red thing on the bottom next to the fortune cookie is.
And there's a photo of something on Instagram that makes me think there's a new product not on the site that will be making its debut in the boxes.  Very exciting!  I *will* try everything within a week of receiving this unless there is something that can only be used in baths.  I am shower-only, so bath things are useless to me.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 30, 2013)

> It seems like we should have a Fortune Cookie Soap Box thread, and there *is* one, but it hasn't been used in almost a year, so I'll post here: Â Boxes ship Monday, and there are a few slots left! Â Oh, wait, now that I scroll down on the page, there's one spot that says that subscribers who join after May 25th will start with the autumn box, but then at the top of the page and on Facebook, they say there are still a few summer slots left, so I'm a little confused, so email to CS might be in order if you want to sign up now and get the summer box. Â Anyway. Â They have posted a sort of spoiler picture, but there's not much to glean from it. Â No scents are listed, and those are probably what I'm most interested in. Â I can identify an OCD hand sanitizer and a fortune cookie hand soap, but they send those out in every box. Â I *think* I see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



And there's a photo of something on Instagram that makes me think there's a new product not on the site that will be making its debut in the boxes. Â Very exciting! Â I *will* try everything within a week of receiving this unless there is something that can only be used in baths. Â I am shower-only, so bath things are useless to me. I signed up for this a couple weeks ago and I am absolutely giddy with excitement!!!


----------



## Andi B (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like we should have a Fortune Cookie Soap Box thread, and there *is* one, but it hasn't been used in almost a year, so I'll post here:  Boxes ship Monday, and there are a few slots left!  Oh, wait, now that I scroll down on the page, there's one spot that says that subscribers who join after May 25th will start with the autumn box, but then at the top of the page and on Facebook, they say there are still a few summer slots left, so I'm a little confused, so email to CS might be in order if you want to sign up now and get the summer box.  Anyway.  They have posted a sort of spoiler picture, but there's not much to glean from it.  No scents are listed, and those are probably what I'm most interested in.  I can identify an OCD hand sanitizer and a fortune cookie hand soap, but they send those out in every box.  I *think* I see
> 
> ...


Aaagghhh!  Enabler!!!  I was just thinking the other day that I wish Lush would do a subscription box, and this is good enough!  Just signed up and can't wait!


----------



## Mary322 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aaagghhh!  Enabler!!!  I was just thinking the other day that I wish Lush would do a subscription box, and this is good enough!  Just signed up and can't wait!


Oh no, not another one.....I shouldn't even look at it!


----------



## Andi B (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mary322* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh no, not another one.....I shouldn't even look at it!


No, you shouldn't, unless you're fully willing to let go of about $20....it looks that good!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like we should have a Fortune Cookie Soap Box thread, and there *is* one, but it hasn't been used in almost a year, so I'll post here:  Boxes ship Monday, and there are a few slots left!  Oh, wait, now that I scroll down on the page, there's one spot that says that subscribers who join after May 25th will start with the autumn box, but then at the top of the page and on Facebook, they say there are still a few summer slots left, so I'm a little confused, so email to CS might be in order if you want to sign up now and get the summer box.  Anyway.  They have posted a sort of spoiler picture, but there's not much to glean from it.  No scents are listed, and those are probably what I'm most interested in.  I can identify an OCD hand sanitizer and a fortune cookie hand soap, but they send those out in every box.  I *think* I see
> 
> ...


 That is so exciting! I can't wait to get this box..it will be my first one.


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 30, 2013)

I'm glad you brought this up meganola! I agree....there *should* be an updated thread dedicated to FSC. This was one of the first places I came when I started researching it was surprised there wasn't more recent buzz on it!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 30, 2013)

Ack! Ignore!


----------



## AtomicBunny (May 30, 2013)

Stupid phone!


----------



## pengutango (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like we should have a Fortune Cookie Soap Box thread, and there *is* one, but it hasn't been used in almost a year, so I'll post here:  Boxes ship Monday, and there are a few slots left!  Oh, wait, now that I scroll down on the page, there's one spot that says that subscribers who join after May 25th will start with the autumn box, but then at the top of the page and on Facebook, they say there are still a few summer slots left, so I'm a little confused, so email to CS might be in order if you want to sign up now and get the summer box.  Anyway.  They have posted a sort of spoiler picture, but there's not much to glean from it.  No scents are listed, and those are probably what I'm most interested in.  I can identify an OCD hand sanitizer and a fortune cookie hand soap, but they send those out in every box.  I *think* I see
> 
> ...


 I LOVEEEEEE~ Fortune Cookie Soap!! I recently broke down and bought a few soaps since I've been wanting to try them. My favorite product is are their body butters which are super moisturizing, yet aren't too thick and absorb quickly into the skin. YAY! No lotiony hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been thinking about subscribing to their Soap Box for a while, but haven't, since I didn't wanna put more money out for subs right now and I still have a TON of bath products to go through... soaps mainly.


----------



## Mary322 (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, you shouldn't, unless you're fully willing to let go of about $20....it looks that good!


You know I couldn't stand it and just had to look. Yes, I subscribed





They are going to have to start a support group for subscription addicts, MUT is just for enablers!


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2013)

Heh. Man, I wish they had a referral program. I think I'm personally responsible for about a dozen new subscribers at this point!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Heh. Man, I wish they had a referral program. I think I'm personally responsible for about a dozen new subscribers at this point!


 lol...for sure! it's your fault that I subbed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

I found my dry shampoo from last year's Fortune Cookie Soap summer box!  My hair was very short last year, so I didn't use it because dry shampoo did nothing for my hair at the time, but I didn't throw it out, either.  I have a feeling I might finally be using it this year since my hair is now shoulder-length and getting longer every day since I decided to just get it cut on the first Saturday of each season (I kept losing track of when I had last had a haircut, and then I would postpone for just another week, which ended up being a *month*, which might as well be a year when you're dealing with a pixie, so I decided on growing it out and changing to an easy schedule to keep!).  I wash my hair at night, and then I sweat when I sleep, so this stuff might help absorb the resulting oil in the morning.  I seem to recall that it's a fruity scent, and I love fruity scents.  I have a feeling they won't be sending another one this year, but if they do, I'll be happy to give it a shot as well!  Moral of the story:  Don't just throw any of these things out.  You might end up needing it next year.


----------



## isis9515 (May 31, 2013)

Getting into the whole subscription box thing... I'm plus size and have some skin issues so I don't think that any skin products would do me any good. Any recommendations as far as fashion or samples (non skin care) goes?


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2013)

> Getting into the whole subscription box thing... I'm plus size and have some skin issues so I don't think that any skin products would do me any good. Any recommendations as far as fashion or samples (non skin care) goes?


 Are you interested in makeup and/or nail polish? Starlooks (makeup) and Square Hue (nail polish) are my two main subs for those. (I'm plus-sized as well and have yet to find a fashion sub for us. I've given up on that.)


----------



## smiletorismile (May 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isis9515* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting into the whole subscription box thing... I'm plus size and have some skin issues so I don't think that any skin products would do me any good. Any recommendations as far as fashion or samples (non skin care) goes?


Would makeup work? Or nail polish? Or maybe accesories?

For accesories check out bleu vintage.com. They have something called a blue box and it comes in either silver or gold. It is amazing! There is also little black bag which has shoes, and jewelry, and bags. It's pretty cool!

For nail polish I'm obsessed with Julep. It is actually one of my favorite subs.

Then for makeup I really like Lip Factory. They give a great assortment! Or maybe ipsy since in the few months I've gotten a box I don't recall any skincare.


----------



## alichelsealyn (May 31, 2013)

anyone subbed to Boxycharm?


----------



## laelene (Jul 11, 2013)

I just subscribed to Escape Monthly to lock in the lower rate and I'm really looking forward to it! Love that it incorporates travel, culture, and relaxation all in a subscription box... it's everything I love! Anyone else spring for it? It's on the pricier side but is supposed to include more luxury items and full/deluxe sizes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *isis9515* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Getting into the whole subscription box thing... I'm plus size and have some skin issues so I don't think that any skin products would do me any good. Any recommendations as far as fashion or samples (non skin care) goes?


 I don't think there are any plus sized fashion subs, but there is Volupties for undies, if that interests you? I got my first month last month and I like it, think I'll keep it for a few more months to build up my stock of cute undies.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think there are any plus sized fashion subs, but there is Volupties for undies, if that interests you? I got my first month last month and I like it, think I'll keep it for a few more months to build up my stock of cute undies.


 There's also vintage bleu for jewelry, and wantable jewelry.  I have too many boxes


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 12, 2013)

I suppose I should update actual boxes

Currrent Monthly Beauty

Ipsy  (Love)

Birchbox (getting really irritated that they never send me makeup, but sticking with it for the points)

Wantable (third month, finally got a good box that was in line with my profile, pretty happy)

Starlooks (favorite!)

Lip Factory  (Consistently good)

Elf Beauty Bundle (1 x trial)

Mirenesse Glam Box/VIP (1 x trial)

LIfestyle/Travel/Other

Popsugar Must Have

Hammock Pack

Escape Box (new)

Spicy Subscription (new)

Bleu Vintage (Silver, canceled gold)

Currently monthly Food

Graze

Naturebox

Orange Glad(new)

Goodies

Love w/ Food

Treatsie

Tried and canceled

Glossybox

Conscious Box

Fabfitfun

Fancy Box

On Hiatus

Julep


----------



## Xiang (Jul 30, 2013)

Current Sub Boxes

Birchboxes x2

Just Cancelled

Ipsy (but will be back after a few months)

Cancelled Recently

BeautyArmy

Eco Emi

Beauty Box 5

Julep Maven

I'm down to two Birchbox boxes now but I would say I'm not so much burned out of sub boxes as I feel that I need to use up some products before continuing my subs. I decided to cancel Ipsy this month even though I really love their bags because I don't use up their products as fast. They tend to send out more full size make up products that I stop using after a few weeks when their novelty wears off and they just sit in my collection taking up space. I rent my living space so I have a fairly small storage area. But with Birchbox, I tend to use up all of the products they send to me consistently so I don't have such a ridiculous build up of products in my cabinet. 

My goal now is to start using up some of my makeup products and then resub to Ipsy before the end of the year.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 30, 2013)

Currently my faves: 1. Lip Factory (my best ever pick)

                                 2. Ipsy (great bargain)

                                 3. Birchbox (points addict and I have found many new loves from the samples)

Kinda meh:               4. PopSugar  (when it's good it's great, but when bad it's awful JMHO, very much a seesaw)

Will probably drop:    5. Sample Society ( not enough makeup for my taste)

 I've only had one Elf Bundle so far, and really liked it, but I don't want to judge a sub until I've had 3 boxes to see if 2 out of 3 are good for my tastes.


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 30, 2013)

Current Birchbox Popsugar Bondi Goodies (regular and kids) Love With Food Naturebox Skoshbox Bluum Kona Kase On the wait list for Ipsy Cancelled Citrus Lane Loot Crate Conscious Box Julep


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Current
> 
> Birchbox
> ...


Bondi has a Subscription service?


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Bondi has a Subscription service?


 Yep! Starts August 1st. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box I even paid the extra $15 to get a second box since they guaranteed no duplicates of the 3 polished or the beauty item. I cancelled Julep fairly quickly when I heard about Bondi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Current
> ...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes there is a thread about it here:https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box/390#post_2128179


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mama2358 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Yes there is a thread about it here:https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box/390#post_2128179


 Thanks for posting! I tried to last night from my phone, and it said my post had to be submitted for moderation. Weird.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to put out an I-wish into the universe and hope someone picks the idea up: I wish there was a shower-gel-and-body-butter/lotion sub. One bottle of shower gel and one jar/bottle of body butter/lotion each month in a seasonal scent for, oh, let's say $20 a month including shipping, maybe with an option to add scrub, body oil, bubble bath, etc., as desired. Glamour Doll Eyes and Square Hue have really made me love getting a seasonal selection each month, and it would be fantastic to add bath stuff to that mix!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to put out an I-wish into the universe and hope someone picks the idea up: I wish there was a shower-gel-and-body-butter/lotion sub. One bottle of shower gel and one jar/bottle of body butter/lotion each month in a seasonal scent for, oh, let's say $20 a month including shipping, maybe with an option to add scrub, body oil, bubble bath, etc., as desired. Glamour Doll Eyes and Square Hue have really made me love getting a seasonal selection each month, and it would be fantastic to add bath stuff to that mix!


 I LOVE this idea!


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 2, 2013)

We



> I'm going to put out an I-wish into the universe and hope someone picks the idea up: I wish there was a shower-gel-and-body-butter/lotion sub. One bottle of shower gel and one jar/bottle of body butter/lotion each month in a seasonal scent for, oh, let's say $20 a month including shipping, maybe with an option to add scrub, body oil, bubble bath, etc., as desired. Glamour Doll Eyes and Square Hue have really made me love getting a seasonal selection each month, and it would be fantastic to add bath stuff to that mix!


 Well, there's this: http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/pages/the-soap-box It's quarterly.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 2, 2013)

> We Well, there's this: http://www.fortunecookiesoap.com/pages/the-soap-box It's quarterly.


 It's also just samples. I'm already subscribed to that. It's not quite what I'm looking for. I'm talking a full-sized bottle/jar/tube each month.


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 2, 2013)

> It's also just samples. I'm already subscribed to that. It's not quite what I'm looking for. I'm talking a full-sized bottle/jar/tube each month.


 I see. I'm horrible about finishing things, I'm not sure I've ever finished a bottle of lotion or shower gel in my life. I seldom manage to finish shampoo and conditioner, so samples are probably best for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mlpenni (Aug 2, 2013)

> I'm going to put out an I-wish into the universe and hope someone picks the idea up: I wish there was a shower-gel-and-body-butter/lotion sub. One bottle of shower gel and one jar/bottle of body butter/lotion each month in a seasonal scent for, oh, let's say $20 a month including shipping, maybe with an option to add scrub, body oil, bubble bath, etc., as desired. Glamour Doll Eyes and Square Hue have really made me love getting a seasonal selection each month, and it would be fantastic to add bath stuff to that mix!


 I am so glad you put that in the universe-I can't believe there's nothing like this out there yet....would LOVE it just as you described it.


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

I hope it's okay that I'm reviving this thread. I subscribe to:

From The Lab

Treatsie

Naturebox

Skoshbox

Orange Glad

Taste Trunk

Goodies Kids

Goodies

Volupties

Glossybox

Blush Beauty

and I have two subscriptions to each of the following:

Sample Society (long story behind this one, thought I'd cancelled one account but didn't)

Wantable makeup

Ipsy

Birchbox

And I had subscriptions to:

Graze

Honest (technically, I still *have* this one but I'm calling tomorrow to cancel it, I love it but can't afford it lol)


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 20, 2013)

I've been avoiding this like the plague because I knew that if I actually had it all grouped together, then I'd totally be able to understand why I'm pushing it so close by getting all of son's college textbooks purchased on Sunday, just in the nick of time for starting classes the very next day! Three months, that's all that it's taken for me to become unbearably hooked to this site and to having subs.......

Subs that I have tried &amp; cancelled:

*Pawalla (only 2)

*Naturebox (only 2)

(poor doggy and my plans of getting healthier was quickly ditched for makeup, lol)

Subs that I can't decide whether to keep or not:

*Love With Food (2 so far)

*Goodies Box (3 so far)

*Julep Maven (2 so far &amp; skipped for August)

*Lip Factory, Inc. (3 so far. Really torn about this one)

Subs that I adore:

*Blush Beauty (will be getting 2nd one today)

*QVC Beauty Test Tube (my 1st one)

*E.L.F. Bundle (1 so far)

*Bondi New York (1 so far &amp; 1 extra box)

*Ipsy (2 so far)

Subs that I want:

*New Beauty Test Tube

*Sample Society

--okay, things that I'm discovering about myself --

1.) In my quest to make up for almost 20 years of not buying makeup and skincare, I fell victim to sub boxes... not only for thinking it was the ultimate solution to teaching me what products are popular and what products work for me but someone else was doing the picking because I didn't have a clue as to where to start!

2.) While I do really like my polish boxes, I bite my fingernails really badly so I only have 2 fingernails that actually grow and I think that I've got enough polish but it's difficult to give up Bondi because of their amazing customer service.

3.) Lip Factory was my very first sub because simply I knew that I like lipstick and lip gloss and I wanted a storm of both to fall into my lap.... Very mixed feelings about this sub.... I love the products (well, most of them) and I love the customer service so much but month after month, I keep ending up with the worst colors possible. I'm already timid about trying new stuff but to add to that my being in my mid 40's, well Eeeek! I understand that when you get mystery boxes, it's a chance that you've got to take but I'm just torn that even with 3 months, I have maybe 4 items that I know for a fact that I can and will use. Part of me, wants to hold out until the lip box in November but then, I start to worry about if it might be a whole box of wrong colors for me!

4.) I seem to be loving situations where I am able to get a good mixture of products but they're more expensive such as Blush Beauty, QVC test tube and even my first Allure box. As I listed, I am also really, really wanting the regular New Beauty Test Tube however these type of subs and purchases cost much more.  Common sense tells me that if I'd just go ahead and cancel the ones that I can live without, then it would make up for the ones that I seem to enjoy the most. Not sure what is holding me back except the love of getting packages and knowing that whenever I get a package, the mailman (regular one) puts my mail with the package on the edge of my grill next to the door and I really like not having to walk to my mailbox those days.

.... Moral of my self discovery.... I'm very indecisive about things. I tend to wait on things and end up regretting it in the long run... what I really need to do, is push myself to do some cancelling before the end of the month before billing takes place! Thanks everyone for patiently dealing with my long post... The way I see it is that admitting that I have a problem is me taking the first step before I'm in way too deep!!!


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 20, 2013)

I forgot, I also belonged to and cancelled:

Barkbox

Love With Food

Get Pet Box (both the cat and dog version, though when I'm more financially stable I'd like to resub to the cat one)


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 21, 2013)

I have 1 Birchbox sub and 1 Ipsy sub. I am sometimes tempted by Sample Society or Beauty Box 5 because of the low cost but so far I have resisted. I read every unboxing blog I can find and Ipsy and BB seem to be the best fit for me. I have found myself buying more skincare and makeup since I started these subs though so it's not like I'm saving money. Oh and I do find that I am buying a lot of limited edition bags like Sage Beauty or Hautelook so I'm all over the map.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

Stuff I had and cancelled:

Sample Society (tried 2 separate times)

Wantable Jewelry


----------



## beach16sm (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stuff I had and cancelled:
> 
> ...


 May I ask.... what happened that you tried Sample Society twice? Did you cancel, then regret it?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

I was going to give it a second chance, but had the same problem with too much skincare not enough makeup. I have super sensitive, reactive skin with rosacea. I have a skincare routine that works and I'm not willing to risk the consequences of putting other skincare on my face. It's just not the sub for me, I hoped it would be (hence the 2 different times I subbed) but it's not for me. I have far more problems with skincare than I do with makeup, unless the makeup is highly scented.


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

i'm relatively unbaptized when it comes to the whole sub thing. I've been getting the New Beauty Test Tube for a year, and im generally pretty happy. I've been searching for some other ones to try. I really want something that supplies a variety of types of products, although skincare is my achillies heel. What are some good subs that provide a good mix of  haircare/skincare/AND make up samples?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

Birchbox has a good mix and so does Ipsy. Both are only $10 a month. Birchbox gives points for reviews, 100 points= $10 to spend in  the BB shop. I love to be your enabler, for just $20 you can get both


----------



## scentatorium (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox has a good mix and so does Ipsy. Both are only $10 a month. Birchbox gives points for reviews, 100 points= $10 to spend in  the BB shop. I love to be your enabler, for just $20 you can get both


 Thanks!!!  I'll check those out. $10 a month seems very reasonable. Definitely don't have to twist my arm too much at that price!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 22, 2013)

> Hi guys, i'm relatively unbaptized when it comes to the whole sub thing. I've been getting the New Beauty Test Tube for a year, and im generally pretty happy. I've been searching for some other ones to try. I really want something that supplies a variety of types of products, although skincare is my achillies heel. What are some good subs that provide a good mix ofÂ  haircare/skincare/AND make up samples?


 I think you would like the blush mystery beauty bag. I wanted the same sort if service you describe &amp; Blush is perfect for me. Blush has 3 sites kind of umbrellaed together in one place. The Dermstore section focuses on skincare, Blush on makeup &amp; hair envy on hair. Last month was very skin care heavy both so awesome I can't complain. I think they used to be pretty random but have focused lately on putting out a thoughtful curated sub. Of course that part I just know from my research. I'm a sub box newbie. But I do love Blush.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow lots of typos up there! Ok I subscribed to Birchbox Ipsy Blush Beauty Army- Idk if this even counts because I will probably just skip it mostly. I REALLY want to try Wantable(either one), lip factory &amp; new beauty test tube but I also would like a lifestyle box or a food sub. My most wanted sub is Graze but I can't get an invite even tho I've been trying hard. Well, not since last week. I'm trying to cheer up but its not really happening. ANYWAYyyyyh.....Can anyone help a girl out with a graze invite? U


----------



## SamhopeM (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow lots of typos up there! Ok I subscribed to
> 
> Birchbox
> ...


 I LOVE Wantable, I actually have two subs to the makeup one lol. I wish I could help you out with a Graze code but I already gave mine out. I just quit graze though, I prefer naturebox even though it's more expensive (if you look on their facebook page you can always get your first box half off though) because you have the option to choose your snacks, you can add more snacks for an additional cost and there's more variety. But Graze you can do weekly which is nice.


----------



## dbella (Aug 23, 2013)

I've tried Sample Society, Glossybox, Lip Factory and Stitchfix, but I'm only currently a double Wantable (makeup and accessories subs) subscriber.  They really seem to be my perfect fit, so far.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still only subscribed to Birchbox. I do get the occasional VoxBox from Influenster, but I don't consider that a subscription. I'm sad that CraveBox went out of business while I was subscribed.


----------



## chocolatte (Aug 24, 2013)

I currently subscribe to: Popsugar must have (favorite!) Seasonsbox (I signed up for the year and I still have 5 more months - just waiting it out now) Naturebox (just cancelled) Watanut (brand new! Getting my first box soon!) Le Metier de beaute (cancelled birchbox and glossybox for this!) I just signed up for Wantable accessories but its not shipping until the end of September.


----------



## dbella (Aug 25, 2013)

I forgot Popsugar box.  That's another I tried, but I was super disappointed.  As a test I took the same amount of money to TJ Maxx and was able to "make" a box I liked way better, so I cancelled.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot Popsugar box.  That's another I tried, but I was super disappointed.  As a test I took the same amount of money to TJ Maxx and was able to "make" a box I liked way better, so I cancelled.


 What a great idea!  Next time I feel the need to go shopping, I might stop by there and make my own PopSugar box!  I love it!


----------



## Yeti (Aug 25, 2013)

I love going through this thread!  There is always something interesting I haven't heard of before.

My current subs are:

Ipsy - My favorite!

Birchbox

Starlooks

Turntable Kitchen - Heard about it here and signed up anyway - what's the matter with my brain, lol!  Definitely not for everyone, but I really enjoy it so far.

On chopping block:

Julep

Popsugar Must Have - Fun but pricey.  I have a feeling it will be another month or two before I have the heart to let go.  I read dbella's shopping experiment and it was an eye opener, I think it will make quitting a bit easier =)

Stylemint - I like them, but I am miffed at their CS and I am finding more and more stuff at TJ Maxx for cheaper that looks similar and is also made in the USA.

I also just signed up for a one off of the Wantable Intimates box.  If I really like it, I can see signing up for a bit or buying the one time box once every few months for a while.  I hate trying to pick that stuff out for myself.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chocolatte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I currently subscribe to:
> 
> [snip]
> ...


 Uhoh.  One of the reasons I canceled graze was because they just weren't sending enough nut items for me.  I'm very intrigued.


----------



## dbella (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  Next time I feel the need to go shopping, I might stop by there and make my own PopSugar box!  I love it!


 Yep, I did it as sort of a challenge to myself and limited myself to the same budget.  It was pretty fun and I was sure of liking everything.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I forgot Popsugar box.  That's another I tried, but I was super disappointed.  As a test I took the same amount of money to TJ Maxx and was able to "make" a box I liked way better, so I cancelled.


 I love this idea! I may have to give this a try!


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 26, 2013)

I am kind of new to the whole subscription box thing, so if anybody has ones they think I should check out let me know. 



  I currently am subscribed to IPSY, Julep and Popsugar Must Have Box.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Channydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kind of new to the whole subscription box thing, so if anybody has ones they think I should check out let me know.
> 
> ...


 I am madly in love with Birchbox! GlossyBox also has a deal for 15% off their monthly subs until the 29th (with code gutscheincodes); get an extra $2.75 off with ebates.com.  I have other non beauty box suggestions too if you're interested in other categories. (Clothing, food, underwear, kids, etc)


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am madly in love with Birchbox! GlossyBox also has a deal for 15% off their monthly subs until the 29th (with code gutscheincodes); get an extra $2.75 off with ebates.com.  I have other non beauty box suggestions too if you're interested in other categories. (Clothing, food, underwear, kids, etc)


 I would check out other categories just not clothing or underwear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for the suggestions and the code!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Channydoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kind of new to the whole subscription box thing, so if anybody has ones they think I should check out let me know.
> 
> ...


 I love Orange Sweet for desserts, Yuzen (quarterly sub - natural/organic skin &amp; body care, snacks and cosmetics), and Bondi NY (new nail polish sub...love their formula!) I also get Birchbox (really love their points system). I just resubbed for my second BB and intend to cancel my ipsy. I also get Julep (usually skip) and PSMH.


----------



## dbella (Aug 27, 2013)

Do you mean Orange Glad?  I can't find an Orange Sweet subscription box.


----------



## DeSha (Aug 27, 2013)

So happy I found this thread. Love finding out about sub boxes I never knew existed. I'll chime in here, if that's okay!

For beauty, I am subscribed to:


Birchbox (_will most likely cancel after Sept. box_)
Ipsy
Lip Factory
Bondi

For non-beauty, I am subscribed to:


Stridebox
Nature Box
Bulu Box (_but will cancel after Sept. box_)

I was subscribed to Munchit and Goodies, but cancelled them both.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 27, 2013)

> I am kind of new to the whole subscription box thing, so if anybody has ones they think I should check out let me know.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  I currently am subscribed to IPSY, Julep and Popsugar Must Have Box.Â


 Hi Channydoll!! Just thought I would throw my opinion out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am in LOVE with the Blush mystery beauty box!! It's by far my favorite. It's only $3 or so more a month than Glossybox but you get a lot more stuff over a wider range &amp; mostly full sizes. What isn't full size is at least a decent deluxe size that offers enough uses for you to make up your mind about the product. Plus None of the glossybox drama! I had to do a chargeback at my bank because despite repeated phone calls &amp; emails to GB since Aug 6th, no response. Just today a glossybox showed up so now I have to pay to send it back plus hope the bank sides with me &amp; I can keep the $ the bank temporarily credited me. Lots of people LOVE gb but just in my opinion, Blush is so much better! I'm only comparing them because its a similar price point. Anyway thats my vote! But whatever you end up subscribing to I hope you love it!!!


----------



## Channydoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Channydoll!! Just thought I would throw my opinion out there
> 
> ...


 Thank you for letting me know. I haven't even heard of Blush before.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2013)

> Do you mean Orange Glad?Â  I can't find an Orange Sweet subscription box.


 Oops! Yeah...that's the one I meant.


----------



## dbella (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks! It sounds good!  Seriously considering that one!


----------



## honeybee7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orange glad looks awesome!i want to subscribe but my butt is telling me nooooo.right now I get popsugar,goodies,naturebox and loot crate for my daughter.i cancelled birchbox and sample society so I could use up my hoard of samples.i would love to get julibox but its a little out of my price range.dangit!


----------



## dbella (Aug 29, 2013)

I subbed to Blush due to the comments in this thread and my first box is out for delivery.  Ooooh!!  I can't wait.  And my Wantable box shipped too.  I'm on vacation (well, staycation) from tonight through Tuesday, so I'll have lovely boxes to open while I'm at home instead of waiting impatiently to get off work.  My precioussssss!!!  LOL


----------



## brandyk (Aug 30, 2013)

Boxes that I love and personally subscribe to:

popsugar (was bumpy at beginning of year, loving it right now)

Blush Beauty - agree with everyone here really amazing, i think it is an awesome value plus they shipped out a whole new fragrance set because one of my rollers was half empty. I didn't think that was necessary but i appreciated it!

Klutchclub Mom

MeUndies

Birchbox (POINTS)

Tyler Florence Fancy Box - i just love the stuff that comes in this box

Honest Company

Ipsy 

LMDB

Rocksbox 

i subscribe to many more but those are my top picks.

. after the september project DIY box is out i will sign up for the october one (reviewed the first one so i don't need a dupe). there are several review boxes I got recently that i will probably subscribe for myself. whenever i feel antsy for a new box i subscribe to another, and then they all seem to come at the same time :/

Kids:

Citrus Lane

Kiwi Crate

Crafters Crate


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Boxes I sub to:

Birchbox

Glossybox (My No. 2 fav)

Blush Box (My fav)

Wantable make up

Julep

Ophelia's Apothecary (Handmade vegan beauty and body stuff)

Petit Vour

Vegan Cuts beauty

Ipsy (actually my teen daughter's sub)

Inzuri polish sub

Elizabeth &amp; Clarke

Honest Company

Flicker Box

Petflow Spoiled Rotten cat box

Best Friend cat box

Me Undies (just signed up)

Stitch Fix (once in a while, not monthly)

I feel pretty guilty now that I had to type them all out, lol. Tried Conscious Box, but didn't like it and cancelled. Also cancelled Bondi because I wasn't a fan of the formula, though the colors are great and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## brandarae (Sep 6, 2013)

Current Subs:

Birchbox - been pretty meh

Bondi

Blush

Ipsy

Goodies - meh

Julep - skip alot

Previously subbed:

Klutchclub

Bulu Box

Beauty Army

Starlooks

Cult Cosmetics Blackbox

I think that's it - for now. It's easy to lose track of them!


----------



## Yeti (Sep 6, 2013)

What do you think of the cat specific sub boxes? I mostly just see dog box reviews, it's hard to find them for the cat versions.



> Boxes I sub to: Birchbox Glossybox (My No. 2 fav) Blush Box (My fav) Wantable make up Julep Ophelia's Apothecary (Handmade vegan beauty and body stuff) Petit Vour Vegan Cuts beauty Ipsy (actually my teen daughter's sub) Inzuri polish sub Elizabeth &amp; Clarke Honest Company Flicker Box Petflow Spoiled Rotten cat box Best Friend cat box Me Undies (just signed up) Stitch Fix (once in a while, not monthly) I feel pretty guilty now that I had to type them all out, lol. Tried Conscious Box, but didn't like it and cancelled. Also cancelled Bondi because I wasn't a fan of the formula, though the colors are great and the customer service is top notch.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you think of the cat specific sub boxes? I mostly just see dog box reviews, it's hard to find them for the cat versions.

I know you weren't asking me but I used to subscribe to getpetbox for cats and I preferred it to the two dog boxes I had. My dogs are tricky to buy for because one has a serious underbite so she can't handle crunchy treats and the other is picky so I would wind up giving half the box to the dog next door. I found the cat box was a better deal for me because I used everything in it, they also seemed to include more in the cat box than in the dog box. I only subbed to that one but they would generally include 4 or more toys and 2-4 bags of treats. Half would be moist and half would be crunchy.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know you weren't asking me but I used to subscribe to getpetbox for cats and I preferred it to the two dog boxes I had. My dogs are tricky to buy for because one has a serious underbite so she can't handle crunchy treats and the other is picky so I would wind up giving half the box to the dog next door. I found the cat box was a better deal for me because I used everything in it, they also seemed to include more in the cat box than in the dog box. I only subbed to that one but they would generally include 4 or more toys and 2-4 bags of treats. Half would be moist and half would be crunchy.

Ooh, you're tempting me with this one big time! I am such a crazy cat lady, I need a sub for him too. Do you happen to have any sort of item list/price breakdown/box photos? $19/mo isn't too bad but that's a bag of litter and a bag of food so it would need lots of items to make it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 7, 2013)

> I know you weren't asking me but I used to subscribe to getpetbox for cats and I preferred it to the two dog boxes I had. My dogs are tricky to buy for because one has a serious underbite so she can't handle crunchy treats and the other is picky so I would wind up giving half the box to the dog next door. I found the cat box was a better deal for me because I used everything in it, they also seemed to include more in the cat box than in the dog box. I only subbed to that one but they would generally include 4 or more toys and 2-4 bags of treats. Half would be moist and half would be crunchy.


 That sounds perfect, thanks!!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

newbie here!!!  I joined Birchbox as my first subscription one about 14 months ago

Since then, I have added the following

ipsy

eco-emi (this is one of my favorites)

julep (just joined a month ago, I feel I will probably skip a lot of months)

blush mystery box - just joined - my august box should be here today!!
 

I also periodically make my own box at green grab box - another eco-friendly line.   I haven't made up my mind yet if I want to do this one monthly, but I like to pick out my items for a 15.00 box on occasion.

I am on the waitlist for graze.   I hope I get that one soon (that is a snack box)

I used to do QVC's beauty tube, but gave away many of the items.  I guess I was not a huge fan of the Q's beauty line.  It is a great service if you love the cosmetics that they do offer.

It is ironic, because birchbox is my first sub, but they are on notice with me.  I cancelled last month, after MONTHS of just horrible and disappointing boxes, and then decided to give them a chance again after they corresponded with me via email.   They helped me with my beauty profile, so it will be interesting to see what items I get in this month's box.  I noticed the "weight" of my BB is very light - .56 - compared to others who subscribe, so I am not feeling too good about this.  The points are great, but I feel like I am wasting 10.00 for stuff that is mediocre.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

It's definitely not a crazy long list of box subscriptions, but here goes...


*Julep* - my first subscription box, started in January 2013.  Love their colors and their beauty products.  Already spent a ridiculous amount of $ on Julep mystery boxes and secret store 
*Birchbox* - April 2013. Had only 2 boxes I really loved, but I do like getting introduced to products that I haven't tried before.
*Ipsy* - April 2013 - so far this has been my favorite beauty sub until the August bag, when they introduced more product variety.  
*Glossybox* - May 2013 - Great discounts and LE boxes, but bad CS reputation and slow shipping.  Seems like their monthly boxes rotate from good and bad products.  I do like getting introduced to new luxury and high-end products, which is why I keep it.  
*PopSugar Must Have* - August 2013 - At $35, this is a higher price monthly sub, but it's a reasonable price to pay for fun lifestyle products that I would never think to buy for myself!  Great value, good brands.  I also love the jewelry that gets selected for this box.
*Bondi* - August 2013 - Gorgeous colors, best formula I've tried, and personalized customer service.  What more can you ask for?  I did get a pre-paid, 1 year subscription, which is a bit of a gamble for a new start-up company that is going into the subscription service industry for the first time.  Some hiccups here and there with shipping, but no major biggies and excellent communications.

I'm interested in trying more lifestyle (food, clothing, household) and accessories boxes.  I have a feeling I'm going to ditch Ipsy and Glossybox by the end of this year since I'm starting to get pickier about the makeup I use.  I'll be rotating Julep and Bondi since I can skip months with either subscription service.


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 9, 2013)

I tend to switch mine around a lot. I used to subscribe to Glossybox and Lip Factory, but I wasn't particularly happy with either sub.

*Ipsy:* consistently good, cheap! 

*Love With Food:* I loved my first box. I am looking forward to the new deluxe box (20 bucks instead of 12) -- it's shipping tomorrow

*Birchbox:* Birchbox irritates me. I canceled in April but was drawn back in by the points.

*Wantable:* I skip every other month or so. I only get the makeup box.

*Starlooks:* This is my favorite box. There are off months (I hated August), but in general, I love the makeup and it's easy to trade.

Wow. I feel better now. I thought I was subscribed to more! Maybe I'm forgetting something.


----------



## centaur74 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you think of the cat specific sub boxes? I mostly just see dog box reviews, it's hard to find them for the cat versions.
I like both, but probably like Petflow Spoiled Rotten cat box best. It is $25 compared to $30 for Best Friend Box and I think the value is similar. But it depends on what you're looking for. As an example in the last Petflow box I got a couple of cans of food, treats, a couple of toys (more toy heavy than BF box) and some seeds to grow cat glass. One of the boxes had cat nip spray, which the cats loved but can't remember which. The BF Box had grooming items such as natural pet ear wipes and a spray first aid spray instead of wet food. It also included treats and a toy and maybe that spray. I may be forgetting some small things, but it gives you an idea. I think the BF box always has grooming stuff while Petflow always has wet food.


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the following subscriptions:

ipsy - love and want a year subscription, but I'm not willing to risk ending up the waitlist by trying to change

BB5 - didn't enjoy my first box, but I am giving one more month

Whimseybox - got my first box today and so excited to make my craft (beaded wrap bracelet). I already switched to a 3 month subscription.

Just Fab - joined to get a specific pair of boots at half price. They arrived today and I love them. They fit perfect, which is tricky since I need wide calf boots. I will look at the selection for a few months and likely skip unless something else really catches my eye.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the following subscriptions:

ipsy - love and want a year subscription, but I'm not willing to risk ending up the waitlist by trying to change

BB5 - didn't enjoy my first box, but I am giving one more month

Whimseybox - got my first box today and so excited to make my craft (beaded wrap bracelet). I already switched to a 3 month subscription.

Just Fab - joined to get a specific pair of boots at half price. They arrived today and I love them. They fit perfect, which is tricky since I need wide calf boots. I will look at the selection for a few months and likely skip unless something else really catches my eye.
I belonged to Just Fab for a few months. A word of advice, if/when you do quit, document who you talk to/when you talked to them or ask them to send you an email confirming that your account has been cancelled. I tried to quit them (they don't make it easy BTW) and they kept charging me for two months. I loved the shoes I got from them but will never again sign up for a monthly shoe service.


----------



## MissMonica (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I belonged to Just Fab for a few months. A word of advice, if/when you do quit, document who you talk to/when you talked to them or ask them to send you an email confirming that your account has been cancelled. I tried to quit them (they don't make it easy BTW) and they kept charging me for two months. I loved the shoes I got from them but will never again sign up for a monthly shoe service.
Ditto this -- I have two Just Fab accounts and trying to cancel is like trying to climb Kilimanjaro.  I finally decided that it was just easier to just skip every month than spend hours on the phone with them. Either their customer service purposefully ignores the word "cancel" or they hired a bunch of people who have never heard the word before.  "How about a 10% discount?  20?  35?  Points? No? Hold, please." (new person) "Hi, can I offer you points? Then we'll give you a discount!  Do you know how the points system works?  You say you do, but let me explain it again....what do you mean 'you just want to cancel?'  Hold please."  

And so on.  Painful.


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 10, 2013)

I just joined here to get in on the chats with everyone! I only recently started doing subscription boxes but they're already SO ADDICTING.

These are the ones I have right now...

*NatureBox* - Received box one, love it. Box two is on the way.

*Julep* - Received intro box, and a second box. Bought a few items during sale, and purchased one mystery box (12 polishes, 6 lipsticks, and the beach spray, LOVED IT! Getting the next mystery box this Friday!!!) I'm addicted to Julep already. I find I have to add a few nail polish thinner drops to their polishes though because they are super thick, does anyone else have this issue?

*Birchbox* - Received first box, was kind of meh. Second box is on the way and I saw the preview on my account and also kind of meh... I think I am going to cancel depending on how I like what's in the second and/or what the third box brings.

*Bondi* - Loved the first August box, and loved the fall colors so much for September that I ordered a second set of three. 

*Glossybox* - Signed up for the September box.. from what I've been reading, they ship out late, but I'm looking forward to it and signed up because of the first spoiler. I have very fine hair, so hopefully the product reviews hold merit!

*PopSugar* - Just signed up and I'm on the waiting list for September but will otherwise be starting at October... crossing my fingers I'll like it!

*LipFactory* - Also just signed up for the September box, all of their boxes previously look amazing, can't wait!

*Beauty Army *- Just signed up for this as well, I really like the fact you choose everything, hopefully the sample quality remains the same each month. I've read some reviews that they have been going downhill, so I might ditch this one early!

As you can see I think I might have a problem... ha! I'm looking to try out stitchfix at some point (probably after the holidays when I can splurge on myself again!) I think I just like receiving packages. Lol The experimenting is awesome too. I'm pretty basic but getting all of these things is allowing me to branch out a bit. I know I definitely try new things with nail polish more!


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I belonged to Just Fab for a few months. A word of advice, if/when you do quit, document who you talk to/when you talked to them or ask them to send you an email confirming that your account has been cancelled. I tried to quit them (they don't make it easy BTW) and they kept charging me for two months. I loved the shoes I got from them but will never again sign up for a monthly shoe service.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto this -- I have two Just Fab accounts and trying to cancel is like trying to climb Kilimanjaro.  I finally decided that it was just easier to just skip every month than spend hours on the phone with them. Either their customer service purposefully ignores the word "cancel" or they hired a bunch of people who have never heard the word before.  "How about a 10% discount?  20?  35?  Points? No? Hold, please." (new person) "Hi, can I offer you points? Then we'll give you a discount!  Do you know how the points system works?  You say you do, but let me explain it again....what do you mean 'you just want to cancel?'  Hold please."  

And so on.  Painful.

Ugh, that does not sound good. Like trying to cancel your cable or a cellphone. Luckily it's easy to skip months, so I'll probably do that for a while before I try cancelling.


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just joined here to get in on the chats with everyone! I only recently started doing subscription boxes but they're already SO ADDICTING.

These are the ones I have right now...

*NatureBox* - Received box one, love it. Box two is on the way.

*Julep* - Received intro box, and a second box. Bought a few items during sale, and purchased one mystery box (12 polishes, 6 lipsticks, and the beach spray, LOVED IT! Getting the next mystery box this Friday!!!) I'm addicted to Julep already. I find I have to add a few nail polish thinner drops to their polishes though because they are super thick, does anyone else have this issue?

*Birchbox* - Received first box, was kind of meh. Second box is on the way and I saw the preview on my account and also kind of meh... I think I am going to cancel depending on how I like what's in the second and/or what the third box brings.

*Bondi* - Loved the first August box, and loved the fall colors so much for September that I ordered a second set of three. 

*Glossybox* - Signed up for the September box.. from what I've been reading, they ship out late, but I'm looking forward to it and signed up because of the first spoiler. I have very fine hair, so hopefully the product reviews hold merit!

*PopSugar* - Just signed up and I'm on the waiting list for September but will otherwise be starting at October... crossing my fingers I'll like it!

*LipFactory* - Also just signed up for the September box, all of their boxes previously look amazing, can't wait!

*Beauty Army *- Just signed up for this as well, I really like the fact you choose everything, hopefully the sample quality remains the same each month. I've read some reviews that they have been going downhill, so I might ditch this one early!

As you can see I think I might have a problem... ha! I'm looking to try out stitchfix at some point (probably after the holidays when I can splurge on myself again!) I think I just like receiving packages. Lol The experimenting is awesome too. I'm pretty basic but getting all of these things is allowing me to branch out a bit. I know I definitely try new things with nail polish more!

They are so addicting. I have been trying to limit myself. I want to try so much more than I can afford.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 11, 2013)

I am currently down to only Ipsy! I'm super broke this month thanks to my whole broken ankle issue. But I won't be able to stick with just one for long, so now I'm having fun debating what I want to try next.

Part of me wants to go back to Glossybox and Sample Society. Another part wants to try something new. I still haven't tried Popsugar even though I eyeball it every single month...decisions...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay, I got some money paid back that was owed to me, so I kind of enjoyed starting from scratch with my subs!

Ipsy kind of still hangs in the balance, I have a feeling I'll keep it for October, since it's my favorite month, but if the shipping and service issues don't improve, it'll likely get the axe after that.

I decided on:

Glossybox (I subbed before for quite a while, cancelled due to being subbed out/financial issues, but I found myself really missing the cute packaging).

Blush Mystery Box (New to me, obviously. Has looked great so far, and I wanted something new!)

Popsugar (I have been eyeballing this one since the first box, it was time!)

And I was going to cancel FabFitFun before being charged for the fall box, but that Gorjana canary scarf spoiler did me in! So I'll be keeping it at least for the fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 26, 2013)

Blush Mystery,

Ipsy

Conscious Box

Klutchclub.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Sep 26, 2013)

Blush Mystery is the best ! I added it up on my own ad its well over 100 dollars worth of many *full size* products for only 24/25 dollars ! 

I also ordered their one time  Fashion  Essentials box for 20 and got a collection of pastel nailpolish a baublebar bracelet and a Cailyn liner.


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 27, 2013)

Currently:

Sample Society

BirchBox

Ipsy

Glossy Box

Wantable (makeup)

Blush

Love with food.


----------



## IffB (Sep 27, 2013)

LMdB (still regretting the huge upfront splurges a bit.... Fingers crossed!) Popsugar Birchbox Gifts (3 months): Taste guru Another college one that I can not remember .... Bad sign... Starts with a S !?!? Just gave FFF one more season....for Xmas gifts Got Sephora Flash... Will be busy on that site, too,


----------



## lorizav (Sep 27, 2013)

I have subscribed to many but currently Birchbox Lip factory trying this out for a couple months but have way too much so will probably quit Nature box ( my new love -really yummy natural snacks) Little black bag ( which I am trying to skip for awhile, yeah but never do,lol)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 27, 2013)

Now, I'm up to:

Ipsy

Glossybox

Popsugar

Blush mystery box

Pretty happy with these 4 right now! I might go back to Starlooks if I decide to cancel one of them.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 28, 2013)

My Updated List (dropped a few)

PopSugar

FFF

Birchbox x 2

Orange Sweet (may drop)

LMDB

Yuzen

Fortune Cookie Soap

Bondi

Julep (thinking about canceling...I keep skipping)

Bonjour Jolie (will be dropping after this month, I think)

Recently dropped:

Love with Food

YokoTea

Goodies.Co

Ipsy

From the Lab

Lol...I thought I had really cut back on my subs until I typed it all out. Three of them are quarterly...that helps.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 3, 2013)

I've switched up my selection and now get:

ipsy

Topbox

Whimseybox

I recently dropped Beauty Box 5 in order to try Topbox.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 3, 2013)

Right now I have

Birchbox

Ipsy

Julep

Glossybox

Blush Mystery Beauty Box

Loot Crate

Sample Society


----------



## NaydeneM (Oct 4, 2013)

I am new to these addicting boxes! LOL

I get Blush Beauty Box

New Beauty Test Tube

Birchbox

Ispy (just signed up no box yet)

and an indy box Ophelia's Apothecary


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Oct 7, 2013)

Le MÃ©tier De Beaute Birchbox Non beauty: Wine Club (2 bottles of wine a month)


----------



## JenMiele78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Birchbox x2 

Wantable ~ Makeup

Beauty Box 5

Blush Mystery Beauty Box

Graze

Glossy Box ~ Just signed up!

Might sign up for Pop Sugar Must Have, can't make up my mind!!!


----------



## dousedingin (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JenMiele78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Might sign up for Pop Sugar Must Have, can't make up my mind!!!

Make sure if you decide to that it's before Nov 4th, they increase prices then!!


----------



## PaleOleander (Oct 9, 2013)

*Current:*

Ipsy
Lip Factory, Inc (highly underrated)
(indie) Madd Style Cosmetics' Madd Cat Box
(indie) Glamour Doll Eyes' OTM (stands for 'of the month')

(indie) Moon Rabbit Cosmetics' Lunar Bunny Club


*Past:*

Birchbox (meh)
Julep Maven (super meh)
Glossybox (like it, but had to cut some subs for $$ reasons)


Might be adding Blush to the list, not sure.


----------



## beach16sm (Oct 9, 2013)

My current weakness is as stands.......

Blush Mystery Beauty Box (4 months now)

Sample Society (2 months now)

Lip Factory (5th month now)

Ipsy (4th month)

Birchbox (2nd month)

e.l.f. bundle (gotten twice now)

New Beauty Test Tube (only gotten once so far but loved it)

On the chopping board 

QVC Beauty Test Tube (this will be 2nd one, going to see how I like it. I really can't afford to keep this one and the regular one however this one won't ship out again until January 2014)

Goodies Co... (one more yucky box will be my final straw)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 15, 2013)

My husband lost his job so I dropped all subs except Lip Factory, (DH and Momma insisted that I keep LF since it's my favorite), a friend gifted me a 1 year sub to BB as a birthday present a couple of days ago (yes, I cried, couldn't believe the kindness!)

Lip Factory

BB (gift sub)


----------



## meaganola (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaleOleander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Current:*

Ipsy
Lip Factory, Inc (highly underrated)
*(indie) Madd Style Cosmetics' Madd Cat Box
(indie) Glamour Doll Eyes' OTM (stands for 'of the month')*

*(indie) Moon Rabbit Cosmetics' Lunar Bunny Club*


*Past:*

Birchbox (meh)
Julep Maven (super meh)
Glossybox (like it, but had to cut some subs for $$ reasons)


Might be adding Blush to the list, not sure. 
Okay, now I'm on a quest:  What other indie boxes are there?  I know about Glitter Daze, Glitter Guilty, Color Me Monthly, Fortune Cookie Soap, Ophelia's Apothecary, and Square Hue (which I don't think of as an indie, but I'll put it on here because it's not affiliated with any big company that I'm aware of).  What others are there (nails polish, eye shadow, bath stuff, anything else)?  I tried to find You Polish, but I'm not sure that's even the right name, and Google was being *extremely* unhelpful, so I would love a link to that one.


----------



## PaleOleander (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, now I'm on a quest:  What other indie boxes are there?  I know about Glitter Daze, Glitter Guilty, Color Me Monthly, Fortune Cookie Soap, Ophelia's Apothecary, and Square Hue (which I don't think of as an indie, but I'll put it on here because it's not affiliated with any big company that I'm aware of).  What others are there (nails polish, eye shadow, bath stuff, anything else)?  I tried to find You Polish, but I'm not sure that's even the right name, and Google was being *extremely* unhelpful, so I would love a link to that one.  
Whoa, you know of more than I do! There's an indie-specific group on FB that might be able to list more, on Facebook, called Indie Pretties (link opens in new window). I'm assuming it's okay to post that, since it's not personally mine and there's nothing for sale there. There are quite a few company owners in there, several of which are considering their own sub box.


----------



## athenatree (Oct 16, 2013)

Currently, I am only subscribed to Birchbox, Goodies, and Skoshbox.  Have been pretty disappointed in Goodies Box as of late, so may be dropping that one as well.  Also have Julep, but I seem to skip it month after month - I rarely wear nail polish so, unless there is a color I think I absolutely have to have I tend to skip it.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 16, 2013)

Julep

Bondi 

PopSugar

GlossyBox

Ipsy

RocksBox

Quarterly (Nina Garcia, Poketo, and Tina Roth Eisenberg)

Escape Monthly

Flicker Box

Love with Food

NatureBox

Golden Tote

StitchFix

Honest Company

Homegrown Collective

I'm trying to cut down a few, and I think I'll drop Ipsy, RocksBox, and Julep. I've been skipping Julep a lot recently.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 16, 2013)

Birchbox (love the point system! just bought $132 worth of stuff and after a promo code and 700 points, only paid $4!)

Le MÃ©tier De Beaute (big upfront investment but I've enjoyed everything so far)

Glossybox (just subbed so my first box will be this month)


----------



## Mahjick (Oct 17, 2013)

Current:

Lip Factory (4 months)

Birchbox (just subscribed!)

Past:

Glossybox (3 months)

Ipsy (2 months) 

I've made a point to cycle out my subscription boxes to make sure I get a good sampling, and then I'll choose a "final line up". I'll ax LF at some point for Blush Mystery Box - if I'm super unsatisfied with that, I'll cancel BB and Blush to try out Wantable, but hopefully that won't be an issue.


----------



## teenyfish (Oct 17, 2013)

Currently: 

Birchbox

Ipsy

PopSugar

FabFitFun (will drop after this box) 

Past:

Julep


----------



## TellulaBlue (Oct 17, 2013)

BirchBox BuluBox Conscience Box Julep Blush Mystery Box PopSugar Must Have Fancy Pijon Glossy Box Glamour Doll From the Lab Pretty Box Yuzen New Beauty Test Tube Wow, thats A LOT! That doesn't even scratch the surface of the ones I want to try. I'm keeping BuluBox , Birch Box and Pijon simply because I have a prepaid subscription with them, but I think Julep, PopSugar, Glossy and Fancy are going to be canceled next month. I am on the wait list for Ipsy and I am on the fence with the new Quarterly Box by Olga Kay. Is anyone else ging to be trying that quarterly box out?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

New list!  I'm not going to list the ones I've had and dropped because I can't remember them all.

Have:  


Birchbox x2 (planning on cutting down to just one box as soon as I hit 300 points on the second sub.  The first is an annual sub, and I do plan on renewing!)
Julep (usually skip)
Square Hue
Glamour Doll Eyes (when I can snag a sub!)
PopSugar Must Have (will probably cancel after the December box)
Starlooks
Le Metier de Beaute (I've only kept a few of the items from the first three months for varying reasons, but I've managed to sell the things I haven't used for prices that have more than covered the prorated cost of the sub so far, so I haven't really lost money on this one, which was what I was terrified of:  Paying $350 for a sub and having unused expensive stuff just *sit* there.  So far so good!)
Fortune Cookie Soap

Just subbed to:


Madd Cat (subscribed last night)
Scratch + Monthly Mani (just subscribed tonight!)

I've gotten past my try-all-the-skincare fixation of last year, as evidenced by all of the makeup subs.  (I had a *nasty* reaction last December that has made me *extremely* wary about trying new skincare.)  This was my BUY ALL THE THINGS year for makeup, and I'm going to try to be *much* more controlled about it next year, and that's going to mean more subs if I can find them.  I would love to try more indie subs if anyone knows of any, but preferably *not* nail subs due to the vast number of polishes I have already, and I'm *not* dumping Square Hue (I'm hoping I can force myself to actually *use* the Scratch wraps during the month they were sent, and if not, I'll be canceling.  I have a problem with wanting to save things like that for a special occasion, and then I never have special occasions, so I end up never using the really neat things!).  I'm thinking about Kiss My Sass, but I need to do a little more digging and check out previous months to make sure they're really something I'm interested in.


----------



## Shanny81 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm afraid to list it!  But here is goes:

I currently subscribe:

Birchbox

Blush Mystery

Julep

Color Me Monthly

Popsugar

Yuzen

Kiwi Crate

Happy Trunk

Tasterie

Pixie Bar

Graze

Barkbox

Unmentionably Cheeky

Pijon Box

Pretty Power Box

Bespoke (almost always skip)

Pijon, Pretty Power and Kiwi were all vouchers, so I'll probably cancel afterwards.  But yikes!  That list looks out of control.  LOL

I cancelled:

Glossybox (in favor of Blush Mystery)

Carefree Crafts

Ipsy

Goodies

Conscious Box

Citrus Lane

Loot Crate

Bluum

Petslovetoys.com

Kidstash

Storkstack

Pawalla

Bugsy Box

Fantasy Box

Gorilla Goodies


----------



## had706 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the world of subscription boxes and have just subscribed to several I'm excited try. Subscribed: Birchbox Splendies Dottiebox (I cancelled after one month to try out some other boxes) Just subscribed but haven't received yet: Pop Sugar Love with Food Yuzen Graze Also am on the wait list for Ipsy


----------



## QueenK76 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never heard of subscription boxes until I saw a ad for Barkbox on facebook. After coming across this forum shortly after I'm officially ADDICTED.

I'm currently subscribed to:

Barkbox (for my spoiled furbaby)

Wantables (full-sized cosmetics)

Bonjour Jolie ("monthly time" pampering)

Splendies (underwear)

Other:

Ipsy (on the wait list)

JustFab (took advantage of the 50% off for first time purchase)

I've yet to recieve any yet as I've spent about all my life savings in the past week or so haha..I will definitley be checking out Golden Tote's November goodies and buy a bag. Super excited to get all my goodies!!


----------



## had706 (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol I actually had never heard of subscription boxes until I saw an ad for Naturebox on Facebook. I did a little research and quickly stumbled upon a couple of the bigger blogs and now I'm totally addicted too!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 18, 2013)

I think it's past time for me to fess up...here it goes:

Beauty subs:

Birchbox

Glossybox (may not renew)

Le Metier de Beaute (very nice, but one year will probably be enough for me)

From the Lab (also nice, but again, one year will probably be enough)

Blush Mystery Box

Nail Polish subs:

Julep

Bondi

Glitter Guilty

Lifestyle subs:

PopSugar Must Have (plus all the luxury &amp; seasonal boxes)

Food subs:

Treatsie

Love with Food

Naturebox

Orangeglad

Graze

Jungle Stand

Clothing/Accessories subs:

Ellie Fit Fashionista Club

Golden Tote (not a sub, but I've been buying totes monthly)

Little Black Bag (will probably give this up soon)

Quarterly Subs:

FabFitFun

Fortune Cookie Soap

Yuzen

Other:

-On waitlist for Ipsy (dropped it right before the Urban Decay lipstick samples went out &amp; have been regretting it ever since!)

Cancelled:

-Goodies Co. (went WAY downhill)

-Skoshbox (good, but lost the thrill for me after 3 boxes)

As you can see, I've gone a little crazy over subs, and it got really out of hand for a while.  However, I've recently figured out how to recoup some of my expenses by selling unwanted items through eBay, so I'm seriously subsidizing my obsession now!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi All, After six months, I think Im almost done with the subscription services, To handle my excess, I started the ebay and trade route for excess stuff and thought Im starting to lose more than what I put in and Im starting to find what I cant live without, After having kids and they started going to school, I used these services to save money and get into makeup again,but now I find out Im getting stuff that doesnt compare to what Ive discovered and Im loyal too. for example, Ipsy introduced me to Benefit and I explored their other products and now the only blush for me is Dandelion. Now it seems every subscripiton service is sending out a blush each month and none look as good on me as my Dandelion, Of course isnt that what subscription services is about to find loyal customers?

I wanted to write in to beware shady companies too like Conscious box, it was so good in the beginning, cleansers, eco housewares, organic food and cosmetics, Suddenly overnight (actually past two months, I let them slide to give them a chance)  they switch from a heavy box and many full sized, to a partially filled box with foil samples and one plastic bag for picking up doggy poo. I kid you not. Thats all I got one month was one 50 cent bag of chips, foil samples and a bag to pick up dog shit, for 20.00 dollars, It seems like after they amass lots of customers and get their money, they cheat them.

I'm almost done with subscription boxes, I thank most of them for introducing me to things I love though !

Thanks too, for Klutchclub giving members 2.00 boxes for Halloween and other holidays, you rock !


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 21, 2013)

I guess I did my drama queen letter cause Im so scare of another company cheating me again like Conscious box did,  Ones that start off good and then turn into a nightmare

I know what I like now and Im starting to go to the store again cause of bad experiences online, Some subscriptions are good, others not so much.  Be careful which ones you trust, even ones you trust can change overnight.


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi All, After six months, I think Im almost done with the subscription services, To handle my excess, I started the ebay and trade route for excess stuff and thought Im starting to lose more than what I put in and Im starting to find what I cant live without, After having kids and they started going to school, I used these services to save money and get into makeup again,but now I find out Im getting stuff that doesnt compare to what Ive discovered and Im loyal too. for example, Ipsy introduced me to Benefit and I explored their other products and now the only blush for me is Dandelion. Now it seems every subscripiton service is sending out a blush each month and none look as good on me as my Dandelion, Of course isnt that what subscription services is about to find loyal customers?

I wanted to write in to beware shady companies too like Conscious box, it was so good in the beginning, cleansers, eco housewares, organic food and cosmetics, Suddenly overnight (actually past two months, I let them slide to give them a chance)  they switch from a heavy box and many full sized, to a partially filled box with foil samples and one plastic bag for picking up doggy poo. I kid you not. Thats all I got one month was one 50 cent bag of chips, foil samples and a bag to pick up dog shit, for 20.00 dollars, It seems like after they amass lots of customers and get their money, they cheat them.

I'm almost done with subscription boxes, I thank most of them for introducing me to things I love though !

Thanks too, for Klutchclub giving members 2.00 boxes for Halloween and other holidays, you rock !

Yay I'm glad you were able to find favorites from your subscription boxes! Benefit is one of my favorite brands too. I stick with a lot of my subscriptions because I enjoy getting a box of surprises each month, or because I can preview what's actually in the box before buying it. 

We got the same box from Conscious Box! A plastic bag and a bunch of strange energy pill supplements, among other very useless and disappointing things. I don't think they really mean to cheat customers; they probably just got too many new customers using promo codes and had to cut corners for a few months.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Secret, yay, thanks for hearing my rant, lol. I remember when Conscious box blew me away, My family had a great time going thru it all. There were full sized tubes, bags of candy, housewares. Lots of full size.  Past couple months Ive dreaded it coming however. And honestly think its a ten dollar box at most now. I just cant stick in there, They said next month is their anniversary and they have something good planned.  Im paid thru that month so we will see. But I cant renew for December.  Klutch club is still coming thru giving out full sizes. I have more respect for them than Conscious.

I might sign up for another IPSY for myself. cause Im giving mine to my daughter now and Ill still get Blush Mystery thru December at least. I wont give it up totally, lol.. And I love the Klutch holiday specials. (free or 2.00 dollar boxes)

These boxes also give me a social outlet, its so much fun talking with other ladies !


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi All, After six months, I think Im almost done with the subscription services, To handle my excess, I started the ebay and trade route for excess stuff and thought Im starting to lose more than what I put in and Im starting to find what I cant live without, After having kids and they started going to school, I used these services to save money and get into makeup again,but now I find out Im getting stuff that doesnt compare to what Ive discovered and Im loyal too. for example, Ipsy introduced me to Benefit and I explored their other products and now the only blush for me is Dandelion. Now it seems every subscripiton service is sending out a blush each month and none look as good on me as my Dandelion, Of course isnt that what subscription services is about to find loyal customers?

I wanted to write in to beware shady companies too like Conscious box, it was so good in the beginning, cleansers, eco housewares, organic food and cosmetics, Suddenly overnight (actually past two months, I let them slide to give them a chance)  they switch from a heavy box and many full sized, to a partially filled box with foil samples and one plastic bag for picking up doggy poo. I kid you not. Thats all I got one month was one 50 cent bag of chips, foil samples and a bag to pick up dog shit, for 20.00 dollars, It seems like after they amass lots of customers and get their money, they cheat them.

I'm almost done with subscription boxes, I thank most of them for introducing me to things I love though !

Thanks too, for Klutchclub giving members 2.00 boxes for Halloween and other holidays, you rock !

I agree about Conscious Box, but not only in just the last two months! THey used to send out a variety (cleansers, beauty products, etc) and for the last year or so, it has basically been all food. And not food I want, bars, hemp and chia seeds, etc. It went from a great value to a box of crap, IMO.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to write in to beware shady companies too like Conscious box, it was so good in the beginning, cleansers, eco housewares, organic food and cosmetics, Suddenly overnight (actually past two months, I let them slide to give them a chance)  they switch from a heavy box and many full sized, to a partially filled box with foil samples and one plastic bag for picking up doggy poo. I kid you not. Thats all I got one month was one 50 cent bag of chips, foil samples and a bag to pick up dog shit, for 20.00 dollars, It seems like after they amass lots of customers and get their money, they cheat them.

I'm almost done with subscription boxes, I thank most of them for introducing me to things I love though !
I subbed for one of Conscious boxes promo boxes like 6 months ago and it was total crap then too. Baby food and weird vitamin supplements, and all foil packs. It was a STEEPLY discounted promo (like maybe $1) so I wasn't too mad about that, i didn't feel ripped off since i used like one or two things from it bahahah. but I felt like if they were honestly interested in getting me to sub they would've sent me something better to make me want to pay full price, not just a random box of stuff they were needing to get rid of.


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subbed for one of Conscious boxes promo boxes like 6 months ago and it was total crap then too. Baby food and weird vitamin supplements, and all foil packs. It was a STEEPLY discounted promo (like maybe $1) so I wasn't too mad about that, i didn't feel ripped off since i used like one or two things from it bahahah. but I felt like if they were honestly interested in getting me to sub they would've sent me something better to make me want to pay full price, not just a random box of stuff they were needing to get rid of.
I subbed for one of their promos too and it sucked as well. I think the only thing really worthwhile in there was a bag of chips. Otherwise everything else I'm pretty sure was just a paper item (like a coupon for blank % off an order) and I got a lube sample, that in my opinion was sort of strange for an eco friendly box.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree about Conscious Box, but not only in just the last two months! THey used to send out a variety (cleansers, beauty products, etc) and for the last year or so, it has basically been all food. And not food I want, bars, hemp and chia seeds, etc. It went from a great value to a box of crap, IMO.

Ive noticed that theyve been deleting all negative Facebook comments. What shady people. Be sure to let your voice be heard on Subscriptionboxes.com. I think they own that site (its how they amassed a lot of members) but they  havent deleted the negative comments there yet.

It used to be so good and now its horrible. The owners mustve got money greedy and are now making the boxes only worth a few dollars now.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subbed for one of their promos too and it sucked as well. I think the only thing really worthwhile in there was a bag of chips. Otherwise everything else I'm pretty sure was just a paper item (like a coupon for blank % off an order) and I got a lube sample, that in my opinion was sort of strange for an eco friendly box.
One of their items was hangover lozenges, like we get drunk all the time, lol. and another item was ONE sandwich bag, yup, one single plastic sandwich bag lying on the bottom of the box that was one of their offerings in the 10-20 samples per box number. Nowadays its 10-20 coupons and foil packages with one snack bar or chips.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subbed for one of Conscious boxes promo boxes like 6 months ago and it was total crap then too. Baby food and weird vitamin supplements, and all foil packs. It was a STEEPLY discounted promo (like maybe $1) so I wasn't too mad about that, i didn't feel ripped off since i used like one or two things from it bahahah. but I felt like if they were honestly interested in getting me to sub they would've sent me something better to make me want to pay full price, not just a random box of stuff they were needing to get rid of.
Yeah, so many were mad, So many dont have kids yet or kids are grown and I have kids and they hated the stuff ! lol. they spit it out . I cant believe others spend 20 dollars  a month, they try and sucker you in for.  Be careful with supplement pills. Once I took magnesium potassium with aspartate (aspartate being dangerous for some people) and it gave me seizures, Another supplement gave me hallucinations, Now I just stick with herbs I know.


----------



## MizDenise (Oct 24, 2013)

What subscription boxes use PayPal?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MizDenise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What subscription boxes use PayPal?
the ones that I subscribe to that use paypal are

eco-emi

Ophelia's Apothecary 

and I just did a one-off with glossybox - they also take paypal


----------



## QueenK76 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just want to update my thoughts on what I've experienced so far with my subss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Splendies *-love! super cute and fun.

*Julep-**WILL BE CANCELLING* great products but I don't need tons of nail polish (after my mystery bag purchase that is lol)

Wantables -Beauty (cancelled due to decrease in # of products per box..not worth the 40 bucks!)

*Barkbox*-pup loves it.

*Lip Factory Inc-hopefully recieving first box any day now*

*Starlooks-just subbed.*

*Ipsy*- I LOVE IT.

One time purchase:

Bonjour Jolie-yet to recieve first box and will probably not get this on a monthly basis.

Golden Tote-ordered from November selection..super excited to see what I get!


----------



## DeSha (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy I found this thread. Love finding out about sub boxes I never knew existed. I'll chime in here, if that's okay!

For beauty, I am subscribed to:


Birchbox (_will most likely cancel after Sept. box_)
Ipsy
Lip Factory
Bondi

For non-beauty, I am subscribed to:


Stridebox
Nature Box
Bulu Box (_but will cancel after Sept. box_)

I was subscribed to Munchit and Goodies, but cancelled them both.

Time to update this list for sure. I am currently subscribed to:


Ipsy

Lip Factory

Brazen Cosmetics

Nature Box

Stride Box

Graze

I cancelled:


Bondi New York
Birchbox
Bulu Box


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Currently:

Popsugar

Glossybox

Ipsy

Birchbox

Starlooks

Beauty Box 5 (I get this one to review)

Barkbox

I will cancel Starlooks again after December. Glossybox has 3 months left of my sub, then I might not resub.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

Cancelled a bunch of subscriptions a few months ago, and now I get the following ones:

Birchbox

Ipsy

POPSUGAR

Juniper

Square Hue (select months)

Sample Society

Beauty Box 5

LMdB


----------



## sleepykat (Nov 15, 2013)

I am down to just ipsy, which I love, and Julep, which I skip most months. I would like to try Glitter Guilty; maybe when I get my bonus from work.


----------



## PaleOleander (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, now I'm getting the following:
Ipsy (not loving it like I used to)
Lip Factory
Innocent + Twisted Alchemists (indie)
Madd Style Cosmetics' Madd Cat box (indie)


Innocent + Twisted Alchemists is brand new, launched this month. I like it because you can get clamshells or full sizes, and because it included five baggie samples from other indie companies. To me, it really says something about their confidence in their products if they're wiling to send potential compete tor's products along too.


----------



## Bethanys (Nov 24, 2013)

I sub to:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Wantable

One Radiant (skincare only)

I recently subbed to Sample Society, but haven't received a box yet.

Cancelled:

Beauty Box 5 (too boring!!)

Birchbox Man (hubby just wasn't interested in anything but the little cologne samples)

Thinking about subbing to:

Blush

Lip Factory


----------



## avonleabelle (Nov 24, 2013)

I am currently subbed to: Birchbox Beautybox 5 (will cancel when prepaid sub is finished) Fortune Cookie Soap box Julep Popsugar Must Have box Graze (will probably cancel after 6th box) Naturebox (on hold onto January) Tried and cancelled: Ipsy Sample Society Starlooks Starbox Conscious Box Goodies Co Orange Glad Love with Food


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 9, 2013)

I sub to- Popsugar Popsugar Limited Edition boxes Ellie Fabletics Birchbox Limited Editions (I don't sub to Birchbox regular, I hate tiny samples) and I'm joining Fancy Box (regular) and Elizabeth and Clarke. I just love the value and surprise element of sub boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenK76 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenK76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never heard of subscription boxes until I saw a ad for Barkbox on facebook. After coming across this forum shortly after I'm officially ADDICTED.

I'm currently subscribed to:

Barkbox (for my spoiled furbaby)

Wantables (full-sized cosmetics)

Bonjour Jolie ("monthly time" pampering)

Splendies (underwear)

Other:

Ipsy (on the wait list)

JustFab (took advantage of the 50% off for first time purchase)

I've yet to recieve any yet as I've spent about all my life savings in the past week or so haha..I will definitley be checking out Golden Tote's November goodies and buy a bag. Super excited to get all my goodies!!
UPDATE:

Subscribed to: 

Barkbox

Tuck-Ins Monthly (sexy undies!)

Ophelia's Apothecary &amp; Perfumery

The Honest Company

Ipsy

Cancelled:

Starbox -stopped due to budgeting 

Wantables-lack of products, not worth the money to me

Julep-im not a huge nail polish fanatic. im set for polishes for a while!

Splendies-i found 2/3 undies always fit and one was too small.


----------



## sarahinnola (Dec 9, 2013)

> UPDATE: Subscribed to:Â  Barkbox Tuck-Ins Monthly (sexy undies!) Ophelia's Apothecary &amp; Perfumery The Honest Company Ipsy Cancelled: Starbox -stopped due to budgetingÂ  Wantables-lack of products, not worth the money to me Julep-im not a huge nail polish fanatic. im set for polishes for a while! Splendies-i found 2/3 undies always fit and one was too small.


 I don't like Tuckins. I'm a large, and knowing how cheap lingerie fits I ordered a plus size box. They sent me a regular size set which made me feel awful when I tried it on, until I realized that it was the wrong size. Contacted them and they admitted to slipping in a regular size set on the sly. Asked for a refund and to cancel, and they refunded me- then charged me the next month for another box after I canceled. I sub to a lot of different boxes, but their customer service is downright sketchy. And it isn't even a value- I could go to Lover's Lane down the street and buy the same items for under $30. Even my boyfriend doesn't like the set on me- he says it looks cheap compared to my vast Victoria's Secret collection.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2013)

Updated

subbing to

ipsy

brazen friends with benefits

Ophelia's Apothecary ****

julep - I skip  A LOT

fortune cookie soap

eco emi

thierry mugler (quarterly sub)

blush (skipped december's - will probably re-sub in january)

wantable (skipped december's)  ****

I probably will cancel

wantable - I know that new subscribers love it, but I was spoiled when it was a much better deal.   I really hated the way they did a bait &amp; switch on existing members, dropping the amount from 5-6 items to 4-5 (after so many of us screamed bloody murder when they tried to go to 3-4) and the value of the box is now well under 80.00 - when I started, they stated the box values would be between 80 to 100.00.    They always mess up with my dislikes and I am getting tired of emailing them to fix it.   Plus, I NEVER GET THE FEATURED ITEMS.  I am tired of that.   For $36.00, I expect better.  They gave great deals on cyber monday and for new subs, but nothing for their existing members.   not cool.

Ophelia's Apothecary - if december doesn't wow me, I will not be resubbing.    I am not happy with october and november's sub and that is when I signed up.   When I look at this past summer and september, I wonder WTF happened here?

I will keep julep because they make it easy to skip month's.  Brazen is a lot of fun!!  I also think that I will sub and unsub to Glossybox as I see fit, as there are some boxes that are really nice, but I don't want a monthly one with them.


----------



## Disneyfan (Dec 9, 2013)

Currently: Birchbox - Ipsy - Citrus Lane (6 month for $60 deal from a month ago) LipFactory (November first box) Wantable Accessories- first box great, second box meh, returned last box, awaiting this months Wantable Makeup- first box meh, second box was WOW-AMAZING, returned last months, skipped Decembers, undecided about January Nature box Munch it Graze Indiespensable Quarterly Book Riot -expecting first box next week Tried for one month and Cancelled: Glossy box Sample Society Will probably cancel LipFactory and one or both Wantables and will try OneRadiant and/or BlushBeauty


----------



## dez3b (Dec 10, 2013)

I do:

Eco-emi(love it for the price of $15/month)

conscious box(it's ok but I have a full year's worth)

popsugar must have

project diy

for the makers


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 11, 2013)

My list is way too long.....

Blush Mystery Beauty

ipsy X 2

Birchbox

Beauty Box 5

Sample Society

Splendies

UmCheeky

Glossybox

Beauty Army

Graze

Naturebox

Loot Crate

Julep x 2

Honest Company

flicker box

Just subscribed to all 3 Wantable boxes.

I was very happy with the makeup box. The accessories box was nice just not worth the money to me. I'm still waiting on the intimates box but have high hopes!

I'm thinking of cancelling Beauty Box 5, Sample Society, UmCheeky, Beauty Army, one Julep, Honest Company, Flicker Box and even thinking of cancelling Glossybox.

I would like to try Starbox and LipFactory.

I'm sure I am forgetting some.....


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Currently:
Birchbox -
Ipsy -
Citrus Lane (6 month for $60 deal from a month ago)
LipFactory (November first box)
Wantable Accessories- first box great, second box meh, returned last box, awaiting this months
Wantable Makeup- first box meh, second box was WOW-AMAZING, returned last months, skipped Decembers, undecided about January
Nature box
Munch it
Graze
Indiespensable
Quarterly Book Riot -expecting first box next week

Tried for one month and Cancelled:
Glossy box
Sample Society

Will probably cancel LipFactory and one or both Wantables and will try OneRadiant and/or BlushBeauty
Let me know what you get in your Book Riot box. I just signed up, but I wont be getting mine for two months.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me know what you get in your Book Riot box. I just signed up, but I wont be getting mine for two months. 
Two months?! Omg why? I subbed for it as well... haven't received shipping notification yet but the only other quarterly I have never did either. I am not expecting to be too exciting... quarterly never packs the value other subs do imo.


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Two months?! Omg why? I subbed for it as well... haven't received shipping notification yet but the only other quarterly I have never did either. I am not expecting to be too exciting... quarterly never packs the value other subs do imo.
I turns out that the last quarter sold out so I'll have to wait for next quarter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know bummer...but I love books and this sub seems pretty cool especially since you're not only getting a book. There's another book sub but you only get books and it's a little more expensive for what you're getting.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 13, 2013)

> I turns out that the last quarter sold out so I'll have to wait for next quarter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know bummer...but I love books and this sub seems pretty cool especially since you're not only getting a book. There's another book sub but you only get books and it's a little more expensive for what you're getting.Â


 Well I'll try to post spoilers of the first box if you're interested. I sub to indiespensable and initially thought it was expensive but it's the sub I look forward to most even though it doesn't pack the best value. I have a feeling book riot will be similar. I like knowing the book I'm getting with indiespensable though and the extras being a surprise.


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well I'll try to post spoilers of the first box if you're interested.

I sub to indiespensable and initially thought it was expensive but it's the sub I look forward to most even though it doesn't pack the best value. I have a feeling book riot will be similar. I like knowing the book I'm getting with indiespensable though and the extras being a surprise
I would love spoilers! Also, I'll definitely check out indispensable.


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

Currently subscribed to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Glossybox

Yuzen

Wantable Intimates

Pop Sugar Must Have

Eco-emi

Petit Vour

Skoshbox

Have tried many others like Conscious Box, KlutchClub, Beauty Sage, Birchbox Man (the flannel bow tie did this one in), Julep, Bondi, and a few others I can't remember.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I turns out that the last quarter sold out so I'll have to wait for next quarter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know bummer...but I love books and this sub seems pretty cool especially since you're not only getting a book. There's another book sub but you only get books and it's a little more expensive for what you're getting. 


Spoiler



I posted a breakdown in the indiespensable thread also. =o)


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 19, 2013)

I currently subscribe to:

Ipsy

Luxe Box

Julep

NerdBlock

Cancelled:

UMCheeky (Wasn't receiving styles I would wear)

Glossybox (No longer available in Canada)

Want:

Fortune Cookie Soap Box

Spicy Subscriptions

Cannabox

Madd Cat Monthly Box

Pop Sugar


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Current:

Ipsy - so far so good after 2 bags

Birchbox - may cancel temporarily to save $

Julep - currently skipping unless I LOVE it - getting quite a collection after just a few months

Stitchfix - Jan may be my last one...

Bulu Box - canceling after my subscription is up

PopSugar Must Have's - subscribed til April, then will decide

Blush Mystery Beauty Bag - only got one month and a grab bag so far but LOVE it

Canceled:

Love with Food

Sample Society

Want to Try:

FitFabFun

Hello Fresh (I have $35 off a week)

Golden Tote

Glossybox


----------



## JenMiele78 (Dec 22, 2013)

I have added a few more subscriptions..

Have~

Birchbox x3

LWF

Beauty Box 5

PopSugar ~ December was my first box

Glossybox

Eco Emi ~ First box will be shipped in January

Wantable Makeup

Wantable Intimates ~ Just signed up

Graze

Blush Mystery Box


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 22, 2013)

Have:

Birchbox x2

Ipsy

Madd Style Cosmetics' Madd Cat box

Beauty Army

Adore Me

Love With Food

Graze

Canceled:

Bestowed

Loot Crate


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



I posted a breakdown in the indiespensable thread also. =o)



i 


 I can't believe I just saw this! It looks awesome! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads (Jan 3, 2014)

I only have ipsy right now, and just signed up for the tester Moi Cosmetics box (Jan is first month on trial basis). I want to try a few other indie eyeshadow boxes like Brazen, but decided to try Cdn first. Cancelled: Beauty box 5 Topbox Whimseybox Bonjour Jolie


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey there!! I am a newbie here although I have been 'lurking" for a few months!lol I have developed quite the obsession for sub boxes over the last several months 




. 

*My list of monthly's:*

*Birchbox* (My "first"!haha..Have been receiving for almost two years now)

*Blush Mystery Box*

*Goldentote*

*Ipsy*

*Memebox *(just ordered this one-waiting for it to get here!)

*Oneradiant*

*Petitvour*

*Popsugar Musthave*

*Quarterly's:*

*Fabfitfun*

*Mugleraddict*

*Yuzenbox* (just received the winter box today)

My 10 y/o daughter receives *IbBeautiful* and *Candigirl*.

I used to receive* Splendies* but even after changing my size they still seemed to run too small so I canceled (cute panties though!). Also canceled *Birchbox Man* as my significant other wasn't using any of the samples that came!lol I would absolutely love to try out Saffron Rouge and Socialbliss Style box! I look forward to being able to talk to you guys about our boxes!! Can't wait


----------



## JC327 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey there!! I am a newbie here although I have been 'lurking" for a few months!lol I have developed quite the obsession for sub boxes over the last several months 



.

*My list of monthly's:*

*Birchbox* (My "first"!haha..Have been receiving for almost two years now)

*Blush Mystery Box*

*Goldentote*

*Ipsy*

*Memebox *(just ordered this one-waiting for it to get here!)

*Oneradiant*

*Petitvour*

*Popsugar Musthave*

*Quarterly's:*

*Fabfitfun*

*Mugleraddict*

*Yuzenbox* (just received the winter box today)

My 10 y/o daughter receives *IbBeautiful* and *Candigirl*.

I used to receive* Splendies* but even after changing my size they still seemed to run too small so I canceled (cute panties though!). Also canceled *Birchbox Man* as my significant other wasn't using any of the samples that came!lol I would absolutely love to try out Saffron Rouge and Socialbliss Style box! I look forward to being able to talk to you guys about our boxes!! Can't wait 




Welcome!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!
Thank you!! I am excited to be here..My family doesn't quite share my same "passion" for sub boxes!lol


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 17, 2014)

> Thank you!! I am excited to be here..My family doesn't quite share my same "passion" for sub boxes!lol


 I haven't even told my family, I know they wouldn't understand! Lol


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 17, 2014)

Ikr?! it's like a dirty little secret! My daughter is into it-she hovers when I open my boxes to see what she can score!haha It's funny because my students will compliment me on my nail polish, scarves, etc. and I have to pretend like I can't remember where I got the stuff- Can't have them knowing I am a sub box addict!lol


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 18, 2014)

Current Subs:

*Birch Box* (Feb will be my first month)

*Glossy Box* (Got Jan after the BB spoiler. If I like it I won't cancel)

*Lip Factory* (Jan is my first month)

*MeMe Box* (Not a sub, but still)

*Plated* (Gotten for a few months, but I think we are going to try Hello Fresh next month)

*LootCrate *(For my brother, but I love it too!)

*Elizabeth and Clarke *(First collection is Spring)

Cancelled:

*Ipsy* (Blah)

*Glitter Guilty* (Was sad to cancel, but I just have too much nail polish right now)

*Julep* (Actually, I just continue to skip because I never remember to call and cancel. One day...)

*Jewel Mint* (Used the BOGO code to get two mystery boxes then cancelled)

*Black Box Nail Club* (Was great until they started putting their own brand in the box)

*Nail Art Society* (Not even close to being worth it)

Want to Try:

*Saffron Rouge Inner Circle* (If I decide to cancel any subs, this is the one I am trying next)

*Golden Tote *(If I can ever get to a sale fast enough to find something I like that is also still available in my size!)

*Bark Box*

*Georgia Crafted*

*Spicy Subscriptions*

Any intimates box (except Wantable)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Currently have* Ipsy...I know there are some real misses, but for $10 the hits have been well worth it. 

*Want *Starlooks...but don't have the extra $15 in my budget.  Hopefully trading for the items I'm pining for will hold me over.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Current:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Glossybox

Popsugar

Bonjour Jolie

FabFitFun

Graze

I've cancelled everything else...again. My Glossybox sub is up next month, and Popsugar is up in march. I haven't yet decided what I'm going to do! I do need to cut something. Currently, I'm least happy with Ipsy, so that one might be first on the chopping block. I probably need to cut Popsugar, as much as I love it, too, unless I can swing another 3 or 6 month sub for my birthday in April!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jan 19, 2014)

I just started subscribing to subscription boxes at the end of December--but I'm off to quite a start!  My current beauty subscriptions are:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Popsugar

Your Bijoux Box

Wantable Accessories

Julep

Social Bliss

I also subscribe to two food boxes, Taste Guru and Cuisine Cube, that I haven't received yet.  

It's too soon for me to tell which of these I will keep, but eventually I'm going to have to pare this list down a bit, or at least swap some out for other new ones, rather than just getting more!


----------



## Amanda xo (Jan 19, 2014)

I currently just have Ipsy and Birchbox. Just this month I allowed my Birchbox to renew for another year. For me, it's a good value. I think after points, it works out to $3.25~ a box..And last year, it worked out to about $2.25 for me due to a broken item which they gave me $10 in points for. I know many won't look at it that way, but I use the points to buy things I already would, such as the Benefit fake-up concealer.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 21, 2014)

Has anyone heard of MeMe box?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 21, 2014)

> Has anyone heard of MeMe box?Â


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service
I must have missed that. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 21, 2014)

> > https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service
> 
> 
> I must have missed that. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 You're welcome. Memebox looks awesome, by the way. This month is the 1st time I've seen it on MUT and YouTube. People really seem to like it.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're welcome. Memebox looks awesome, by the way. This month is the 1st time I've seen it on MUT and YouTube. People really seem to like it.
I know it seems amazing. Only unfortunate thing is I wont be able to use any bb creams or cc creams they send out because they wont match my skin tone. But, the rest of the box definitely makes up for it.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 22, 2014)

I am subscribed to:

- Wantable makeup box, and wantable intimates

- Birchbox x2

- Julep

- PopSugar Must-Have

I just cancelled:

- Ipsy

- Glossybox

- Olfactif


----------



## DeSha (Feb 1, 2014)

So I am starting out 2014 with some cleaning. I just cancelled ipsy which I wanted to do since late last year. Sadly, I also cancelled Brazen's FWB. For now I just have Lip Factory (my must keep box), Naturebox (which I am pausing for a few months), Graze and Stridebox.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 1, 2014)

> Has anyone heard of MeMe box?Â


 So memebox is the reason I am struggling right now. I want it soooo bad. It gets awesome reviews and you get great product sizes and quality items for your money. *Current Subs* Birchbox x2- My first love! Don't think I will ever cancel BB. Yuzen (just got my winter box this week-LOVE it) Dollar shave club - What can I say, who doesn't need razors?!?! (I actually pay for 3 of these). My hubby and 20 year old need razors too! Julep - I've taken a few boxes- skipped a few boxes, gotten 1 mystery box--I'm really hit and miss with this one! But I have pre-ordered Mays box with the pliÃ© wand. I plan to cancel after that. Beauty sage - this isn't a recurring monthly sub but I have ended up ordering the last 4 out of 5 months. I like that you can see the box contents ahead of time. I may pass in more if these now that I have yuzen. About $90 a month for subs. I'm sure that's no where near what some spend, but I feel like that is a lot just for makeup, skin care etc. *Cancelled Subs* Ipsy- cancelled after 7 or 8 months Bulu box- cancelled after 1 box Runners box- cancelled after 1 box Stride box- cancelled after 2 boxes Blush mystery beauty box- cancelled after 3 boxes *Wish List* Memebox


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

memebox convert here too and there is another korean box on the way from america too soon.

dont hate me for my boxes please.

current subs-

glossybox uk using 5 months of dots up and after nearly 3 yrs they are gone.

birchboxuk

love me beauty

you discovery beauty box

vegan cuts beauty

lip factory inc

fcs box

latest in beauty

glamguru

glamabox

selfridges bi annual boxes 

beautilicious

flavr box

flavourly box

degustabox

loot crate

memebox

yes style

wishbox

souksouk

so susan nail lacquer

a beautiful life

betrousse

glossy box woman anti ageing 

cancelled subs

hotel chocolate 

all about beauty (closed up)

carmine closed up

miss glossy box  closed up.

luxbox

graze

saviour box

pretty box

vegan kind

flavr box soon as i receive my comp prize,as box got boring

mirenesse

she said beauty

first love beauty korean

skintroductions

the natural beauty box 

I'm sure i will think of others


----------



## ashleygo (Feb 1, 2014)

Have:

-Bespoke Post for hubby (skip most months though)

-Birchbox x3 (getting rid of 1 in feb and 1 in mar)

-Popsugar (subbed til may, but will likely resub)

-Graze (thinking of canceling)

-Love with Food

-Citrus Lane ($60 for 6 month deal will cancel when done)

-Nina Garcia quarterly

-Julep (I skip every month I'm just to lazy to call to cancel)

Cancelled:

-Ipsy

-Fab Fit Fun

-Naturebox

-Taste Trunk

-Yuzen

Interested in trying:

-Wantable intimantes 

-Silly Rhino (kids)

-Social Bliss

-Jordin Sparks quarterly


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

Have

2 IPSY (Daughter and I )

Blush Mystery

Memebox

Klutchclub. (I buy their promotional boxes, sometimes as low as two dollars)

Canceled

Conscious Box (rip off, contents gone down, customer service nil)

Bulu Box (one box was ok, rest meh)

Yuzen (switched to seasonal, didnt want to wait)


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

@Lorna, thats quite a haul there ! WOW !

What do you do for a living? hehe  j/k

I would love to have all that come to my mailbox every month, It must be like Christmas 24/7 !!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 2, 2014)

> @Lorna, thats quite a haul there ! WOW ! What do you do for a living? heheÂ  j/k I would love to have all that come to my mailbox every month, It must be like Christmas 24/7 !!!


 I am a chef lol. It works out uk boxes are first 2 weeks of the months and international boxes the last few weeks . Some days I get 4 boxes all by different mail companies. But usually a box every other day. But now memebox could be daily or weekly the way they are throwing boxes out. There are about 8 uk boxes I don't get they don't entice me like boxes stateside. And for paying an extra Â£5 for shipping if rather try something way cooler.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am a chef lol. It works out uk boxes are first 2 weeks of the months and international boxes the last few weeks . Some days I get 4 boxes all by different mail companies. But usually a box every other day. But now memebox could be daily or weekly the way they are throwing boxes out.


There are about 8 uk boxes I don't get they don't entice me like boxes stateside. And for paying an extra Â£5 for shipping if rather try something way cooler.

Yes to Meme ! 




I cant wait to get my Memeboxes, I ordered the 5.2 and 7 , and I was the procrastinator. Kicking myself for not getting the 4th one that had 10 items !

I feel like getting something in the mail is my greatest treat, something about it brings me back to childhood when my Mom bought me a set of toy figurines thru the mail.

Wish I could get more..being a stay at home mom limits me via limited income. Being a chef sounds so great, Chef Gordan Ramsy has very popular cooking competition shows in USA.

. I still keep the post office busy still though, I get something delivered every week, if not subscription boxes, I get things thru ebay.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 2, 2014)

I only have:

Glossybox

Ipsy

Dollar shave club

What are the best boxes that I'm missing out on?????


----------



## angienharry (Feb 3, 2014)

> I only have: Glossybox Ipsy Dollar shave club What are the best boxes that I'm missing out on?????


 I love birchbox and memebox is an awesome new Korean box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohh this is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have:

Birchbox (x2 - My first sub ever!)

Ipsy 

Julep

Glossybox

GDE OTM

Popsugar (trying for this month, but probably won't keep subbing)

Memebox (not a sub, but have boxes coming through the end of February so far)

Graze (JUST signed up. Haven't gotten my first box yet!)

Starlooks (cancelled around the holidays to save some $$ but resubbing for the next box!)


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Current:*


*Stitch Fix (clothing)* - I've been skipping boxes from them since December.  Not too convinced on how great they are because some of the items they have sent me are on sale online, yet they charge you full price if you want to buy them.  Since they let you skip as much as you want, I save them for when I have some extra $$.
*Wantable (makeup)* - They're on "probation" with me which makes me sad because the fact that their products are full sized and customizable is so awesome.  This past box I just received this weekend (February's) was a HUGE disappointment after a few months worth of mediocre boxes.  I even got a duplicate makeup item.  Thankfully they allow free returns, but if this happens again, I'm canceling with them.  They also use the same overpriced brands constantly.
*Julep (nail polish)* - I personally LOVE this sub.  I know some people have been really turned off by them with all the changes they're making but I don't know what it is - I'm just hooked.  Their customer service has been good to me as well.
*POPSugar (lifestyle)*  - February will be my 3rd box and my deciding one because I am also subbed to Social Bliss and I have decided depending on each ones February box, it will be one or the other.  I wasn't as impressed with the boxes I received as I was with the ones I saw reviews for in the past - which was my reason for signing up to begin with.  We shall see...
*Bijoux Box (jewelry)* - This month will be my first box and I am SUPER excited for it.  Their customer service (it was actually one of the owners that personally emailed me about a concern I had)has already made a great impression on me and I love that they seem to consistently give spoilers on at leas one of the pieces you will receive.
*Ipsy (beauty)* - February will be my first month, I'm excited for this one too since I've heard a good amount of positive-ness about it.
*Social Bliss (lifestyle/fashion)* - I subbed for January and took a chance since they are fairly new.  I wasn't too wowed by their first box, but it was enough to keep me on for one more month as a deciding one.  If they step it up this time, I may cancel POP to stick with them.  I am in the middle of dealing with their customer service right now regarding returning my January box for credit (they don't give full refunds) and will update on how well they handle it in the Social Bliss thread I started. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140276/social-bliss-merged 
*Blue Apron (dinner ingredients &amp; recipes)* - I've been skipping weeks since I don't find all three options appealing lately.  But from the week I did do - I thought it was fun.  If you're not an expert in the kitchen then the prep for each meal can take a bit longer than they estimate and sometimes their serving portions are off between the sides and the actual meal.  I check their menus every week though because me and my fiance had fun cooking together.
*Cypress and 5th (clothing)* - Signed up with them but so far none of their pieces have appealed to me.  They're pretty low commitment though so I don't mind getting the emails to check my "closet" out every month.

*Canceled:*


*Black Box (nail polish)* - When I first signed up, I liked the fact that they had brands like OPI and Essie and LOVED that they gave you nail art tools and ideas... but they when they came out with their own line I canceled.  I just wanted to wait to hear more about their brand and I haven't heard much so far.  Kind of sad to lose them because I really liked the nail art things.  Their customer service was awesome as well when I dealt with them.
*Glossybox (beauty)* - The last box I got from them was so late, the coupon I received in my box was expired.  When I emailed them about it, they basically told me there was nothing they would do about it.  I felt that was very poor on their part and I am a stickler for customer service since I was in that job category myself at one point.

I know I've written a book, lol, but hopefully someone finds it all helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am also following along on the Meme box thread... they're looking really appealing at the moment.

**Is it bad that I've had to edit this post like twice to add more subs that I forgot I sub to..?



**


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only have:

Glossybox

Ipsy

Dollar shave club

What are the best boxes that I'm missing out on?????
Memebox is awesome they just release them too often


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone subscribe to Scratch Monthly Mani box?  I know there is a thread for them but it hasn't been posted on since December and I'm just curious.  They look pretty neat...


----------



## meaganola (Feb 3, 2014)

> Does anyone subscribe to Scratch Monthly Mani box?Â  I know there is a thread for them but it hasn't been posted on since December and I'm just curious.Â  They look pretty neat...


 I do! The January box:



February hasn't shipped yet. I can post more when I get home, but I'm on the bus right now, so typing on my phone is challenging.


----------



## Vikki120306 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I do! The January box:




February hasn't shipped yet. I can post more when I get home, but I'm on the bus right now, so typing on my phone is challenging.
Ohhh,fun!  That's the one they have up now on their site... so if I were to sign up today, I'm guessing I would be getting March's kit?  How long have you been subbing with them?  I think I'm going to join because I wanted a nail sub that's more focused on nail *art* rather than polishes since I've built up a big collection of them through Julep.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox is awesome they just release them too often
Have you been checking their website recently? They've been on a roll recently! Released Boxes #3-10 plus a luckybox in the past month. While most of them won't ship immediately, they've all pretty much sold out!

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Category/list/cid/80


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 6, 2014)

I currently subscribe to:

Birchbox

Glossybox

Popsugar Must Have

FFF

Wantable Intimates

BarkBox

LWF

Graze

Nibblr

Skoshbox

Bonjour Jolie (Got January box, but paused for Feb. Will mostly likely cancel for March)

I've gotten StitchFix for Feb, but probably won't be getting another one for a while.

Recently purchased my first Golden Tote too and looking forward to receiving it!

I've also bought Memebox (#2-#10) and the LuckyBox! They're just sooo amazing.

Expecting an Elizabeth &amp; Clarke box in March (bought during their last Living Social promo).


----------



## BearyPrecious (Feb 7, 2014)

*I sub to Julep, Wantables Intimates,Loot Crate, Little Black Bag. I just joined Pinch Me and Influenster and Popsugar Must Have.*


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 9, 2014)

Mid-January I had never even heard of subscription boxes until I saw an ad for Julep, and now, well, confession time... Haha.

Subs for me:

Julep - Also ordered all of their Valentine's boxes. Whoops.

Popsugar

JewelMint (will most likely cancel soon... most of their stuff isn't my style)

Birchbox

Ipsy (first shipment in March)

My Cotton Bunny (might or might not keep... although I am bad about forgetting to buy lady products)

Beauty Box 5 (used a $20 off yearly sub coupon code, bringing the price down to about $6.50 a box)

Blush Beauty Mystery

Bezel Box

Glossybox

Memebox - Pre-ordered 8,9, and 10 and ordered Superbox 1 and 2.

Subs for my fiance:

Underwear Society - This one is super fun if you've got a man in your life that's more adventurous with his underwear patterns and colors. It's a keeper.

Five Four Club - So far we like this one, but we're not sure that the clothes are really that great of a deal.

Birchbox Man - Might not keep past next month. He doesn't seem to be too interested in most of the samples.

Bespoke Post - The box he's getting this month has a pocket square, a bowtie, a fabric flower lapel pin, some cufflinks... I think that's it. Neat stuff.

Nerd Block


----------



## afwife8405 (Feb 9, 2014)

I currently receive:

Barkbox

Julep

PopSugar

Just signed up for:

Nina Garcia Quarterly

FabFitFun

Just cancelled:

Ipsy

Birchbox

NatureBox

Bijoux Box


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 11, 2014)

Currently Subbing:

*Birchbox - *2 boxes, I hated my first December box, loved January so much I got my second sub, and now I'm iffy about both my February boxes. Will keep subbing though for sure.

*Glossybox - *Subbed in January for the Beauty Blender, and I love it. Can't wait to get enough boxes to make that cute set of Glossybox drawers everyone is making.

*Graze - *I love Graze, great snacks, my boyfriend has a sub and I do as well, so double the snacks!

*Ipsy - *Loving Ipsy as well, although if I keep subbing for a while, I don't know what I'll do with all the bags!

*Julep - *I don't know if I'll ever be able to resist Julep, and upgrading to the ultimate collections each month. I'm a new nail polish addict (and subscription addict) so I'm still building my collection.

*Plated - *I get Plated meals every so often when I have enough credits or refer a friend. I cook a lot so it's fun to have the ingredients come to me for once!

*Quarterly Veronica Belmont - *I've been subbing to the Veronica Belmont box since the beginning and I always love the interesting local foods and snacks she picks out.

On Hold or Cancelled:

*Love with Food - *I liked this box but because I loved my other subs more I got rid of this one.

*Mistobox - *I gave this as a gift to my dad, but as much as I like coffee I think it's too expensive for what you get.

*Nibblr - *I like Graze more then Nibblr and I have a bunch of referrals on my Graze account, so Nibblr got the axe unfortunately.

*POPSUGAR Must Have - *Cancelled after getting February half off. Not my thing, my favorite item each month would probably be the food.

*Skoshbox - *I was so disappointed with February's box I cancelled after one month. Threw away a few of the snacks because they were so gross.

*Tonx - *Tried the free sample, and same with Mistobox I love coffee but just can't afford this also right now.


----------



## MissFi (Feb 11, 2014)

Currently subbing: Ipsy Birchbox Beauty box 5 Popsugar New test tube beauty box Julep Stitch fix Pinchme Jewelmint Cypress and 5th Her fashion box FFF Cancelled: Barkbox Peckish Klutchclub Bulu Wantable Shoe dazzle Pets love toys Fancy Glossybox


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

I only subscribe to Ipsy right this second. I'm kind of itching to try out 2 more subscription services, but I'm on the fence about which ones to try? February 2014 will be my first Ipsy bag. I was a BeautyArmy subscriber but cancelled after only one month because the sample sizes were just so small, and they offered ZERO makeup my second month. I've toyed with joining Birchbox, but it's become more of an "everything" type box versus a beauty/health box. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only subscribe to Ipsy right this second. I'm kind of itching to try out 2 more subscription services, but I'm on the fence about which ones to try? February 2014 will be my first Ipsy bag. I was a BeautyArmy subscriber but cancelled after only one month because the sample sizes were just so small, and they offered ZERO makeup my second month. I've toyed with joining Birchbox, but it's become more of an "everything" type box versus a beauty/health box. Any suggestions ladies?
Birchbox really is mostly beauty, they just add the occasional snack or extra...and when they send a "Birchbox Find" like the pens, Ghirardelli bars, etc. they have sent in the past, they're in addition to your usual samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox really is mostly beauty, they just add the occasional snack or extra...and when they send a "Birchbox Find" like the pens, Ghirardelli bars, etc. they have sent in the past, they're in addition to your usual samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ahhhh, thank you, I didn't know that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess once I get off the waitlist, I'll try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *afwife8405* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I currently receive:

Barkbox

Julep

PopSugar

Just signed up for:

Nina Garcia Quarterly

FabFitFun

Just cancelled:

Ipsy

Birchbox

NatureBox

Bijoux Box
How is Barkbox? I spoil my little princess, so I was thinking about getting this for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

I loved Barkbox and had it for 6 months, had to unsub because we became over run with treats! No way my 13lb Boston could eat it all, although I'm sure she'd happily try...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox really is mostly beauty, they just add the occasional snack or extra...and when they send a "Birchbox Find" like the pens, Ghirardelli bars, etc. they have sent in the past, they're in addition to your usual samples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ahhhh, thank you, I didn't know that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess once I get off the waitlist, I'll try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.

Yep, as long as you don't mind getting tea, chocolate, or bars once in a while, Birchbox is great...I've always gotten at least 4-5 beauty samples in addition to the other things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the points totally make it worth it. Right now I have $40 in points just waiting for me to splurge!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, as long as you don't mind getting tea, chocolate, or bars once in a while, Birchbox is great...I've always gotten at least 4-5 beauty samples in addition to the other things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the points totally make it worth it. Right now I have $40 in points just waiting for me to splurge!
Are they deluxe-sized? I just did the unthinkable and donated about 85% of my makeup stash to my 13 year old cousin. So I'm looking to find some new items to test to rebuild my collection. And I know some beauty services only give you like one-time use samples.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they deluxe-sized? I just did the unthinkable and donated about 85% of my makeup stash to my 13 year old cousin. So I'm looking to find some new items to test to rebuild my collection. And I know some beauty services only give you like one-time use samples.
They are teeny tiny. and if you dont mind getting post cards too. I canceled Birchbox when I got postcards, bags of tea and only one makeup lippy and one time use shampoo. One person even got a ziplock bag as one of the birchbox items

Its not a beauty subscription IMO.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, as long as you don't mind getting tea, chocolate, or bars once in a while, Birchbox is great...I've always gotten at least 4-5 beauty samples in addition to the other things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the points totally make it worth it. Right now I have $40 in points just waiting for me to splurge!
Are they deluxe-sized? I just did the unthinkable and donated about 85% of my makeup stash to my 13 year old cousin. So I'm looking to find some new items to test to rebuild my collection. And I know some beauty services only give you like one-time use samples.

It depends. They do sometimes send foils, but most of the time there are multiple uses in them (or you will get more than one foil). Makeup especially is usually full or deluxe sized. If you use Instagram, you can search the Birchbox tag to get a good idea of the kinds of things they send out. Sample sizes aren't as big as, say, Glossybox, but after points, you're really only paying about $5 a month and it's always well worth that.

Birchbox samples are smaller than Ipsy (for the most part), but the brands are much nicer and there is a MUCH larger variety. There is more skincare, haircare, etc, but most months I get one makeup item. It just depends what you're looking for in a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are they deluxe-sized? I just did the unthinkable and donated about 85% of my makeup stash to my 13 year old cousin. So I'm looking to find some new items to test to rebuild my collection. And I know some beauty services only give you like one-time use samples.
They are teeny tiny. and if you dont mind getting post cards too. I canceled Birchbox when I got postcards, bags of tea and only one makeup lippy and one time use shampoo. One person even got a ziplock bag as one of the birchbox items

Its not a beauty subscription IMO.

Post cards were an extra, as was the tili bag (which I also hated). And that particular month was definitely not the norm. It's not for everyone, but it IS primarily beauty.


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It depends. They do sometimes send foils, but most of the time there are multiple uses in them (or you will get more than one foil). Makeup especially is usually full or deluxe sized. If you use Instagram, you can search the Birchbox tag to get a good idea of the kinds of things they send out. Sample sizes aren't as big as, say, Glossybox, but after points, you're really only paying about $5 a month and it's always well worth that.

Birchbox samples are smaller than Ipsy (for the most part), but the brands are much nicer and there is a MUCH larger variety. There is more skincare, haircare, etc, but most months I get one makeup item. It just depends what you're looking for in a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i think whenever i'm un-waitlisted, i'll give it a go for a couple months, see how i feel about it.

any other beauty-based subscription services you'd highly recommend (besides GB)?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It depends. They do sometimes send foils, but most of the time there are multiple uses in them (or you will get more than one foil). Makeup especially is usually full or deluxe sized. If you use Instagram, you can search the Birchbox tag to get a good idea of the kinds of things they send out. Sample sizes aren't as big as, say, Glossybox, but after points, you're really only paying about $5 a month and it's always well worth that.

Birchbox samples are smaller than Ipsy (for the most part), but the brands are much nicer and there is a MUCH larger variety. There is more skincare, haircare, etc, but most months I get one makeup item. It just depends what you're looking for in a sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i think whenever i'm un-waitlisted, i'll give it a go for a couple months, see how i feel about it.

any other beauty-based subscription services you'd highly recommend (besides GB)?


If you're after makeup, Starlooks is a good one. I cancelled because my makeup stash is out of control, but the brand is pretty good quality and you get all full sized.

Right now, I have Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Beauty Box 5 (I've had and cancelled many more). I think Ipsy and BIrchbox make a good combination (Ipsy for makeup, BB for other things and a bit of makeup) but I am probably cancelling Ipsy and GLossybox after this month. 

Ipsy sends out the same brands over and over and I've gotten bored with it, and Glossybox is just "meh" for the price and a bit shady, business-wise. Beauty Box 5, I get free as part of the blog team, and it's usually decent products but again, not exciting.

Sample Society has high end brands, some small samples and some large...but they are another that is lots of skincare and usually 1 makeup item.

Some people like Blush mystery beauty box, but I cancelled, it is not for me...lots of skincare, which I do like, but I can only use up so fast, and while products are  decent, and sizes are large, they never sent anything exciting. 

Goodebox is nice if you like organic/natural.

Many people like Julep, and they have branched out of just nail products.

I'm kind of still looking for the beauty sub of my dreams!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, and Eco-Emi! Another green option (and the best eco type box I've tried).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

And quarterly, some people love New Beauty Test Tube...there's a regular version and a QVC version. I've tried neither but am considering it. 

FabFitFun is quarterly and they are a mix of beauty, fashion/accessories, and fitness. And of course Memebox if you're interested in Korean products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you're after makeup, Starlooks is a good one. I cancelled because my makeup stash is out of control, but the brand is pretty good quality and you get all full sized.

Right now, I have Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Beauty Box 5 (I've had and cancelled many more). I think Ipsy and BIrchbox make a good combination (Ipsy for makeup, BB for other things and a bit of makeup) but I am probably cancelling Ipsy and GLossybox after this month. 

Ipsy sends out the same brands over and over and I've gotten bored with it, and Glossybox is just "meh" for the price and a bit shady, business-wise. Beauty Box 5, I get free as part of the blog team, and it's usually decent products but again, not exciting.

Sample Society has high end brands, some small samples and some large...but they are another that is lots of skincare and usually 1 makeup item.

Some people like Blush mystery beauty box, but I cancelled, it is not for me...lots of skincare, which I do like, but I can only use up so fast, and while products are  decent, and sizes are large, they never sent anything exciting. 

Goodebox is nice if you like organic/natural.

Many people like Julep, and they have branched out of just nail products.

I'm kind of still looking for the beauty sub of my dreams! 
thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i may try BB5 and the blush one, just to see how i like it. 

BeautyArmy would be sooooo freakin' fantastic if the samples were bigger. i thought i was going to be in love, but i was so disappointed when my box got here and it was like.. foil packets. then on my 2nd month, they offered me zero makeup samples, so i just cancelled. i guess with subscriptions i'll just have to try them out and see how it goes. lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you're after makeup, Starlooks is a good one. I cancelled because my makeup stash is out of control, but the brand is pretty good quality and you get all full sized.

Right now, I have Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox, and Beauty Box 5 (I've had and cancelled many more). I think Ipsy and BIrchbox make a good combination (Ipsy for makeup, BB for other things and a bit of makeup) but I am probably cancelling Ipsy and GLossybox after this month. 

Ipsy sends out the same brands over and over and I've gotten bored with it, and Glossybox is just "meh" for the price and a bit shady, business-wise. Beauty Box 5, I get free as part of the blog team, and it's usually decent products but again, not exciting.

Sample Society has high end brands, some small samples and some large...but they are another that is lots of skincare and usually 1 makeup item.

Some people like Blush mystery beauty box, but I cancelled, it is not for me...lots of skincare, which I do like, but I can only use up so fast, and while products are  decent, and sizes are large, they never sent anything exciting. 

Goodebox is nice if you like organic/natural.

Many people like Julep, and they have branched out of just nail products.

I'm kind of still looking for the beauty sub of my dreams! 
thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i may try BB5 and the blush one, just to see how i like it. 

BeautyArmy would be sooooo freakin' fantastic if the samples were bigger. i thought i was going to be in love, but i was so disappointed when my box got here and it was like.. foil packets. then on my 2nd month, they offered me zero makeup samples, so i just cancelled. i guess with subscriptions i'll just have to try them out and see how it goes. lol.


I really hated Beauty Army! I saw other people get great boxes, but I would only get boring foil packets and/or small perfume samples to choose from. I like both of those things (and I know, with foils you can usually get multiple uses just by putting them in a little container) but I just never had the "good" things to choose from.

I've subbed and cancelled and resubbed to most of these subs multiple times, haha! It's funny how my tastes have changed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to love GB and others with full sized products, but now that my stash has gotten so big, I'm definitely feeling quality over quantity these days - I want to sample things to find actual awesome products to buy, not just add yet another lipstick or mascara to my pile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yeah, subs are definitely something you need to try for yourself, in the end. Everyone is just looking for different things from them!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, I just signed up for Beauty Box 5. Will receive my first box in March. Fingers crossed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nectarbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Glossybox Popsugar must have Fabfitfun vip Naturebox Plated Stitch fix Golden tote Starlooks starbox Dollar shave Allure quarterly (and TONS of amazon subscribe &amp; save) Cancelled: Love with food Fancy box Jennifer Love Hewitt fancy box Ipsy Birchbox Beauty box 5 Sample society Lootcrate Wantable accessories Meundies Little black bag Fab something or other (shoes) Fabletics (skipped)


----------



## DanaDavis (Feb 11, 2014)

http://stylingon.com - My own personal shopper who sends me amazing outfits!

http://barkbox.com - My dogs favorite thing in the world lol

http://plated.com Amazing food delivered fresh...sooo yummy!


----------



## trustlust (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DanaDavis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://stylingon.com - My own personal shopper who sends me amazing outfits!

http://barkbox.com - My dogs favorite thing in the world lol

http://plated.com Amazing food delivered fresh...sooo yummy!
i realllyyyy wanna try barkbox, but 19$ a month is a lotttt. my little girl already gets all the 'babies' and treats she wants. lol.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i realllyyyy wanna try barkbox, but 19$ a month is a lotttt. my little girl already gets all the 'babies' and treats she wants. lol.
Keep an eye out they often have this sub on groupon. I did a 6 month for 80, but they had a 3 month for 42.


----------



## IffB (Feb 11, 2014)

PopSugar, my favorite, but will only renew in April with a good coupon Birchbox, will not renew after the year sub is over, love the points Le Metier de Beaute, huge splurge, will not renew after one year. (Sad) Ipsy, first month re subbing Love with food, 6 months deal with coupon, will not renew Occasional Glossybox and Blush Mystery if the spoilers are good and special offer. Gifts to my college kid, purchased with coupons and expiring soon: Popsugar , Taste Guru, Pijon


----------



## northwest22 (Feb 14, 2014)

(I originally posted this on a different thread,but it fits much better here) I've only been aware of subs since Sept and I've already tried : Wantables accessories- LOVE Popsugar-REALLY LIKE Wantables intimates - not right for me ipsy- fun and cheap, but will likely cancel soon Birchbox - okay, but too much variation on boxes. (Will cancel next month) Hammock Pack- Sweet and really great curation, but not a great dollar value. I only got one box, but might order another some day Fab Fit. Fun- good value, some horrible stuff. (Rubber pink bracelet) Will likely only get one more Fancy Box- Okay to Great depending on the month, but HORRIBLE inconsistent delivery and just a bad website interface. Also, too expensive. Not worth the trouble. Julep- Okay. I skip most months Bulu Box- HATE!!! My first ever sub and I made the mistake of prepaying for six months. It is such a terrible rip off! They charge. $10 a month for samples you can get for free at Whole Foods or an health store. Graze Box- Love! I don't see myself ever canceling Graze. It's so inexpensive and has basically become part of my food routine. I have one of their snacks every day at work. Naturebox- Okay. not as fun as Graze, cancelled after the second box. Klutch Klub- Not worth it. Okay products, terrible customer service ( I called because a product had spilled all over the contents in my box and the woman I spoke with was seriously one of the worst CSRs I've ever spoken to. ) the box is worth getting when they have a special, but only when it's cheap. Whimsey Box- Okay, but not for me. Watch out for billing errors. Sparaj- Lovely. Great service, cool products. A little on the pricey side, so this one is a special treat once or twice a year. Pijon: Not good, not a good dollar value and the curation has gone down. I will not renew after my 6 month sub is up. Up next to try: Beauty box 5- I got a great deal,where if you sign up,for a year it averages just over $6 per box. So, I'm going to cancel Bb and Ipsy and just have this for a while. Escape monthly- this looks like it could be hit or miss I hope it's not just a bunch of spa type bath products, but it looks like it has potential. They seem to have good customer service which is very important to me. Her fitness Box- free shipping from Australia, how could I resist at least seeing what it's all about? Her fashion box- "^" And thus concludes my list. I'm sure I'm leaving stuff out. And putting it all in writing makes me realize that I went a little nuts with the sub boxes. But I only have a few that are on-going so I don't feel too bad. I work hard, so I might as well have a little fun with my paycheck


----------



## inkstone (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi! I've been a lurker here for months and decided to finally join officially.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I currently subscribe to:

Stitchfix

Wantable Intimates

I used to subscribe to Graze but I cancelled it a few months ago.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 14, 2014)

UPDATE

Have:

BLUSH MYSTERY

BLUSH MYSTERY GRAB BAGS

VEGAN BEAUTY CUTS

IPSY x2

KLUTCH CLUB specials

YUZEN gift box

MEMEBOX

Canceled

Conscious box, (stay away ! theyve gotten horrible, too many foil samples, customer service number not working for months)

Birchbox, (what makeup? I got note cards and tea bags, only one lippy, with one use shampoo )


----------



## JC327 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inkstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! I've been a lurker here for months and decided to finally join officially.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I currently subscribe to:

Stitchfix

Wantable Intimates

I used to subscribe to Graze but I cancelled it a few months ago.
Welcome!


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

I've subscribed to three: Birchbox, ipsy, and Glossybox. I was able to snag a good deal for a 1 year sub for Glossybox when it was up on Living Social (so it's like $12 a month vs the original $21). Not always too excited for my BB because of the teas and foil packets but their point system is making me stay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss17February* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've subscribed to three: Birchbox, ipsy, and Glossybox. I was able to snag a good deal for a 1 year sub for Glossybox when it was up on Living Social (so it's like $12 a month vs the original $21). Not always too excited for my BB because of the teas and foil packets but their point system is making me stay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
If I could get glossybox that cheap, I'd probably sub to it too. Have you tried BeautyBox5?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I could get glossybox that cheap, I'd probably sub to it too. Have you tried BeautyBox5?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have not! How is it? I ended up just getting a BB and ipsy sub when I first started looking since those seem to be most popular and I liked what I saw in previous boxes. I'm hoping to get more subs once my budget allows it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## namee214 (Feb 20, 2014)

Is StylingOn worth the price? I saw the same service named Nadine West, has anyone tried their subscription box?


----------



## hellorigby (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's my list...

*Subscribed:*

Rocksbox* *(Love them!)

Julep

Birchbox (Their CS is awesome.) 

Plated (Also has awesome CS and we've had some really good meals.)

Naturebox 

Graze

Golden Tote

Barkbox (Rigby loves this!) 

Honest Company (Love their laundry products!)

*Wait Listed:*

ipsy

*Cancelled:*

Conscious Box (too pricy for a bunch of samples and coupons, though I did like a few of the products sent.)

Popsugar Must Have (Will re-sub if there's a good coupon!)

Stitch Fix (Inconsistent fixes sent to others, quality of the item I kept was just meh.)

Love with Food (Didn't like my first month much.)


----------



## namee214 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm new to this subscription service. I'm currently subscribed to Nadine West and I'm loving it so far. The best part about them is that they don't charge you anything unless you decide to keep the items. On my first month, I received a top, an earring and 2 bracelets. I kept all of them except for the other bracelet and I only paid less than $30 for all of 'em. Nadine West is really a must try!


----------



## erinenvyy (Feb 24, 2014)

*Currently:*

Ipsy

Julep 

Fortune Cookie Soap Box

Nerd Block

*Cancelled:*

Luxe Box (plan on resubbing)

Mystery Tackle Box (too expensive/couldn't use everything)

Glossybox (no longer available in Canada)

UM Cheeky (wasn't getting styles I liked)

*Want to try:*

Spicy Subscriptions

Meme Box

Cannabox


----------



## teenyfish (Feb 28, 2014)

Update! This is more for me so I can keep track of what I have 






*Currently:* 

Birchbox x2 

Ipsy 

Spicy Subcriptions (Cancelling Now)

Love With Food 

Nature Box (will cancel)

Graze (will cancel)

Fortune Cookie Soap Box

Yuzen

Golden Tote

*Cancelled: *

Glossybox (had a 3 month sub from LS, I have too much unused make-up already)

PopSugar Must Have (not worth it to me)

FabFitFun (same as PS)

Julep

Fancy Box 

Birchbox Man (bf wasn't a huge fan - never used the stuff) 

Bespoke Post (only used for gifts)

Honest Company

I'm kind of over the box craze, so I want to cut down to just Birchbox, Ipsy, Yuzen &amp; Golden Tote. After all of my pre-paid things run out that is!


----------



## dbella (Mar 5, 2014)

Gosh, I've been gone for so long (life got in the way) that I'm glad to see this post is still relatively fresh.  I've given up all my makeup subs, which I think I had done before the last time I posted.  Right now I'm strictly on fashion subs and the two I'm using are Le Tote, which I love and Blues Jean Bar Express, which I also love but which is EXPENSIVE.  I've cut it back to a quarterly subscription rather than monthly.  The items are to die for, but man the price point is really up there.

Anyway, I've missed MUT and now that I'm all settled back down again (I changed jobs and had some other big events going on) I'll be glad to get caught up.  

Is there a Le Tote or BJB thread?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 8, 2014)

I think I've found my balance for this year!


Birchbox -- My annual renewal just went through last weekend!  April will mark my third anniversary with them.  I signed up eight months into their existence.  They were my first sub, and I think they were the *only* one when I signed up.  I love the fact that they send pretty much everything.  Sometimes I get foils that can be used just a couple of times, but sometimes I get full-sized makeup, like a stila smudge stick or a Mally lip pencil.  I'm not in this sub for large deluxe samples that will last me a month or more.  I'm looking for things large enough to try and see whether they make a difference for me/I like them/my skin FREAKS OUT.  I have a history of buying full-sized products and only using the equivalent of a sample's worth of them, so these sizes are perfect for me.
Starlooks -- I'm a makeup junkie, but I tend to buy the same colors over and over.  Starlooks sends me colors outside of what I would normally pick out on my own.  Sometimes they do send me things I would pick out, but that's not typical.  A lot of people don't like them because they *do* send weirder things sometimes, but their goal is to push subscribers outside of their comfort zones, and when I do finally experiment with whatever they send, I usually make things work.  I'm amazed at how much I dig the frosty lipstick they sent me last month that I was *not* interested in when I initially opened the tube (I ended up with BFF, which is a great topper for bright creams).  I still hate black eyeliner and liquid liner of any color, though!
SquareHue -- *The* most reliable sub I have ever encountered as far as charging and shipping go.  Sometimes the colors aren't great (the Paris collection?   Seriously?), but other times, they're amazing (last April's entire collection!), and for fifteen bucks a month (since I signed up before their first box even went out), I'm okay with the gamble. 
Glamour Doll Eyes -- I snagged a one-year sub on this one!  Whoo!  I've become obsessed with this entire company.  I'm probably going to have every eyeshadow color (I'm not big on loose or powder blush.  Creams work better for me, at least right now) they produce by this time next year.  This sub goes back to the same reason I'm sticking with Starlooks despite my huge makeup collection:  Every month, I get a new surprise color that I haven't picked out, and there's one part ooh-shiny-new-color-to-play-with and one part how-do-I-make-this-work.  You can't get in a rut of nothing but purple eyeshadow every single day (I think my mom used the same Lancome palette every single day for years on end and only changed colors when that palette was discontinued!) if you have to figure out how to work with a new wildly different color each month.

I also have Julep and Scratch, but I usually skip Julep because they tend to release the same sorts of colors -- and heavy on the creams -- month after month.  I look to subs as a place for experimentation and new things, not yet another round of safe colors I will never, *ever* wear because I specifically avoid safe colors and am not a fan of creams.  Last month, I skipped Scratch because I was short on funds, and I'll probably skip this month as well because it looks like that collection will be textured, and I am not a huge fan of textured nails (plus I have a con at the end of the month where I will be able to get nail wraps based on bandit masks, Lovecraft, Doctor Who, MST3K, Firefly, and probably at least a dozen more themes!).  Oh, and I also have Fortune Cookie Soap's Soap Box, but that's quarterly.  I wish there was a sub that sent out one eight-ounce bottle of shower gel and matching lotion in a seasonal scent each month!  That would pretty much be my perfect combination for subs:  Mixed bag beauty/lifestyle box, mystery makeup, nail polish, eyeshadow, and bath products

ETA:  Dollar Shave Club.  I just signed up this evening.  I decided that since I am running low on razor blades but grimace at their cost in stores, I might as well give DSC a try.


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm trying to decide which of these three boxes to subscribe to next. Lip Factory, BoxyCharm or starlooks StarBox? Any input is welcome!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying to decide which of these three boxes to subscribe to next. Lip Factory, BoxyCharm or starlooks StarBox? Any input is welcome!
I vote for starlooks, only because that is the one I sub to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

however, you might want to skip the march box, unless you want red lipstick and black eyeliner....which is what it looks like we might be getting...


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

ETA:  Dollar Shave Club.  I just signed up this evening.  I decided that since I am running low on razor blades but grimace at their cost in stores, I might as well give DSC a try.
I sub to them, as I got tired of paying tons of $$ on razor blades.  My gawd, what the heck happened?  Did all of those aloe strips jack up the price on blades?   For 6/month, I get 4 refills.  Which is a lot less than what I used to pay.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

I am trying to debate what I should keep

Monthly


Ipsy - 10.00 a month - It is quite the deal.  Yes, they do send me products that I really loathe and their ipsymatch is complete joke and 3/4.   that said, the products that I do like, I really do like and will use.  Plus with the items I don't like, I swap or give to my nieces...win-win.  Not sure how long I will keep this one, but for now it is safe
Julep - thank goodness I can skip months.  I have too much nailpolish.  I should just get rid of this sub, but since I can skip, I just have to remember to do that.  On occasion, I will get a box that I really want
Brazen Friends with Benefits - I do love supporting a Michigan company (my old home state) and I do love mineral eyeshadows.  It is 10.00 a month but if I drop it and then decide to sub again, it will be 15.00/month.  Feb's box was just awful for me - all pastels - I just gave it away to someone here.  I will see how it goes over the next few months - if this light eyeshadow trend continues, I will drop it. 
Saffron Rouge Inner Circle - just started this and I love it.  No plans to drop it anytime soon
eco-emi - I have been on this sub since last summer and I still love this one.  I feel like I am getting a gift every month, because it is packaged so cute.  And for some weird reason, I don't look to get a lot of value out of this box - if the value is 17.00, I don't get upset.  The last couple months were not my favorite months, but I still really enjoy this one.
Starlooks - I will stick with this one for a while.  I may get a dud box now and then, but their loyalty program is too good to pass up. 
DSC - razors.  not much to say, as it does save me money
graze - went to monthly instead of twice a month.  Might drop.  Might not. 


Nothing including Julep, that comes out to about 90.00 (rounded up...oh my)

Quarterly


Thierry Mugler Addict - I signed  up for a year, still have 3 boxes to go.  Waiting on my second one.  Will not renew, as there is only so many of their scents I can own!! 
Fortune Cookie Soap - no plans on dropping it soon - however, if Lush ever does a sub box, this one might be endangered
Yuzen - I've gotten 2 boxes so far, and I do like it a lot.   No plans to drop anytime soon.


Quarterly charges - 65.50 (rounded up)

Not even an issue - so dropping this.  March is my last month


Ophelia's Apothecary -  I sub'd just as the  bags went downhill.  Just too many problems.  I will continue to purchase her flash sales as those are great deals, but too much stress over that damn monthly bag!  And it is nothing like the bags that were reviewed last year (spring, summer and september)



Ones I have tried and dropped


Wantable - pfftttt....so disappointed with them.
birchbox - my first sub box.   Tried, oh so tried to love it.  Totally waste of money for me.  Did get a couple of products from it that I use daily, but really, this was not the sub for me

Ones I have tried, dropped and might resub one box at a time


blush - I dropped it last December and so far, none of the boxes have wow'd me since then.  October 2013 was the best of the best and I haven't seen anything since then that comes close.  If they have a box that speaks to me, I will order it.  But then cancel afterwards.   This might be one of those sign up, cancel, sign up, cancel - like glossybox
glossybox - speaking of - I sign up for those I want and then cancel.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 9, 2014)

For the Dollar Shave Club people:  Did you know they get their razors and refills from Dorco?  I was going to sign my husband up, but after some research I managed to track down their supplier.  I was super shocked at the savings that came with buying direct.  




  I think I ended up buying a little over a year's worth of refills and a razor starter pack (the same one DSC offers) for around $40 with a $10 off promo code.  They have the same for the ladies as well.  Just wanted to share as it's definitely worth looking in to.

Also, I just reread what I typed and I sound like an affiliate.  lol  I swear I'm not!!!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the Dollar Shave Club people:  Did you know they get their razors and refills from Dorco?  I was going to sign my husband up, but after some research I managed to track down their supplier.  I was super shocked at the savings that came with buying direct.  



  I think I ended up buying a little over a year's worth of refills and a razor starter pack (the same one DSC offers) for around $40 with a $10 off promo code.  They have the same for the ladies as well.  Just wanted to share as it's definitely worth looking in to.

Also, I just reread what I typed and I sound like an affiliate.  lol  I swear I'm not!!!
yes, I knew that.   For whatever reason, I just don't like stockpiling like that - just like I cannot buy the 6 month supply of toilet paper at costco, even though it would save me money.  I have space issues in my apartment, so I just shy away from stockpiling.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, I knew that.  I just can't keep a years worth of razors hanging around in my apartment!  seriously, space is an issue.  I knew about it before I signed up, and just felt with the space issues, it was worth spending more on it.
I can definitely see where a year's worth would be difficult to stash.  I recall apartment living and my tiny bathroom.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can definitely see where a year's worth would be difficult to stash.  I recall apartment living and my tiny bathroom.
yes,  I mean, like I stated, I would love to have a 6 month supply of toilet paper, but I just cannot.  And I do organize my bathroom and storage space, but it is small....


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 9, 2014)

More for my own records: Psmh (last box march) Fffvip Glossybox (21/month) Birchbox (cancel for april) Starbox (last box march) Dollar shave (skipped last month) Naturebox (skipped 2 months) Fabletics (skipped march) I might reopen ipsy. I liked it more than bb but am swimming in makeup bags. My monthly damage isn't as bad as I thought lol.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, I knew that.   For whatever reason, I just don't like stockpiling like that - just like I cannot buy the 6 month supply of toilet paper at costco, even though it would save me money.  I have space issues in my apartment, so I just shy away from stockpiling.
I'm *almost* the same way.  There are two things I do like to buy in bulk at Costco:  Toilet paper and toothbrushes.  I'm trying to pare everything else -- razor blades, shower gel, shampoo, toothpaste, conditioner -- down to just whatever I'm using at the moment, although I have a long way to go when it comes to shower gel due to some unfortunate decisions in the past.  That's one of the reasons I'm drawn to subscriptions like DSC:  Once a month, they send me a month's supply of that item.  My dream would be a service where you say how many people are in your household and pick out your products (because in this dream world, there's a variety of scents/flavors and formulations, not just one of each product), and then once a month, they send out a care package containing just enough dishwasher detergent/tampons/toothpaste/etc. to get you through the month.  And every two months, they send a toothbrush (yes, I know dentists say three, but I prefer two.  For a while, I was changing toothbrushes *every* month).  And everything would be factory-sealed, so it wouldn't be someone just repacking a huge box/bottle of whatever. 

(Part of my reason isn't space, though.  It's hoarding tendencies.  I'm trying to learn how to let go of *stuff* as well as to not buy a ton of something just because it's on sale or a good deal!)


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm *almost* the same way.  There are two things I do like to buy in bulk at Costco:  Toilet paper and toothbrushes.  I'm trying to pare everything else -- razor blades, shower gel, shampoo, toothpaste, conditioner -- down to just whatever I'm using at the moment, although I have a long way to go when it comes to shower gel due to some unfortunate decisions in the past.  That's one of the reasons I'm drawn to subscriptions like DSC:  Once a month, they send me a month's supply of that item.  My dream would be a service where you say how many people are in your household and pick out your products (because in this dream world, there's a variety of scents/flavors and formulations, not just one of each product), and then once a month, they send out a care package containing just enough dishwasher detergent/tampons/toothpaste/etc. to get you through the month.  And every two months, they send a toothbrush (yes, I know dentists say three, but I prefer two.  For a while, I was changing toothbrushes *every* month).  And everything would be factory-sealed, so it wouldn't be someone just repacking a huge box/bottle of whatever. 

(Part of my reason isn't space, though.  It's hoarding tendencies.  I'm trying to learn how to let go of *stuff* as well as to not buy a ton of something just because it's on sale or a good deal!)
believe me, the way I go thru TP around my home, I wish I could have the room for those costco bundles!  lol.  TMI, sorry.  I have the same problem with hoarding and getting these beauty subs has helped me a bit - I no longer hoard my SAMPLES.  I don't know if other people are like this but I used to get those cute samples and say - oh how sweet - a mini and I would "save it".  For what, I don't know.  They are too small to take on a vacation - I take full size stuff or buy full size stuff at my destination - and they were just taking up space.  I am on a mission to use up my samples!!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  believe me, the way I go thru TP around my home, I wish I could have the room for those costco bundles!  lol.  TMI, sorry.  I have the same problem with hoarding and getting these beauty subs has helped me a bit - I no longer hoard my SAMPLES.  *I don't know if other people are like this but I used to get those cute samples and say - oh how sweet - a mini and I would "save it".*  For what, I don't know.  They are too small to take on a vacation - I take full size stuff or buy full size stuff at my destination - and they were just taking up space.  I am on a mission to use up my samples!!
Um, you just nailed the reason we started up the Monday Club over in the No-Buy subforum.  It morphed into picking the products/colors you're going to use for the week, but it started with the idea that we would pick one sample from the saving-it-for-afkjanbdlfbaeliru stash and use it for the whole week since afkjanbdlfbaeliru is clearly never going to happen.  Or if it does happen, we will forget about the sample/change our mind and use something else.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um, you just nailed the reason we started up the Monday Club over in the No-Buy subforum.  It morphed into picking the products/colors you're going to use for the week, but it started with the idea that we would pick one sample from the saving-it-for-afkjanbdlfbaeliru stash and use it for the whole week since afkjanbdlfbaeliru is clearly never going to happen.  Or if it does happen, we will forget about the sample/change our mind and use something else.
that is great - I will have to sub to that thread!!   Yeah, like I am going to take a sample of something that I have never used before ON MY VACATION and use it.  Right and then watch my face breaks out in hives or something!  I would rather break out in hives at home - I mean, I don't care if people at work see me like that! haha


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 9, 2014)

I think I need the monday club as well. I have boxes and totes full of stuff for "some day" but that day never comes! I'm trying to bring sample sized lotions to the different hospitals I rotate through but I barely wear makeup at work (long shifts + call = who cares about eyeliner lol) so getting through makeup samples is gonna be hard.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying to decide which of these three boxes to subscribe to next. Lip Factory, BoxyCharm or starlooks StarBox? Any input is welcome!
I don't know about the other two but I love starlooks. I have been a subscriber for over a year and I also love the fact you get  a free birthday box.


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

Considering Glossy Box or Sample Society... I can not get more than one with all the ones I currently have year subscriptions for. Which would you recommend and why? Thanks.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Current:


Two *Birchbox *annual subs and a third month-to-month that I will likely cancel after March and pick up when they have an enticing offer --  Overall, Birchbox is probably my favorite sub. I get a nice mix of products and I like the variety of brands that are included.  Although there is an occasional (and for me it's really been occasional) foil, they are usually either LARGE foils or you get more than 1.  I don't mind the lifestyle products and I generally get at least 1 makeup item a month, which is about right for me.  Plus there are the points that you can use to buy full-size merchandise.  I find it's a good value for the money.
*GlossyBox *-- the shipping is horrendous, but now that I've come to accept that it ships late, I'm really loving the products.  Tends to be skin care focused, but usually 1 hair or body and 1 makeup/nail polish each month.  Really awesome brands.  I went for the annual sub when they had a deal on Living Social, after having been month-to-month for 2 months.  Will likely go back to month-to-month at the end of the subscription.
*Glitter Guilty* -- indie nail polish with fun colors and lots of sparkle
*Black Sheep Lacquer* -- just started my subscription with March.  Another indie polish sub that seems like it will be a bit "edgier" than Glitter Guilty.
*Yuzen* -- I love pretty much everything about Yuzen.  The quarterly boxes are really well-curated (generally no make-up, though), are packaged beautifully and the owners are terrifc about communicating.  If you read physical books, there's a piece of origami paper in each box that makes a beautiful book mark.
*Julep* -- I'm "grandmothered" in to be able to skip, which I find I do every second or third month.  You do have some choice among the different boxes, but there are months when none of the color combinations is perfect or when I don't care for the product that's in the box.  Given that there are definitely months when I'm not crazy about any of the boxes, I would probably consider dropping my sub if the skip option is taken away.
*SquareHue* -- I know a lot of people have been disappointed in the repeats of similar colors in the last few months, but I am still liking this sub.

Cancelled:


*Ipsy* -- didn't like the quality of the products.  Usually had 1 or 2 full-size items, but they were seldom products I'd use.  If you want mostly make-up, are OK with unknown/lesser known brands, Ipsy might be a good match for you.  Also, the month make-up bags were usually cute and handy to have.
*Sample Society* -- I liked the quality of the products, but I found that they sampled a relatively small number of companies repeatedly (Alterna and Murad, for 2).  Also, there seem to be a lot of hair products and since I have very finicky taste in hair items, I decided it wasn't for me.
*Fortune Cookie Soap* -- the quarterly boxes have a lot of cute products, but it just wasn't for me.
*Lip Factory* -- another make-up focused box.  In fact, I'm not sure I ever got anything from LF that wasn't makeup.  But as with Ipsy, they were often not products I'd use (lashes or colors that aren't my thing).  Another good value if you are looking for mostly full-sized make-up.
*Wantable* -- thought I'd found the Holy Grail of subscriptions, as the first 3 or 4 boxes I got were terrific, if more expensive than the typical sub.  The ability to customize the box by indicating that there were certain products you didn't want was awesome.  But then it started to run into the same issue as Sample Society, with most products coming from a small number of brands that I wasn't crazy about.  For the price, I didn't want to live with brands I wasn't crazy about.  After skipping a couple of months, I eventually cancelled my sub.
*Blush Beauty Box *-- this is a more expensive box that contains a mix of full-size and sample size products.  It was mostly skincare, with at least one hair care and make-up item (which might have been a nail polish) each month.  At the time I subscribed, the value ranged from around $100 - $150 per month, but much of the value was often in one item with an expensive SRP but that was widely available at a lower price or was a very specialized item (e.g., eyelash serum).  To me, the products I got just weren't worth the price, so I cancelled after about 3 or 4 months.

I typically try a sub for 3 months to see whether I like it and want to continue.  Those that didn't make the cut were dropped at that point.  A lot of the subs that I still have weren't great in the first month, but got better.  I haven't tried any food subs, although I would love one from Harney tea or Chuao.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Considering Glossy Box or Sample Society... I can not get more than one with all the ones I currently have year subscriptions for. Which would you recommend and why? Thanks.

Both of these are nice subs, especially for the first few months.  They have good products and send nice sizes.  With Sample Society, you get a $15 off coupon that can be used for a couple of months on any $50 order from the brands that were in the box.  GB doesn't usually offer any sort of deal like that.

The biggest "con" with GB is customer service/shipping.  They claim to ship in the third week of the month, but the last few months have been later than that.  Some people didn't get January boxes until mid-February, and the February boxes weren't shipped until around the 24th and people were still receiving them last week.  Their customer service can be less than helpful, especially in dealing with problems.  And because the boxes often sell out, if there's a problem in delivery or if an item is damaged en route, you may get a refund rather than a replacement.

The biggest issue I had with Sample Society, and what eventually drove me to drop my subscription, was the repeat of brands and focus on hair products.  However, for about 6 months, it was terrific and their customer service is great.


----------



## phanne (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both of these are nice subs, especially for the first few months.  They have good products and send nice sizes.  With Sample Society, you get a $15 off coupon that can be used for a couple of months on any $50 order from the brands that were in the box.  GB doesn't usually offer any sort of deal like that.

The biggest "con" with GB is customer service/shipping.  They claim to ship in the third week of the month, but the last few months have been later than that.  Some people didn't get January boxes until mid-February, and the February boxes weren't shipped until around the 24th and people were still receiving them last week.  Their customer service can be less than helpful, especially in dealing with problems.  And because the boxes often sell out, if there's a problem in delivery or if an item is damaged en route, you may get a refund rather than a replacement.

The biggest issue I had with Sample Society, and what eventually drove me to drop my subscription, was the repeat of brands and focus on hair products.  However, for about 6 months, it was terrific and their customer service is great.
Thanks for the well thought out reply! Maybe I'll sub to SS, for a few months then switch to GB. GB offers a 1 year sub discount and SS does not, so it would make sense to try SS for a few months then switch, but the spoilers for GB make me want to start with that... decisions, decisions...
To be honest, I should not sub to either, but I don't care how! I want it NOW! (and yes, I am sticking out my blue tongue and pouting).


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Is anyone subscribed to Fortune Cookie Soap Box? I've never tried their products, but 20$ every 3 months for 8 or so sample products doesnt sound too horribly bad. If you subscribe, what are your thoughts? Are they good sized samples? Is this a good value subscription?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone subscribed to Fortune Cookie Soap Box? I've never tried their products, but 20$ every 3 months for 8 or so sample products doesnt sound too horribly bad. If you subscribe, what are your thoughts? Are they good sized samples? Is this a good value subscription?
i love it and I'm also part of the uk group order that order from them as well, i have soap box reviews down below on blog if you want to see type of things,and yes very good value if you think of a quarterly sub,before you buy the rest of the collection full-size

edit to add some re full-size some are generous samples


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Considering Glossy Box or Sample Society... I can not get more than one with all the ones I currently have year subscriptions for. Which would you recommend and why? Thanks.
I was not impressed with Sample Society, my least favorite subscription ever. However, I did enjoy Glossybox. There isn't a doubt in my mind I would pick Glossybox, of the two.


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

> Is anyone subscribed to Fortune Cookie Soap Box? I've never tried their products, but 20$ every 3 months for 8 or so sample products doesnt sound too horribly bad. If you subscribe, what are your thoughts? Are they good sized samples? Is this a good value subscription?


 I love fortune cookie soap box and do believe it is worth the price. You will also receive a $10 off code along with your samples. Regular orders seem to ship really fast. Sample sizes in the subscription are pretty small, in my opinion.




[/img][/img]


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Update - this is sort of so I can keep track of what I have.

Current:

Birchbox x 3 (I'm eventually going to go to 1 annual sub, 2 monthly subs)

ipsy (will be cancelling as soon as I get up to 1000 points to cash in on a product)

Beauty Box 5 (billed quarterly - may change to annual eventually)

Fortune Cookie Soap Box (billed quarterly)

Cancelled:

BeautyArmy - what a joke.


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

> Is anyone subscribed to Fortune Cookie Soap Box? I've never tried their products, but 20$ every 3 months for 8 or so sample products doesnt sound too horribly bad. If you subscribe, what are your thoughts? Are they good sized samples? Is this a good value subscription?


 Just to give you an idea of the size. To me they always look larger in pictures.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just to give you an idea of the size. To me they always look larger in pictures.



Ahhh! Thank you! That is a great reference. I decided to go ahead and sign up (what they hey, it's 20$ lol) and I'll just cancel before the next season if I don't like it.


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know about the other two but I love starlooks. I have been a subscriber for over a year and I also love the fact you get  a free birthday box.
Thanks! I subscribed to Starlooks and LipFactory.... I have such a problem! I'm sure I'll break down and do BoxyCharm next!


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh! Thank you! That is a great reference. I decided to go ahead and sign up (what they hey, it's 20$ lol) and I'll just cancel before the next season if I don't like it.
You're welcome! The products do smell amazing! By the time you take away the $10 gift card and what shipping would be, you are paying little of nothing for the samples (maybe 50 cents each). It always sounds better when I think of it this way!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I subscribed to Starlooks and LipFactory.... I have such a problem! I'm sure I'll break down and do BoxyCharm next!
I received my first subscription box (BeautyArmy) in January. It's now March and I get 5 monthly sub boxes (3 of them are Birchbox, now THAT is a problem lol) and now I'll get FCSB every 3 months.

As soon as I get my promotion (next month or so), I'll be subscribing to BarkBox or something for my little princess ;D


----------



## trustlust (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're welcome! The products do smell amazing! By the time you take away the $10 gift card and what shipping would be, you are paying little of nothing for the samples (maybe 50 cents each). It always sounds better when I think of it this way!
lol that's how I justify having 3 birchboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do the gift cards expire?


----------



## ajkballard (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol that's how I justify having 3 birchboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do the gift cards expire?
I am not sure they expire but from what I'm told you can only use one at a time.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 11, 2014)

> I am not sure they expire but from what I'm told you can only use one at a time.


 That's correct they don't expire . And you can only use 1 code at a time


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not sure they expire but from what I'm told you can only use one at a time.
You can definitely use more than 1 gift card at a time, the most I have heard is 4.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, Dollar Shave Club is *fast*!  Order placed the evening of March 8th, shipped the 10th, and arrived today.  I was very confused when I found the envelope in the mail, but I'm also very happy because it's That TIme of the Year:  It's above 60 degrees!  Leg-shaving season has commenced!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, Dollar Shave Club is *fast*!  Order placed the evening of March 8th, shipped the 10th, and arrived today.  I was very confused when I found the envelope in the mail, but I'm also very happy because it's That TIme of the Year:  It's above 60 degrees!  Leg-shaving season has commenced!
I love Dollar Shave Club!  Inexpensive razors that work great and I never run out as they deliver them without problem!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 13, 2014)

BTW, I saw someone on here saying something about they wish there was a subscription service that sent you toothbrushes... well, there is! You can have them sent to your house automatically either every month, 2 months, or 3 months. Prices range from 1$-5$.

https://www.toothbrushsubscriptions.com/index.html


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW, I saw someone on here saying something about they wish there was a subscription service that sent you toothbrushes... well, there is! You can have them sent to your house automatically either every month, 2 months, or 3 months. Prices range from 1$-5$.

https://www.toothbrushsubscriptions.com/index.html

That's so cool!  I think maybe it was @meaganola that wanted a toothbrush sub?  Sorry if that wasn't, lol, but I seem to remember something about it when we were all talking about organizing our stashes?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so cool!  I think maybe it was @meaganola that wanted a toothbrush sub?  Sorry if that wasn't, lol, but I seem to remember something about it when we were all talking about organizing our stashes?
Yes, that was me!  But what I *really* want is a sub where I hit the ticky boxes and automagically get a care package each month containing just enough shower gel/toothpaste/shampoo/dishwasher tabs//toothbrush/laundry detergent/hand cream/etc. for the month.  Everything in one box, and different scent/flavor options each month.  And just enough for one person!  One bottle of dish soap lasts me *years*.  I want smaller containers so I can switch things up every month but not have a shelf full of partially-used bottles of shower gel.

ETA:  Maybe I'm missing something, but I only see $5 toothbrushes for adults.  All three levels -- basic, advantage, and luxury -- are priced the same!  There's a "$1 Toothbrush" box on the first page of the site, but the price is $5!  This makes no sense.


----------



## trustlust (Mar 14, 2014)

www.subscriptionboxes.com

^^ that's where I found the toothbrush one, there's TONS of boxes i'd never heard of on there. signed up for the "zample box" for e-liquids.  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babiegurl37 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi! My subscriptions are: Lip Factory inc. Ipsy Starlooks Canceled: Wantable makeup Wantable shipped fast but I was so disappointed in what I received.



I don't wear foundation or blush so the brush was a waste. The eyeshadow is boring and the fume'or lipgloss is Shimmery. Im 36 not 13! I'm not thrilled about Ipsy shipping. I live in Chicago but it took 10 days from the date of shipping to receive my goods. On top of that, they sent me a tanning lotion despite me having a beautiful natural tan and me saying I don't wear tanning products. Jury is still out. Haven't received starlooks yet. Hope they treat me well. My favorite is lip factory so far. I've had one box and this month's box was perfect!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2014)

I've shifted things around again, officially cancelled Ipsy, Glossybox, Graze, and Bonjour Jolie.

So, I currently have:

Birchbox

Popsugar

SocialBliss

Naturebox

Barkbox

Beauty Box 5


----------



## windermerwmn (Mar 29, 2014)

Ready to cancel Ipsy, too.  Haven't really been thrilled with anything received lately.  Glossybox isn't that great consistently but I will grab a box once in awhile.  Between a stash backlog and getting ready to move think it's time to hit the "pause" button on some subs!


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *windermerwmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ready to cancel Ipsy, too.  Haven't really been thrilled with anything received lately.  Glossybox isn't that great consistently but I will grab a box once in awhile.  Between a stash backlog and getting ready to move think it's time to hit the "pause" button on some subs!
I'm going to give ipsy one more month. March was a HORRIBLE ipsy month for me. If this month sucks, I'll be cancelling immediately. Already looking for subscriptions to replace it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Any thoughts on LipFactory? Thinking that may be my next sub... but not sure... ;/


----------



## trustlust (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay.. this is a little awkward, but I need to know... lol.

Is anyone here susbcribed to Spicy Subscriptions? My boyfriend and I recently did a 4 month subscription receiving our first box in April. Sign-up was no problem. Well, now, I haven't been able to log into my account at all. It just says 'error' when trying to log in. I contacted their customer service via e-mail a week ago and was told they were having issues and were working to correct the problem. Well, now I still cannot log in a week later. What if I was trying to unsubscribe? That would be 150$ being charged to my account. Has anyone had any problem with this company and subscribing / cancelling?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trustlust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any thoughts on LipFactory? Thinking that may be my next sub... but not sure... ;/
 I tried it for a few months and I didn't care much for it.

The value was good, but I mostly got brands I had never heard of and things that just weren't really "me"...I feel like it's a lot like a (larger) Ipsy, in that it's great for building up a collection but not so much for true product discovery, or at least it was for me!


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 29, 2014)

> Okay.. this is a little awkward, but I need to know... lol. Is anyone here susbcribed to Spicy Subscriptions? My boyfriend and I recently did a 4 month subscription receiving our first box in April. Sign-up was no problem. Well, now, I haven't been able to log into my account at all. It just says 'error' when trying to log in. I contacted their customer service via e-mail a week ago and was told they were having issues and were working to correct the problem. Well, now I still cannot log in a week later. What if I was trying to unsubscribe? That would be 150$ being charged to my account. Has anyone had any problem with this company and subscribing / cancelling?


 I had some issues. They charged me for a second box before my first shipped (it shipped way later than supposed to) . I emailed to tell them I got charged and needed it refunded because I only wanted one month. They basically were like no can do, but we can cancel if you want. I told them I thought it was shady business practice to charge me for a second month before they even shipped the first and they completely ignored me after that. Left kind of a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ashleygo (Mar 29, 2014)

Ugh I think social bliss is calling my name and I'll have to sub soon. Also thinking about giving hammock pack a second chance. Or maybe trying hazel ln. Currently I have Popsugar Birchbox x 3 Love with food for hubby Graze Nibblr And citrus lane for my kids. Also thinking about getting nerd block jr and silly rhino for them. Sigh so many boxes.


----------



## ChullBird (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm subscribed to:

Ipsy

Pop Sugar

Lip Factory

Star Box

Blush Mystery Box

Cancelled:

BirchBox- After 7 months, I never received a single thing I liked.

Ipsy and Blush are my favorite. Pop Sugar is a little more pricey than I would like, but since March was my first box I'm going to give it some time. I received my first boxes from Lip Factory and Star Box this month as well. I think I'm going to love Star Box, but I will probably end up cutting Lip Factory as well after my 3 month trial period.


----------



## teenyfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had some issues. They charged me for a second box before my first shipped (it shipped way later than supposed to) . I emailed to tell them I got charged and needed it refunded because I only wanted one month. They basically were like no can do, but we can cancel if you want. I told them I thought it was shady business practice to charge me for a second month before they even shipped the first and they completely ignored me after that. Left kind of a bad taste in my mouth.
Yup I had the same experience. I just emailed them. I wanted to return the box that I got that I was unknowingly charged for but they don't do that. So now I'm stuck with a box of unused (and probably will stay unused) random intimate products. Don't really like that company.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup I had the same experience. I just emailed them. I wanted to return the box that I got that I was unknowingly charged for but they don't do that. So now I'm stuck with a box of unused (and probably will stay unused) random intimate products. Don't really like that company. 
Well.. we're paid through July, so I'll just call in June and cancel. Thanks for ya'lls input. It's definitely a shady company. ;/


----------



## babiegurl37 (Apr 1, 2014)

I resubbed to wantable for this month since I had a $10 credit. Hopefully they will impress me this time. How can you get lip color, eyeliners, and eye shadows wrong?


----------



## northwest22 (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, well I discovered subs in Sept. Became obsessed tried about everyone of them, spent money I didn't have and it has finally happened... I'm kinda over it. This month I'm going to cancel: Naturebox, Escape monthly, wantable accessories, wantable intimates, birchbox, fab fit fun,love with food.her fashion, her fitness....pijon Most subs I paid in advance, so I will just let them go when they expire. The only boxes I will continue to subscribe to after my others expire is: Popsugar (unless there CS continues or worsen) Social bliss (just started this one, but I've loved what I've seen so far) Graze box. So, cutting waaaaaaay back. Making it fun again instead of a big chore if keeping track and trying to swap things.


----------



## ashleygo (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, well I discovered subs in Sept. Became obsessed tried about everyone of them, spent money I didn't have and it has finally happened... I'm kinda over it. This month I'm going to cancel:

Naturebox, Escape monthly, wantable accessories, wantable intimates, birchbox, fab fit fun,love with food.her fashion, her fitness....pijon

Most subs I paid in advance, so I will just let them go when they expire.

The only boxes I will continue to subscribe to after my others expire is:
Popsugar (unless there CS continues or worsen)
Social bliss (just started this one, but I've loved what I've seen so far)
Graze box.

So, cutting waaaaaaay back. Making it fun again instead of a big chore if keeping track and trying to swap things.
Yeah, I only have pop sugar, graze, nibblr box and birchbox now, finding I don't even miss most of my other subs and I don't pine after a lot of items in boxes I missed.


----------



## trustlust (Apr 11, 2014)

I just cancelled two of my Birchboxes, I found I was getting a LOT of dupes between the 3, and not exactly the dupes I would be happy with. Looking for a new sub box to fill that void. Would like it be beauty oriented. Less than 20$ a month.  Would like it to feature some rather well known brands. Any suggestions?


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 12, 2014)

> I just cancelled two of my Birchboxes, I found I was getting a LOT of dupes between the 3, and not exactly the dupes I would be happy with. Looking for a new sub box to fill that void. Would like it be beauty oriented. Less than 20$ a month. Â Would like it to feature some rather well known brands. Any suggestions?


 Maybe Sample Society?


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 12, 2014)

I currently take Birchbox, Sample Society, Ipsy, Julep, and Beauty Army. I am on the verge of canceling Beauty Army. April's box is the first one I've taken since November of last year. For some reason, the post office just arbitrarily decided not to leave it with the rest of my mail, but to treat it as if a signature were required and without my signature, put it back into the system to ship back to its sender. I'm not blaming Beauty Army for that; however, how they handle the problem will determine whether I cancel. They can either replace the box (with items besides tea and diet aids!) or refund my payment. I'm not even sure if I want them to give me credit towards a future box--there was a reason I skipped for six months, most of the offerings were either dupes or shady diet products, which I find inappropriate in a beauty-related sub. I will second the suggestion to try Sample Society, for anyone who wants a decent balance of predominantly beauty-related products at a reasonable price! They tend to be a little more skin care and treatment-heavy, and don't send out makeup as frequently as others, but the quality of their samples is excellent and most of the time they're very generously sized. (edited to correct sentence error!)


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I currently take Birchbox, Sample Society, Ipsy, Julep, and Beauty Army. I am on the verge of canceling Beauty Army. April's box is the first one I've taken since November of last year. For some reason, the post office just arbitrarily decided not to leave it with the rest of my mail, but to treat it as if a signature were required and without my signature, put it back into the system to ship back to its sender. I'm not blaming Beauty Army for that; however, how they handle the problem will determine whether I cancel. They can either replace the box (with items besides tea and diet aids!) or refund my payment. I'm not even sure if I want them to give me credit towards a future box--there was a reason I skipped for six months, most of the offerings were either dupes or shady diet products, which I find inappropriate in a beauty-related sub.

I will second the suggestion to try Sample Society, for anyone who wants a decent balance of predominantly beauty-related products at a reasonable price! They tend to be a little more skin care and treatment-heavy, and don't send out makeup as frequently as others, but the quality of their samples is excellent and most of the time they're very generously sized.

(edited to correct sentence error!)

Yes, I seem to recall Sample Society sending well-known, high-end brands for the most part.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

Still going

ipsy

yuzenbox (was on the fence with that one, but I stayed)

saffron rouge inner circle

fortune cookie soap

eco-emi (still love!)

starlooks

dollar shave (or razor, or whatever it is called!)

julep (but I skip mostly - I have some points there that I don't want to lose, so I think I am waiting for one box that I will pay for and then I can cash in those points - unless they change their point system so I can use them in the store!!)

Added

birchbox (much to my dismay!! lol....they had some nice boxes recently, so I thought I would dip my toe back into the water.  I will run it for a few months and see what happens)

rainbow honey

Stopped

graze - too many dried fruits when I wanted those savory bits!  I may rejoin, but I was only sub'ing monthly afterall

brazen - nice products, but I felt after 6 months, it was time to go.  I won't rejoin, because I came in under the special price of 10.00 - it is now 15.00 and this sub isn't worth 15.00

ophelia's apothacary

Will let expire (still have 2 more boxes)

thierry mugler - it is a quarterly sub.  Nice and all, but I only wanted it for a year anyway

I am always thinking of getting rid of ipsy, but I can never do it!! lol

I wish birchbox would do an eco-friendly only sub box.  I am in love with my current eco-friendly ones (yuzen, eco-emi, saffron rouge) and I do really love starlooks.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

babiegurl37 said:


> I resubbed to wantable for this month since I had a $10 credit. Hopefully they will impress me this time. How can you get lip color, eyeliners, and eye shadows wrong?


believe me, they can!


----------



## SubPrescrip (May 6, 2014)

I subscribe to way too many, but I review them on my blog, so I consider it a community service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Don't worry, I'm really not that full of myself.

I get:

1. Birchbox

2. Ipsy

3. GlossyBox

4. Beauty Box 5

5. Beauty Army

I'm also planning to get these in the semi-immediate future when my budget allows:

1. Blush

2. Boxycharm

3. Petit Vour

4. Goode Box

5. New Beauty Test Tube

Eventually, I'd like to try everything on the market. Not realistic, but a girl can dream.

Any good ones that I'm missing?


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

I've narrowed myself down a LOT (i cancelled two just yesterday). At one time, I had 11 subs. Now I only have Blush, Glossybox, and Beauty DNA. I'm thinking of cancelling Glossybox and re-subbing for a yearly package when a good deal comes around, because I'm currently paying the full $21 every month. I might cancel Blush and try to use up some of my stash.


----------



## Kelli (May 6, 2014)

I've only ever subscribed to two: Starlooks' Starbox and Ipsy.

I unsubscribe/resubscribe as my budget allows. Right now, I have Starbox and just got off the waitlist for Ipsy.

I love the Starbox, but it is nearly double the price of Ipsy. I like that Ipsy has more variety of brands and types of products than Starbox which only has Starlooks products (which I like for the price of the box, but are overpriced if you are ordering them outside the box).


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

SubPrescrip said:


> I subscribe to way too many, but I review them on my blog, so I consider it a community service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Don't worry, I'm really not that full of myself.
> 
> I get:
> 
> ...


yuzenbox, eco-emi, saffron rouge inner circle, fortune cookie soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Supreme (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here and found this site as a new Golden Tote subscriber.  Right now I'm only subscribing to Birchbox and Golden Tote, but I'm hoping to find more B)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 12, 2014)

This is my first list. I'm sure it will change as time passes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TasteTrunk ( monthly gourmet food- I chose desserts)

Birchbox

Ipsy

PopSugar Must Have

Beauty DNA

Memebox ( not officially a subscription but I'm buying like they are a weekly one)

Lip Factory

Blush

New Beauty Test Tube

Glossybox

Urthbox

Cate and Chloe

Golden Tote

FabFitFun

Monthly Express

Nina Garcia Quarterly Co..

Fancy Food Box

Fabletics
KlutchClub Box

Threaded Canvas

Organic Authority Goodies
Mirenesse Glam Box

I think that's it for now. Whew.

Nope- Forgot-
Hammock Pack

Travel Box ( I think that's the name)


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 12, 2014)

I used to get:

1. Birchbox

2. Ipsy

3. Popsugar

4. QVC Test Tube

5. Sample Society

6. Look Box

7. Cravebox

8. Barkbox

9. Glossybox

10. Beauty Army

11. Gogogirlfriend

12. Loosebutton

13. Starbox

14. Julep

15. Jewelmint (not a box but a monthly thang)

What I get now:

1. Birchbox

2. Ipsy

3. Occasionally Julep


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 15, 2014)

Ipsy

Birchbox

PopSugar Must Have

Boxy Charm

Glossy Box

Fab Fit Fun

New Beauty Test Tube

Vegan Cuts Beauty Box


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I feel slightly out of control when I look at my list...  It actually fluctuates a lot since I cancel and resub randomly.  Some I got for super good Groupon, Living Social, Plum District or Gilt City deals or else I wouldn't have purchased them at all.  (I'm looking especially at you Barkbox, Escape Monthly, Fabfitfun and Steepster!)

Birchbox

Blush Mystery Box

Barkbox

Bugsy's Box

BuluBox

Escape Monthly

Fab fit Fun

Fabletics

Fortune Cookie Soap Co

From The Lab

Glossybox

Homegrown Collective

Honest Company

Ipsy

Julep

Loot Crate

Love With Food

Memebox

New Beauty Test Tube

Popsugar

Sample Society

Steepster

Square Hue

Quarterly.co Nina Garcia

Quarterly.co Bekka Palmer

Quarterly.co Rachel Yeomans

Wantables Intimates

One Off Boxes:
These are boxes I've tried and for whatever reason decided not to continue OR they are one time boxes that are not a subscription.

BeautyDNA

Naturebox

Beauty Sage Editor's Pick Sample Box

Treatsie

Plated

Graze

Bespoke Post

Cate and Chloe

PeachDish

Saffron Rouge Inner Circle

Yuzen

Orangeglad

Taste Trunk-Gourmet-
Taste Trunk-Sweet-
Fancy-
Happydogbox-
Total Beauty Collections-

Interesting Boxes that I Haven't Tried But Want To:

WhimseyBox
Just Add Honey
TeaSparrow
Simple Loose Leaf
Sudsy Box
Lip Factory
True Drool
BoxyCharm
Social Bliss Style Box
My MuseBox
Your Bijoux Box
Fancy Tyler Florence Box
Bonjour Jolie
Fair Ivy
Beauty Box 5
Golden Tote
Petit Vour
Teens Turning Green Conscious Box


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 16, 2014)

Forgot  Orange Glad and Boxy Charm.

Oh, and I took the plunge and I also subbed to La Metier de Beute'  ( I can't spell French). I'm thrilled to be getting in on this year's boxes for such high quality beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 17, 2014)

Right now I subscribe to the Fortune Cookie Soap Box and Birchbox Man. I am taking a hiatus from the Women's Birchbox.


----------



## Elena K (Jun 21, 2014)

wow! I feel like ultimate newbie and someone with tons of self control at the same time. lol. I had Birchbox since February, and just caved in and singed up for two more - Beauty Box 5 and Ipsy.


----------



## purpleorchid (Jun 21, 2014)

I subscribe to Birchbox, Ipsy, Graze, and Naturebox.

I've tried but cancelled: Glossybox, Saffron Rouge, Sample Society, Love with Food, and Bonjour Jolie.

I have to say my favorite boxes of all so far are the Birchbox limited edition boxes!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 23, 2014)

Starlooks (favorite)
Ipsy
Birchbox (clonsidering canceling)
Lip Factory
Lip Monthly (doubt Ill keep more than another month)

I have also done
Rainbow Honey
Julep
Splendies


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just doing ipsy, starlooks, and lipfactory now.

beauty dna was a nightmare to unsubscribe from, and blush must go. I'm irritated about the whole having to call thing. If I wanted to talk to a real human, I'd go to a beauty store.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 24, 2014)

1) Orange Glad 

2) Boxy Charm

3)TasteTrunk

4)Birchbox

5) Ipsy

6) PopSugar Must Have

7) Beauty DNA

8) Memebox ( not officially a subscription but I'm buying like they are a weekly one)

9) Lip Factory

10) Blush Mystery Box

11) New Beauty Test Tube

12) Glossybox

13) Cate and Chloe

14) Golden Tote

15) FabFitFun

16) Nina Garcia Quarterly Co..

17) Fancy Food Box ( not every month)

18) Fancy Nicky Hilton Box

19) Fabletics

20) Threaded Canvas

21) Organic Authority Goodies

22) Hammock Pack

23) The Travel Box

24) Skoshbox

25) Treatsie

26) Square Hue

27) From The Lab

This is what I am doing now and I've made a lot of changes in just 30 days. 

Still finding great new sub boxes and deleting a few I didn't like at all from the first month's shipping schedule

I think it takes a while to really sort out what's great and what's not. I have really high hopes for a few slow shippers- most are from Asian companies and I knew they would be a long time coming.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 27, 2014)

I've cut  down to only:

Birchbox

Allure Sample Society

Lip Factory

Pop Sugar Must Have

I dropped:

Ipsy

Julep

Beauty Box 5

Wantable Jewelry

Memebox (not really a sub, but I quit buying any of the boxes)


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 27, 2014)

I subscribe to

Ipsy

Sample Society

E.L.F beauty bundle

Graze

I dropped

Q Box

Love with Food

Treasure Pack - Scarves


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 28, 2014)

Austin BatBox

Birchbox

Birchbox Man - on the fence about staying subscribed

Boxycharm - on the fence

Escape Monthly - on the fence

Flickerbox - on the fence

Glossybox - on the fence

Nicely Noted

Pennie Post

Sample Society

PopSugar

SquareHue

Plus a lot of one-time/bi-monthly/quarterly


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 28, 2014)

I've tried Treatsie, BeautyDNA, Golden Tote, Graze, Nature Box, Threaded Canvas, FabFitFun, Fabletics, Hammock Pack, TravelBox, Julep, Nina Garcia, Fancy Jennifer Love Hewitt (want to try Fancy Nicky Hilton, Plated, and From the Lab)


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm so proud, I dropped a ton of subs since I last posted on this thread.

I still have:

Popsugar

Graze

Ipsy

Birchbox

Beauty Box 5 (Birchbox and BB5 had been canceled, but then I got rejoin discounts that were too good to pass up.)

Cate and Chloe

Canceled:

Wantable intimates

Wantable accessories

Fancy

Social Bliss

Food with Love

Naturebox

Co-ed supply (I think this went out of business, but I canceled before that.)

Urth box

Fab Fit Fun (May rejoin)

Overall, I am kind of over my obsession with boxes, but I still have some that I really love. And, I totally love swapping, so that's going to be sad when I kind of run out of stuff to swap.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 28, 2014)

Currently I subscribe to:

Birchbox

Beauty Box 5

I have tried and cancelled:

Ipsy

Glossybox

Beauty DNA

New Beauty Test Tube (regular)

Goodebox

Sample Society

Julep

Popsugar

I have just signed up for the new French Box so I will see how that goes. I purchased the QVC test tube this quarter for the first time and really like it. I am hoping next quarter will be just as nice. I like that you can see what is in the tube before you order it so your are able to tell if the tube is worth buying. I am going to cancel Beauty Box 5 and Birchbox when my subscriptions are up.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 28, 2014)

Current:

Birchbox

Sample Society

Loot Crate

French Box

Canceled:

Glossybox (but I resub when I see a box I like)

Love With Food

Graze

Nibblr

IPSY

Blush Mystery Box

Julep

Beauty DNA

Fancy


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 28, 2014)

Currently I only subscribe to Graze (and I dont foresee this lasting that long).

I have cancelled Ipsy (quality wasn't there for me) and Starlooks (loved but I needed a break) and Julep (signed up for a free welcome box, never really subbed.)


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 28, 2014)

Love my Graze boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

*I've decided to go with K- beauty and small batch USA cosmetics as best as possible. 
Nothing takes the place of Memboxes for me at this point,* although is is subject to change if their CS doesn't improve in attitude and service.

So, other than the K- beauty sites I order from almost daily, I subscribe to the following:

1) Glamour Doll Eyes

2) Vanishing Cabinet

3) Innocent+Twisted Alchemy full sized products

4) Sweet Anthem perfumerie

5) Rainbow Honey Mystery Bag large size

6) Brazen Friends With Benefits

7) Gourmet Body Treats 

Mainstream type subs:

8) Birchbox- down to one sub and I mostly ignore it

9) Pop Sugar Must Have

10) Fun Fit Fab* but they are on my " may drop" list*
11) Glossybox 

12) Allure Sample Society

13) Square Hue

14) Splendies ( I wanted to love Wantables Intimates but it didn't work out)

15) From The Lab- Their products are wonderful and the mostly gel formulas work very well with my Korean beauty craze.

16) Boxy Charm

17) Fantasy Box for him and her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

18)  French Box- not yet received a box- it's new

AND two food, well, sweets subs:

19) Orange Glad which I ADORE!!

20) Candy Club, a new sub with GREAT candy, and lots of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I also buy some items from Golden Tote but do not consider it to be a recurring monthly sub.. I like the casual things best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's it. I went from a zoo monkey running amok all over every sub willy nilly to redefining my needs and wants in just 3-4 months. 

Unless one or more of the small batch companies stops selling, or a new one opens for business, I doubt this list will change except for an occasional addition.

*I truly LOVE this list. It is true to who I am as a woman and a lover of small batch excellent cosmetics.. And the big names as well, in moderation... but mostly the Korean beauty I buy from Korean shops. *

I hope to add a Korean monthly sub but it's in the pre- registration phase today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Aug 30, 2014)

Birchbox, stocking up points hoping for a fabulous LE holiday box.

Popsugar, but no active subs...using coupon codes. Do love this sub, although a lot goes unused it is hard to miss a box, specially in the Fall. Ordered the Sept and the LE box.

That is it.... Over the surprise factor, waiting for spoilers and realizing I have a huge stash still to use. I also have Flash free shipping with Sephora so get tons of samples of skincare and perfume to try.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 30, 2014)

Current

Birchbox (down to 1 acct)

Julep (I mostly skip)

Gwynniebee (planning to cancel this month)

Petit vour

Yuzen

Memebox (not a sub but I order boxes from them when I can)

Dollar shave club

Tried but canceled

Ipsy

Saffron inner circle-really like it but it's too expensive right now

Bulu box

Runners box

Stride box

Blush mystery-this one I go back and forth with wanting to resub


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 1, 2014)

Svbscription 

PopSugar

Birchbox

Beauty DNA

UrthBox

Social Bliss

Wantables Intimates

Fabletics 

Citrus Lane 

Sample Society 

The Allure Beauty Box (I bought all three 2014 boxes up front) 

Birchbox Man 

Nina Garcia Quarterly 

GQ Quarterly 

Bulu Box 

Crud, I didn't realize it was so many until I just listed them out. Bulu, Birchbox, UrthBox, Social Bliss and Allure are all prepaid. Wantables, Citrus Lane and Fabletics are getting canceled. Svbscription is the most expensive but it's far and away the most mysterious and exciting to receive! The Women's Svbsciption rocks but only comes out once a year.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 1, 2014)

*What I get every month*

Ipsy

Birchbox

Popsugar

Sample Society

Boxycharm

*What I purchase when I like their boxes*

Glossybox

Memebox


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Sep 2, 2014)

I am currently trying to cancel some boxes but it is really hard because most of these I really enjoy. But my budget in the winter is likely going to demand some cancellations.

Current monthly subs:

Boxy charm

Pop sugar

Beauty box 5

Birchbox

Ipsy

Eco emi

Luna for you

Lip monthly

Nadine west (free unless you keep)

I also just signed up for the all natural face and eco emi's new beauty box which I haven't tried yet.

Boxes that aren't monthly and I get occasionally:

Total beauty collection

Oishiibox

Boxes I cancelled:

Love with food

Beauty army

Escape monthly

I am new to beauty boxes and only started this June. I didn't have a makeup collection so this has been great to try new things to see what I like and build a nice collection. I also have half my Yule shopping done already because of these boxes!


----------



## angienharry (Jan 29, 2015)

angienharry said:


> Current
> 
> Birchbox (down to 1 acct)
> 
> ...


I like to revisit this everynow and again.

Since this post I have dropped gwynniebee, petit vour and haven't ordered a memebox in ages.

I added MSA quarterly but that isn't available anymore. So that's on the tried but not current list.

And I added Kloverbox.

I have so many samples right now to go through, I really want to work on dwindling my stash before I try something new.

So to update ...

Current

Birchbox

Julep (I mostly skip)

Yuzen

Dollar shave club

Kloverbox

Tried but canceled

Ipsy

Saffron inner circle-really like it but it's too expensive right now

Bulu box

Runners box

Stride box

Blush mystery box

MSA quarterly

Petit vour

Gwynniebee

Memebox-not a sub but I had been buying lots of boxes and stopped.


----------



## Toulouse (Jan 30, 2015)

What I have and love:

Your Bijoux Box

Ipsy

GlossyBox

Honest Company

Dollar Shave (hubs)

Canceled:

Blush


----------



## raisin (Jan 31, 2015)

Currently only subscribed to Style Quarterly and Little Lace Box


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 31, 2015)

birchbox

rainbow honey

splendies....

I am probably going to unsub to birchbox after this month's box comes and sub to Glamour Doll Eyes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 31, 2015)

I currently subscribe to

-Ipsy

-Birchbox

-Glossybox

-Petit Vour

-Beauty Box 5

-Popsugar


----------



## Seola (Feb 1, 2015)

Current:

Ipsy

Birchbox

Birchbox Man

Barkbox

Just started Wal-Mart's Beauty Box

Previous:

FabFitFun

Wantable

Sample Society

Dollar Shave Club


----------



## littlemissnurse (Feb 1, 2015)

I subscribe to:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Sample Society

Bulu box

Glossybox

Boxycharm

FitFabFun

I've been thinking about dropping ipsy though. Going to wait and see how the February box goes


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *I've decided to go with K- beauty and small batch USA cosmetics as best as possible. *
> 
> Nothing takes the place of Memboxes for me at this point, although is is subject to change if their CS doesn't improve in attitude and service.
> 
> ...


Update:

I dropped all but Rainbow Honey and Vanishing Cabinet

Just got tired of samples, samples, samples.

Now I have:

Rainbow Honey- the large non- sample size bag

Innocent+Twisted Alchemy vanishing cabinet

Chococurb ( fab. chocolate sub box)

Candy Club

Beauteque

Pop Sugar MH

And a hefty dose of non- subscription Memebox USA 

It was really lovely to streamline and focus on the things I wanted most.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no sample-filled boxes left at all. Loving it!!


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

I went on a mini binge in Jan after asking for subs/gift cards for Christmas and now I have:
 

Ipsy (1 yr)

Birchbox (1 yr+ a second gift sub for 3 mos)

Boxycharm (1 yr)
Glossybox (3 mos)

Walmart Beautybox
Memebox (well, I ordered the Seeds &amp; Flowers box and and am sad I will miss out on snail/snake/bee stuff, it sounds intriguing, of course I would discover something like this the minute the best version of it dies)


----------



## katerdpher51 (Feb 2, 2015)

*I currently have:*

PopSugar Must Have (since Sept. 2012-ish??)
ipsy (but cancelling after Feb. 2015)

BoxyCharm (just signed up, first one will be Feb. 2015!)

*I've tried and cancelled:*

JustFab

Julep

*My thoughts:*

I really enjoy PSMH because it allows me to try new products I otherwise wouldn't buy for myself...even though the reality is, I probably don't NEED any of it. I've gotten some good gift items out of my boxes, and anything that is "not for me / not for gifting" goes on ebay.

I have been with ipsy since Dec. 2012 and really liked it to begin with; I love make-up shopping, and having an ipsy bag come to me each month REALLY helped me curb unnecessary make-up purchases. That being said, the mini-size sample products are starting to accumulate and overwhelm me. I like that lately, I've been getting more skincare and haircare items rather than odd-colored eyeshadows I'll never use. I'm cancelling after I receive my Feb. 2015 bag which will include several items I just redeemed my ipsy points for. Instead, I'm going to try....

BoxyCharm! I figure for a few dollars more, I might get to try some new-to-me brands of higher quality, and hopefully they'll all be full-sized to add to my collection! Looking forward to my Feb. 2015 box.

I was with JustFab starting in Jan. 2013 and it was OK. I didn't LOVE their shoe quality (though I did order and really enjoy several pairs of leather boots out of their "Luxe" line) and the purses were just OK. I skipped most months and decided to cancel simply because my tastes have changed and I have acquired plenty of shoes and purses.

I started Julep after receiving a voucher for a free month in one of my PSMH boxes. I subscribed to Julep for a few months, but ultimately cancelled because I wasn't crazy about the formula of the polish, it felt expensive for the small bottles, and I have a TON of nail polish as it is.

Overall, PSMH will continue to {hopefully!} satisfy my "random" needs, and {hopefully!} BoxyCharm will fulfill my make-up interests!


----------



## domfront (Feb 8, 2015)

Currently subscribing to:

Birchbox

PopSugar

Glossybox

Sample Society

Considering adding Kloverbox, and possibly dropping Sample Society.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Feb 8, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I am currently trying to cancel some boxes but it is really hard because most of these I really enjoy. But my budget in the winter is likely going to demand some cancellations.
> 
> Current monthly subs:
> 
> ...


Update:Boxes I subscribe to:

Birchbox- happy with it

Ipsy - I consider canceling sometimes

Boxycharm- happy with it

Popsugar- happy with the price after codes $40 is too much

Fabfitfun- happy with it but I wish it was $40. I might cancel and only order with codes.

Beautybox 5- will cancel when my year is up. Very unhappy.

Nadine west (free)

I cancelled the all natural face for a couple months but will likely go back.


----------



## alexaavery (May 20, 2015)

I just signed up for the Scratch Monthly Mani Kit for $10. It seems like a really good value because it includes one set of nail wraps and some type of nail extra like polish, charms, tape, or nail tools. I'm hoping that the first extras will be polish or tools! It is supposed to come out in the beginning of June so I'm stoked. Will update once I receive the kit.







I also subscribe to Fab, Fit, Fun, which is pretty expensive but well worth it. It is $50 per box and sends one out four times a year. I like it because it's not just beauty but also lifestyle, wellness, and fashion.


----------



## ChullBird (May 21, 2015)

I no longer subscribe to anything...and it's awesome!


----------



## Alidolly (May 22, 2015)

Subscribed to;

My Little Box - comes from France each month, costs £14.95 and includes beauty and lifestyle items in a pretty box.

My beauty discovery box £6.95 and includes 2 beauty items you can pick from a list of about 10. Have to be quick though as released 1st of month and the best things go quickly

Nerd Block jnr - daughter's box of treats

Pink Parcel - thinking of cancelling as been late 2 months in a row

Fortune Cookie Soap every 3 months

One off boxes

zbox from Zavvi. Bought 3 now and been awesome so may sub to save. Themed each month for nerds

Astrid &amp; Miyu secret jewellery box. June is the last one so hoping its awesome

My geek box (June box as meant to have an exclusive funko pop, also ordered the kids box but not been delivered and ignoring emails).

Latest in beauty - when released and if it contains things I might like.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (May 29, 2015)

I am currently subscribed to:

The Walmart Beauty Box (quarterly)

Birchbox 

Boxycharm (usually my favorite)

Ipsy (starting in June)

It's a lot of money each month ($41- 46), but they're addicting.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm in the process of re-evaluating my subs, so I thought I may as well list them out here while I am thinking!

Boxes I will stay subscribed to as long as they exist:

- PSMH (and all of the limited edition boxes)(I keep thinking I'll cancel the monthly but can't bring myself to do it)

- Jouer Le Matchbox

- Rachel Zoe Box of Style

- Quarterly Co - Mizzfit, Arianna Huffington, Nina Garcia (these are skippable if $$ gets tight)

Recently cancelled:

- Birchbox

- FabFitFun

Cancel when my sub runs out:

- Le metier de beaute (ends in August)

- Glossybox (ends in January I think)

- Style Quarterly (this is sadly ending after the next box)

On the fence:

- Allure Beauty Thrills (decide on each depending on contents)

- Allure Beauty Box (I should probably cancel this)

- IT Cosmetics sets on QVC autodelivery (I should probably cancel these)

- Sephora favorites sets (I really need to stop buying these - I have actually shown restraint over the last few that came out!)

- Fabletics (this is indefinitely on hold)


----------



## lloronita (Jun 30, 2015)

I ended up with so many beauty product samples that I never used that I've pretty much stopped the beauty products (except for Jouer LeMatchbox which I just started this month)

I subscribe to: PSMH, R Zoe Box of Style, Burke Home Decor Box, LLB.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 9, 2015)

*I have subscriptions to:*


Beauty Joy Box
Ipsy
Birchbox
FabFitFun
Adore Box
Sample Society
GlossyBox
BoxyCharm
LipMonthly
PopSugar Must Have
TomBox
Walmart
The Beauty Crop
Bianca Jade Quarterly 
I also signed up for MishiBox, 3bbbox, and Bcdantion box! 

I have a bit of an addiction lol! Check out reviews of all these boxes on my blog! Link is below!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 11, 2015)

I currently have:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Glossybox

Fab Fit Fun

Beauty Fix

Boxycharm

I also get the Target and Walmart beauty boxes when they come out.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 11, 2015)

Right now, I get:

1. Birchbox

2. Ipsy

3. Glossybox

4. Boxycharm

5. PopSugar Must Have

6. FabFitFun

7. Julep

8. Beauty Fix by Dermstore

9. Allure Beauty Box

10. Accessory Circle by Lacie Girl

My current favorites are Julep, Boxycharm, and PopSugar, but I really love them all.  The only one I might cancel is Accessory Circle, because I find myself only liking about one item per month, so it's not really paying for itself.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 12, 2015)

@@lauradiniwilk thinking the same! What was your reasoning behind the Birchbox cancellation?

@@inimitable_d love love Julep!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@lloronita you have the best edited list of subs ever! That's where I want to end up pretty much


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 13, 2015)

I cancelled more boxes!

Current subs:

Birchbox

Ipsy

Beautybox5- canceling when year is up.

Walmart- quarterly

I still love sub boxes. They can really give you a great deal on items I could never afford and I've discovered a lot about myself. I learned what I like and what I don't. I will sub to more again when money isn't so tight.


----------



## chrishall55 (Jul 13, 2015)

PSMH monthly and all LE boxes.
Rachel Zoe.
LLB.
Oui Please.
Cause Box.
Raw Spice Bar.
I also buy an occasional one time box like the Klover MSA Beach Box.  Have tried numerous others, but am down to the 6 above.  Plan to cancel Oui Please when annual sub is up if they don't get their act together!  Also plan to cancel Raw Spice as I just don't have the time to use them all up.  Will likely resub in the winter.  Gave a 6-month sub as a gift to a foodie family member though, they love it!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2015)

chrishall55 said:


> PSMH monthly and all LE boxes.
> Rachel Zoe.
> LLB.
> Oui Please.
> ...


ooh the raw spice bar sounds good. I need to check that one out. I don't have as much as time to cook as I would like but wouldn't mind trying new spices some times. Thanks for posting!


----------



## RaeW (Jul 13, 2015)

I subscribe to:

Globein

PSMH

Walmart 

Beauty Fix (Keeping for one more month then bye bye) 

hmm.  it's not as bad as I thought.  I've canceled several recently...barkbox, birchbox, ipsy, bb5, fff, allure, scentbird, llb, and glossybox,  I never wanted to write them all down. lol...seeing this I've been spending close to 300 a month on boxes.  No wonder I don't have any more room!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

vegmakeup4life said:


> @@lauradiniwilk thinking the same! What was your reasoning behind the Birchbox cancellation?


I have nothing against birchbox; I just have more samples than any one person can reasonably use up.  I only rejoined for the beauty blender promo.

I have been trying to do the #sampledout challenge on instagram but it's slow going, plus I am horrified/overwhelmed by the number of samples when I put them all in one place.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I'm in the process of re-evaluating my subs, so I thought I may as well list them out here while I am thinking!
> 
> Boxes I will stay subscribed to as long as they exist:
> 
> ...


Update:  I cancelled Allure Beauty Box and both Le Metier and Style Quarterly have run out.  I pushed my two QVC autodelivery plans as far into the future as I'm able to and haven't bought a Sephora favorites set lately.  BUT I always forget to log in to Fabletics to skip so I was charged for that one this month, and I added Decoterie and bought the two Target boxes that came out today.  Sigh.  Why is it always 2 steps forward, 10 steps back?


----------



## lloronita (Jul 13, 2015)

Reija said:


> ooh the raw spice bar sounds good. I need to check that one out. I don't have as much as time to cook as I would like but wouldn't mind trying new spices some times. Thanks for posting!


It's only $6 a month and is fun.  I read somewhere a man gave a subscription to his wife, with the promise to cook her the meal they sent spices/recipes for each month.  What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 13, 2015)

I ended up subscribing because of the price. I'm looking forward to seeing what the first one is like.


----------



## LadyGordon (Jul 14, 2015)

Right now I get:
 
3B
Allure Beauty Box
BeautyFix
Jouer
Julep (I'm either canceling or skipping for awhile though)
Ipsy
Kloverbox
Mishibox
NatureBox
Planner Addict
Pet Giftbox
Pawpack
Dollar Shave (for my husband)
 
Recently canceled:
Birchbox (just have too many samples)
Barkbox
Boxycharm
 
I need to cancel more, as I still have far too many subs. But hey at least two of them are for my dog!
 
Hello my name is Lisa and I'm a sub box addict! I need help....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 5, 2015)

Still only Birchbox and The Soap Box from Fortune Cookie Soap.  I am thinking about signing up the for Scentbird perfume sub, but I can't figure out how to view the actual fragrances they sample beforehand.  Their site lists the brand names, but not all 350 supposed fragrances.  If anybody knows how to view them all, please tell me.  

I used to subscribe to perfumesforabuck.com, but I do NOT recommend that sub for anyone.


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm down to only:

-Birchbox x2 (I'm a bit obsessed with BB, plus the second account is only an experiment so it'll probably only be around for 3 months unless it's amazing)

-Ipsy (I always want to cancel this, but then I'm like hey it's only $10)

-Petit Vour (Love this one!)

That's all I get every month. Occasionaly based on spoilers/coupons I'll add:

-Vegan Cuts

-Popsugar must have

-Boxycharm

-Glossybox

-Beauty Fix

-Fabfitfun

And I want to resub to:

-Fortune Cookie Soap

-Sample Society

-Kloverbox

-Beauteque


----------



## Queennie (Aug 20, 2015)

I had to put these in spoilers, did not realize how long they were, oops!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I get currently:



Spoiler



- Birchbox +Beta two full size items (Love Birchbox and their point system!! Not that sure about the beta option though for an extra $20 a month yet)

- Ipsy (My first subscription service, not too sure though if I should stay with them that much longer, but like what @@smiletorismile said, it is only $10 a month)

- BoxyCharm (Love this box!)

- Glossybox (My second subscription, love this one for the unique products in it, and they seem to be getting better!)

- PopSugar MustHave Box (Very fun!)


What I have had before:



Spoiler



- FabFitFun (It was ok, but I already had PopSugar and felt like I did not need it)

- Allure Sample Society (This was before the switch from last month, but when the Allure books were being handed out in each one. Only cancelled because I thought like I needed to cut back on the boxes!)

- Starlooks Star Box/ Customize Box (?) (Had the box before when it was the full size items, then when they started doing to giftcards with the "perfect size" items. Cancelled this month because I do not like their new way of boxes anymore)

- Japan Crate (I might have a little obsession with cute Japanese things! And I love food!)


What I want to try out:



Spoiler



- BeautyFix (Looks so good!)

- Allure Sample Society (I miss these!)

- Jouer (Love their products!)

- Julep (Always wanted to try out their polishes and makeup more, the only two polishes I have from them are from other subscriptions and I really like them!)

- ScentBird (The travel size spray bottle is just so cute! And I love the idea behind this one!)

- Japan Crate (It was so fun, want to subscribe again!)

- Some sort of food box! (I love food!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jolibean (Sep 5, 2015)

I currently have Ipsy, Beauty Box 5, Boxycharm and GlossyBox. 

I think I want to only have one box in the $20 range, but I'm on the fence as to which one. I have a limited monthly budget and a yarn addiction that I also need some $$ for.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 16, 2018)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I have whittled it down to what I love most.  I'm thrilled that I had a chance to try a lot of things but I really don't need to store any more samples.  The only one from my cancelled list that I may bring back is Citrus Lane.  It was fun and we used everything as it is all by age of baby.
> 
> PopSugar
> 
> ...


Totally necroing a thread but I was just going through everything I have subscibed to and the list is crazy long with lots I miss. I may type up the full list of all I have ever subscribed to once I finish writing it, but I guess I’m doing great with just a couple: sugarbash and Modern Alchemy. I also buy special boxes like the super amazing Indie Beauty box last month and the net a porter box. I just can’t deal with all of the makeup and stuff I will never use anymore. I wish I had a good way to trade it all but have about given up on trade methods and will likely just donate.


----------



## coadventurer (Feb 1, 2019)

I got a sneak peak at this box that is launching in March, by Beautic and it's pretty great!


----------

